# (Noch)EA-Mitarbeiter spricht Tacheles



## Elrigh (13. Oktober 2010)

Quelle: 
http://ealouse.wordpress.com/
http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?u...-soon-to-be-laid-off-burns-ea-management-1903_



			Hi everyone,
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> _I would think myself to be part of some noble cause, like the original EA Spouse trying to save her husband from a hellish work environment at EA. That had a happy ending, however, with tons of publicity and a total change of overtime wages and salaries and how they are handled within the company. I do not expect a happy ending, so I&#8217;ll be personal and selfish, and this is just for me._
> 
> _So just call me EA Louse._
> 
> ...


----------



## DeadLiv (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin eh schon ganz verwirrt, weil Warhammer so oft von einer Hand in die nächste gewandert ist, und doch nur nirgendwo Liebe erfahren hat. Schade, noch nie hatte ich mich auf ein PC-Spiel so sehr gefreut wie auf WAR damals schon.

Wer die ersten Previews von WAR z.B. von Gamestar gelesen hat, wird an dem Spiel erkennen, das von großen Visionen nur noch Schatten übrig sind, die auch mit etlichen Patches nicht wieder zu Licht werden.


Ich hoffe, das er unrecht hat, was SWTOR angeht. Wobei, sollte SWTOR auch nichts werden, kann ich mich vollkommen auf GW2 konzentrieren. 


Danke für den Post


----------



## aidyn91 (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Text.... mochte EA noch nie und jetzt das... einfach genial.. und was er zu Star Wars sagt... 

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Die Screens sehen einfach scheiße aus und wird genauso sein wie bei WAR. Erst der Große Hype und nen Monat später nur noch 200k Abbos wenn nicht noch weniger. Ich bin ein Star Wars Fan und gerade deswegen werde ich dieses Spiel nicht spielen.


----------



## Membaris (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann jemand in kurzen Sätzen schreiben wobei es in diese Brief geht? Mein
Englisch läßt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Wäre echt nett wenn das jemand 
tun könnte


----------



## Makalvian (13. Oktober 2010)

Meine Oma hat gesagt ......!

Btw sieht es sehr nach einem rache-feldzug bei seiner ausdruckweise aus .... man reininterpretieren was man will.....


----------



## Casp (13. Oktober 2010)

Membaris schrieb:


> Kann jemand in kurzen Sätzen schreiben wobei es in diese Brief geht? Mein
> Englisch läßt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Wäre echt nett wenn das jemand
> tun könnte



Der Autor macht in erster Linie die "project leader" von Warhammer für den Misserfolg verantwortlich. Dabei nennt er vor allem Jeff Hickman und Rob Denton. Weiter beschwert er sich, dass die Entwickler kaum Mitspracherecht hatten und den Anweisungen von Rob folgen mussten. 
Danach stellt er klar, dass Mark Jacobs gefeuert wurde und nicht freiwillig gegangen ist, welcher jetzt für alles verantwortlich gemacht wird. 
Auch eine fehlende Marketing-Kampagne sieht "EA Louse" als Grund für das Scheitern von Warhammer Online, als Verantwortlichen nennt er Eugene Evans und Paul Barnett. 
Doch trotz ihres Versagens haben alle Genannten (weiterhin) Führungspositionen inne, eben weil sie alles auf Mark geschoben und sich an dem Profit erfreut haben. 
Zum Schluss stellt der Autor in Aussicht, dass SWTOR einer der größten Misserfolge in der Geschichte von MMOs von EA sein wird, da das Spiel trotz $300 Millionen Produktionskosten nichts außer Sound und Vertonung zu bieten hätte. 

Eine für mich sehr entscheidende Aussage:

_Anyway, back to Warhammer. We shouldn't have released when we did, everyone knows it. The game wasn't done, but EA gave us a deadline and threatened the leaders of Mythic with pink slips. We slipped so many times, it had to go out.

_Das wären wohl soweit die wichtigsten Punkte, ich denke, eine komplette Übersetzung ist nicht notwendig, oder? 

Lg Casp


P.s.: Ich denke, über den Wahrheitsgehalt dieses Textes lässt sich streiten, dennoch wirkt alles sehr plausibel und einige Aussagen lassen sich nicht abstreiten. (Werbung, Release)


----------



## OldboyX (13. Oktober 2010)

Bezüglich der Authentiziät dieses Blogs:

Es fällt auf, dass solche Blogs hauptsächlich bei Spielen entstehen die nicht den erhofften Erfolg haben (kürzlich auch bei APB z.B.). Ob wahr oder nicht, vieles in Bezug auf WAR klingt sehr plausibel. Wenn der Typ sich wirklich einen Maserati gekauft hat fände ich das schon krass. Leider kennt man es selber nur zu gut, dass Führungskräfte sich oft nicht die Zeit nehmen hinzuschauen wer wirklich etwas leistet und befördert wird am Ende der, der im richtigen Moment die Hand in die Höhe streckt und "Ich wars" schreit - eine Vorgehensweise die ehrliche und fleißige Mitarbeiter leider (oder zum Glück?) oft aus Anstand und Bescheidenheit schon niemals tätigen würden. Wenn das Schiff dann sinkt (weil man nur die "Schreier" behalten hat und die eigentliche Kompetenz gefeuert hat) sucht die "Ellbogenelite" sich ein schwarzes Schaf und drängt weiter die Karriereleiter hoch.

In Bezug auf SWTOR ist das natürlich Spekulation, aber in dem einen Punkt, dass eine komplette Vertonung kein gutes MMO ausmacht gebe ich EALouse vollkommen Recht. WoW wäre keinen Deut besser, wenn jeder Questtext vertont wäre - die Mehrheit der Spieler liest diese Texte nicht und will mit Sicherheit nicht gezwungen werden sie sich anzuhören. Auch glaube ich nicht, dass SWTOR das Genre neu erfinden wird. Sollte es aber ein gutes MMO werden (Gameplay!) hat es Chancen aufgrund der mächtigen Lizenz erfolgreich zu werden. Bisher finde ich die Trailer klasse, aber alles was ich von ingame Grafik gesehen habe war sehr mäßig (besonders die Animationen fand ich teilweise schwach, angefangen bei wie die Charaktere laufen).

Ob es gelingt die großen Bioware RPG Pluspunkte in ein MMO zu integrieren bleibt weiter fraglich. Sollte es gelingen, dann wird SWTOR sicherlich sehr gut, doch solche RPGs haben einen riesigen Entwicklungsaufwand für ~30 Stunden Spielspaß. Ein MMO muss (um den Bioware RPGs gerecht zu werden) 100te Stunden Spielspaß bieten auf einem ähnlichen Niveau. Ansonsten wirds nach dem ersten Wochenende nach Release gleich überall heißen: "SWTOR hat keinen Content" weil alle hardcore Spieler das Game schon "durch" haben.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Oktober 2010)

Es ist natürlich ein Blog und ein "wütender".

Dennoch kann man bissel was erkennen.

Scheinbar war es wirklich so, dass sie ienen enorm engen Zeitplan hatten und Ziele. Testen war nicht, dass Ziel war eben Hauptsache. Ich kann man wirklich vorstellen, dass es so gelaufen ist. Denn WAR hat nach Veröffentlichung, an vielen Ecken und Ende nichts gemacht. 2 Jahre hat es gedauert, bis sie Änderungen im O-RVR machen und so groß sind die Änderungen nicht einmal, wie sie klingen. Sie sind gut und wichtig, aber 2 Jahre lang? Um festzustellen, dass der Keeplord nicht die beste Lösung ist. Find das hat die Comm ja schon immer bissel gefordert, dass dieser Zwangs PVE verschwindet.
Aber es war Konzept und damit wurde nichts daran gerütelt und die Ziele standen an. 

Klar mag einiges da übertrieben sein. Nur wenn ich das Geld sehe, was geflossen sein soll ... bissel schwach für das Geld. Meine da hätte mehr kommen können und für STWOR wahnsinn, wenn dass Stimmt. 300 Millionen ... dat fast 1/3 MRD ... überlegt euch das mal. Warhammer gilt als Flopp und hat 50 Millionen gekostet.
Dat Spiel kostet jetzt schon dat 6fache und wie viele sollen es dann am Ende kaufen und aktiv zocken, dass es kein Flopp mehr ist?

Wenn wir von stabilen Zahlen bei ca. 30k-40k rechnen. Stabil feste ACC. müsste die 6 mal so viel haben, damit es kein Flopp wird. =) 180k-240k aktive feste Abos und dann wäre das Spiel noch ein Flopp =). Also kein wirklciher Erfolg.


----------



## Sharqaas (14. Oktober 2010)

DeadLiv schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das er unrecht hat, was SWTOR angeht. Wobei, sollte SWTOR auch nichts werden, kann ich mich vollkommen auf GW2 konzentrieren.
> 
> 
> Danke für den Post



Und woher weißt du das GW2 gut wird?


----------



## Mayestic (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich selber bin kein EA Fan. Ich spielte damals Ultima Online und nachdem EA sich Origin einverleibt hat ging nach meiner Meinung UO den Bach runter.
Aber es kann sein das nur ich so empfinde und es eigentlich nicht stimmt. 

Von solchen Blogs kann man halten was man will. 
Sowas kann doch leider Gottes jeder schreiben.

Von daher zwar nett zu lesen, es bestätigt gewisse Zweifel und gewisse Ansichten die ich von EA nunmal habe aber wieviel Wahrheit letztendlich dahinter steckt ist reine Spekulation. 
Aber einem alleine den Misserfolg anhaften zu wollen ist schlichtweg lächerlich wenn es wirklich so ist. 

MFG


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Oktober 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das GW2 gut wird?



Er kann in die Zukunft sehen...


----------



## C0ntra (14. Oktober 2010)

http://ordohereticus.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/anonymous/

Von dem Blog von "EA Louse" ist nicht viel zu halten...


----------



## Mordag (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hab mal ein wenig mich bei den Unternehmen umgeschaut und hab auch seinen Namen gesucht bei bestimmten Entwicklerportalen. Da er, laut Aussagen des Blogs, seit 2002 bei der Game Industrie Zuhause ist, sollte er solche Portale aufjedenfall kennen. Die sind in der USA das A und O. 
Also ich habe mich wie gesagt mal umgeschaut und habe KEINEN gefunden, der seit 2002 gearbeitet hat, noch Artist ist. Demnach ist das für mich ein Schwindler oder aber er hat einen guten Kontaktman. Aber für mich ist Fakt, dass dieser Typ nicht bei Bioware Mythic gearbeitet hat, so aufjedenfall meine Quellen.

So long....
Mordag


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2010)

Aber natürlich von dem Blog... 

Besonders schön fand ich:


> Warhammer is not for everyone. not everyone will get it. If you aren't familiar with warhammer, and what it's about, it looks like a dark, dirty fantasy setting. It is way WAY more than that, and people trying it out from WOW-land will not get it.


Als ob man, nur weil man vorher schon mit Warhammer zu tun hatte oder vorher kein WoW gespielt hat, Fehler im Spiel oder Probleme an der Spielmechanik ignorieren würde. Das Spiel war zu Release absolut verhunzt und die Fixes/Änderungen kamen, wenn überhaupt viel zu spät.
Ich sehe zwei Blogs, frustrierter noch EA-Mitarbeiter gegen Warhammer/Mythic Fanboy.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Oktober 2010)

Mordag schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ein wenig mich bei den Unternehmen umgeschaut und hab auch seinen Namen gesucht bei bestimmten Entwicklerportalen. Da er, laut Aussagen des Blogs, seit 2002 bei der Game Industrie Zuhause ist, sollte er solche Portale aufjedenfall kennen. Die sind in der USA das A und O.
> Also ich habe mich wie gesagt mal umgeschaut und habe KEINEN gefunden, der seit 2002 gearbeitet hat, noch Artist ist. Demnach ist das für mich ein Schwindler oder aber er hat einen guten Kontaktman. Aber für mich ist Fakt, dass dieser Typ nicht bei Bioware Mythic gearbeitet hat, so aufjedenfall meine Quellen.
> 
> So long....
> Mordag




Wen meinst du nun. EA Louse oder Jeff Preston? Wohl Jeff Preston (also den "Gegenblog" in dem "alles nicht so schlimm" ist obwohl er keinerlei Fakten entkräften kann und auch nicht auf die wichtigen Dinge eingeht: Wird es weitere Entlassungen im November geben? Wieviele Leute spielen tatsächlich noch WAR? usw.) denn von EALouse kennt man ja keinen Namen.


----------



## UlrikConDoin (14. Oktober 2010)

Mordag schrieb:


> Also ich hab mal ein wenig mich bei den Unternehmen umgeschaut und hab auch seinen Namen gesucht bei bestimmten Entwicklerportalen. Da er, laut Aussagen des Blogs, seit 2002 bei der Game Industrie Zuhause ist, sollte er solche Portale aufjedenfall kennen. Die sind in der USA das A und O.
> Also ich habe mich wie gesagt mal umgeschaut und habe KEINEN gefunden, der seit 2002 gearbeitet hat, noch Artist ist. Demnach ist das für mich ein Schwindler oder aber er hat einen guten Kontaktman. Aber für mich ist Fakt, dass dieser Typ nicht bei Bioware Mythic gearbeitet hat, so aufjedenfall meine Quellen.
> 
> So long....
> Mordag



ok.
Mal nach "Jeff Preston game designer" gegoogelt?

u.a.
Jeff Preston

Er ist wohl das was er gesagt hat Und das verleiht seinen Aussagen enormen Wert und auch Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Casp (14. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Aber natürlich von dem Blog...
> 
> Besonders schön fand ich:
> 
> ...



Wo liest du das alles aus dem Zitat heraus? Oo


----------



## Deadwool (14. Oktober 2010)

autsch, das ist mal ne Abrechnung.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wohl Jeff Preston (also den "Gegenblog" in dem "alles nicht so schlimm" ist obwohl er keinerlei Fakten entkräften kann und auch nicht auf die wichtigen Dinge eingeht: Wird es weitere Entlassungen im November geben? Wieviele Leute spielen tatsächlich noch WAR? usw.)



Die Behauptungen kann Louse nicht belegen und die Fakten, das WAR nicht den erhofften Erfolg hatte muss niemand widerlegen, weil sie Fakt sind. 
Als Art Designer hat Jeff nichts mit der Unternehmens-Leitung zu tun und Aussagen zur Spielerzahl oder kommenden Entlassungen liegen nicht in seinem Kompetenzbereich. Allerdings sind seine Aussagen wesentlich glaubwürdiger als der anonyme "Bash-Blog".


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Wo liest du das alles aus dem Zitat heraus? Oo


Warhammer ist nichts für jedermann. Nicht jeder wird es verstehen. Für Spieler ohne Warhammer-Kenntnis sieht es aus wie ein dunkles Fantasy-Setting. Aber Warhammer ist weit weit WEIT mehr als das. Spieler aus der Wow-Spielerschaft werden dies nicht verstehen.

So grob übersetzt. Ja bitte was soll denn soooooviel mehr an Warhammer dran sein? Man hat ein Spiel, man hat eine Geschichte, verpackt es als RvR-Spiel, und failed hart. Die 500.000+ Abonnenten im ersten Monat sind bestimmt nicht abgehauen, weil sie die Warhammer-Welt nicht verstanden haben, sondern weil das Produkt nicht überzeugt hat. Was will mir der Jeff Preston da erzählen? Es liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern, dass es kaum Abonnenten gibt? Natürlich.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Oktober 2010)

JAp natürlich ist das was dieser EA Louse anonymus sagt sehr fraglich und inzweifel zu ziehen. Aber nur weil jemand einen Namen hat, ist seine Aussage nicht zwingend besser.
Meine Politiker stellen sich auch hin und erzählen nur das, was sie erzählen wollen =).

Also wie gesagt was man sieht, ist auf jedenfall das man denk ich mit EA nicht so zufrieden ist und was man auch mit bekommt, ist halt auch das in dieser Planungs Phase so einiges schief gegangen ist.
Natürlich auch die Zelstellung von EA =), die pumpen unglaublich viel Geld in so ein Spiel und wirklick viel Geld und denken, damit ist dass Problem gelöst und wenn es dann nicht läuft, wie es soll werden einfach mal alle Entlassen =). Aber warum gibt man ihn dann erst so viel Geld? Wie viel Leute erwartet den EA? 200k ACC 2 Millionen? Denken die, die kommen frisch auf den Markt und haben sofort ihre 1 Million Abos und 6 Millionen Anfangs Kunden?

Aber natürlich ist alle in Frage zu stellen. Wenn ein Forschungsteam um Alternative Energie sagt, wir können bis 2050 100% haben und eine von Atomkonzeren sagt es ist nur 80% oder gar 60% möglich =) ... naja wer hat jetzt recht  Das selbe ist hier. Einer der wütend ist und frust fährt, schimpft über sein Unternehmen und dessen Struktur und jemand der drin bleibt und guten Posten hat, macht es genau anders herum.
Also so oder so =) beide Aussagen sind in frage zu stellen. Nur sieht man auch eins. Die Firmen selbst werden nicht genau untersucht, es wird nicht genau von einigen Boards geschaut und einigen News Meldern, was da alles passiert. Sondern viele News kommen halt wirklich über solche Blogs. 

Daher gibts paar Punkte die interessant sind und andere ... nunja ansichts Sache.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Die Behauptungen kann Louse nicht belegen und die Fakten, das WAR nicht den erhofften Erfolg hatte muss niemand widerlegen, weil sie Fakt sind.
> Als Art Designer hat Jeff nichts mit der Unternehmens-Leitung zu tun und Aussagen zur Spielerzahl oder kommenden Entlassungen liegen nicht in seinem Kompetenzbereich. Allerdings sind seine Aussagen wesentlich glaubwürdiger als der anonyme "Bash-Blog".



Was der eine an "agressiver Emotion" zu viel hat, das hat der andere Überschuss an "es ist doch alles in Butter". Glaubwürdig macht den Jeff Preston ausschließlich, dass er seinen Namen nennt (was aber so noch nichts heißen muss, da das immer noch von irgendwem stammen könnte - schließlich steht da nichts verfängliches das einem etwaigen faker oder dem echten Jeff Preston schaden könnte). EALouse hingegen hat verständlicherweise allen Grund seine Identität nicht preiszugeben. Allem was man weiß zufolge, könnte es sogar ein und derselbe Typ sein der sich auf sehr gefinkelte Art und Weise ein super "Alibi" beschafft und jeden Verdacht von sich schiebt.

Abzüglich dieser subjektiven Wahrnehmungen interessiert mich nur, ob EALouse mit
a) Angaben zu den Spielerzahlen
b) Angaben zu weiteren Entlassungen
c) Angaben zur Mittelmäßigkeit von SWTOR (und vor allem auch zu den Produktionskosten)

den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft und das kann nur die Zeit zeigen. Zumindest a) und b) halte ich nicht für ausgeschlossen, da sogar Preston andeutet, dass man zur Zeit alle Kleinprojekte (Ultima Facebook-Spiel zb.) brauche um Arbeitsplätze halten zu können, was sehr wohl auf mögliche Entlassungen hindeuten kann und die Spielerzahlen sind meiner Meinung nach sowieso schon längst ein gutes Stück unter 100k Abos (ich tippe ja auch auf unter 50k, aber man wird sie wohl nie wieder veröffentlichen ).

PS: Letztlich wird in allerlei Komentaren zu dieser News immer "ist nur erfunden" geschrien und "das kann jeder zu jedem Spiel erfinden". Beispiele von solchen "Erfindungen" für andere Spiele bleibt man jedoch schuldig und es ist für mich überhaupt nicht naheliegend, dass jemand so etwas erfinden würde.


----------



## Terlian (14. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> http://ordohereticus.wordpress.com/2010/10/13/anonymous/
> 
> Von dem Blog von "EA Louse" ist nicht viel zu halten...



Von dem Blog von "Jeff Preston" ist auch nicht viel zu halten...

Viel Lärm um Nichts.


----------



## amdintel (14. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> PS: Letztlich wird in allerlei Komentaren zu dieser News immer "ist nur erfunden" geschrien und "das kann jeder zu jedem Spiel erfinden". Beispiele von solchen "Erfindungen" für andere Spiele bleibt man jedoch schuldig und es ist für mich überhaupt nicht naheliegend, dass jemand so etwas erfinden würde.



http://www.gamona.de...dead-redemption,eine-einzige-vollkatastrophe:news,1654497.html

"Jetzt meldeten sich über Joystiq weitere Betroffene und ehemalige Mitarbeiter zu Wort, die etwas zu dem sich derzeit in Entwicklung befindlichen Red Dead Redemption zu sagen hatten. Schon von Anfang an soll das Western-GTA nur Probleme bereitet haben, ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter betitelt das Spiel sogar als eine Vollkatastrophe."

Soviel zu dem Thema...

Wieviel Beispiele soll ich rauskramen ?


----------



## Efgrib (14. Oktober 2010)

UlrikConDoin schrieb:


> ok.
> Mal nach "Jeff Preston game designer" gegoogelt?
> 
> u.a.
> ...



"du jeff, hast du gelesen, da hat wer was böses über mich geschrieben, kannst du nicht...? "

ja da unterstützt jemand seinen besten freund und trauzeugen, der ihm ein paar jobs in der branche verschafft hat, sehr wertvoll und glaubwürdig ...


----------



## C0ntra (14. Oktober 2010)

So nen Blogeintrag gab es doch schon mal, das artet wieder einmal in eine Hater&Fanboy Diskussion aus, absolut überflüssig. 

Die Forenaktivitäten des Threaderstellers zeigen ein Desinteresse am WAR Bereich, ein Zufall das diese brandheiße News, der unvoreingenommen geglaubt wird (siehe Threadtitel), schon der zweite Beitrag in unserer lauschigen WAR-Fanboy Ecke ist. Das riecht doch nach Provokation! 

Es kommen Gegenaussagen in anderen Blogs und schwupps springen alle Untergangsprediger und vermeintlich sachlichen Kritiker aus ihren Löchern um "ihren Blog" zu verteidigen. Die Fanboys schießen sich auf die jeweils gegensätzlichen Aussagen ein.

Einen wirklichen Diskussionsbedarf kann ich hier leider nicht erkennen, es drehen sich eh alle im Kreis wie in Dutzenden anderen Threads zuvor, warum macht man diesen nicht einfach zu?


----------



## Churchak (14. Oktober 2010)

Ach Gottchen ist doch eh nur ne Sache des Glaubens die Wahrheit kennt hier im Forum doch eh keiner.
Ist doch klar das die Hanseln die seit 2 jahren gegen WAR bashen den 1. Blog als ihre Bibel empfinden,bekräftigt es doch ihren Glauben.
Genauso wie die die an WAR noch was finden eben nicht dran glauben bzw dem sehr skeptisch gegenüberstehn und es eher als ne kindliche Rache einer beleidigten Leberwurst sehen.
Die Wahrheit wird wohl irgendwo dazwichen zu finden sein.

edit grummel Contra schreib doch mal schneller dann hät ich meinen post mir sparen können. ;D 

* 
*


----------



## Casp (14. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Warhammer ist nichts für jedermann. Nicht jeder wird es verstehen. Für Spieler ohne Warhammer-Kenntnis sieht es aus wie ein dunkles Fantasy-Setting. Aber Warhammer ist weit weit WEIT mehr als das. Spieler aus der Wow-Spielerschaft werden dies nicht verstehen.
> 
> So grob übersetzt. Ja bitte was soll denn soooooviel mehr an Warhammer dran sein? Man hat ein Spiel, man hat eine Geschichte, verpackt es als RvR-Spiel, und failed hart. Die 500.000+ Abonnenten im ersten Monat sind bestimmt nicht abgehauen, weil sie die Warhammer-Welt nicht verstanden haben, sondern weil das Produkt nicht überzeugt hat. Was will mir der Jeff Preston da erzählen? Es liegt nicht am Spiel sondern an den Spielern, dass es kaum Abonnenten gibt? Natürlich.



Hat er doch überhaupt nicht gesagt. Man kann vieles an Warhammer kritisieren, muss doch aber auch nicht unnötig Kritik üben. Letztendlich hat der gute Herr leider Recht, Warhammer ist nicht jedermanns Sache und vor allem interessant für diejenigen Spieler, welche sich im Warhammer-Universum auskennen - warum das Spiel dennoch versagt hat, hat einfach nichts mit alledem zutun.


----------



## Makalvian (14. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Einen wirklichen Diskussionsbedarf kann ich hier leider nicht erkennen, es drehen sich eh alle im Kreis wie in Dutzenden anderen Threads zuvor, warum macht man diesen nicht einfach zu?



Gute frage, Buffed will sich wohl nicht den Namen als Online-Protal für fast alle Online-Rollenspiele verlieren und lässt dadurch halt unmoderierte Foren rumgammeln.


----------



## Terlian (14. Oktober 2010)

Die 2 Wochen der "Return of Legends" Zeit haben nur eines gezeigt, seit knapp einem Jahr tritt WAR auf der Stelle und zum Jahresende sollen dann die Spieler nochmals für einen Happen Inhalt zur Kasse gebeten werden.

Jetzt kann man gerne das herum Geschnipsel am Spiel als großen Inhalt feiern, aber unterm Strich bekommt man davon auch nicht mehr Erlebnis im Spiel.
Genau das sprechen auch etliche Spieler inzwischen deutlich an, dafür brauch es keinen neuen Blog von irgendeinem Mitarbeiter.

Und das soll dann "Bashen" sein? Lächerlich...

Hier gibt es rein gar nichts mehr zum drauf schlagen, denn das bringt in etwa so viel wie auf ein totes Pferd einzuschlagen, das irgendwo eine halbe Meile vor der Ziellinie friedlich verwest.
Die haben sich und WAR ins Aus geschossen, hatten nun mehr als genug Zeit um Inhalte jenseits von irgendwelchen Kürzungen zu bringen und haben es einfach nicht auf die Reihe gebracht.

Aber hey, daran ist auch sicherlich WoW schuld, denn WoW ist ja per se an allem schuld... auch am Klimawandel! Ganz bestimmt! Ehrlich!
WoW als Grund für das Scheitern des eigenen Spieles heran zu ziehen ist nicht minder *feige*, wie es feige sein soll anonym einen Blog zu verfassen.
Wieso wird da nicht einfach zu gestanden und konkrete Zahlen auf den Tisch gelegt wie es aktuell mit WAR aussieht?

Wobei... schon komisch das dieser Blogeintrag mit dem Start von Patch 4.0.1 bei WoW zeitlich zusammen fällt.
Stellt sich das Ende gar als ein hübsch inszenierter PR Gag heraus um WAR weiter im Gespräch zu halten, bis man endlich am DLC Paket fertig gewerkelt hat?

Ist doch wie mit dem Gerede vor einigen Wochen, bei dem ja ebenso WoW für den Untergang von WAR heran gezogen wurde.
So langsam wird es langweilig, wie wäre es mal mit echten Neuigkeiten und nicht nur warmer Luft?

Das Einzige was WAR im Moment vorweisen kann, endlich eine Spam Report Funktion zu haben, welche natürlich nicht funktioniert, wenn man nicht flott genug den Spamer meldet.

Vielleicht sollte man aber auch F2P ins Auge fassen um WAR auf längere Sicht am Leben zu erhalten, bei HdRo scheint das Konzept immerhin auf zu gehen, wobei HdRo ja trotz WoW relativ stabile Spielerzahlen über die Jahre hin weg hatte.

Wieso sollte hier eigentlich zu gemacht werden? Die Geschichte läuft als normale News, also wird man dazu auch normal diskutieren können... wenn man sich mal die letzten Themen hier im Forum so ansieht, da kann ich nur noch auf o.g. Pferd verweisen...


----------



## Terratec (14. Oktober 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> blub bl
> blub blub blub



Hast du den Artikel eigentlich gelesen? Oder warum redest du komplett am Thema vorbei? Es wird nicht WoW als Grund genannt, sondern die internen Strukturen und das Verhalten bestimmter Mitarbeiter wird kritisiert und als Grund herangezogen.


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Ach Gottchen ist doch eh nur ne Sache des Glaubens die Wahrheit kennt hier im Forum doch eh keiner.
> Ist doch klar das die Hanseln die seit 2 jahren gegen WAR bashen den 1. Blog als ihre Bibel empfinden,bekräftigt es doch ihren Glauben.



Mir erzählte vor ein paar Wochen jemand aus dem engeren Umfeld der alten WAR-Mitverantwortlichen, dass sich an einem Wochenende noch rund 4.000 deutsche Accounts einloggen (oder waren es sogar 4.000 europäische?). Nun kommt der Blog. Hm, wenn man Hintergrundinfos hat wirkts glaubwürdiger, stimmt schon.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Mir erzählte vor ein paar Wochen jemand aus dem engeren Umfeld der alten WAR-Mitverantwortlichen, dass sich an einem Wochenende noch rund 4.000 deutsche Accounts einloggen (oder waren es sogar 4.000 europäische?). Nun kommt der Blog. Hm, wenn man Hintergrundinfos hat wirkts glaubwürdiger, stimmt schon.



Ahja, mein Freund mit Insider Infos ... immer wieder eine valide und verlässliche Quelle. Ich hoffe, du unterstützt die armen Menschen auch immer, die dir Emails schreiben und deine Kontonummer wollen.


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ahja, mein Freund mit Insider Infos ... immer wieder eine valide und verlässliche Quelle. Ich hoffe, du unterstützt die armen Menschen auch immer, die dir Emails schreiben und deine Kontonummer wollen.



Nicht mein Freund mit Insider Infos, sonder mein ehemaliger GOA Mitarbeiter 
Kannst mir glauben oder nicht, mir ists egal. Ich weiß nur, was ich von dem Blog zu halten habe.


----------



## Churchak (14. Oktober 2010)

dir ist schon bewust das GOA mit WAR rein garnix mehr zu tun hat? naja soviel zu deinem glauben bzw insiderwissen


----------



## Lari (14. Oktober 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> dir ist schon bewust das GOA mit WAR rein garnix mehr zu tun hat? naja soviel zu deinem glauben bzw insiderwissen


Du glaubst auch, dass die Leute bei Mythic und GOA absolut nichts miteinander zu tun hatten und nach dem Ende des Jobs nicht mehr miteinander kommunizieren, oder?
Könnt das ruhig runterspielen wie ihr wollt, ich weiß ja wie es ist 

Es geht mir auch weniger um WAR als vielmehr um SWToR. Denn da das, was er über WAR sagt stimmt... dann wird das von SWToR wohl auch stimmen.


----------



## OldboyX (14. Oktober 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> http://www.gamona.de...dead-redemption,eine-einzige-vollkatastrophe:news,1654497.html
> 
> "Jetzt meldeten sich über Joystiq weitere Betroffene und ehemalige Mitarbeiter zu Wort, die etwas zu dem sich derzeit in Entwicklung befindlichen Red Dead Redemption zu sagen hatten. Schon von Anfang an soll das Western-GTA nur Probleme bereitet haben, ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter betitelt das Spiel sogar als eine Vollkatastrophe."
> 
> ...



Das ist doch ein schlechter Vergleich in Form, Inhalt, Umfang und Detailreichtum und zudem ist das kein Blog sondern eine Story von joystick.com. Da fürchtet jemand bei einem Nicht MMO (kein Abo Spiel!), dass es womöglich nicht den erhofften Erfolg haben könnte und weist auf Probleme in der Entwicklung hin sowie die Überstunden die (üblicherweise) in dieser Branche geschoben werden wenn ein Release näher rückt. Herausgestellt hat sich jedoch, dass RDR ein sehr erfolgreiches Spiel wurde und schon in der ersten Woche auf 1,2 Mio Verkäufe kam und somit wohl mehr als nur die Kosten wird decken können. Trotzdem verstehe ich nicht, wie das beweisen soll, dass wie Sand am Meer solche "frei erfundenen" Blogs / Story über Spieleentwicklung im Umlauf sein sollen. Auch diese Geschichte halte ich absolut für glaubwürdig, wenn auch die Einschätzung dieser Quelle sich als falsch erwiesen hat. Eine schlechte Einschätzung von einem überarbeiteten Mitarbeiter. EALouse bringt da viel mehr story, Namen und Fakten, aber natürlich auch eben solche Einschätzungen (mit denen er genauso falsch liegen kann, das wird man im November sehen, das wird man bei der Veröffentlichung der Abozahlen von WAR sehen - falls je wieder welche veröffentlicht werden. Falls keine mehr veröffentlicht werden müssen wir warten bis wieder Server dazugeschaltet bzw. zusammengelegt werden oder die Foren voll sind von "server überfüllt lasst mich transen" und "server tot lasst mich transen").

Auch hat es wohl vor dem Release von RDR einige Probleme, Zusammenlegungen und auch Entlassungen gegeben und *insofern sehe ich hier keinerlei Beweis, dass jemand hier etwas "erfinden" würde* der überhaupt Rockstar San Diego niemals von innen gesehen hat.

Du sollst Beispiele für "Erfindungen" bringen in großen Mengen die dann von offizieller Seite als Erfindungen entlarvt werden. Ich kenne genug Blogs von Spielen und Spieleentwicklern, gefeuerten Mitarbeitern usw. und die große Mehrheit (meine Überzeugung) davon ist wohl authentisch, wenn auch durch einen entsprechenden Filter betrachtet. 

Die Einschätzung von EALouse of SWTOR nun erfolgreich sein wird oder nicht wird erst zu gegebener Zeit überprüfbar sein (und ich bin sicherlich der letzte der nun sagt, dass es kacke wird nur weil EALouse das gesagt hat - das ist schlicht etwas das er nicht wissen kann), doch die Entwicklungskosten sind eine interessante Hausnummer, genauso wie die Einschätzung, dass einzig eine komplette Sprachausgabe kein gutes MMO ausmacht (diese Meinung teile ich mit EALouse) und ebenso die Angaben wie viele Abos WAR noch hat etc. Es wäre einfach für BiowareMythic im letzten Punkt z.B. das Gegenteil zu beweisen indem man einfach die Abozahlen veröffentlicht. Nur wieso macht man das wohl nicht...


----------



## Pymonte (14. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Du glaubst auch, dass die Leute bei Mythic und GOA absolut nichts miteinander zu tun hatten und nach dem Ende des Jobs nicht mehr miteinander kommunizieren, oder?
> Könnt das ruhig runterspielen wie ihr wollt, ich weiß ja wie es ist
> 
> Es geht mir auch weniger um WAR als vielmehr um SWToR. Denn da das, was er über WAR sagt stimmt... dann wird das von SWToR wohl auch stimmen.



Ah ja, die GOA Mitarbeiter (die 2-4, die am Ende noch WAR betreut haben) und davon kennst du auch noch einen, obwohl du hier der WAR Oberflamer bist. Jahaaa, sicher, du warst sicherlich deren liebster Nicht-Kunde.

Denk dir ne andere Story aus oder rück den Namen raus.


----------



## Churchak (14. Oktober 2010)

naja Pymonte hier klingt es ja sogar so als würd Lari behaupten angestellter bei Goa zu sein/es gewesen zu sein



Lari schrieb:


> Nicht mein Freund mit Insider Infos, sonder *mein* ehemaliger GOA Mitarbeiter



Am ende kommt ja noch raus das Lari für die Weiterleitung von Spieler Infos von GOA zu Mythic verantwortlich war das würde zumindest erklären warum nach dem Mythic den Laden selber schmeisst sie so überrascht waren ( nach den stadttests auf den eurotestservern) das in Europa viel mehr gebombt wird/wurde als auf den US Servern.
Hatte halt Lari mal fix immer die hälfte der Daten verschwinden lassen.  Nen WoW fanboy 1. güte arbeitet beim WAR support und sabotiert aktiv selbigen! hmmm wenn das mal nicht ne tolle news für Buffild für morgen ist.


----------



## Lari (15. Oktober 2010)

Nochmal als Info, ich war 1 1/2 Jahre in der Beta, da hat man seine Kontakte.
Und nein, den Namen kriegt ihr natürlich nicht. Was würde es ändern? Ihr würdet weiterhin von einer erfundenen Story sprechen und wie ich Pymonte kenne würde er dann versuchen dem ehemaligen GOA-Mitarbeiter eins auszuwischen. War doch dein Blog, der nachträglich geändert wurde, weil dort Namen und Dinge gefallen sind, die demjenigen in seinem Berufsfeld schaden könnten, oder? 

Ich sag es nur noch einmal: an dem Blogpost ist mehr dran als sich so mancher WAR-Spieler wünscht 
Der WoW-Fanboy Joker zieht übrigens nicht, denn ich spiele kein WoW 

Ihr könnt gerne weiter meine Behauptung (ja, mehr ist es nicht) ins Lächerliche ziehen. Ich zieh eben meine Schlüsse aus dem Blog.


----------



## Sethek (15. Oktober 2010)

Ob "ealouse" echt ist oder nicht ist doch vollkommen egal.
Peter-Prinzip sag ich da nur. Die "bahnbrechende" Enthüllung über Inkompetenz im Management-Bereich ist in etwa so spannend wie der anonyme Thesenanschlag, fastfood mache dick.

Wer ernstlich glaubt, derartige Zustände wären ein Mythic- bzw. EA-Problem, der hatte noch nicht mit Managern zu tun


----------



## Churchak (15. Oktober 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Nochmal als Info, ich war 1 1/2 Jahre in der Beta, da hat man seine Kontakte.


Rofl das ist natürlich nen unschlagbar überzeugendes Argumen.Kommt gleich nach ich war gestern am teich und mir erzählte da ne Oma was. 
Du bist also schlussendlich auch nur son Wichtigtuer wie der Blogverfasser.Sein "beweis" ist die behauptung das er bei EA arbeitet,deiner der "geheimnisvolle kontakte" von vor über 2 Jahren.Er will sich rächen ,du nur mit "schaut her ich hab informanten" prollen. naja schwamm drüber. ^^



Lari schrieb:


> Ich sag es nur noch einmal: an dem Blogpost ist mehr dran als sich so mancher WAR-Spieler wünscht


wie ich schon in meinen 1. kommentar zur buffed news schrieb. Der kerl erzählt da absolut nix neues in bezug zu WAR das sind alles alte kammelen die man seit Ewigkeiten weiss,bzw im netz lesen konnte auch ohne geheimnisvolle informanten.und das im managment Bereich gern gemauschelt wird dazu schrieb ja Sethek schon was und sollte spätestens seit der letzten banken krise jedem der wenigstens ab und an nachrichten schaut klar sein. also auch da wird nix neuse enthüllt. /yawn



Lari schrieb:


> Der WoW-Fanboy Joker zieht übrigens nicht, denn ich spiele kein WoW


nix joker.von dir hart erarbeiter status mit dem du nun jahre leben darfst  



Lari schrieb:


> Ihr könnt gerne weiter meine Behauptung (ja, mehr ist es nicht) ins Lächerliche ziehen. Ich zieh eben meine Schlüsse aus dem Blog.



schreib den satz doch noch nen 4. mal in ähnlicher form am ende überzeugst du dich ja dann endlich.


----------



## Lari (15. Oktober 2010)

Keine Lust mich hier im Kreis zu drehen. Du glaubst mir nicht? Gut, hab ich nichts gegen


----------



## Lintflas (15. Oktober 2010)

Schönen guten Tag! Mein Name ist Barrack Obama, und ich werde Euch nun über die Machenschaften im weißen Haus aufklären,
und natürlich glaubt ihr mir, dass ich wirklich Barrack Obama bin, und das jedes Wort von mir der Wahrheit entspricht, weil ich es sage. ;-)

Mal ernsthaft! Solange dieser ominöse anonyme Mitarbeiter seine Identität nicht preisgibt, brauchen wir hier auch nicht über seine 
zweifelhaften Aussagen zu spekulieren. 


lieben Gruß,

euer Papst Benedikt. ;-)


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich wird Star Wars wirklich so kacke! ^^

Ich liebe es, wenn der Hype implodiert und nur heiße Luft übrig bleibt. Vielleicht wird das dann endlich der Anfang vom Ende von EA, und Bioware macht irgendwann mal wieder richtige Spiele.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Oktober 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird Star Wars wirklich so kacke! ^^
> 
> Ich liebe es, wenn der Hype implodiert und nur heiße Luft übrig bleibt. Vielleicht wird das dann endlich der Anfang vom Ende von EA, und Bioware macht irgendwann mal wieder richtige Spiele.



Ja, das Ende von EA und Bioware macht dann endlich wieder richtige Spiele. Wie sie das ohne Finanzierung hinkriegen ist zwar ungewiss, aber die machen das schon /facepalm


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ja, das Ende von EA und Bioware macht dann endlich wieder richtige Spiele. Wie sie das ohne Finanzierung hinkriegen ist zwar ungewiss, aber die machen das schon /facepalm



Besser kein Finanzier als dieser Finanzier!


----------



## C0ntra (15. Oktober 2010)

Geh doch wieder in den Aion und WoW Bereich, da wo du die meiste Zeit verbringst.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Oktober 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Besser kein Finanzier als dieser Finanzier!




Besser keine Intelligenz, als deine Intelligenz


----------



## ItchyPoopzkid (15. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Besser keine Intelligenz, als deine Intelligenz



/sign

Ich will nicht auf Spiele wie Mass Effect 3 verzichten nur weil EA das ganze finanziert.(Ich kann EA übrigens auch nicht leiden)


----------



## Thoriumobi (15. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Besser keine Intelligenz, als deine Intelligenz



Sehr freundlich.


----------



## Virthu (15. Oktober 2010)

> It’s “stable” now, but guess what? Even Dark Age and Ultima have more subs than we have. How great is that? Games almost a decade make more money than our biggest project.



 "awesome". 

naja, aber es ist in der tat sehr amüsant zu lesen gewesen. bestätigt irgendwie den persölichen eindruck von mythics inkompetenz und auch von TORs mittelmässigkeit.


----------



## natario (16. Oktober 2010)

ich mag EA ebenfalls nicht. Sie sind nur auf Geld aus... klar jeder Publisher will Geld verdienen, ist ja auch richtig aber EA nimmt die Kunden teilweise aus finde ich.
Man sieht es an der Fifa Reihe etc. was man da jedes Jahr geboten bekommt... man bezahlt doch eigentlich nur für die aktuellen Spielerdaten, ein kleines Feature hier und ein Bug weniger da. Dafür 10 neue Bugs. Eigentlich ist z.B. fifa 11 nicht mehr als nur ein schlechter Patch für Fifa 10. Grafisch hat sich in der Jahren wenig geändert und auch vom Gameplay her kommt wenig. 
Ea hat das Glück die Lizenzen zu haben und halt den Namen Fifa...

Das EA die Entwickler unter Druck setzt ist nichts neues. Als BF 42 released wurde, war das Spiel auch nicht so fertig wie die Entwickler DICE geplant hatten. Es sollte glaubig noch zerstörbare Objekte etc geben, aber EA wollte releasen und somit wurde das Produkt rausgebracht. Als Entwickler hat man da nichts mit zureden sonst ist der Publisher weg und man sitzt da.

EA hatte mal nen guten Namen doch mittlerweile sieht es anders aus. Leider bringen die ab und an doch noch gute Spiele wie Battlefield Reihe etc.

War EA nicht auch an dem MMO APB beteiligt??


----------



## Lilrolille (18. Oktober 2010)

2 Jahre vorbei und WAR lebt noch immer, irgendwas muss da ja falsch laufen ... oder macht das Spiel doch sehr viel Spaß?

Lg,
Lilro


----------



## Archonlord (19. Oktober 2010)

omg... war läuft zwar noch ..aber wie.. ,man kann echt nur verzweifelt lachen bei soviel fanboy krampf -.-	sogar rom hat mehr spieler und läuft erfolgreicher und des will was heissen ..
was glaubt ihr denn wie es wirklich weiter geht bei den spielen die demnächst erscheinen ?? (zb gw2) klar war erholt sich und alles wird besser ..OMG league of legends bietet mehr und besseres pvp als war ,meine fresse.
Als Ex-war-fan kann man echt nur müde lächeln über derartige kritik-ignoranz ..aber was solls ,das elend geht ja nu schon über ein jahr lang ,aber hey es kommt ja bald die endlösung !! das rvr-pack !! XD


----------



## Boccanegra (19. Oktober 2010)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_I found out recently that I will be dismissed from Bioware Mythic during the next round of layoffs EA coming this November. I’m sick of seeing EA outsource their art and find every excuse to get rid of us and still not achieve anything. Mythic is dying, and its not us who killed him but we’re taking the fall."_
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]_
_[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Nun, wir werden ja in gut einem Monat wissen ob an der ganzen Geschichte etwas dran ist oder nicht. Kommt es im November tatsächlich zu einer neuen Runde von layoffs - und der anonyme Schreiber dieser Zeilen meint ja, dass er dann auch den Hut nehmen muss (daher sein Wutausbruch, er hat, da bald gefeuert, wohl auch nicht mehr viel zu verlieren - wenn also im November wieder Leute bei EA bzw. Bioware Mythic gefeuert werden, dann darf man getrost annehmen, dass hier wirklich jemand auspackt, der den Laden von innen kennt. Bis dahin heißt es halt sich gedulden.[/font]


----------



## Makalvian (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja ne Zitronenschale hat mehr Aussagekraft... Aber ist halt Buffed ! 

Edit: Danke an Contra und Pymonte man hätte es nicht besser ausdrücken können.


----------



## Dargrimm (19. Oktober 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Naja ne Zitronenschale hat mehr Aussagekraft... Aber ist halt Buffed !



Was hat denn die Aussage eines EA-Mitarbeiters auf seinem Privatblog mit uns zu tun? Kritik ist ja gern gesehen aber ein Fünkchen Grundlage sollte sie vielleicht doch haben, oder...? 

Grüße

Flo


----------



## C0ntra (19. Oktober 2010)

Soll heißen, das alles was zum Spammen, Trollen etc in der Lage ist hier zusammen kommt, neben einigen wenigen, die sich hier her verirren. 

Der WAR Bereich besteht ja bloß noch aus Untergangspredigern, nach deren Einschätzung das Spiel vor mindestens einem Jahr eingestampft worden wäre, vermeintlich sachlichen Kritikern, deren aktuellste Spielinfos aus dem Freimonat nach Release stammen (stark überspitzt!), Rosa-Rote-Brillen-Fanboys, die nicht wahrhaben wollen, das WAR schon tot ist, weil es tot sein muss/müssten/sollte...ach ich verrenne mich.
Der gute Ruf von Buffed führt nichtsdestotrotz immer wieder Neulinge (die mit dem stets aktuellen Char-Planer ihre Skillung darstellen und fragen, was denn die stärkste Klasse ist - nichts geringeres wird angerührt!) mit Fragen in dieses selige Forum.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Oktober 2010)

@Dart Grimm

Noch ist hier nix bestätigt. EA Louse hat sich nicht geoutet und wird es auch nie tun. Und selbst wenn, dann sind seine Aussagen damit noch lange nicht wahr.
Ich weiß ja, moderner Journalismus ist erfolgsorientiert und die Medien nehmen es mit der Wahrheit nicht mehr so genau, geschweige denn, dass man sich an den Grundsatz der neutralen Berichterstattung hält, dennoch wäre es zumindest erstrebenswert, dass man zumindest zugibt, dass diese Quelle mehr als fragwürdig ist.

Und diesen Thread kann man auch getrost schließen. Es wird sich am Gespräch eh nichts ändern. WAR Hater/Troll/etc XY wird sich in dieses Forum verirren, erstmal dick seinen Senf ablassen (s. Archonlord) ohne jeglichen Gehalt und dann wird die WAR Community reagieren.

Bla bla bla

Würde ich jetzt einen ähnlichen Thread im WoW Forum aufmachen und wäre der vermutlich nach der 2. Seite zu, da WoW-Bashing ja nicht gestattet ist.

Btw kann Buffed ruhig auch mal die veraltete WAR DB abschalten, aktualisiert wird sie in 1000 Jahren nicht mehr, es gibt bessere Community Projekte und dann werden wenigstens auch weniger Leute irriger Weise auf diese Seite geleitet, weil sie nach Infos zu WAR suchen.
Das Buffed kein Interesse an WAR hat, sieht man allein daran, dass jeder kleine Trailer zu irgendwelchen Spielen analysiert wird, aber zu den RvR Tests und den kommenden Änderungen in WAR wird kein Wort gesagt.
Wenn man eh keine Redakteure hat, die WAR zumindest sporadisch antesten, dann kann man sich auch die WAR Sektion sparen.


----------



## Thoraros (19. Oktober 2010)

Archonlord schrieb:


> omg... war läuft zwar noch ..aber wie.. ,man kann echt nur verzweifelt lachen bei soviel fanboy krampf -.-	sogar rom hat mehr spieler und läuft erfolgreicher und des will was heissen ..
> was glaubt ihr denn wie es wirklich weiter geht bei den spielen die demnächst erscheinen ?? (zb gw2) klar war erholt sich und alles wird besser ..OMG league of legends bietet mehr und besseres pvp als war ,meine fresse.
> Als Ex-war-fan kann man echt nur müde lächeln über derartige kritik-ignoranz ..aber was solls ,das elend geht ja nu schon über ein jahr lang ,aber hey es kommt ja bald die endlösung !! das rvr-pack !! XD



Du meinst das LoL, welches total verbugt ist und nur zwei Maps seit gut einem Jahr bietet? GZ dafür!
Das RvR ist gut, der Rest hingegen ist Geschmackssache, aber hey hauptsache flamen und den Beitrag Counter pushen...


----------



## Sethek (19. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Dart Grimm
> 
> Noch ist hier nix bestätigt. EA Louse hat sich nicht geoutet und wird es auch nie tun. Und selbst wenn, dann sind seine Aussagen damit noch lange nicht wahr.
> Ich weiß ja, moderner Journalismus ist erfolgsorientiert und die Medien nehmen es mit der Wahrheit nicht mehr so genau, geschweige denn, dass man sich an den Grundsatz der neutralen Berichterstattung hält, dennoch wäre es zumindest erstrebenswert, dass man zumindest zugibt, dass diese Quelle mehr als fragwürdig ist.



Nein, das wäre es nicht. Erstrebenswert wäre, die Quelle so zu beschreiben, wie sie ist, nämlich ein anonymer Blog. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht ist Spekulation - sowohl das "für bare Münze nehmen" als auch das "als Quatsch abtun" und jegliche Schattierung dazwischen. Das wäre "neutrale" Berichterstattung.



> Und diesen Thread kann man auch getrost schließen. Es wird sich am Gespräch eh nichts ändern. WAR Hater/Troll/etc XY wird sich in dieses Forum verirren, erstmal dick seinen Senf ablassen (s. Archonlord) ohne jeglichen Gehalt und dann wird die WAR Community reagieren.


Jo, irgendwie kennt man (sprich: ich) Dich ja so - also was deine posts angeht, würdest du vermutlich perfekt ins Imperium aus 40k passen. Es gibt weiß, es gibt schwarz, und wenn jemand aus dem weissen Lager ne Spur ins grau wechselt und damit von der herrschenden Leermeinung (!) abrückt, gehört er ins schwarze Lager und sowieso erschossen.
Communityteil ist, wer tapfer War, egal worums gerade geht, vor den Horden böser Trolle verteidigt, wer hingegen auch nur leiseste Kritik äussert, ist ein Troll. Glückwunsch zu dieser befreienden Sicht der Dinge.




> Würde ich jetzt einen ähnlichen Thread im WoW Forum aufmachen und wäre der vermutlich nach der 2. Seite zu, da WoW-Bashing ja nicht gestattet ist.



Keine Ahnung, welche Divinationsmechaniken da am Werk sind, aber ich seh doch recht häufig WoW-kritische threads ohne Schloss. Man könnte, auch ganz ohne böse Absichten, denke ich sogar behaupten, das WoW-Forum (bzw. die Foren) würden vor solchen threads schier überquellen.



> Das Buffed kein Interesse an WAR hat, sieht man allein daran, dass jeder kleine Trailer zu irgendwelchen Spielen analysiert wird, aber zu den RvR Tests und den kommenden Änderungen in WAR wird kein Wort gesagt.
> Wenn man eh keine Redakteure hat, die WAR zumindest sporadisch antesten, dann kann man sich auch die WAR Sektion sparen.


Dass sich in der Redaktion die Ressorts was personelle Besetzung, Berichtdichte und generell verfügbare Mittel je nach Interessensgebiet der jeweiligen Leserschaft unterscheiden, das ist nun wirklich landauf, landab üblich und aus kommerzieller Sicht auch nachvollziehbar. In Deiner Tageszeitung - die implizit auch eine "allgemeingültige Berichterstattung" für sich in Anspruch nimmt, wird vermutlich der Kulturteil auch deutlich magerer und unattraktiver plaziert ausfallen als beispielsweise Politik oder Wirtschaft.

Aber anstatt Dich zu freuen (denn ich entnehme Deinen posts zumindest einen gewissen Wunsch nach publicity für WAR und dementsprechend mehr SPielerzufluss), forderst Du mal wieder schwarz oder weiß - entweder eine auf keiner rationalen Grundlage abseits Deiner eigenen Wunschvorstellung fussende Mehrbeachtung von WAR oder gleich eine komplette Auflösung des WAR-Anteils.

Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut so wie es ist und kann es auch absolut nachvollziehen - und ich spiele Warhammer. Aber vermutlich bin ich ja eh ein dreckiger Nestbeschmutzer 

Was den thread hier angeht stimme ich Dir allerdings voll zu - der hat relativ wenig Grundlage zur Diskussion, wenn keine "Insiderinformationen" kommen - es glaubt jeder, was er glauben will, und über Glauben zu streiten macht der Mensch an sich zwar gerne aber eben auch fruchtlos - seit Jahrtausenden.


----------



## Petu (19. Oktober 2010)

Hoffentlich hat er Unrecht, was die Passage bezüglich SW-TOR angeht, darauf habe ich mich - bis jetzt - sehr gefreut


----------



## Pymonte (19. Oktober 2010)

"Nein, das wäre es nicht. Erstrebenswert wäre, die Quelle so zu beschreiben, wie sie ist, nämlich ein anonymer Blog. Alles, was darüber hinausgeht ist Spekulation - sowohl das "für bare Münze nehmen" als auch das "als Quatsch abtun" und jegliche Schattierung dazwischen. Das wäre "neutrale" Berichterstattung."

/sign

"Jo, irgendwie kennt man (sprich: ich) Dich ja so - also was deine posts angeht, würdest du vermutlich perfekt ins Imperium aus 40k passen. Es gibt weiß, es gibt schwarz, und wenn jemand aus dem weissen Lager ne Spur ins grau wechselt und damit von der herrschenden Leermeinung (!) abrückt, gehört er ins schwarze Lager und sowieso erschossen.
Communityteil ist, wer tapfer War, egal worums gerade geht, vor den Horden böser Trolle verteidigt, wer hingegen auch nur leiseste Kritik äussert, ist ein Troll. Glückwunsch zu dieser befreienden Sicht der Dinge."

Du kennst mich überhaupt nicht, aber belassen wir es dabei.
Es geht nicht um das Topic, sondern darum, dass auf der ersten Seite schon alles steht, was erwähnenswert ist. Danach kommt mit ca. alle 3 Posts abstand ein Angriff auf WAR (und halt leider immer von den gleichen Leuten) und die WARler reagieren drauf. Bei so einem Threadverlauf kann man das Ding auch dicht machen.
Du kannst natürlich gerne neue Aspekte des Threads eröffnen.
Aber mit deinem Post hast du das Muster nur bestätigt 

Man kann btw gerne schlechtes über WAR schreiben, aber EA Louse ist nun nicht grad die beste Quelle. Ansonsten ist meine Meinung genauso viel Wert, wie die eines jeden anderen. 

Und ich bin ganz ehrlich, lieber den Support von Buffed einstellen und eine gute Community Seite wie waaagh.de puschen, wo 3 mal so viele Infos wie hier kommen, als die Leute hier erstmal durch den Fleischwolf zu schicken.


----------



## Churchak (19. Oktober 2010)

Sethek schrieb:


> Dass sich in der Redaktion die Ressorts was personelle Besetzung, Berichtdichte und generell verfügbare Mittel je nach Interessensgebiet der jeweiligen Leserschaft unterscheiden, das ist nun wirklich landauf, landab üblich und aus kommerzieller Sicht auch nachvollziehbar. In Deiner Tageszeitung - die implizit auch eine "allgemeingültige Berichterstattung" für sich in Anspruch nimmt, wird vermutlich der Kulturteil auch deutlich magerer und unattraktiver plaziert ausfallen als beispielsweise Politik oder Wirtschaft.
> 
> Aber anstatt Dich zu freuen (denn ich entnehme Deinen posts zumindest einen gewissen Wunsch nach publicity für WAR und dementsprechend mehr SPielerzufluss), forderst Du mal wieder schwarz oder weiß - entweder eine auf keiner rationalen Grundlage abseits Deiner eigenen Wunschvorstellung fussende Mehrbeachtung von WAR oder gleich eine komplette Auflösung des WAR-Anteils.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil finde es gut so wie es ist und kann es auch absolut nachvollziehen - und ich spiele Warhammer. Aber vermutlich bin ich ja eh ein dreckiger Nestbeschmutzer



ums kurz zu machen meine tageszeitung hat natürlich nen kleineren kulturteil (wobei da dresden doch nen recht aktives kulturleben hat ist der durchaus,gerade in der WE ausgabe der SZ,gar ned mal sooo klein ),allerdings ist der trotzallem aktuell und man findet vorallem nicht das opern/kinoprogramm von letzten monat darin.
Zur info die WAR-datenbank von buffed ist auf stand patch 1.2.1 was Karrieren-Planer angeht (wurde also vor ~ 17 Monaten[!] zuletzt aktualisiert),1.3.2 immerhin wenn es um items geht(wobei da ja auch vor kurzen erst paar grosse änderungen gekommen sind was zb sets angeht).Und das ist nun mal irgendwie recht schwach wenn man bedenkt das die letzen patch(s/e?) sehr grosse änderungen in den bäumen beinhalteten.Es stimmt da zum teil rein gar nix mehr (Erzi und Schami z .die planer sind einfach sinnbefreit so wie sie da stehn.
Da hat Pymonte durch aus recht,wenn er meint das buffed doch das alles ganz lassen sollte wenn ihnen die fähigen Leute dazu fehlen (oder halt die zeit da mal zu aktualisieren) oder halt lieber gleich nen direkt link zu ner seite rein stellen sollte welche halt die muse hat das ganze materiel aktuell zu halten. Weil das was man auf der WAR seite von buffed an infos findet ist gelinde gesagt veralteter und damit leider recht wertlos wenn man Infos haben will die einen auch was bringen.

PS morgen startet im übrigen in den kinos "Köhlerliesel" ..... zumindest wenn morgen der 20.10.1960 wär um den Kreis zum kulturteil zu schliessen.


----------



## Casp (19. Oktober 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> ums kurz zu machen meine tageszeitung hat natürlich nen kleineren kulturteil (wobei da dresden doch nen recht aktives kulturleben hat ist der durchaus,gerade in der WE ausgabe der SZ,gar ned mal sooo klein ),allerdings ist der trotzallem aktuell und man findet vorallem nicht das opern/kinoprogramm von letzten monat darin.
> Zur info die WAR-datenbank von buffed ist auf stand patch 1.2.1 was Karrieren-Planer angeht (wurde also vor ~ 17 Monaten[!] zuletzt aktualisiert),1.3.2 immerhin wenn es um items geht(wobei da ja auch vor kurzen erst paar grosse änderungen gekommen sind was zb sets angeht).Und das ist nun mal irgendwie recht schwach wenn man bedenkt das die letzen patch(s/e?) sehr grosse änderungen in den bäumen beinhalteten.Es stimmt da zum teil rein gar nix mehr (Erzi und Schami z .die planer sind einfach sinnbefreit so wie sie da stehn.
> Da hat Pymonte durch aus recht,wenn er meint das buffed doch das alles ganz lassen sollte wenn ihnen die fähigen Leute dazu fehlen (oder halt die zeit da mal zu aktualisieren) oder halt lieber gleich nen direkt link zu ner seite rein stellen sollte welche halt die muse hat das ganze materiel aktuell zu halten. Weil das was man auf der WAR seite von buffed an infos findet ist gelinde gesagt veralteter und damit leider recht wertlos wenn man Infos haben will die einen auch was bringen.
> 
> PS morgen startet im übrigen in den kinos "Köhlerliesel" ..... zumindest wenn morgen der 20.10.1960 wär um den Kreis zum kulturteil zu schliessen.



Gerade weil buffed.de von sich selbst behauptet, "Das Portal der Online-Spiele" zu sein. :>

P.s.: Ultramarines sind uncool!


----------



## Archonlord (20. Oktober 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> Du meinst das LoL, welches total verbugt ist und nur zwei Maps seit gut einem Jahr bietet? GZ dafür!
> Das RvR ist gut, der Rest hingegen ist Geschmackssache, aber hey hauptsache flamen und den Beitrag Counter pushen...



naja im gegensatz zu dir kenne ich lol (und seinen pvp-reiz) wohl ne ecke besser ..ist ja auch egal. ich hab schon lange aufgegeben was zum thema war und seiner zukunft zusagen bzw hab ich mich jetzt nochmal dazu hinreissen lassen, da die beiträge in diesem thread in punkto kritik-ignoranz ein neues level erreicht haben .. aber hey hauptsache unfug verzapfen und mit rosaroter brille durch die gegend rennen ..mir doch wurscht =) (lol hat zb keine bekannten hacks gegen die nix unternommen wird ..aber hey hacks sind im rvr total überbewertet und machen es doch erst interessant -.-) (und zum rom-fakt fällt dir nix ein wa? ^^ naja warum auch)

edith sagt : boah der beitrags-counter is mir ja soo wichtig damit die großartige buffed-comm mich ganz doll bewundern tut und mich für mega wichtig hält ...omg XD


----------



## Churchak (20. Oktober 2010)

Archonlord schrieb:


> boah der beitrags-counter is mir ja soo wichtig damit die großartige buffed-comm mich ganz doll bewundern tut und mich für mega wichtig hält


Das glaubt man dir auf anhieb!
Das du das ironisch meinst dagegen nicht.


@Casp Was weisst du den schon Kind des Rogal Dorn. ;P


----------



## Makalvian (20. Oktober 2010)

Ach bei Feth hier riecht doch sowieso alles nur nach Gak !


----------



## Churchak (20. Oktober 2010)

^^


----------



## Wolfenstein (20. Oktober 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich selber bin kein EA Fan. Ich spielte damals Ultima Online und nachdem EA sich Origin einverleibt hat ging nach meiner Meinung UO den Bach runter.
> Aber es kann sein das nur ich so empfinde und es eigentlich nicht stimmt.
> 
> Von solchen Blogs kann man halten was man will.
> ...



Leider ist es im Geschäftsleben so das die Großen den Kleinen die Schuld zuschieben wenn die Großen mal wieder was verbocken ich denke schon das das was in dem Blog geschrieben wurde die Wahrheit ist.

Zu EA ...

EA hat so manche Spielefirma geschluckt und ihre Produkte dann versaut, der ganze Konzern ist massiv auf Kommerz ausgerichtet.
Ich kaufe keine Spiele mehr ausser fetter Grafik steckt da nichts hinter, jedes Jahr nen nachfolger bringen der sich genauso wie sein Vorgänger spielt ohne große Änderungen... Nein Danke

Ja auch das neue MMO wird scheitern, EA steckt einfach keine Liebe und Zeit in ihre Spiele wie manch andere Firmen, alles muss schnell gehen und am besten möglichst große Mengen verkaufen.


----------



## Wolfenstein (20. Oktober 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich selber bin kein EA Fan. Ich spielte damals Ultima Online und nachdem EA sich Origin einverleibt hat ging nach meiner Meinung UO den Bach runter.
> Aber es kann sein das nur ich so empfinde und es eigentlich nicht stimmt.
> 
> Von solchen Blogs kann man halten was man will.
> ...



Leider ist es im Geschäftsleben so das die Großen den Kleinen die Schuld zuschieben wenn die Großen mal wieder was verbocken ich denke schon das das was in dem Blog geschrieben wurde die Wahrheit ist.

Zu EA ...

EA hat so manche Spielefirma geschluckt und ihre Produkte dann versaut, der ganze Konzern ist massiv auf Kommerz ausgerichtet.
Ich kaufe keine Spiele mehr ausser fetter Grafik steckt da nichts hinter, jedes Jahr nen nachfolger bringen der sich genauso wie sein Vorgänger spielt ohne große Änderungen... Nein Danke

Ja auch das neue MMO wird scheitern, EA steckt einfach keine Liebe und Zeit in ihre Spiele wie manch andere Firmen, alles muss schnell gehen und am besten möglichst große Mengen verkaufen.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2010)

Archonlord schrieb:


> aber hey hauptsache unfug verzapfen



nicht, dass du irgendetwas anderes machen würdest  Ist ja nichtmal so, dass du irgendein Argument vorbringst. Deine Aussage war ja einfach: Scheiß Spiel! LoL ist besser. Haha. Lamer. Fanboys. Und das beruht vermutlich auf dem Wissensstand, als du das letzte Mal in WAR wahrst... moment, vor über 1nem Jahr.

Junge, junge. Flame woanders.


----------



## Shintuargar (20. Oktober 2010)

Mensch Pymonte, eigentlich dachte ich, nach den letzten beiden Jahren hier im Forum hättest du dich mehr abgehärtet. Das kann doch auf Dauer nicht gesund sein, diese ganze Aufregung deinerseits.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Mensch Pymonte, eigentlich dachte ich, nach den letzten beiden Jahren hier im Forum hättest du dich mehr abgehärtet. Das kann doch auf Dauer nicht gesund sein, diese ganze Aufregung deinerseits.


ach ja und ich dachte, du hättest irgendwas sinnvolles zu tun  Und weißt du, Flamer zu flamen macht mir doch viel Spaß und regt mich nicht auf^^


----------



## Thoraros (20. Oktober 2010)

Archonlord schrieb:


> naja im gegensatz zu dir kenne ich lol (und seinen pvp-reiz) wohl ne ecke besser ..ist ja auch egal. ich hab schon lange aufgegeben was zum thema war und seiner zukunft zusagen bzw hab ich mich jetzt nochmal dazu hinreissen lassen, da die beiträge in diesem thread in punkto kritik-ignoranz ein neues level erreicht haben .. aber hey hauptsache unfug verzapfen und mit rosaroter brille durch die gegend rennen ..mir doch wurscht =) (lol hat zb keine bekannten hacks gegen die nix unternommen wird ..aber hey hacks sind im rvr total überbewertet und machen es doch erst interessant -.-) (und zum rom-fakt fällt dir nix ein wa? ^^ naja warum auch)
> 
> edith sagt : boah der beitrags-counter is mir ja soo wichtig damit die großartige buffed-comm mich ganz doll bewundern tut und mich für mega wichtig hält ...omg XD



So wie schaut denn das LoL PvP aus? Wer am meisten feeded zu deutsch füttert hat verloren? Mhh, Skill kommt in LoL auch nicht wirklich zum Tragen denn es gibt komplette Setups welche das Spiel ruinieren können! Vielmehr ist LoL lächerlich denn nach jedem Game hängt sich meist die Statistik auf, wenn man einen DC hatte und sich wieder einloggt, sind Türme nicht mehr angreifbar und man sieht Vasallen auf der Stelle laufen.

In WAR hat sich in Sachen Cheats und Hacks viel getan, aber da du davon ausgehst, ich sei ein blinder Fanboy kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Oktober 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> So wie schaut denn das LoL PvP aus? Wer am meisten feeded zu deutsch füttert hat verloren? Mhh, Skill kommt in LoL auch nicht wirklich zum Tragen denn es gibt komplette Setups welche das Spiel ruinieren können! Vielmehr ist LoL lächerlich denn nach jedem Game hängt sich meist die Statistik auf, wenn man einen DC hatte und sich wieder einloggt, sind Türme nicht mehr angreifbar und man sieht Vasallen auf der Stelle laufen.



Klingt ja stark nach denselben Probleme die ich in WAR immer habe. Skill wird von fotm setups, imbaequip, natürlich auch der schieren Masse (im RVR, aber oft genug auch in SCs) und RR überlagert (ab und zu von hacks), technische Probleme und nach einem Disconnect ist man nicht mehr Teil des Scenarios.



> In WAR hat sich in Sachen Cheats und Hacks viel getan [...]



Nicht wirklich, einfach googeln und Jahre! alte Tools funzen noch heute. Bekannte Hacker sind nach wie vor im Spiel usw. "Viel getan" ist natürlich subjektiv...


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, einfach googeln und Jahre! alte Tools funzen noch heute. Bekannte Hacker sind nach wie vor im Spiel usw. "Viel getan" ist natürlich subjektiv...



Na, dann kannst du uns doch sicherlich ein paar Beispiele bringen, was so an Hacks geht und welche berühmten Hacker alle in WAR sind


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. Oktober 2010)

WAR und Skills? Ja man muss natürlich seine Klasse spielen können etc. Muss man bei WOW auch und bei RoM usw. Also find immer dieses WAR ist Skillastig und WOW nur die Ausrüstung. Bei anderen sogenannten PVP Spielen, zählt natürlich kein Skill. Das Lol jetzt find ich auch kein gutes Beispiel ist, nunja ist ja eben Geschmackssache. ABer finde dieses Hingestelle von WAR als Skilllastiges PVP spiel auch bissel seltsam. WAR hat nicht mehr und weniger Skillusing als andere MMOs, nur ist es eben noch am Anfang. Das heißt auch Mechaniken funzen net wirklich, AP Reg geht net überall auf usw. 

Aber das Problem ist ja hier net WAR. Sondern dieser Typ. Aber mich verwundern Zahlen usw. Das ist alle schonmal gesagt wurden.
Aber mal ehrlich.

Ne Firma, die sich über einen Blog verteidigt und intern streitet, wirkt für mich nicht mehr gerade toll. Wenn ich so ein Boss wäre, würde es mir sonst wo vorbei gehen, was so ein Mitarbeiter Anonyme nach außen trägt. Soll er doch reden, EA ist ne noramle Firma und Mythic/Bioware auch. Die wollen Geld verdienen und solange die Intern keine Imperialen Methoden anwenden oder Ring küsser sind, ist mir so ziemlich alles egal. Das ist ein Interner streit. Wo ich aber als Firma durch greifen würde, wäre wenn meine anderen Mitarbeiter darauf eingehen würden. Was sollen das? Rufschädigend ist niemand, der aus Frust etwas schreibt. Selbst wenn Wahrheit dahinter steht. Mein Gott ich muss mich als Firma vor meinen Kunden Rechtfertigen für meine Preise und vor dem Gesetzt, mit meiner Rechtschaffenheit. Aber nicht vor einem Mitaribeter, der aus Frust was blogt. Das ist halt so, soll er machen und er hat das Recht dazu. Das kann man ihn nicht verbieten. Auch den anderen Blog könntem an als firma nicht verbieten, nur mal ehrlich.
Was wirkt Glaub würdiger. Jemand der Sinnlos einen Blog schreibt, jeder Schimpft drüber und am Ende fragt es mal jemand in einem Interview und einie der Mitarbeiter grinsen. "Ja wir kennen diesen Blogeintrag und glauben sie nicht, wir hätten nicht davon gehört. Aber daran ist so viel war, wie ein Vertrag mit Skaven" oder sonst ein Kommentar. Aber solche Leute, bekommen doch noch Bestätigung und ihre Aussagen werden verstärkt, wenn jemand Klarstellungen macht. 

Wozu Klarstellung, wenn es Lügen sind? Wozu in Schutz nehmen, wenn es eh bescheurt ist? Dann bekommt der Blog doch Glaubwürdigkeit, obwohl gar keine da ist. Nicht weil der Inhalt besser wird oder mehr Wahrheit bekommt, sondern weil einer direkt abstreitet. Ja bitte. Ein einfaches ... lasst ihn reden und fertig. Soll er Blogen und Posten usw. Davon geht WAR nicht kaputt. Mythic hat WAR dort hingefahren, wo es jetzt ist und daran ist kein einzelner Schuld und falls WAR gar kein Erfolg mehr bekommt, ist dieser Typ bestimmt nicht schuld daran. Dann ist es eher die Variante, wir machen ein auf WOW. Verkaufen für echtes Geld Mounts, Charaktertransfers usw. 

Nein beide Aussagen scheinen bissel Übertrieben zu sein und sind es auch. Nur sollte man sich Fragen, wie es für eine Firma wirkt. Wenn die Mitarbeiter es nicht intern klären können, wenn es um Firmen Probleme geht oder persönliche oder Interne Dinge. Warum tragen sie s dort hin, wo es nichts zu suchen hat.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Na, dann kannst du uns doch sicherlich ein paar Beispiele bringen, was so an Hacks geht und welche berühmten Hacker alle in WAR sind



Ist beides nicht erlaubt hier im Forum, aus gutem Grund...


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ist beides nicht erlaubt hier im Forum, aus gutem Grund...



dann mails mir doch oder schreibs auf meinen Blog
gibt ja nun genug andere Wege


----------



## OldboyX (20. Oktober 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> dann mails mir doch oder schreibs auf meinen Blog
> gibt ja nun genug andere Wege



Das wird nicht passieren. Da müssen wir uns was anderes suchen um uns zu unterhalten.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Oktober 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das wird nicht passieren. Da müssen wir uns was anderes suchen um uns zu unterhalten.



Gerne, mach einen Vorschlag  Btw, hast du die Leute wenigstens auch mal gemeldet? Das wäre nämlich mein Plan.
EDIT: am besten atürlich mit besagtem Tool...
Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass es sicherlich auch in jedem anderen MMO "Stammhacker" gibt. Das bedeutet noch lange nicht, das Mythic nichts gegen Hacker macht. Genaueres wird natürlich auch nur Mythic wissen.


----------



## Tschubai (21. Oktober 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> WAR und Skills? Ja man muss natürlich seine Klasse spielen können etc. Muss man bei WOW auch und bei RoM usw.



selten so gelacht - wow in verbindung mit skill/die klasse beherrschen zu nennen, ist....nun ja.....wie soll ichs ausdrücken? zuviel alkohol?
oh mann  Leute gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (21. Oktober 2010)

edit: meinung zurückgezogen ,is mir die mühe nicht wert -.-


----------



## Churchak (21. Oktober 2010)

puh was für nen wirres schreiben, wenn man um 4 aus der kneipe kommt sollte man echt nicht mehr posten.


----------



## Lari (21. Oktober 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> selten so gelacht - wow in verbindung mit skill/die klasse beherrschen zu nennen, ist....nun ja.....wie soll ichs ausdrücken? zuviel alkohol?
> oh mann  Leute gibts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Deswegen haben ja auch alle das gleiche Arena-Rating, weil alle es gleich gut können.
Sorry 4 OffTopic


----------



## Pymonte (21. Oktober 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> selten so gelacht - wow in verbindung mit skill/die klasse beherrschen zu nennen, ist....nun ja.....wie soll ichs ausdrücken? zuviel alkohol?
> oh mann  Leute gibts
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja, den Kommentar finde ich nun auch etwas sinnlos. WAR glänzt halt im Gruppenspiel oder (zumindest was ich auf dem PTS von 1.4 gesehen habe) im RvR bald auch im strategischen maßstab. Aber im Punkte Spielerksill habe ich bisher nicht feststellen können, dass WAR schwerer oder leichter ist als ein anderes MMO.


----------



## C0ntra (21. Oktober 2010)

WAR ist zumindest zu schwer für über die Hälfte der Spieler, soviel kann man sagen.


----------



## Lilrolille (21. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> WAR ist zumindest zu schwer für über die Hälfte der Spieler, soviel kann man sagen.



Hm, das würde jetzt allerdings auch die Unmengen der "WAR ist <beliebiges negatives Wort einsetzen>" - Threads erklären 

Ich finds ja immer wieder witzig, was WAR für Gefühle bei manchen Leuten auslöst (glaub kein anderes Spiel hat das in so kurzer Zeit geschafft )

LG,
Lilro


----------



## C0ntra (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja da hat WAR was richtig gemacht. =)

Die nervigsten Gegner sind die eigenen Mitspieler, in Szenarien ist das immer ein K(r)ampf.


----------



## Sethek (23. Oktober 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Die nervigsten Gegner sind die eigenen Mitspieler, in Szenarien ist das immer ein K®ampf.



Ja, das ist unbestrritbar richtig. Mehr graue Haare hat mir noch kein Spiel beschert.


----------



## Miracolax (23. Oktober 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> puh was für nen wirres schreiben, wenn man um 4 aus der kneipe kommt sollte man echt nicht mehr posten.



Um 07:10, kurz bevor man nach einer duchzockten Nacht schlafen geht auch nicht^^


----------



## Churchak (24. Oktober 2010)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Um 07:10, kurz bevor man nach einer duchzockten Nacht schlafen geht auch nicht^^



Falsch Hase.7 Uhr 15 klingelt der Wecker,8 uhr 30 gings auf Arbeit sprich der Post ist nen Produkt meiner morgendlichen Forenschau zwichen Semmel und Capu. Es greift also wiedermal Oma Ernas Satz "nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen!" bei dir. Nächster Versuchs Schnuffel!


----------



## Miracolax (24. Oktober 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Falsch Hase.7 Uhr 15 klingelt der Wecker,8 uhr 30 gings auf Arbeit sprich der Post ist nen Produkt meiner morgendlichen Forenschau zwichen Semmel und Capu.


 
Hättet ich jetzt auch so gesagt. 



> Es greift also wiedermal Oma Ernas Satz "nicht immer von sich auf andere schliessen!" bei dir. Nächster Versuchs Schnuffel!


Das wollte ich dir damit ja auch sagen: puh was für nen wirres schreiben, wenn man um 4 aus der kneipe kommt sollte man echt nicht mehr posten...Oma Erna hat recht, Baby. Nicht von dir auf andere schliessen


----------



## Churchak (25. Oktober 2010)

putzig


----------



## OldboyX (25. Oktober 2010)

Rein interessehalber:

Der Wecker klingelt um 7:15 und um 7:10 postest du im Forum? Du bräuchtest wohl eigentlich gar keinen Wecker oder?


----------



## Churchak (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn man nicht alleine schläft und die partnerin das glück hat auch ner Arbeit nach zu gehen,welche sie zwingt jede 2. woche um 6 uhr aufzustehn und ich leider nicht mehr den bombensicheren schlaf von vor 20 jahren habe ,dann kommt es durchaus vor das ich auch vor meinem wecker aufstehe wenn das bad frei wird. 
Um dein intresse zu stillen.Ich brauch den wecker,wenn auch nicht täglich dank Frau,schon allein als rückversicherung falls man doch noch mal wegnickt.
Sonst noch fragen zum leben anderer?


----------



## Pymonte (26. Oktober 2010)

Als ob man einen Wecker nur stellen würde, wenn man sonst nicht aufwachen würde. Ich habe auch nen Wecker laufen, den ich immer 10-15 vor der Zeit ausmache, da ich einfach vorher wach bin. Weglassen würde ich ihn, sicherheitshalber, dennoch nicht.

Mal abgesehen davon, Churchak, don't feed the troll. Miracolix will doch eh nur provozieren.


----------



## Remor (26. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das so ist, werde ich erst auf die Berichte warten (SWTOR), und wenn es gut sein Soll kauf ichs mir. SWTOR wird sowieso wieder nur ein MMO mehr, dass die Welt nicht braucht.... naja mal gucken, vielleicht hab ich ja unrecht.


----------



## Virthu (26. Oktober 2010)

Remor schrieb:


> Wenn das so ist, werde ich erst auf die Berichte warten (SWTOR), und wenn es gut sein Soll kauf ichs mir. SWTOR wird sowieso wieder nur ein MMO mehr, dass die Welt nicht braucht.... naja mal gucken, vielleicht hab ich ja unrecht.



http://www.4players.de/4players.php/dispbericht/PC-CDROM/Vorschau/13903/69898/0/Star_Wars_The_Old_Republic.html

sehr mittelmässig bisher.


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> So wie schaut denn das LoL PvP aus? Wer am meisten feeded zu deutsch füttert hat verloren? Mhh, Skill kommt in LoL auch nicht wirklich zum Tragen denn es gibt komplette Setups welche das Spiel ruinieren können! Vielmehr ist LoL lächerlich denn nach jedem Game hängt sich meist die Statistik auf, wenn man einen DC hatte und sich wieder einloggt, sind Türme nicht mehr angreifbar und man sieht Vasallen auf der Stelle laufen.
> 
> In WAR hat sich in Sachen Cheats und Hacks viel getan, aber da du davon ausgehst, ich sei ein blinder Fanboy kann ich dir auch nicht helfen.


Autsch! Fanboytum hin oder her, es spielt keine Rolle welches Spiel man bevorzugt, aber du kannst nicht allen ernstes hier behaupten, dass das RvR in Warhammer Online im Vergleich zu DotA taktischer und skill-lastiger wäre. Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, du hast ihm sogar den Krückstock geklaut und beide Beine gebrochen. In DotA (egal in welcher Form) entscheidet einzig und allein der Skill der Spieler sowie deren Taktik über Sieg oder Niederlage. Nichts anderes! Das Beispiel mit dem Feeden ist ja wirklich nett, aber wenn ein Team feeded ist es dem anderen sowohl taktisch als auch skillmäßig deutlich unterlegen. Das Setup-Argument kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Im kompetitiven Draft-Modus wird abwechselnd gepickt und man sieht was der Gegner wählt. Durch geschickte Banns und Picks kann man das Setup des Gegners schon beim Pick kontern.

Warhammer Online kann im Punkto Strategie, Taktik und Skill-basiertes PvP einem DotA niemals das Wasser reichen. Egal ob WC3 DotA, HoN oder LoL .. sie alle sind in diesen Punkten Warhammer Online Welten vorraus. Das ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich schließlich sind diese Spiele ausschließlich auf den kompetitiven Kampf zweiter Teams ausgelegt. Es geht hier um e-Sport und damit verbundenen Ligen. Das ist einfach nicht zu vergleichen mit großen Zerg-Schlachten. Warhammer Online hatte nie vor ein derartiges PvP Erlebnis zu bieten wie es Spielern von DotA geboten wird.

Ich weiss nicht wie lange du LoL oder DotA allgemein gespielt hast und auch nicht wie erfolgreich. Aber deine Aussagen lassen darauf schließen, dass du wirkliche High-Elo Games noch nie gesehen hast. Wenn dich das wirklich interessiert schau dir einfach die WCG Finals an dann wirst du schnell feststellen wie entscheidend Taktik und Skill in DotA sind und wieso man das unter keinen Umständen mit Warhammer Online vergleichen kann.

Und bevor jetzt wieder jemand laut aufbrüllt: nein ich habe damit in keinster Weise schlecht über das Warhammer RvR gesprochen. Das RvR / PvP in Warhammer Online hat schlichtweg einen ganz anderen Fokus als DotA und deshalb sollte man diese Spiele auch niemals miteinander vergleichen.


----------



## durandalendy27 (28. Oktober 2010)

EA ist selbst dran schuld, ich würde sagen däumchen drehen und auf Guild Wars 2 warten.


----------



## Thoraros (28. Oktober 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Autsch! Fanboytum hin oder her, es spielt keine Rolle welches Spiel man bevorzugt, aber du kannst nicht allen ernstes hier behaupten, dass das RvR in Warhammer Online im Vergleich zu DotA taktischer und skill-lastiger wäre. Der Vergleich hinkt nicht nur, du hast ihm sogar den Krückstock geklaut und beide Beine gebrochen. In DotA (egal in welcher Form) entscheidet einzig und allein der Skill der Spieler sowie deren Taktik über Sieg oder Niederlage. Nichts anderes! Das Beispiel mit dem Feeden ist ja wirklich nett, aber wenn ein Team feeded ist es dem anderen sowohl taktisch als auch skillmäßig deutlich unterlegen. Das Setup-Argument kann ich nicht gelten lassen. Im kompetitiven Draft-Modus wird abwechselnd gepickt und man sieht was der Gegner wählt. Durch geschickte Banns und Picks kann man das Setup des Gegners schon beim Pick kontern.
> 
> Warhammer Online kann im Punkto Strategie, Taktik und Skill-basiertes PvP einem DotA niemals das Wasser reichen. Egal ob WC3 DotA, HoN oder LoL .. sie alle sind in diesen Punkten Warhammer Online Welten vorraus. Das ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich schließlich sind diese Spiele ausschließlich auf den kompetitiven Kampf zweiter Teams ausgelegt. Es geht hier um e-Sport und damit verbundenen Ligen. Das ist einfach nicht zu vergleichen mit großen Zerg-Schlachten. Warhammer Online hatte nie vor ein derartiges PvP Erlebnis zu bieten wie es Spielern von DotA geboten wird.
> 
> ...



LoL ungleich Dota ...
Dota besitzt mehr Spieltiefe als LoL auch wenn LoL darauf basiert. Die Möglichkeiten in Dota sind einfach vielfältiger als in LoL  Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Pente (29. Oktober 2010)

Thoraros schrieb:


> LoL ungleich Dota ...
> Dota besitzt mehr Spieltiefe als LoL auch wenn LoL darauf basiert. Die Möglichkeiten in Dota sind einfach vielfältiger als in LoL  Aber jedem das Seine.


Einfach nur falsch. Natürlich sind es nicht 1:1 die selben Spiele aber das Spielprinzip ist exakt das Gleiche und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob WC3 DotA, HoN oder LoL. Wer in DotA schon sehr gut gespielt hat wird auch in LoL / HoN keinerlei Probleme haben und mühelos vorne mitspielen können. Grund hierfür ist, dass schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur Taktik und spielerisches Können (egal in welcher Form des DotA) über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Hier gibt es kein Gezerge, keine Masse die eine Unterzahl überrennt, keine Fraktion die der anderen vom Equipment her überlegen wäre usw. Jeder Spieler geht mit exakt den gleichen Vorraussetzungen in ein Match. In MMORPGs hat man diese Gegebenheit grundlegend nicht. Es gibt immer Leute mit schlechterem Equipment, es gibt immer Situationen in der eine Fraktion zahlenmäßig deutlich überlegen ist und es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit gegen Spieler auf gleichem Skill-Niveau zu spielen. Warhammer Online hat nunmal kein ELO-System das dir im Open-RvR Gegner präsentiert welche deinem eigenem Skill-Level entsprechen. Wäre auch Blödsinn, dann wäre es schließlich kein Open-RvR mehr. Warhammer Online hat einfach kein kompetitives skill-basiertes PvP und das sollte es auch nie haben. Da wäre ein Vergleich von Counter Strike und DotA noch sinnvoller als Warhammer Online mit DotA zu vergleichen.


----------



## Churchak (29. Oktober 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Da wäre ein Vergleich von Counter Strike und DotA noch sinnvoller als Warhammer Online mit DotA zu vergleichen.



Macht ja auser dir hier im thread auch keiner,wobei auch du im selben post gleich wieder zurückruderst.


----------



## OldboyX (29. Oktober 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Macht ja auser dir hier im thread auch keiner,wobei auch du im selben post gleich wieder zurückruderst.



Wieso, steht doch alles da sogar mit Zitaten. Der ursprüngliche Ausgangspunkt ist wohl Thoraros Behauptung, dass "Skill in LoL auch nicht zum Tragen kommen würde" nachdem jemand anderes gesagt hatte, dass WAR nicht wirklich was mit Skill zu tun hätte.

Insofern wird WAR und LoL auf eine ähnliche Stufe der "skilllastigkeit" gesetzt und da setzt Pentes Argument an (dem ich übrigens zustimmen muss), da es eben einen himmelweiten Unterschied gibt zwischen RVR (mit Zerg + Equip Vor- bzw. Nachteilen) vs. kompetitivem LigenPVP (mit gleichen Voraussetzungen für alle und einer Form von "matchmaking" und "ranking").


----------



## pulla_man (29. Oktober 2010)

um mal zum thema zurück zu kommen



http://www.pcgames.d...n-haben-796339/

EA hat die vom insider schon vorher erwähnten entlassungen durchgeführt

welche info und welche schlussfolgerungen da jeder selbst für sich rauszieht sei ihm überlassen


----------



## OldboyX (29. Oktober 2010)

pulla_man schrieb:


> um mal zum thema zurück zu kommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da erfährt man nicht im Detail, welche Teams nun wirklich betroffen sind, aber grundsätzlich stärkt das erstmal die Glaubwürdigkeit von EALouse (für mich zumindest). Was man über die Beta von SWTOR hört ist auch relativ enttäuschend. Angeblich nett, aber keinerlei Innovation im Gegensatz zu Guildwars 2 oder TERA. 

Aber SWTOR wird so oder so ausprobiert. Die Chance auf ein tolles MMO mit Laserschwert ist zu verlockend


----------



## Daddelprinz (29. Oktober 2010)

Sharqaas schrieb:


> Und woher weißt du das GW2 gut wird?



Wahrscheinlich weil er, wie ich, auf der Gamescom war. 
Und was dort zu sehen war, war mehr als beeindruckend.


----------



## Thoraros (29. Oktober 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Einfach nur falsch. Natürlich sind es nicht 1:1 die selben Spiele aber das Spielprinzip ist exakt das Gleiche und dabei spielt es keine Rolle ob WC3 DotA, HoN oder LoL. Wer in DotA schon sehr gut gespielt hat wird auch in LoL / HoN keinerlei Probleme haben und mühelos vorne mitspielen können. Grund hierfür ist, dass schlicht und ergreifend einfach nur Taktik und spielerisches Können (egal in welcher Form des DotA) über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden. Hier gibt es kein Gezerge, keine Masse die eine Unterzahl überrennt, keine Fraktion die der anderen vom Equipment her überlegen wäre usw. Jeder Spieler geht mit exakt den gleichen Vorraussetzungen in ein Match. In MMORPGs hat man diese Gegebenheit grundlegend nicht. Es gibt immer Leute mit schlechterem Equipment, es gibt immer Situationen in der eine Fraktion zahlenmäßig deutlich überlegen ist und es gibt keinerlei Möglichkeit gegen Spieler auf gleichem Skill-Niveau zu spielen. Warhammer Online hat nunmal kein ELO-System das dir im Open-RvR Gegner präsentiert welche deinem eigenem Skill-Level entsprechen. Wäre auch Blödsinn, dann wäre es schließlich kein Open-RvR mehr. Warhammer Online hat einfach kein kompetitives skill-basiertes PvP und das sollte es auch nie haben. Da wäre ein Vergleich von Counter Strike und DotA noch sinnvoller als Warhammer Online mit DotA zu vergleichen.



Öhm, Pente ich sprach aber von Spieltiefe im LoL in Vergleich zu Dota  Diesmal ging es nicht um Warhammer, dieser Beitrag bezieht sich auf meine Aussage bezüglich Skill in LoL bzw. WAR.


----------



## Trojaan (30. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nicht, warum so viele Leute hier noch die direkte "Wohnanschrift" des Users von dem Post brauchen um letztendlich für sich beurteilen zu können oder zu wollen, welche Zustände bei EA vorherrschen.
Ich brauche da nur ganz kurz in mich selbst hinein horchen und mir die ersten 12 Monate von WAR ins Gedächtnis rufen.
So für mich betrachtet entsteht da ein Bild von EA welches sehr gut von dem anonymen Schreiber wiedergegeben wurde. Kann sich niemand mehr an das erste Jahr bei WAR erinnern?
Nun ich helfe gern.....vielleicht macht es ja klick.

Weißt Du noch .............

wie sich EA über Nacht bei Mythic/GOA eingeschlichen hat um sich das bis dato erfolgreichste und beste RvR/PvP MMORPG ( DAoC ) von Nordamerika zu sichern?
wie sich EA eine Woche später in der Presse geäußert hat ( man wolle etwas von dem großen Online - Kuchen abhaben... hinsichtlich steigender und festen Abo Zahlen bei Blizzard in Nordamerika )?
wie sich EA wiederum nach 3 Wochen an die DAoC Community weltweit (Anfang 2006/80k user...davon jeder 2. Acc besteht länger wie 2 Jahre) wendet und verkündet, das DAoC nicht weiterentwickelt wird?
wie EA 5 Wochen nach der Übernahme von Mythic/GOA ......80% aller Gamemaster für deutschrachige Server aus dem bestehenden Onlinebetrieb abzieht und gleichzeitig für die kommende beta Phase von WAR im DAoC Launscher wirbt?
wie EA wenig später angekündigt hat, das erfolgreiche Gilden und Serverranking von offenen PvP/RvR Schlachten in den USA (DAoC ) mittels WAR auf internationale Beine stellen will, während die junge ESL noch in Turnhallen per Lan zockt?
wie ein Großteil wirklich guter und erfahrener Spieler aus vielen feinen MMORPG`s aktiv an der Entwicklung von WAR in der Beta mithelfen....und das 18 Monate lang ( stinkt nach Weltrekord)?
das EA hierzu große Teile von Mitarbeitern von Mythic/GOA aus Paris abzieht und nach Irland beordert und diejenigen Mitarbeiter freisetzt (hüstel) die nicht nach Irland folgen können/wollen?
wie Du WAR bereits mehrere Wochen gespielt hast und Fragen zum Game in Dir wuchsen, die nirgends im www beantwortet wurden...weil es keine Plattform für die User gab?
wie EA dann 12 Wochen nach dem Release endlich einen Europäischen CM hier bei Buffed offiziell vorstellt....der dann 4 Wochen lang keine Fragen von der Community beantwortet ( man man Sterni )?
wie EA dann, oder besser der CM dann endlich ein eigenes aber geschlossenes ( Gamemembers only) Forum bewirbt und bereits neue Spielerweiterungen mittels neuer Klassen ankündigt? 
wie EA dann diese Spielklassen ins Game wirft .....so unbalanced das ein normaler Spielbetrieb in den SZ kaum möglich ist? ( zack...bum...tot ist noch geschmeichelt )
das EA mehr als 8 Wochen braucht um diese unbalance einiger Massen in den Griff zu bekommen während man sich zwischenzeitlich auf YouTube schon per Video über dieses Desaster lustig macht?
das EA es über einen Zeitraum von 4 Monaten seit bestehen des Hauseigenen Forums nicht für nötig hält... offen auf sachlich gestellte Fragen der Community zu antworten, obwohl nachwievor der Endcontent ingame von WAR nicht zu Spielen ist?
das EA offiziell zur selben Zeit sein Mitarbeiterstab für die Spielentwicklung drastisch kürzt ( entlässt ) weil der finale Spielbetrieb ja erreicht wurde?
wie EA zeitweilig jeden User ( zahlenden Kunden ) mit einem perm Bann im Hauseigenen Forum belegt hat....nur weil sich dieser dort sachlich zu kritischen Themen geäußert hat.

Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, müßte ich eigentlich lachen. Vieles ist und wäre auch verständlich für EA ....und somit auch für die Community wenn man offen mit seiner Kundschaft umgegangen wäre. Das Verständnis war da, denn kein Game läuft vom ersten Tag an rund....jeder Patch und jede Erweiterung können große Probs ingame bedeuten. Das mußte man dieser erfahrenen Community nicht erzählen.
Nur wer einen Spieleschmiede (Mythic/GOA) mit einem funktionierendem, langjährigen ( 6 Jahre ) PvR/PvP MMORPG aufkauft und eine solche Leistung mit WAR auf den Markt wirft, um dann noch seine Kundschaft zu verhönen und durch einen Maulkorb verspottet, hat es nicht verdient.
EA sollte das tun was sie am besten können....Sportsimulationsgames für Konsolen verkaufen...darin sind sie Marktführer. Vom Online Geschäft haben sie keine Ahnung.
WAR wurde kein Erfolg weil der User das Spielprinzip nicht versteht oder ihm die Story missfällt. Ebenso wird es nicht an den bashern oder den noobs ohne skill gelegen haben.

Für mich liegt es daran wie Elektronic Arts mit seiner Kundschaft und seiner Belegschaft umgeht.
Das man Spiele auf den Markt bringt um in erster Linie Geld zu verdienen begreift schon jedes Kind im Vorschulalter.
Nur um Geld mit einem MMORPG zu verdienen genügen nicht nur Verkaufszahlen...die Abos müssen ebenfalls stimmen. Die bekomme ich aber nur wenn der Spielbetrieb und der versprochene Content stimmt.
Ansonsten muß ich auf die Community zugehen und zum Durchhalten auffordern. Das Verständnis und das Wissen das es dauern kann war fast allen klar. Nur muß man auch ehrlich bemüht sein!
Wie man sich als Publisher von einem MMORPG nicht verhalten sollte, konnte man schon zum Release von WAR an jeder Ecke googeln.

Wie gesagt....das EA Geld verdienen will.....ja...ne...is schon klar.....nur weiß ich eben auch wann ich übers Ohr gehauen werde!


----------



## Daddelprinz (30. Oktober 2010)

Und das Traurige an der ganzen Sache ist, dass einzig und allein Blizzard von solchen Querelen profitiert.


----------



## Lilrolille (30. Oktober 2010)

Trojaan schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt....das EA Geld verdienen will.....ja...ne...is schon klar.....nur weiß ich eben auch wann ich übers Ohr gehauen werde!



Und wann ist das? Nachdem du übers Ohr gehauen wurdest oder schon vorher?

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (30. Oktober 2010)

Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Und das Traurige an der ganzen Sache ist, dass einzig und allein Blizzard von solchen Querelen profitiert.



Hm, wieso?


----------



## Trojaan (31. Oktober 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Und wann ist das? Nachdem du übers Ohr gehauen wurdest oder schon vorher?
> 
> LG,
> Lilro



Was spielt es für eine Rolle wann ich übers Ohr gehauen wurde. Ich denke die Meßlatte hängt hier für jeden User unterschiedlich hoch.
Ich bin mir bewußt, das ich mit dem Kauf eines MMORPG`s immer ein Risiko eingehe. Doch irgendwann ist auch meine Geduld am Ende. Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt.....ok. Dafür kann der Publisher nichts.
Allerdings kann ich speziell bei einem MMORPG aber auch von einem gewissen Standard ausgehen. Das fängt bei dem technischen Equip des Betreibers an und hört ganz besonders bei der Communitybetreuung auf.
Immerhin ist diese Form des gemeinsamen miteinander Spielens nicht neu!
In Bezug auf WAR bin ich persönlich schon weit vor dem Release massiv belogen worden.....als ich WAR gekauft habe wurde ich betrogen.
Den Verlust von betrogenem Spielespass durch EA , weil sie massive Kapazitäten von Mythic und somit von DAoC abgezogen haben...trage ich selbst. Denn ich habe ja eine EULA akzeptiert.
Nur gibt es halt auch Dinge bei einem MMORPG die sollte jeder Publisher tunlichst vermeiden.

Spätestens wenn die Umgang mit seiner Kundschaft nicht mehr stimmt und der Ton macht hier die Musik! Dann ist es Zeit zu gehen.
Das hat dann keinen Stil mehr. Als treuer und pünktlich zahlender Kunde...als mitgestaltendes Communitymitglied mit langjähriger Spielpraxis von vielen MMORPG`s bin ich etwas anderes gewohnt.

So werden es wohl auch einige Mitarbeiter von WAR gesehen haben. Denn ohne diese gebe es diesen Thread nicht.


----------



## Terlian (31. Oktober 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Hm, wieso?



Hmmm, weil vielleicht viele Spieler (wieder) eher zu WoW greifen, bzw. andere Spiele nun ebenso links liegen lassen?


----------



## Sorzzara (14. November 2010)

Was unter anderem daran liegen könnte, dass Blizz seine Kunden nicht belügt und aktiv auf Feedback der Com. hört


----------



## Rungor (14. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> ...Feedback der Com. hört...


lol....mehr fällt mir dazu gerade nicht ein..also als ich noch WoW gespielt habe(vor 3 Jahren ca.) wollte der großteil der community "housing"...ist das inzwischen da

und wo belügen andere hersteller ihre kunden? (Beispiele bitte von den Lügen )


----------



## Thoriumobi (14. November 2010)

Auja, das housing, wenn einem sonst nix negatives einfällt, kommt die alte Laier.

Und was andere lügen? Hmm... wie war das? WAR is coming? lol...


----------



## -ulk (14. November 2010)

Danke für den Blogbeitrag.

Es lag also mal wieder an der Reibungszone von Kreativität und Marktwirtschaft...
Dieses immer stärkere Gewinnstreben von Chefs, die weniger Ahnung haben als ihre Untergebenen, macht noch die ganze Spielebranche kaputt 

Dennoch, das macht Hoffnung auf andere Umstände bei anderen Publishern, die dieses einzigartige ORvR-Spielgefühl wieder aufkommen lassen.
Trotz der ganzen Fehler und Mäkel gab es nämlich einige Erlebnisse, die tatsächlich das Gefühl von "epischen Schlachten" vermittelt haben.


----------



## Daddelprinz (14. November 2010)

Terlian schrieb:


> Hmmm, weil vielleicht viele Spieler (wieder) eher zu WoW greifen, bzw. andere Spiele nun ebenso links liegen lassen?




Was wiederum daran liegt, dass WoW technisch den Konkurrenzprodukten einfach weit überlegen ist. 
Blizz bringt halt keine halbfertigen Spiele auf den Markt.


----------



## Karvon (14. November 2010)

Lol daddelprinz...hast.wohl.nicht die classic gespielt...warum leute reden, wenn man keine ahnung hat versteh ich nicht. Blizzard hat kein top mmo erfunden, sonden nur zur richtigen zeit auf dem markt gebracht und in den letzten jahren nur auf ihrem erfolg ausgeruht. Feature technisch ein ganz mieses mmo

mfg


----------



## Rungor (14. November 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> Auja, das housing, wenn einem sonst nix negatives einfällt, kommt die alte Laier.
> 
> Und was andere lügen? Hmm... wie war das? WAR is coming? lol...



und wo bitte ist jetzt die lüge in "WAR is coming" ?


----------



## OldboyX (14. November 2010)

Karvon schrieb:


> Lol daddelprinz...hast.wohl.nicht die classic gespielt...warum leute reden, wenn man keine ahnung hat versteh ich nicht. Blizzard hat kein top mmo erfunden, sonden nur zur richtigen zeit auf dem markt gebracht und in den letzten jahren nur auf ihrem erfolg ausgeruht. Feature technisch ein ganz mieses mmo
> 
> mfg



Das ist leider Schmarrn. WoW mag zum Release Probleme gehabt haben, aber Feature technisch war es schon damals ein sehr gutes MMO - in den meisten Punkten deutlich besser als die Konkurrenz (Einzig Everquest 2 hatte damals vielleicht ähnlich viel zu bieten, aber das lief extrem schelcht auf den damaligen Rechnern).

Und mittlerweile zählt der aktuelle Status und da ist WoW nunmal vorn dabei. Kaum ein MMO sonst bietet alles das was WoW bietet in so hoher Qualität, so guten Support, usw. Technisch gesehen hat WoW auch die richtigen Akzente gesetzt: Die Pool-Systeme sind Pionierleistungen im MMO Sektor (Cross Server Ini Gruppen, Cross Server BGs, usw.) und WoW kann in erster Linie damit fast alle anderen MMOs ausstechen.

Man kann in WoW zu jeder Zeit einloggen und in den riesigen Realmpools gibt es immer eine Ini oder ein BG das man bestreiten kann. In fast allen anderen MMOs verliert man Unmengen an Zeit mit der Suche nach Gruppe / Warten auf Leute / Warten bis ein BG aufgeht / Warten bis jemand Online kommt usw. Dieser Vorteil ist immens geworden und ohne etwas ähnliches, haben es künftig MMOs sehr schwer, da man entweder überladene Server hat (zwar gute Aktivität, aber dafür alle möglichen technischen Schwierigkeiten, Warteschlangen usw.) oder eben mäßig bevölkerte Server und somit höhere Wartezeiten.


----------



## Klos1 (14. November 2010)

Naja...also, es hat schon einiges an Features gefehlt. PvP hattest du in Wow zu Anfang überhaupt nicht. Etwas wie Housing gab es auch nicht. Schlachzüge gab es auch nicht. Verglichen mit dem heutigen Standpunkt gab es schon sehr viel weniger. Berufe in Wow waren und sind noch immer nicht der Burner. Daoc konnte das schon damals besser.

Was Wow von Anfang an ausgezeichnet hatte und was seinerzeit Referenz war und auch heute noch ist, dass ist der Questverlauf. Du kommst dir nie wirklich verloren vor, sondern bewegst dich an der Geschichte entlang, von null bis max. Andere mögen hier natürlich sagen, Wow nimmt sie zu sehr an die Hand, was ja legitim ist. Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks. Aber das ist es meiner Meinung nach, was Wow auszeichnete. Und heute sind es noch die liebevoll gestalteten Instanzen und Schlachtzüge. 

Aber Feature-Vielfallt hatte Wow zu Anfang ganz bestimmt nicht. Bring mal heute ein Spiel gänzlich ohne PvP raus. Damals hatten es alle noch leichter. Auch Wow. Würde man heute ein Spiel releasen, wie Wow zu Anfang war, dann würde man damit ganz sicher niemanden mehr aus der Reserve locken.


----------



## Pymonte (14. November 2010)

WoW hatte zu Release keine einzige Raid Ini, möchte ich hier anmerken. Bei EU Release schon, beim US release nicht. Aber "früher" konnte man sich das eben leisten, da die Spielerschaft eh noch abgehärtet war.

Und es ist hoffentlich auch jedem ersichtlich, dass kein neues MMO mit den alten Spielen mithalten kann. Ein Spiel das schon 3 mal sein Grundkonzept umgeworfen hat und seinen Spielstil immer weiter verfeinern konnte im Livebetrieb ist einem bis dato noch fast unberührtem MMO immer technisch und spielerisch überlegen. Nun ist eher die Frage: Wollen wir überhaupt neue MMOs, wenn sie eh diesen Zeitnachteil haben? Ich sage Ja, denn auch WoW wäre heute schon wieder von jeder Festplatte verschwunden, wenn nicht ständig andere MMOs wie HdRO, RoM, WAR, Aion, usw neue Impressionen und Ideen ins Genre gebreacht hätten, denn so überkreativ und weitblickend sind die Entwickler von WoW nun nämlich auch nicht. Die Risiken, die andere MMOs eingehen (z.B. PvP Fokus, reiner PvE Fokus, mehr Crafting, weniger Crafting, Crafting mit Minispiel, Öffentliche Quests, Instanzietre Questlines, genauso wie jegliche Erscheinungsmodifikationen und SocializerTools) wäre Blizz bestimmt nicht oder viel langsamer eingegangen, da dazu anfänglich gar kein Grund bestand. Denn das Spiel lief bis dahin auch so und man will ja auch keine Kunden vergraulen.

Das Poolmodell ist btw nicht in WoW entstanden, Server Clustering usw gab es auch schon vorher. Auch ist das erstmal nur eine positive Entwicklung für WoW. Ich sehe das in WAR z.B. immer noch kritisch, dass man sich jetzt für den Weg von X-server Szenarios einsetzt. Die Pop-up Time von Szenarios im T4 ist zumindest auf Drakenwald sehr schnell (<2min) und wird dadurch kaum beschleunigt (Vorteil in dem Fall nur für unter T4 Spieler, denen sei es auch vergönnt). Gut ist hingegen das neue Matchmaking System, wobei bitte die genaue Bewertung dem Spieler auch immer unbekannt bleiben sollte, damit gezieltes pushen wie in WoW nicht eintritt. Es soll ja nur für Balance und nicht für größere E-Peen sorgen  Mir gefällt nur nicht, dass man gute Spieler aus dem RvR/Scs nicht mehr oder viel weniger treffen wird. Wo man jetzt noch Stolz sein kann, gegen eine SG gewonnen zu haben, die sonst auf dem Server gefürchtet ist, so trifft man via xrealm immer häufig no-name Gruppen (die zwar auch gut sind, aber keinerlei Relevanz fürs RvR haben, da ich sie dort nie treffe). Das weicht den ganzen RvR Gedanken wieder auf. Wobei Mythic sich ja eh leider viel zu stark an Blizzard orientiert (man schaue sich nur die neuen leuchtenden Waffen und übergroßen Schultern an...). Ich hoffe sie bleiben ihrem Spiel treu.

Wer also immer mit der Meinung "es muss besser sein als WoW" an ein neus MMO rangeht, der wird immer enttäuscht sein, vor allem, da sich die meisten MMOs in den ersten 1-2 Jahren eh selbst definieren müssen, bevor sie rund laufen. Wer der Meinung ist, das alle anderen MMOs eh nur schlecht sind und gar nicht produziert hätten werden dürfen, der übersieht den Einfluss anderer MMOs auf den Markt (und damit auch auf WoW).

PS: Was ich immer nicht verstehe, warum missgönnen eigentlich andere Leute den Spaß am Spiel? Z.B. Daddelprinz? Es ist ja schön, dass WoW dein Gott ist und WAR dir nicht gefällt. Dennoch können andere LEute doch Spaß dran haben (oder kein Spaß (mehr) an WoW haben). Ist das so blasphemisch für dich? Kannst du das nciht ertragen? Machst du auch Leute auf der Straße an, wenn sie nicht deine Handymarke benutzen?


----------



## Brummbör (14. November 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> PS: Was ich immer nicht verstehe, warum missgönnen eigentlich andere Leute den Spaß am Spiel? Z.B. Daddelprinz? Es ist ja schön, dass WoW dein Gott ist und WAR dir nicht gefällt. Dennoch können andere LEute doch Spaß dran haben (oder kein Spaß (mehr) an WoW haben). Ist das so blasphemisch für dich? Kannst du das nciht ertragen? Machst du auch Leute auf der Straße an, wenn sie nicht deine Handymarke benutzen?



öhm.... wieviele flames gegen wow und seine spieler hast du hier im war forum schon abgelassen? scheinst es ja auch nicht zu ertragen.


----------



## Pymonte (14. November 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> öhm.... wieviele flames gegen wow und seine spieler hast du hier im war forum schon abgelassen? scheinst es ja auch nicht zu ertragen.



ach Flames? Ich würd mal den Terminus Flame überprüfen, den verwendest du falsch. <-- Das ist ein Flame. Das WoW Fehler und Probleme hat und man diese aufzählt oder damit arugmentiert, ist allerdings kein Flame.

Ich schreibe ja nicht: WoW ist scheiße und untergehen. Bzw, wenn ich jemals sowas geschrieben habe, dann zeige es mir doch (das Forum vergisst schließlich nicht) 

Der Kontext ist entscheidend. Meist reagiere ich nur (so wie in diesem Fall) und versuche nicht zu provozieren, sondern meinen Standpunkt zu erklären/erläutern. Andere Leute (du z.B. auch) provozieren auch einfach nur bzw versuchen nur einen negativen Aspekt z.B. von WAR als allumfassend darzustellen.


----------



## OldboyX (14. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber Feature-Vielfallt hatte Wow zu Anfang ganz bestimmt nicht. Bring mal heute ein Spiel gänzlich ohne PvP raus. Damals hatten es alle noch leichter. Auch Wow. Würde man heute ein Spiel releasen, wie Wow zu Anfang war, dann würde man damit ganz sicher niemanden mehr aus der Reserve locken.



Wie gesagt, im Vergleich zur damals aktuellen Konkurrenz war WoW schon super. Von Everquest kommend war da zb.:

Postsystem
Auktionshaus
Reisesystem (Windreiter)
Questsystem
Instanzensystem (Man bedenke in Everquest war alles "offene Welt" - auch die Dungeons - war da schon eine Gruppe hatte man Pech / musste sich um die Spawns prügeln)
Zusammenhängende Welt ohne Zonen
usw.

Klar gab es keine BGs zu Anfang, aber das mit den Raids kann ich so nicht unterschreiben.

Wann kam Scholo? Wann kam LBRS? Wann kam UBRS? Nicht vergessen, dass das auch mal 10 Mann "Raids" waren  Natürlich kamen die 40er erst später.



Pymonte schrieb:


> WoW hatte zu Release keine einzige Raid Ini, möchte ich hier anmerken. Bei EU Release schon, beim US release nicht. Aber "früher" konnte man sich das eben leisten, da die Spielerschaft eh noch abgehärtet war.



Ja schon, aber man muss sich eben auch daran erinnern was andere Spiele damals boten: Grind Grind Grind Grind. 

In DAoC gabs PVP, in Everquest gabs PVE. Beides sehr "hardcore" und das Leveln war bei beiden Spielen der pure Grind. Komfortfunktionen gab es in beiden Spielen wenig bis gar nicht. Das Interface (vor allem in Everquest) war für Anfänger erst mal eine Lernaufgabe.



> Und es ist hoffentlich auch jedem ersichtlich, dass kein neues MMO mit den alten Spielen mithalten kann. Ein Spiel das schon 3 mal sein Grundkonzept umgeworfen hat und seinen Spielstil immer weiter verfeinern konnte im Livebetrieb ist einem bis dato noch fast unberührtem MMO immer technisch und spielerisch überlegen. Nun ist eher die Frage: Wollen wir überhaupt neue MMOs, wenn sie eh diesen Zeitnachteil haben? Ich sage Ja, denn auch WoW wäre heute schon wieder von jeder Festplatte verschwunden, wenn nicht ständig andere MMOs wie HdRO, RoM, WAR, Aion, usw neue Impressionen und Ideen ins Genre gebreacht hätten, denn so überkreativ und weitblickend sind die Entwickler von WoW nun nämlich auch nicht. Die Risiken, die andere MMOs eingehen (z.B. PvP Fokus, reiner PvE Fokus, mehr Crafting, weniger Crafting, Crafting mit Minispiel, Öffentliche Quests, Instanzietre Questlines, genauso wie jegliche Erscheinungsmodifikationen und SocializerTools) wäre Blizz bestimmt nicht oder viel langsamer eingegangen, da dazu anfänglich gar kein Grund bestand. Denn das Spiel lief bis dahin auch so und man will ja auch keine Kunden vergraulen.



Blizzard war noch nie überkreativ, da gebe ich dir Recht. Doch kaum ein andere Spielentwickler weiß den "Mittelweg" so gut einzuschätzen wie Blizzard wenn es um Spielspaß / Itemhatz / Sammlerinstinkt / Schwierigkeitsgrad / OptikvsSystemanforderungen etc. geht.



> Das Poolmodell ist btw nicht in WoW entstanden, Server Clustering usw gab es auch schon vorher. Auch ist das erstmal nur eine positive Entwicklung für WoW. Ich sehe das in WAR z.B. immer noch kritisch, dass man sich jetzt für den Weg von X-server Szenarios einsetzt. Die Pop-up Time von Szenarios im T4 ist zumindest auf Drakenwald sehr schnell (<2min) und wird dadurch kaum beschleunigt (Vorteil in dem Fall nur für unter T4 Spieler, denen sei es auch vergönnt). Gut ist hingegen das neue Matchmaking System, wobei bitte die genaue Bewertung dem Spieler auch immer unbekannt bleiben sollte, damit gezieltes pushen wie in WoW nicht eintritt. Es soll ja nur für Balance und nicht für größere E-Peen sorgen  Mir gefällt nur nicht, dass man gute Spieler aus dem RvR/Scs nicht mehr oder viel weniger treffen wird. Wo man jetzt noch Stolz sein kann, gegen eine SG gewonnen zu haben, die sonst auf dem Server gefürchtet ist, so trifft man via xrealm immer häufig no-name Gruppen (die zwar auch gut sind, aber keinerlei Relevanz fürs RvR haben, da ich sie dort nie treffe). Das weicht den ganzen RvR Gedanken wieder auf. Wobei Mythic sich ja eh leider viel zu stark an Blizzard orientiert (man schaue sich nur die neuen leuchtenden Waffen und übergroßen Schultern an...). Ich hoffe sie bleiben ihrem Spiel treu.



Soweit mir bekannt ist das System (Pools zusammenlegen) aus WoW. Zumindest kenne ich kein anderes MMO, das das vorher eingesetzt hat (Realmpools um Spieler zu "matchen"). Server Clustering ist btw etwas völlig anderes, fast alle MMOs funktionierten schon immer auf Server Clustern. Everquest Server liefen auch auf Clustern, das war kein einzelner Server für "einen angezeigten Spielserver".

Ich finde X-Server Szenarios und X-Server Inis sind die unausweichliche Zukunft für MMOs, da man sonst mit den anderen, die das anbieten einfach nicht konkurrieren kann. Genauso wie "Nicht instanzierte" Spiele einfach tot sind. Da gibt es keinen Markt (Darkfall, Mortal Online, Vanguard haben es versucht - man sieht wieviele Server es da jeweils gibt - 1? 2?).

Wer also immer mit der Meinung "es muss besser sein als WoW" an ein neus MMO rangeht, der wird immer enttäuscht sein, vor allem, da sich die meisten MMOs in den ersten 1-2 Jahren eh selbst definieren müssen, bevor sie rund laufen. Wer der Meinung ist, das alle anderen MMOs eh nur schlecht sind und gar nicht produziert hätten werden dürfen, der übersieht den Einfluss anderer MMOs auf den Markt (und damit auch auf WoW).



> PS: Was ich immer nicht verstehe, warum missgönnen eigentlich andere Leute den Spaß am Spiel? Z.B. Daddelprinz? Es ist ja schön, dass WoW dein Gott ist und WAR dir nicht gefällt. Dennoch können andere LEute doch Spaß dran haben (oder kein Spaß (mehr) an WoW haben). Ist das so blasphemisch für dich? Kannst du das nciht ertragen? Machst du auch Leute auf der Straße an, wenn sie nicht deine Handymarke benutzen?



/word


----------



## Trojaan (14. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Würde man heute ein Spiel releasen, wie Wow zu Anfang war, dann würde man damit ganz sicher niemanden mehr aus der Reserve locken.



Aus welcher Reserve sollte man mich denn heute locken können wenn es WOW gar nicht gäbe ?

mit HdRO ...traumhafte Grafik ( heute immer noch)... mit 1a Storylizenz und toller Umsetzung für Fantasie Fans... solo aber nicht bis zum Endcontent spielbar. 

mit WAR..... konkurenzloses MMORPG mit ORvR/PvE mit innovativer Kollisionabfrage und mittlelprächtiger Grafik (da wäre mehr drin gewesen ) ... trotz jahrelanger Onlineerfahrung mit DAoC schlecht entwickelt und teilweise miesem Balancing. 

mit AoC.......Story und Grafik i.o....aber leider mit USK 18 ( das schliesst ja schon einen Großteil von potentieller Kundschaft aus ).... Lvl 1 -20 nur in Englisch und auch sonst nicht gut supportet.

mit Aion...... Fastfoot aus Asien und für die westliche Spielcommunity null angepasst... recht hübsch mit interessanten Ideen aber sonst wohl eher nur für Goldseller und Farmbots zu empfehlen...und einem Betreiber dessen Support alles bisher erlebte in den Schatten stellt. 

mit ROM...... erstes MMORPG welches voll auf Mircopayment setzt...wer es mag. Grafisch nicht der Hit....Story flach aber mit einer super individuellen Charaktererstellung und komplett kostenlos zu spielen.

mit EVE.......altes aber einziges MMROPG für Science Fiction Fans....leider komplett in Englisch und mit einer 10 Leitzordner dicken Spilebeschreibung...guten Flug! 

Hab ich noch was vergessen? Kann ja sein.

Aber so wie ich das sehe gibt es da nicht mehr viel wenn WOW fehlt. Egal wie mächtig Blizzard auf dem Spielemarkt auch sein mag. Eines weiß ich ganz bestimmt. Kein Entwickler wird davon abgehalten ein neues MMORPG zu entwickeln. 
Es wird auch keinem Entwickler verboten ein Game zu releasen welches einiger Massen von Anfang an funktioniert.

Seit Jahren kann man sich doch die Tipps und Tricks aus dem www zusammengoogeln wenn man wissen möchte was ein gutes Onliespiel zum Release benötigt und welche Dinge den Onlinegamer die Tränen in die Augen schiessen läßt.

Alle o.g. Games sind von ihrer Story her bis heute konkurenzlos. Was haben sie selbst aus diesem Material gemacht. Warum sind sie kein Erfolg geworden? 
Liegt es wirklich daran das sie zum falschen Zeitpunkt auf den Markt gebracht wurden und sie nur deshalb bei der Kundschaft durchgefallen sind. 

Ich mag es nicht glauben das Blizzard hier ganz allein das Glück auf Dauer gepachtet haben soll. Viellleicht sollte jeder zukünftige Entwickler von einem MMORPG sich mal bei den Konkurenten einloggen und eine Runde mitzocken....Stift und Papier parat. Jede Wette....sie haben es in der Vergangenheit nicht getan, und wenn doch, sind sie niemals über LvL 10 hinausgekommen.


----------



## Andryxa (14. November 2010)

> Alle o.g. Games sind von ihrer Story her bis heute konkurenzlos. Was haben sie selbst aus diesem Material gemacht. Warum sind sie kein Erfolg geworden?
> Liegt es wirklich daran das sie zum falschen Zeitpunkt auf den Markt gebracht wurden und sie nur deshalb bei der Kundschaft durchgefallen sind.




Im Prinzip gibt es nur 2 Typen von MMORPG's, Classische ala EQ. WoW usw und Sandbox wie das alte UO, EvE oder Darkfall. Ich sage mal so, für EvE läuft es mehr als gut. Is aber auch sehr Spielziel, nicht jedermans sache. Was Darkfall angeht, idee dahiner is sehr gut - umsetzung schlecht. Worauf ich hinaus will - fals jemand Klassisches MMO sucht landet er bei WoW und da ist er recht gut bedient und braucht nichts anderes. Manch einer hat dabei noch etwas speziellere wünsche - da landet er bei den alternativen wie Aion, HdRO usw. Welche im prinzip das gleiche bieten nur hat mit einer anderer Geschichte usw. 

Blizzard hat schon richtig gemacht, fast alle, wenn nicht alle guten Features sind aus den anderen Spielen abgeschaut worden. Nur leider bringt Blizzard wenig eigene Ideen rein. bzw fährt immer nur auf einer Schiene ohne das Endcontent vielfältiger zu gestalten. Und ich meine dabei nicht die Art wie man an das Equipment dran kommt. Die sache ist nur den 99% aller WoW Spieler passt das sonst wäre das Spiel nicht so erfolgreich. Aber wer weiß villeicht werden alle guten Features bei Blizzard für ein "WoW2" aufgehoben, denn dumm sind die nicht, und wenn die jetzt schon all das raushauen würden hätten sie nix mehr für später.

Aber was für Blizzard gut ist ist für die anderen ein Fluch - denn anstatt eigene Ideen einzubringen wird zu viel bei der Konkurrenz geklaut. Sehe WAR, für ich ist das zu viel WoW als das was ich mir als DaoC'ler vorgestellt habe - zu Itemslastig, bei DaoC hab es Caps auf Stats so das von der Ausrüstung her die Highlvl chars im prinzip gleich waren, nur man hatte durch seinen RR vorteil aber wen ich in WAR sehe das man bestimmte Sets erst ab RR 75 nutzbar sind da vergeht mir die Lust ehrlich gesagt, aber wer es mag ... Und wie das Spiel umgesetzt worden ist - da wäre mich echt DaoC2 lieber gewesen, mit den ganzen ideen die in WAR eingeflossen sind wie öffentliche Quests, Aktionspunkte statt Mana usw aber imer noch Frontiers und Laby aus DaoC in einer aktueller Engine.


----------



## TomperX (15. November 2010)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum man immer ein anderes Spiel schlecht machen muss.
WOW oder WAR ect. pp.

Ich mag beide Spiele. Ich habe WOW seit Release gespielt und habe vor einem 
Jahr aufgehört. Mir ist es einfach zu zeitlastig geworden. Im Endcontent
wird man ständig nur noch auf seine Items relativiert, selbst von Leuten mit
denen man Jahre lang zusammen gespielt hatte.

Ist ja auch in Ordnung, aber das suggeriert einen halt, dass wenn man nicht ständig
am Ball bleibt, irgendwann nicht mehr mit raiden kann. Auch die Raids an sich wurden
mir dann einfach irgendwann zu zeitlastig. Wer in einer Beziehnung steckt bzw. mit
einer Frau zusammen lebt, die MMO's generell nichts abgewinnen kann, kennt das 
Problem sicher 

Vor 4 Wochen fing ich dann mit Warhammer an und muss schon sagen, dass es mir nach
einigen Startschwierigkeiten ("häh was ist KT T2 oO") schon eine Menge Spass macht.
Vor allem das RVR bzw. oRVR. Ich finde es einfach Hammer und vor allem kann man
einem KT beitreten (wird evtl. vom lvl angeglichen) und ab gehts mit der Burgenbelagerung
ect. Ich finde das Klasse und es interessiert sich da auch keiner beim RVR für mein Equip ^^.

So kann ich bei Bedarf ein wenig zocken und wenn ich mal nicht so viel Zeit habe ist es auch
nicht so schlimm. Auch die Community dort kommt mir etwas Erwachsener vor und zumind. bei
mir in der Gilde ist eigentlich jeder am arbeiten und man bekommt keinen dummen Spruch 
wenn man mal ein zwei Tage nicht on ist.

Generell ist es halt Geschmackssache und vor allem auch abhängig von der eigenen Verfügbarkeit
und wie viel Zeit man investieren will. Je nachdem sucht man sich halt eines der Spiele aus.
Egal ob WoW, War , HDRO oder sonst was. 

Was viele auch gerne vergessen ist, das es sich um ein Spiel handelt und es eigentlich Spass machen
soll. Stress hab ich genug auf der Arbeit, den brauch ich zuhause nicht auch noch. 
Und das war bei mir zumindest bei WOW am Ende so. Einfach ständig Stress hinterher zu kommen
aktuelles Equip haben ect pp. Erst danach kam der Fun. ^^


----------



## Churchak (15. November 2010)

Andryxa schrieb:


> Sehe WAR, für ich ist das zu viel WoW als das was ich mir als DaoC'ler vorgestellt habe - zu Itemslastig, bei DaoC hab es Caps auf Stats so das von der Ausrüstung her die Highlvl chars im prinzip gleich waren, nur man hatte durch seinen RR vorteil aber wen ich in WAR sehe das man bestimmte Sets erst ab RR 75 nutzbar sind da vergeht mir die Lust ehrlich gesagt, aber wer es mag ... Und wie das Spiel umgesetzt worden ist - da wäre mich echt DaoC2 lieber gewesen, mit den ganzen ideen die in WAR eingeflossen sind wie öffentliche Quests, Aktionspunkte statt Mana usw aber imer noch Frontiers und Laby aus DaoC in einer aktueller Engine.



Das Problem heutzutage ist aber halt wohl auch,das du den Grossteil der derzeitigen MMO Benutzer im Spiel nur dazu bewegen kannst was zu machen wenn am ende ne Belohnung in Form eines BlingBling Gegenstandes steht.
Was zu machen nur um des spielens willen scheint nicht mehr genug Anreiz zu sein.Das dem so ist hat man ja auch in WAR sehn können.Da wurde oRvR vom Grossteil der Spieler ignoriert bis da Belohnungen in Form von Rufgegenständen und fetteren RPs eingeführt wurden und siehe da auf einmal war was im oRvR los.
Ich bezweifle im übrigen auch das nen DaoC 2 viel erfolgreicher gewesen wär als WAR.Es wär für das Gro der heutigen MMO-Spieler einfach zu komplex als das sie sich damit beschäftigen wöllten. Sich etwa hinsetzen und für seinen Char nen Temp basteln,wo man auf mehr achten muss auser einfach das beste was es gibt sich über zu stülpen,würden sich doch die meisten nicht antun wolln bzw würd sie wohl überfordern(zumindest hab ich dieses Gefühl wenn ich an diverse Beratungschannel denke bzw das Geheul darin).
Ganz davon abgesehn das das Ego der meisten inzwichen eh auf "ich muss immer gewinnen !" getrimmt ist und das kommt im RvR eben für die meisten seltener vor als im PvE bzw im künstlichen PvP ala Arena wo Leute vor "zuviel auf Maul bekommen" geschützt werden.


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das Problem heutzutage ist aber halt wohl auch,das du den Grossteil der derzeitigen MMO Benutzer im Spiel nur dazu bewegen kannst was zu machen wenn am ende ne Belohnung in Form eines BlingBling Gegenstandes steht.
> Was zu machen nur um des spielens willen scheint nicht mehr genug Anreiz zu sein.Das dem so ist hat man ja auch in WAR sehn können.Da wurde oRvR vom Grossteil der Spieler ignoriert bis da Belohnungen in Form von Rufgegenständen und fetteren RPs eingeführt wurden und siehe da auf einmal war was im oRvR los.



Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass das immer schon so war. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass früher die Belohnungen durch die Bank in allen MMOs einfach a) viel geringer und b) viel schwieriger und langwieriger zu erreichen waren. WoW hat die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet und da es keinen Grund gibt sich in einem Spiel unnötig abzuplagen finden die meisten eben diesen Zugang besser. Dabei ist es am Ende auch nur eine Frage von sehr vielen kleineren Schritten und eben, dass WoW begonnen hat in einer Frequenz Content nachzuschieben wie sonst kein MMO (i.e. die Itemspirale nach oben zu drehen). Die Unterschiede gabs aber früher trotzdem auch bzgl. equip/level/rr und rein von der Balance her waren ältere MMOs höchstwahrscheinlich sogar viel unfairer als moderne (daher auch in DAoC hatte z.b. schon ein Char ohne Buffs gegen einen mit Buffs überhaupt keine Chance).



> Ich bezweifle im übrigen auch das nen DaoC 2 viel erfolgreicher gewesen wär als WAR.Es wär für das Gro der heutigen MMO-Spieler einfach zu komplex als das sie sich damit beschäftigen wöllten. Sich etwa hinsetzen und für seinen Char nen Temp basteln,wo man auf mehr achten muss auser einfach das beste was es gibt sich über zu stülpen,würden sich doch die meisten nicht antun wolln bzw würd sie wohl überfordern(zumindest hab ich dieses Gefühl wenn ich an diverse Beratungschannel denke bzw das Geheul darin).
> Ganz davon abgesehn das das Ego der meisten inzwichen eh auf "ich muss immer gewinnen !" getrimmt ist und das kommt im RvR eben für die meisten seltener vor als im PvE bzw im künstlichen PvP ala Arena wo Leute vor "zuviel auf Maul bekommen" geschützt werden.




Ich glaube DAoC oder WAR ist im Prinzip egal. Das ORVR Prinzip, wenn das Spiel "ausschließlich" darauf ausgelegt wird hat eine gewisse natürliche Grenze an Interessenten. Das mag einfach nicht jeder, viel mehr Spieler wollen in Ruhe irgendwas "farmen" (inis, pve, quests, raids, pets, mats, berufe, etc.). Erfolgreicher wäre WAR gewesen, wenn es zum Start "fertig" gewesen wäre (bugfrei, polished, durchdachte Spielprinzipien, etc.). Genauso erfolgreich wäre ein DAoC 2 gewesen. Um noch viel mehr Spieler anzuziehen, hätten beide Spiele (hypothetisch) bei einem Release mit einem konkurrenzfähigen und umfangreichen PVE/Crafting/etc. Content aufwarten müssen. 

So wie es gelaufen ist, war WAR am Ende nur interessant für:

a) Fans der Lore (die es nicht zu genau mit der Lore nehmen, sehr viele hardcore Lore Fans und Tabletop Fans haben das Spiel auch frühzeitig mit langen Forenerklärungen verlassen)
b) RVR Fans

Weniger interessant war das Spiel für:

a) PVP Fans (die auf "kompetitives PVP" Wert legen wie eben Duelle oder Arena)
b) PVE Fans (da gibt es - neben WoW - einfach viel zu viele bessere Alternativen)

Meiner Meinung nach hätte WAR im PVE ca. so "knapp" hinter WoW sein müssen, wie WoW im PVP "knapp" hinter WAR ist. Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht der Fall, denn PVP gibts auch in WoW zur Genüge, nur wer unbedingt RVR haben will muss zwingend WAR spielen.


----------



## Andryxa (15. November 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das Problem heutzutage ist aber halt wohl auch,das du den Grossteil der derzeitigen MMO Benutzer im Spiel nur dazu bewegen kannst was zu machen wenn am ende ne Belohnung in Form eines BlingBling Gegenstandes steht.
> Was zu machen nur um des spielens willen scheint nicht mehr genug Anreiz zu sein.Das dem so ist hat man ja auch in WAR sehn können.Da wurde oRvR vom Grossteil der Spieler ignoriert bis da Belohnungen in Form von Rufgegenständen und fetteren RPs eingeführt wurden und siehe da auf einmal war was im oRvR los.
> Ich bezweifle im übrigen auch das nen DaoC 2 viel erfolgreicher gewesen wär als WAR.Es wär für das Gro der heutigen MMO-Spieler einfach zu komplex als das sie sich damit beschäftigen wöllten. Sich etwa hinsetzen und für seinen Char nen Temp basteln,wo man auf mehr achten muss auser einfach das beste was es gibt sich über zu stülpen,würden sich doch die meisten nicht antun wolln bzw würd sie wohl überfordern(zumindest hab ich dieses Gefühl wenn ich an diverse Beratungschannel denke bzw das Geheul darin).
> Ganz davon abgesehn das das Ego der meisten inzwichen eh auf "ich muss immer gewinnen !" getrimmt ist und das kommt im RvR eben für die meisten seltener vor als im PvE bzw im künstlichen PvP ala Arena wo Leute vor "zuviel auf Maul bekommen" geschützt werden.


Tja, wenn die Spieleschmieden es drauf anlegen ihre Kunden bei WoW wegzulocken klar das es scheitert. Aber ohne jemanden zu beleidigen - die 0815 WoW Spieler brauchen nix anderes. Ich meine für mich grenzt es schon am Schwachsinn weil ich sammle mir besseres Equip nur um dann mir noch besseres Equip zu veschaffen. Aber es scheinst der Masse zu gefallen. Ich spiele alle 2 Jahre für 1 bis max 2 Monate WoW aber mehr halte ich nicht aus weil der "Endcontent" nix für mich is. Man hat zwar ne Tolle Story, gute Charakterentwicklung und andere Sachen, aber Eqipfarming sollte für mich nicht endcontent sein sondern nur mittel zum Zweck. Mir macht es Spass mit meinem Healschamanen PvP zu spielen aber es fehlt da die Motivation es auf längere Zeit - die BG's sind zwar Spaßig aber jedes mal das gleiche. Dabei spiele ich EvE schon seid 2006, mal zwischendurch paar Monate Pause aber es läuft. 
Was das Motivieren durch "BlingBling" angeht..ja leider Stimmt es. Ich habe ja auch Prinzipiell nichts dagegen solange das nicht einen krassen unterschied gibt was auch ein "Normalsterblicher" hat, was ja normalerweise nicht der fall ist. Entweder wie DaoC wo es caps gibt, oder EVE wo man zwar mit "HighEnd" ausrüstung etwas OP is aber auch alles verlieren kann, also gibt es wenige die so rumfliegen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. November 2010)

Genau das ist der Fehler. Das Problem und die große Schwierigkeit ist eben etwas zu erschaffen, was sich selbst verwaltet. Also ein System, wo dass System Ziel ist und nicht Items.
Sie haben mit Ländern der Toten die Item Spiral stark in gang gesetzt, musst daher Items im SC einführen und nun mit 1.4 noch mehr ab 81+ und vielleicht sogar darunter neue.
Aber so etwas entsteht aus etlichen Faktoren.

Daher Mythic hat einen riesen Fehler gemacht. Sie haben gedacht das PVP/RVR alleine zieht und als man sah das es nichts wird, hat man halt mehr Items eingeführt. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenige Leute haben damals burgen gedefft, wo es noch nichts für gab. Dann führt man es ein schon kommen Leute. SC ging nach Länder der Toten immer weniger, die RVR zonen wurden nur noch per PVE und RVR zusammen gelockt, aber nur wenn man Leader hatten die wussten wie es geht. Das SC fast nie besucht waren. Bam items und wieder gehen Leute SC. Jetzt führt man Belohnung ein für Unterzahl, also kämpfen auch Leute mit wenigern usw.

Aber das ist nicht das Problem von den Spielern. Die Spieler werden von dem Konzept angezogen und bleiben weil es ihn Spaß macht. Sie Ziel haben etc. Es ist doch nicht so, dass man sagt Fußball ist für den Mainstream und nur Idioten schauen sich das an. während Billard oder Schach für richtig gute Leute ist, die Wert auf Wettkampf legen oder halt Eishockey, wo Körperkontakt immer ist und die Spieler richtig sich verausgaben müssen.
Nein Jeder Sport hat seinen reiz, seinen schwer Punkt usw. Natürlich gibt es im Sport Richtungen die durch Medien und Werbung enorm stark gemacht werden. WOW ist eben stark. Weil es eben viel bietet und PVP eben nebenbei, was seine große Stärke für viele Gelegenheits Spieler ist. Sie haben ihre quest, ihre Inis und wenn ihn langweilig ist, ab paar BGs oder mal nach Hauptstadt raids suchen. Während Leute die wirklich was anderes wollen, die Randprodukte nehmen und genau hier liegt eine ganz einfache Wahrheit drin.
WOW ist einfach unschlagbar, auf dauer verlieren sie immer wieder Leute klar. Aber 12 Mio oder 10 Mio ACC sind ne Zahl, die erstmal weg muss. Das heißt dies schafft man nur, wenn man Konzpet bringt, die völlig anders sind.

Das Problem WAR hat keinen weiten Sprung gewagt. Ihre Inovationen sind nicht durch gezogen, zu schwach umgesetzt oder nicht wirklich durch dacht. 

Bei WAR hat viel zu ihrer Lage geführt.
Die ÜBerzeugung von Mythic ein Epicbattle Konzept zu bringen, wo man Millionen Leute begeistert. Denn mit weniger als 200k ACC haben die denk ich net gerechnet. Die haben überzeugt von ihrem Produkt gesprochen, so als würde es Millionen Kunden begeistern können.
Die Patch Politik von Anfang an, war sie falsch und erst mit den letzten Patchs waagt man sich an wirkliche Probleme und deckt sie nicht zu mit neuen Items oder mehr Belohnung. Sondenr arbeitet an den Problem.
Die Konzepte, die von Anfang an, recht schwach waren und kein Dauer Produkt werden konnte. PVP ohne Verluste? Wie soll das funktionieren. Klar man will Gelegenheitsspieler auch im Spiel begrüßen, nur schafft man das ander. Man muss eben von Anfang an enorm viel überlegen und Planen und nicht einfach ein Lake einwerfen und sagen hier finden die Balltes statt und glauben mit einer Burg wird alles anders.


Aber das Ego ist bei WAR auch gefördert. Dieses ich bin. SC Gruppen Konzpet. 6er Gruppe bekommt Kills, 24 WB bekommt RP und die anderen dien et in der WB Sind stehen danneben. Hier muss mal was geändert werden. Damit die Leute dafür belohnt werden, was sie machen und zwar kämpfen. Nicht dieses Lock etc. all das darf nicht belohnt werden in keinster form. Es gibt Bonu RP etc. Aber viel Lohn gibt es auch auf den Weg dahin. Denn der Sieg, ist der Sieg! Das heißt der Sieg muss für sich stehen und nicht nochmal RP bringen, dass ist nicht ein Sieg. Ein Sieg ist die Zone Kontrollieren fertig. Das muss der Sieg sein. Der Weg dahin wird aber belohnt, so dass auch die Seite die aufS Maul bekommt, Lust hat und weiter kämpft und sich nicht "Boar eh nö bekommt ich nichts, ich Twinke" Abwandelt. Das ist halt bei WAR aber leider so. Kaum ist eine Seite mal wirklich stark unterwegs, brauch es bei der Gegenseite schon einiges an Aufwand, die Leute bei Laune zu halten.


----------



## Gernulf (15. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich sag es nur noch einmal: an dem Blogpost ist mehr dran als sich so mancher WAR-Spieler wünscht



Als ehemaliger langjähriger DAoC-, und auch WAR-Spieler macht es mich schon traurig das Warhammer schon vor der Veröffentlichung an die Wand gefahren wurde und eine Teilschuld auch bei EA liegt/lag! 

Ich habe viele Hoffnungen für SW:TOR und hoffe es natürlich, das es ein Erfolg wird mit Langzeitmotivation! Versprechungen habe ich schon in AoC und Warhammer zu genüge gelesen und gehört, was am Ende bis heute nicht in den Spielen drin ist! Bis dato klingt es ja auch wieder schön, was alles im Spiel sein soll.... mal schauen! Ich kann nur hoffen das BioWare nicht wirklich bis dato das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Vertonung gelegt haben und der Rest 08/15 ist! Aber wie wir alle wissen liegt in jeder Behauptung ein Körnchen Wahrheit!

Und mich würde es echt nicht wundern, wenn EA Louse und dieser Jeff Preston sogar ein und die selbe Person ist! Auf alle Fälle wird er zum inneren entwicklerring gehören, wenn auch nicht ganz oben in der Führungsspitze! Also ich glaube der Aussage mehr oder weniger - leider, weil das mindert meine Hoffnung&Glaube zu SW:TOR!


----------



## Lari (15. November 2010)

Bei der Crafting-News zu SWToR musste ich unweigerlich an Warhammer denken, es ist zwar nicht der gleiche Wortlaut, aber es ist ähnlich.
Warhammer damals (in etwa):
"Die Helden sollen sich nicht mit belanglosen Dingen wie Crafting abgeben. Es ist kein Dancehammer oder Crafthammer, sondern WARhammer!"
SWToR heute:
"Die Helden sollen sich nicht mit etwas belanglosem wie Crafting abgeben." Jetzt fehlt nur noch "Das ist kein Star Dance oder Star Craft, sonder Star Wars!"


----------



## Gernulf (15. November 2010)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> 2 Jahre vorbei und WAR lebt noch immer, irgendwas muss da ja falsch laufen ... oder macht das Spiel doch sehr viel Spaß?
> 
> Lg,
> Lilro



Leben darf man nicht mit Überleben verwechseln! Traurig ist es aber allemal, was aus Warhammer geworden ist!


----------



## mettman1 (15. November 2010)

Trojaan schrieb:


> Alle o.g. Games sind von ihrer Story her bis heute konkurenzlos. Was haben sie selbst aus diesem Material gemacht. Warum sind sie kein Erfolg geworden?
> Liegt es wirklich daran das sie zum falschen Zeitpunkt auf den Markt gebracht wurden und sie nur deshalb bei der Kundschaft durchgefallen sind.



definiere erfolg...

ich denke ab 100.000 spielern kann man ein mmorpg doch wohl als erfolg bezeichnen? 
muss ja nicht alles von 12 mio. spielern besetzt sein?


----------



## OldboyX (15. November 2010)

mettman1 schrieb:


> definiere erfolg...
> 
> ich denke ab 100.000 spielern kann man ein mmorpg doch wohl als erfolg bezeichnen?
> muss ja nicht alles von 12 mio. spielern besetzt sein?



Achtung, das ist kein Flame sondern nur eine Diskussion des "Erfolges"!

Meiner Meinung nach ist Warhammer Online kein Erfolg.

a) aus konzeptueller Sicht hat WAR eigentlich diejenigen Dinge auf die zumindest ich mich am meisten gefreut habe (und die auch für das Genre "revolutionär" gewesen wären) nicht umsetzen können (mit level wachsende Chars um nur ein einziges Beispiel zu nennen, Pente hat das mal sehr ausführlich beschrieben)

Am Ende ist es zu viel WoW-Kopie (im PVE und beim Talentdesign und das RVR ist auch nicht besser als in DAoC (vor allem weil DAoC 3 Fraktionen hatte - ein Vorteil den WAR wohl nie mehr wettmachen wird können) geworden.

b) aus finanzieller Sicht / Spielerzahlen blieb WAR weit hinter den Erwartungen zurück (nicht nur denen von den Presse und den "Fans" sondern auch hinter den selbst gesteckten)

Natürlich läuft das Spiel mittlerweile rentabel (aber dafür wurde auch entsprechend gekürzt, rationalisiert, Mitarbeiter entlassen etc.), aber aufgrund der Geschichte und der Entwicklung würde ich es nicht als Erfolg bezeichnen.


----------



## Andryxa (15. November 2010)

Irgendwie ist es doch so das alle MMORPG's mit einer großen Lizenz bisher gescheitert sind. bzw weit hinter den Erwartungen liegen. Zum Teil liegt es daran das es viele Richtlinien gibt an welche sich die Entwickler halten müssen = keine Freiheit bei der Gestaltung. Deswegen denke ich hätte Mythic ein DaoC2 angegangen wäre es mehr erfolgreicher gewesen als WAR. 



> definiere erfolg...
> 
> ich denke ab 100.000 spielern kann man ein mmorpg doch wohl als erfolg bezeichnen?
> muss ja nicht alles von 12 mio. spielern besetzt sein?



Kommt drauf an. wenn man 50 mio. Entwicklungkosten hat und am ende 100.000 Abos ist es schon ein Misserfolg. Dabei von den knapp 1 mio. (?) verkauften Spielexemplaren innerhalb von kürzester Zeit 300.000 übrig bleiben und danach immer weiter Sinken ist es ein klarer Zeichen. Zusätzlich ist noch eigener Ruf ruiniert. Das ist definitiv kein Erfolg.

DaoC dagegen welches auch nach 8 Jahren noch läuft ist aber ein Erfolg. Als ein Produkt was man erschaffen hat. 

Weniger ist manchmal Mehr - was aber in der heutigen Gesellschaft nicht geschätzt wird.


----------



## Lilrolille (16. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Bei der Crafting-News zu SWToR musste ich unweigerlich an Warhammer denken, es ist zwar nicht der gleiche Wortlaut, aber es ist ähnlich.
> Warhammer damals (in etwa):
> "Die Helden sollen sich nicht mit belanglosen Dingen wie Crafting abgeben. Es ist kein Dancehammer oder Crafthammer, sondern WARhammer!"
> SWToR heute:
> "Die Helden sollen sich nicht mit etwas belanglosem wie Crafting abgeben." Jetzt fehlt nur noch "Das ist kein Star Dance oder Star Craft, sonder Star Wars!"



Awesome hast vergessen


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. November 2010)

Nein 100k Spieler sind kein Erfolg, wenn man mit Kosten und allem gerechnet hat das bei 500k Spielern anfällt oder 1 Million.

Erfolg bei einem MMO hängt enorm stark davon ab, wie viel Geld jemand rein investiert und wie viel er brauch, um es in einer Zeit abzuzahlen. Genau alles und jenes ist dann Wirtschaftslehre etc. Davon hab ich auch net so große Ahnung. Nur ist Erfolg nicht an einer Zahl fest zu machen.
Sondern an dem was man investiert und was man raus bekommt. Da muss es bei WAR ziemlich schief gegangen sein. 

Das WAR an der Lizenz gescheitert ist, zweifel ich enorm stark daran. Ist Dawn of WAR daran gescheitert? Das sie nur die 40k Lizenz?
Warhammer Fanatsy hat leider wenig erfolgreiche Titel, da muss man schon bissel in der Zeit zurück reisen 
Ich meine sieht man sich an, was die in WAR alles gemacht haben und wie sie es umgesetzt haben. Meine GW gibt da Freiheiten =). Die riechen Geld und schreiben Verträge. Dabei ist den am Ende egal, wozu die Lizenz gebraucht wird. Verstößt wer gegen richtlinen, hat er eh zu zahlen. Solange er im Rahmen bleibt ist es sein Ruf. Als Tabletop schadet es net. Der Ruf von WAR, zerstört nicht die Verkaufszahlen von Plastik Minis, im Gegenteil Leute die WAR interesssant finden, schauen sich vielleicht das Plastik mal an. Aber jemand der Fan vom Plastik ist und es sich kauft, kauft es sich eben und denkt nicth an WAR. Wer aber Plastik genug hat und WAR zockt, der kauft sich auch davor kein plastik mehr oder nur wenn seine Armee kommt 

Also GW ist es doch schnurrze ob EA/Mythic etc. sich ihren Ruf mit Warhammer versauen oder nicht. Ist doch net ihre Schuld in keinster Weise. Die haben sich an die Lizenzen zu halten und das war es. Daran halten sich viele Produkte. Die Mechanik vom RVR, die Mechanik von den Klassen/Skills, Kampfsystem, AP Pool, Mastery, Renown, Belagerung, Hauptstadt RAid, NSC KI, NSC Mechanik etc. hat was mit Warhammer zu tun? 
Das aussehen, die Welt, die Story und der Grund zum Krieg das ist was anderes. Aber der Rest? Bitte was hat Eidfreund und Grudge mit Warhammer gemein. Die Mechanik kann man doch sonst wie nennen. Kann doch auch ein Imperialer Bihandkämpfer sein. Der als Leibwache für seinen Herren dient. Also die Mechanik, dass PVP etc. hat nie was mit Warhammer gemein. 
Aber das was mit Warhammer verglichen wurde, sind die Modelles. Die teilweise ja gut abschneiden. Aber Stroy zum Beispiel, war auch net so beliebt. Auch das Elfentier im ganzen wurde von der Community schon in der Beta nicht gemocht. Also glaube ich schon, dass sie ihre Freiheiten hatten. Wer hat den Entschieden das der Kampf Dunkelelfen vs Hochelfen auf Ultuhan ist? GW oder Mythic? Wer hat den Entschieden das es nur Altdorf als Hauptstadt und Praag als RVR Zone gibt? Alles andere aber nur erwähnt wird, in irgend einem Questtext oder im PQ Text? Hat GW gesagt macht es so oder war es Mythic?

Daher seh ich net den Lizenzgeber als wirklichen Unterdrücker der Entscheidung von Mythic an. Denn GW hat ihn Freiheiten gegeben.


----------



## Sarazin (18. November 2010)

Die Grammatik, die Grammatik...

*schreiend im Kreis rennend*


----------



## Folkthing (19. November 2010)

Sarazin schrieb:


> Die Grammatik, die Grammatik...
> 
> *schreiend im Kreis rennt*


----------



## Rorgak (19. November 2010)

Erfolg?

naja der wird doch wohl schon zu Projektbeginn festgelegt, denn man kalkuliert eine feste und konstant zahlende Spielerschaft. Liegt man Signifikant unter diesem Wert kann man sicherlich von einem Desaster reden. 100k 1M oder sonst nen Wert sind eigentlich nur Schaumblasen, das gesetzte und das erreichte Ziel entscheiden!



Und das viele Entscheidungen in War besonders im Anfangsstadium (Release war ja schon nen Fehler xD) gemacht wurden dürften wohl etliche Release Veteranen bejahen können.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da erfährt man nicht im Detail, welche Teams nun wirklich betroffen sind, aber grundsätzlich stärkt das erstmal die Glaubwürdigkeit von EALouse (für mich zumindest). Was man über die Beta von SWTOR hört ist auch relativ enttäuschend. Angeblich nett, aber keinerlei Innovation im Gegensatz zu Guildwars 2 oder TERA.
> 
> Aber SWTOR wird so oder so ausprobiert. Die Chance auf ein tolles MMO mit Laserschwert ist zu verlockend



Ein gutes mmo muss auch nicht unbedingt Innovation bieten. Hatte Wow damals Innovation? Die haben nur das, was es eh schon gab, besser verpackt. Innovation ist schön, aber auch eine große Gefahr.
Aoc wollte innovativen PvP bieten, mit Gildenstädten, die erbaut werden können und was weiß ich. Was war? Hat nicht geklappt. Warhammer wollte Innovation in Sachen PvP bieten. Was war? Hat nicht geklappt.
Aion wollte in Sachen PvP mal was neues bieten, mit Flug und so. Was war? Ging in die Hose.

Vielleicht ist gerade die Tatsache, das Bioware auf altbewährtes setzt eher Vor- als Nachteil. Ich hab lieber weniger Innovation und dafür ein gelungenes Spiel, als etwas, dass zwar in der Konzeptphase super aussah, aber am Ende nicht funktioniert.

Meine größte Anerkennung an Entwickler, die wirklich neues wagen, wie zum Beispiel in Guild Wars 2. Das hört sich alles sehr toll an und ich hoffe, dass es das am Ende auch wird. Aber es ist nun mal ein weitaus größeres Risiko, etwas zu entwickeln, dass sich anfangs super anhörte, sich am Ende aber doch nicht so gut spielt wie erwartet. Sei es nun, weil die Entwickler an ihre Grenzen stoßen, oder weil ihnen die Zeit fehlt, oder etwas einfach nicht so funktioniert, wie geplant.


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ein gutes mmo muss auch nicht unbedingt Innovation bieten. Hatte Wow damals Innovation? Die haben nur das, was es eh schon gab, besser verpackt. Innovation ist schön, aber auch eine große Gefahr.



Ganz deiner Meinung.



> Aoc wollte innovativen PvP bieten, mit Gildenstädten, die erbaut werden können und was weiß ich. Was war? Hat nicht geklappt.



Weiß man nicht, da viel schwerwiegendere Probleme bei AoC diese Sache überlagert haben. Zum Release war das alles ja nicht implementiert, nicht ordentlich funktionsfähig, das Spiel kämpfte mit horrenden Systemanforderungen, OOC Bug, usw. usw. Viele versprochene PVP Inhalte (Tavern-Brawls usw.) waren überhaupt nicht im Spiel enthalten. Hiervon zu schließen, dass AoC aufgrund der "versuchten Innovationen" gescheitert ist halte ich für komplett daneben oder zumindest hochgradig fragwürdig. Da gab es - wie gesagt - andere viel schwerwiegendere Gründe.



> Warhammer wollte Innovation in Sachen PvP bieten. Was war? Hat nicht geklappt.



Welche Innovation? Warhammer bot rein gar nichts zum Release, das DAoC nicht auch schon geboten hätte. Im Gegenteil, sogar weniger... Doch die primären Gründe warum es "nicht geklappt" hat, waren auch bei WAR mMn ganz andere.



> Aion wollte in Sachen PvP mal was neues bieten, mit Flug und so. Was war? Ging in die Hose.



Aion war äußerst erfolgreich, nur nicht unbedingt bei uns im Westen. Die Gründe dafür waren aber auch in diesem Fall mMn primär ganz andere. Aion war (und ist zum Teil noch) ein sehr hartes "Grindspiel" und ich weiß das aus über 30+ Steelrake Runs mit keinem einzigen Blauen (ganz zu schweigen von Goldenem) Drop für meinen Templar. Da vergehts den meisten Westlern ganz einfach....Zudem waren die Möglichkeiten für Casuals wenig bis gar nicht vorhanden und als ich damals 50 wurde konnte ich entscheiden zwischen a) Gank PVP b) DP Runs oder c) völlig verbuggtes und selten zugängliches PVPVE Battleground - Achja und natürlich Blutgrinden für Armorprocs die, wenn sie schiefgingen mal eben 100 Stunden Farmarbeit in Nichts auflösten.

Auch Aion hatte völlig andere Probleme mMn (als die Innovation des Flug-PVP), aber man merkt, dass der Zug dieser Art von Grindspiel auch für den Asia-Raum immer mehr abgefahren ist. Square hat mit FFIV nämlich gar nichts dazugelernt und wieder so ein Spiel gebracht und hat dafür (auch in Asien) die ziemlich Harte Keule bekommen von der Community.



> Vielleicht ist gerade die Tatsache, das Bioware auf altbewährtes setzt eher Vor- als Nachteil. Ich hab lieber weniger Innovation und dafür ein gelungenes Spiel, als etwas, dass zwar in der Konzeptphase super aussah, aber am Ende nicht funktioniert.



Hier bin ich wieder ganz deiner Meinung. Nur das was ich aus den Betavideos sehe von SWTOR ist alles andere als beeindruckend. Ein haufen Bioware-Stil Dialoge die am Ende von sehr vielen nur "weggedrückt" werden und sehr statisches Kampfgeschen (bis auf die wenigen "choreographierten" Laserschwert Kämpfe die man aus den Promotion-Videos kennt - aber schau dir doch Beta-Leaks an, das sieht ganz anders aus plötzlich mit dem Laserschwert).

Dennoch bin ich durchaus deiner Meinung, dass mit dem Franchise ein "solides" MMO auch ausreichen wird. Aber das zu bieten, was WoW bietet wird verdammt schwer.



> Meine größte Anerkennung an Entwickler, die wirklich neues wagen, wie zum Beispiel in Guild Wars 2. Das hört sich alles sehr toll an und ich hoffe, dass es das am Ende auch wird. Aber es ist nun mal ein weitaus größeres Risiko, etwas zu entwickeln, dass sich anfangs super anhörte, sich am Ende aber doch nicht so gut spielt wie erwartet. Sei es nun, weil die Entwickler an ihre Grenzen stoßen, oder weil ihnen die Zeit fehlt, oder etwas einfach nicht so funktioniert, wie geplant.



Der Unterschied ist, dass es von GW2 Beta-Videos gibt und das sieht gut aus, das läuft flüssig, usw. Von WAR oder AoC gab es immer nur große Worte und Promotion-Footage. Die Beta-Leaks waren bei beiden Beispielen von Anfang an sehr ernüchternd und die Stimmen von Beta-Spielern äußerst kritisch. Ausnahmslos wurde beiden Spielen in der Closed Beta attestiert, dass man "nicht für ein Release bereit sei" usw.


----------



## Boccanegra (21. November 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Der Unterschied ist, dass es von GW2 Beta-Videos gibt und das sieht gut aus, das läuft flüssig, usw.


Ehrlich gesagt ist GW2 ist auch das einzige MMO mit absehbarem Release-Datum (auch wenn es wohl noch etwa ein Jahr dauert dürfte bis es so weit ist), in das ich wirklich einige Hoffnung setze. Bei allen anderen MMOs mit Releasedatum 2011 bin ich eher skeptisch.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Also, in Aion hat für mich, natürlich neben der Tatsache, dass es für uns Europäer nicht genug Inhalt bot, auch das Flug-PvP-Konzept komplett versagt. Es begünstigt Fernkämpfer einfach auf eine nicht tragbare Art und Weise. So sehe ich das. Und In Aoc, wiederum neben den von dir angesprochenen Problemen, ging meiner Meinung nach auch das Konzept nicht auf. Du baust dir Gildenstädte, was wirklich sehr aufwendig ist und läufst Gefahr, diese wieder zu verlieren. Den meisten ein Dorn im Auge. Was machen? Gildenstädte nur temporär und in einem konkret abgesteckten Zeitfenster für Kämpfe zulassen. Wiederum schlecht durchdacht. Ich will in die Schlacht ziehen, wenn ich lustig bin und nicht, wenn mir ne persönliche Einladung zukommt. Auch wenn Aoc wirklich zu Anfang funktioniert hätte, so wäre das PvP-System in meinen Augen immer noch schlecht durchdacht gewesen. Auf dem Papier mag sich das wie gesagt gut angehört haben, aber am Ende ist es bei genauerer Betrachtungsweise einfach ein zum scheitern verurteiltes Konzept.

Und Warhammer hatte meiner Meinung nach schon Innovation. Mit Daoc kann man das nur ansatzweise vergleichen. Was für Warhammer angedacht war, mit eroberbaren Hauptstädten, Festungen und auch Zonen, ist in meinen Augen von der Dynamik her schon noch ein gutes Stück über Daoc. Das Grundprinzip ist das Gleiche. Aber es steckte schon sehr viel mehr drin, als einfach nur Türme und Burgen, so wie in Daoc zu erobern und war von der Komplexität eine ganz andere.



Boccanegra schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist GW2 ist auch das einzige MMO mit absehbarem Release-Datum (auch wenn es wohl noch etwa ein Jahr dauert dürfte bis es so weit ist), in das ich wirklich einige Hoffnung setze. Bei allen anderen MMOs mit Releasedatum 2011 bin ich eher skeptisch.



Für GW2 ist auch 2012 im Gespräch. Es wurde 2011 genannt, aber es gab auch schon Kommentare, die auf 2012 schließen lassen. Wo ich bei GW skeptisch bin, ist das Konzept mit den Sets bestehend aus Skills. Also die Tatsache, dass man nicht alle Skills auf einer Leiste hat, sondern immer nur ne Handvoll. Gefählt mir jetzt nicht so.
Der Rest sieht bisher geil aus.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Dennoch bin ich durchaus deiner Meinung, dass mit dem Franchise ein "solides" MMO auch ausreichen wird. Aber das zu bieten, was WoW bietet wird verdammt schwer.



Du kannst nicht das bieten, was Wow nach sovielen Jahren bietet. Es ist schlicht unmöglich. Da brauchst du jemanden, der dir ne Milliarde in die Hand drückt und sagt:
"Such dir das beste Team und mach mir ein Spiel. Du hast alle Zeit der Welt"! Das ist nicht realtistisches Wunschdenken. So läuft der Hase in der Projektwelt nicht.
Dennoch kannst du ein hochwertiges Spiel machen, dass aber halt nicht den Umfang eines Wow's hat. Du musst halt zu Release irgendwo Abstriche machen. Verbesserungspotenzial gibt es auch in Wow zuhauf. PvP in Wow ist einfach nur Standardkost und nichts besonderes. Crafting in Wow ist ebenso absolut verbeserungsfähig.
Grafik sowieso, aber das liegt an der Natur der Sache. Du kannst Housing einführen, mehr Abwechslung im Endcontent, was bei Wow früher oder später immer nur auf Raiden rausläuft. Da fand ich damals bei Daoc die Idee mit den Masterlevel ja noch innovativer, als immer nur von einer Instanz in die nächste zu rennen.

Man darf sich zu Anfang halt nich übernehmen. Lieber erstmal weniger Umfang, aber was implementiert ist, muss taugen. Besser, als soviel wie möglich, aber nichts funktioniert richtig.


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, in Aion hat für mich, natürlich neben der Tatsache, dass es für uns Europäer nicht genug Inhalt bot, auch das Flug-PvP-Konzept komplett versagt. Es begünstigt Fernkämpfer einfach auf eine nicht tragbare Art und Weise. So sehe ich das. Und In Aoc, wiederum neben den von dir angesprochenen Problemen, ging meiner Meinung nach auch das Konzept nicht auf. Du baust dir Gildenstädte, was wirklich sehr aufwendig ist und läufst Gefahr, diese wieder zu verlieren. Den meisten ein Dorn im Auge. Was machen? Gildenstädte nur temporär und in einem konkret abgesteckten Zeitfenster für Kämpfe zulassen. Wiederum schlecht durchdacht. Ich will in die Schlacht ziehen, wenn ich lustig bin und nicht, wenn mir ne persönliche Einladung zukommt. Auch wenn Aoc wirklich zu Anfang funktioniert hätte, so wäre das PvP-System in meinen Augen immer noch schlecht durchdacht gewesen. Auf dem Papier mag sich das wie gesagt gut angehört haben, aber am Ende ist es bei genauerer Betrachtungsweise einfach ein zum scheitern verurteiltes Konzept.



Da kann ich - wie gesagt - nur bedingt zustimmen. Funktionierende "PVP" Konzepte gibt es nach dieser Logik dann gar nicht außerhalb des von WoW praktizierten Ansatzes: Man macht mit und am Ende gibts dafür Items, egal wie gut man ist, egal was genau da passiert im PVP, man muss einfach nur lange genug "mitmachen". WoW "drückt" sich nämlich vor einem echten PVP Konzept genau aus diesem Grund - echtes PVP induziert für einen Server auch "soziale" Probleme, weil bestimmte Gruppen Kontrolle über die Spielwelt ausüben können. Das passt sehr vielen Spielern nicht, hat aber in älteren Spielen auf PVP Servern für eine Dynamik gesorgt, die ein WoW mit seinem rein instanzierten PVP niemals bieten kann. Gleichzeitig kann man aber nicht beides haben. Spannendes PVP ist automatisch auch bis zu einem gewissen Grad "hart" (i.e. in AoC verliert man eben irgendwann die teuer erbaute Stadt - so läuft das im Krieg). Nimmt man diese Härte sukzessive raus, bleibt das seichte WoW-PVP übrig.

Und dabei ist AoC und WAR etc. noch absolut Human. Wer Everquest mal auf Rallos Zek gespielt hat damals, der weiß, was es heißt wenn eine große Gilde einen Server "regiert". Wenn die (ich glaube das war damals <Hate>) nicht wollten, dass du spielst, oder levelst oder sonstwas, dann konntest du das auch nicht und Punkt. Da gabs kein wegrenne, kein flüchten in Instanzen usw. da wurde man verfolgt und getötet und die Leiche wurde gecamped und man musste versuchen ein Arrangement mit diesen Leuten zu finden.

Auf Vallon Zek (da habe ich damals gespielt) hat sich aufgrund der anderen Spieler ein völlig unterschiedliches Konzept durchgesetzt. Die Community hat eine Art "Ehrenkodex" entwickelt und wer im PVP starb durfte sein Zeug holen und im Gegenzug hat er diese Gegend für 1 Stunde "geräumt".

Beide System haben nichts mit GMs zu tun, sondern sind einzig und allein Produkt der Spieler.

Solch ein System kann aber in Aion oder AoC oder WAR genausogut parallel zu anderen Systemen existieren (tut es ja auch) und es gibt daneben einfach Zusatzziele.



> Und Warhammer hatte meiner Meinung nach schon Innovation. Mit Daoc kann man das nur ansatzweise vergleichen. Was für Warhammer angedacht war, mit eroberbaren Hauptstädten, Festungen und auch Zonen, ist in meinen Augen von der Dynamik her schon noch ein gutes Stück über Daoc. Das Grundprinzip ist das Gleiche. Aber es steckte schon sehr viel mehr drin, als einfach nur Türme und Burgen, so wie in Daoc zu erobern und war von der Komplexität eine ganz andere.



Naja, aber von der "Innovation" her bewegt sich das schon in einem sehr beschränkten Rahmen (vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass einige dynamische Elemente - sprich eine 3. Rasse - aus DAoC ersatzlos fehlen). Ich hab WAR damals auch sehr begeistert angefangen und die "größte" Innovation waren für mich die PVPVE Public Quests im Zwergen/Gründhäute Gebiet als ich da zu beginn am Leveln war. Leider gab es das dann später im Spiel nicht mehr und im Endgame sowieso nicht.



> Für GW2 ist auch 2012 im Gespräch. Es wurde 2011 genannt, aber es gab auch schon Kommentare, die auf 2012 schließen lassen. Wo ich bei GW skeptisch bin, ist das Konzept mit den Sets bestehend aus Skills. Also die Tatsache, dass man nicht alle Skills auf einer Leiste hat, sondern immer nur ne Handvoll. Gefählt mir jetzt nicht so.
> Der Rest sieht bisher geil aus.



Ist auch nicht neu. Everquest I hatte ein System für Zauber, bei dem man jeweils nur 8 Zauber gleichzeitig "memorisieren" konnte. Im Zauberbuch gab es aber eine ganze Menge mehr und um zu "memorisieren" musste man sich hinsetzen und das dauerte auch eine gewisse Zeit.

War eigentlich lustig. WAR-Taktiken sind auch "ähnlich" und "infight" kann man sich dann eben nicht so ad hoc umentscheiden.




> Du kannst nicht das bieten, was Wow nach sovielen Jahren bietet. Es ist schlicht unmöglich. Da brauchst du jemanden, der dir ne Milliarde in die Hand drückt und sagt:
> "Such dir das beste Team und mach mir ein Spiel. Du hast alle Zeit der Welt"! Das ist nicht realtistisches Wunschdenken. So läuft der Hase in der Projektwelt nicht.
> Dennoch kannst du ein hochwertiges Spiel machen, dass aber halt nicht den Umfang eines Wow's hat. Du musst halt zu Release irgendwo Abstriche machen. Verbesserungspotenzial gibt es auch in Wow zuhauf. PvP in Wow ist einfach nur Standardkost und nichts besonderes. Crafting in Wow ist ebenso absolut verbeserungsfähig.
> Grafik sowieso, aber das liegt an der Natur der Sache. Du kannst Housing einführen, mehr Abwechslung im Endcontent, was bei Wow früher oder später immer nur auf Raiden rausläuft. Da fand ich damals bei Daoc die Idee mit den Masterlevel ja noch innovativer, als immer nur von einer Instanz in die nächste zu rennen.



Ja, aber nach allem was man hört, passiert bei SWTOR z.b. genau das nicht. Erstes MMO mit Komplettvertonung (sicher nicht billig). Man will eine riesige Welt schaffen und eine Quest / Storyvielfalt wie es sie in dieser Form noch nie gegeben hat, die für jede Klasse unterschiedlich ausfallen soll. Es soll PVP geben, es soll Raumschiffkampf geben, es soll Instanzen geben, es soll Crafting geben, es soll Housing geben, die Qualität des "Single Player" soll an ME oder DAO heranreichen, usw. usw.




> Man darf sich zu Anfang halt nich übernehmen. Lieber erstmal weniger Umfang, aber was implementiert ist, muss taugen. Besser, als soviel wie möglich, aber nichts funktioniert richtig.



Ganz deiner Meinung. So wurde Eve sehr erfolgreich.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Was du da oben von wegen EQ beschreibst, hat für mich nichts mit sinnvollen PvP zu tun. Nicht mal mehr mit sinnvollen Spielen sondern eher schon mit Spinnerei. Das Entwickler das nicht unterstützen wollen findet meine vollste Zustimmung, weil es in meinen Augen Schwachsinn ist. Aber da gibt es sehr wohl noch einiges dazwischen, ohne bei instanzierten völlig belanglosen Wow-PvP zu landen. So, wie es in Daoc war, so ist es in Ordnung. Auch Warhammer passt diesbezüglich zumindest vom Konzept her. Nur die Umsetzung ging in die Hose. Bei Aoc passte aber schon die Grundidee nicht. Städte verlieren zu können, für die eine Gilde Wochen und Monate gearbeitet hat, ist einfach für die meisten nicht akzeptabel. Das hätte man auch anders machen können und im Gegenzug hätte man keine Schlachten einführen müssen, die erst durch Erlaubnis zustande kommen können. Für mich ist das ein gescheitertes Konzept.


----------



## OldboyX (21. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Was du da oben von wegen EQ beschreibst, hat für mich nichts mit sinnvollen PvP zu tun. Nicht mal mehr mit sinnvollen Spielen sondern eher schon mit Spinnerei. Das Entwickler das nicht unterstützen wollen findet meine vollste Zustimmung, weil es in meinen Augen Schwachsinn ist. Aber da gibt es sehr wohl noch einiges dazwischen, ohne bei instanzierten völlig belanglosen Wow-PvP zu landen. So, wie es in Daoc war, so ist es in Ordnung. Auch Warhammer passt diesbezüglich zumindest vom Konzept her. Nur die Umsetzung ging in die Hose. Bei Aoc passte aber schon die Grundidee nicht. Städte verlieren zu können, für die eine Gilde Wochen und Monate gearbeitet hat, ist einfach für die meisten nicht akzeptabel. Das hätte man auch anders machen können und im Gegenzug hätte man keine Schlachten einführen müssen, die erst durch Erlaubnis zustande kommen können. Für mich ist das ein gescheitertes Konzept.



Da hast du ja vollkommen Recht, nur was ist denn WAR schon in den RVR-Lakes? Ein riesiges nicht-instanziertes BG. Es ist doch von der Mechanik auch nichts anderes und es gibt eben nichts zu verlieren (weshalb ja auch PVE-Kreisgeraidet wurde) und anstatt der Gemeinschaft von 15 Leuten in einem BG nun zu gewinnen, hat man ein etwas breiter gestecktes Ziel mit mehr Leuten (lasst uns die Zonen locken usw.). Natürlich kann man das WoW-PVP in verschiedene Gewänder packen, aber seicht muss es deiner Logik zufolge bleiben, weil man eben heutzutage nicht mehr gewillt ist im PVP mitunter "viele Stunden Arbeit" verlieren zu können. Trotzdem muss ich widersprechen (dass es Schachsinn sei), dass es solche Konzepte nicht noch gäbe, oder sie nicht zulässig seien. Sie sprechen nur einen anderen Spielertyp an und nicht die breite Masse. Eve z.b. oder Darkfall bieten eben genau solch "hartes" PVP und die Spannung die man dabei erleben kann, wird man eben in einem WAR oder WoW nie haben. Das Wissen, alles verlieren zu können und trotzdem das Risiko einzugehen, der Nervenkitzel etc. ist nicht zu vergleichen mit seichtem PVP.

DAoC finde ich übrigens auch ein schlechtes Beispiel, denn für heutige Maßstäbe wäre das den meisten auch schon wieder viel zu "hardcore". Everquest war hart (es gab ja auch nur 4 PVP Server und die wurden auch nicht speziell gepflegt) und heutzutage hätte ich nicht mehr die Zeit und Lust für so hartes PVP, aber die PVP Erlebnisse die man damals hatte, sich um eine Raidzone mit anderen Gilden zu "battlen" um einen Lootvorsprung zu ergattern von dem man wußte, dass man ihn nächste Woche, wenn es wieder um dieselbe Raidzone ging spüren würde, das Gefühl etc. kann ein WoW nicht bieten (WoW kann andere Sachen bieten, aber nicht das).

PS: Es mag gut sein, dass AoCs Burgenraidsystem schlecht durchdacht war, aber ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass es primär daran liegt, dass man nicht bereit ist etwas zu verlieren. Ich habe AoC auch gespielt und das doofe an den Keepfights war viel eher die lächerliche Performance, die Spielerzahlbegrenzung usw. Schließlich konnte man die Keeps ja reclaimen...

Letztlich war es ja dann auch bei AoC so, dass PVP hauptsächlich seicht ablief:

Keeps wurden abgesprochen unter den großen Gilden
Open-World PVP wurde vermieden, Ganker wurden "geächtet" (es gab natürlich einige wenige - mich inklusive) dafür erstellte sich jeder einen geheimen newbie island char um dort zu ganken (waldi oder barbar weil völlig OP auf der stufe)
Man spielte Minigames, farmte PVP Rang und duellierte sich in Kesh

Total spannend..... nicht, das alles konnte ich in WoW auch, ohne Bugs, mit mehr Spielern, bessere Performance (Netzwerk und Grafik) etc.

Deshalb entwickelte sich AoC mehr und mehr zum PVE Spiel, die PVP Server machten alle dicht außer dem RP server (wo Tag und Nacht im Global diskutiert wurde, was nun ganken sei und ob man überhaupt jemanden angreifen dürfe usw. und in erster Linie wurde von allen nur geflennt wenn sie beim PVEn mal getötet wurden) und natürlich Mitra, als einziger PVE Server wurde der schnell zum bestbesuchten Server.


----------



## Klos1 (21. November 2010)

Wenn du mit den Worten "seicht" jetzt klassifizierst, wieviel man im PvP verlieren kann, gut, dann rede ich eben von seichten PvP. Das es Leute gibt, die genau das suchen, ist ja okay. Ich mag es nicht, wenn tagelange oder gar wochenlange Arbeit vor die Hunde geht. Deswegen mochte ich damals auch nicht das Wow-PvP, als es noch die Ränge gab. Man spielt 4-5 Wochen nicht mehr, was bei mir oft vorkommt und verliert dann seinen Rang. Nichts für mich. Gute PvP hängt für mich nicht davon ob, wieviel ich verlieren kann, sondern einfach nur von der Tatsache, wie aufwendig er implementiert wurde. Und Wow stellt mit seinen popeligen 10 Mann Schlachtfeldern halt die unterste Schublade da.

Ich will ein Konzept mit Burgen, Festungen, ruhig auch ganzen Gebieten, die eingenommen werden können und die den Eroberern dann ruhig auch gewisse Vorteile bringen können. Aber im Rahmen.
Und am liebsten eben große Schlachten.

Das Schwachsinn bezog ich übrigens hauptsächlich auf deine Ausführungen bezüglich EQ, dass eben bestimmte Leute geganked oder becamped wurden. Und dabei bleibe ich. Das hat für mich nichts mit PvP zu tun, sondern kommt einer Belästigung gleich. Die Tatsache, ob man jetzt viel verlieren kann, oder nicht, dass ist Geschmackssache. Die meisten wollen es anscheinend aber lieber nicht, sondern halt einfach nur PvP machen.
Ich schließe mich da der Mehrheit an. Es muss um was gehen, ja. Und am besten nicht nur einfach Items, so wie in Wow, sondern schon Vormachtstellungen in Gebieten, die auch anhaltend sind und sich in gewisser Weise auf die Umwelt auswirken. In Maßen. Der Reiz muss groß genug sein, um die Leute zu motivieren, aber der Verlust klein genug, um nicht auf Systeme wie in Aoc zurückgreifen zu müssen. So trifft es meinen Geschmack am ehersten.

Mal sehen, was GW2 da zeigt, oder auch dieses komische Rift.


----------



## OldboyX (22. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ...
> Das Schwachsinn bezog ich übrigens hauptsächlich auf deine Ausführungen bezüglich EQ, dass eben bestimmte Leute geganked oder becamped wurden. Und dabei bleibe ich. Das hat für mich nichts mit PvP zu tun, sondern kommt einer Belästigung gleich.



Naja, es ist ja nach wie vor ein Spiel und die Entscheidung es zu Spielen steht jedem frei. Diese ungewöhnliche Härte rührt ja eben auch von den außergewöhnlichen Freiheiten, die man durch "echtes" PVP (im Sinne von Player Versus Player) gewinnt. Wer auf Sandbox Spiele steht kann eigentlich in der Folge auch nur so ein PVP, das sich ausschließlich über die Community reguliert (wie gesagt war es ja auf verschiedenen Servern unterschiedlich) vertretbar finden. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich es unbedingt so haben muss, aber den Reiz kann ich durchaus verstehen. Genauso wie es eben bei Diablo einen Reiz für den Hardcore Mode gibt, bei dem man eben tot ist, wenn man tot ist und es keine Wiederkehr gibt.



> Die Tatsache, ob man jetzt viel verlieren kann, oder nicht, dass ist Geschmackssache. Die meisten wollen es anscheinend aber lieber nicht, sondern halt einfach nur PvP machen.
> Ich schließe mich da der Mehrheit an. Es muss um was gehen, ja. Und am besten nicht nur einfach Items, so wie in Wow, sondern schon Vormachtstellungen in Gebieten, die auch anhaltend sind und sich in gewisser Weise auf die Umwelt auswirken. In Maßen. Der Reiz muss groß genug sein, um die Leute zu motivieren, aber der Verlust klein genug, um nicht auf Systeme wie in Aoc zurückgreifen zu müssen. So trifft es meinen Geschmack am ehersten.



Das Problem ist doch, dass die Mehrheit, der du dich anschließt ja schon vollständig jegliche Art von Verlust ablehnt. Allerhöchstens nimmt man noch kleine zeitliche Unannehmlichkeiten in Kauf (i.e. man muss vlt 30 Sekunden auf einen Respawn warten oder ein Stück laufen) und akzeptiert vlt. noch ein gestaffeltes Belohnungssystem (doch auch damit haben ja viele schon Probleme wie man an WoW sieht, wenn höhere Arena-Ratings bessere Items ermöglichen wird links und rechts nur geplärrt). In AoC oder WoW verliert man nämlich wirklich gar nichts im PVP, man kann nur gewinnen - immer. Etwas das eigentlich ziemlich weltfremd ist und egal welche vordergründigen Mechaniken ich einbaue (jetzt gehört dir mal 1k Winter, jetzt hast du für 1 Stunde eine Burg erobert, usw.) kann dies immer nur eine vordergründige Belohnungsbeziehung bleiben, die kein tiefergehendes PVP-Konzept erlaubt. Eine Entwicklung, wie sie Konflikt (PVP) in einer kleinen Gesellschaft eigentlich immer bedeutet, die kann es bei solch geleiteten Themepark-PVP Konzepten nicht geben.

In gewisser Weise schließen sich da deine beiden Forderungen meiner Meinung nach aus oder zumindest wird es - wenn es nach der Mehrheit geht - sicherlich kein "komplexeres" PVP als das von WoW geben (bzw. wird sich durch ein komplexeres System automatisch auch die Fanbase drastisch verkleinern, da es der Mehrheit schon wieder zu viel wird). Schließlich sagst du ja selbst, dass die PVP Konzepte in allen MMOs (bis auf WoW, wo es aber auch eher nur Beiwerk ist) bisher eben nicht massentauglich waren (und nein, auch das vielgeliebte und immer hochgelobte DAoC war nie ein Massenspiel und hat selbst zu seinen absoluten Glanzzeiten die 250.000 nicht geknackt).

Ich bin ja in dieser Hinsicht sehr gespannt, was aus dem Politik-System wird, das für Tera angekündigt wurde. Nur ein "seichtes" Feature mit im Endeffekt keiner spielweltlichen Realwirkung (und damit auch wieder nur ein etwas besseres "BG" für Interessierte) oder drückt man dem Spieler wirklich die Freiheiten in die Hand, ein Tyrann zu sein, wenn er es denn möchte auch mit der Möglichkeit entsprechend ausgewählte wichtige Spieler der Community am Erfolg seiner Tyrannei teilhaben zu lassen und diese dann auch noch gestützt zu bekommen... (geworben wurde ja damit zumindest).


----------



## Klos1 (22. November 2010)

Ich sehe schon, wir werden uns hier nicht einig. Meine Vorstellungen von guten PvP sind eine ganz andere und haben mitnichten damit zu tun, dass es sich nur richtig gut anfühlt, wenn ich auch wahnsinnig viel dabei verlieren kann. Und mit Ganken schon garnicht. Das geht auch bei Wow, wenn ich nen PvP-Server wähle. Da könnte ich jetzt auch zusammen mit einer riesigen Gilde auf den Putz hauen, von Leuten Gold erpressen, nur damit sie weiterlaufen, weiterleveln oder was auch immer dürfen. Dafür brauche ich kein sogenanntes Sandbox-Spiel, die ich bisher eh nur wie folgt definiere: Ne leere, statische Welt. Sandbox wird für mich aber wirklich erst möglich, wenn ich an allen Ecken und Enden mit der Welt interagieren kann. Das würde für mich praktisch bedeuten, dass jedes Objekt in der Welt ein dutzend verschiedene Zustände kennt. Auf gut deutsch: sowas gab es bisher noch nicht und wird es so schnell auch nicht geben. Alles, was Sandbox bisher ausgemacht hat, kam doch allein durch die Leute, die den Server bevölkerten. Das ginge auch in Wow, wenn jeder auf das, was einen vorgegeben ist schlicht scheißt und die Community nur durch eigens initiierte Events für Unterhaltung sorgt. Und juhuu...Sandbox! Sandbox ist für mich bisher mehr Schein als Sein. GTAIV ist im Prinzip auch Sandbox. Dennoch merkt man doch noch zu deutlich, dass alles, was einen umgibt, leblose Fassade ist, auf die man kaum Einfluss hat.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. November 2010)

Leute erpressen bei WOW? Lol da lachen aber viel erstmal los. "Mich hauen Hordler um was wollen die?" ...
Was willsten machen. Du bist von einer anderen Fraktion.

Sandbox ist mehr als dieses feste Fraktionen. Natürlich ne Welt vollständig Beeinflussen, dass ist schon kein Sandbox mehr. Das ist am Ende ein Spiel erschaffen. Wenn man alles frei Veränderbar haben möchte etc. Doch sowas find ich dann sehr hart. Weil keine Grenzen, dass Problem hat das man nicht weiß wohin es geht und das als MMO ist fast nicht möglich. Da man nicht weiß wohin es sich entwickeln wird und damit nicht wirklich weiß, wie man zu patchen hat und ob es den Leuten nach 3 Jahren noch gefällt. 

Nein WOW ist aus etlichen Gründen 0 Sandbox. Das die Leute ihre Freiheiten genießen und machen, was sie wollen ist klar. In der Classic Zeit gab es viel PVP, obwohl es nicht viel dafür gab. Nur weils cool war und lustig. Heute muss es was für geben. Aber das ist beim Konzept WOW so. Weil die Welt ja 0 Optionen hat.

Wie mein ich das. Ganz einfach ich bin ein Hexer auf Seiten der Allianz oder sagen wir ein Schurke. Warum sollte ich für die Allianz sein? Welchen Grund habe ich, nur Hordler und Feinde der Allianz zu killen?

Ein Sandbox hat genau das als Ziel. Das Ziel ist nicht Grenzenlos zu sein und alles zu können. kannst du alles? Kannst du Ein Haus bauen mit allem was man brauch und es dann wieder einreisen und neu bauen, weil es dir nicht Gefallen hat? Nein Sandbox ist in einer MMO Welt wie WAR und WOW. Es hat ein Spielwelt, mit Grenzen und Regeln ganz normal. DOch der Unterschied zu WAR und WOW ist eben eine Freiheit, die man nicht bei beiden Spielen hat. Die Freiheit das der Spieler entscheidet und genau das, was du so als ... boar die Community macht es, dass ist Sandbox. Nichts anderes. Sandbox ist nicht alles beeinflussen. Sondern in einem Rahmen und was du bei WOW beschreibst, geht nicht es ist unmöglich. Weil nichts passiert. ABer nicht im Sinne du veränderst die Welt. Sondern im Sinn von es passiert nichts. Boar du gangst die Leute und? Was nun. Verliert er was, gibt er der Gold? Wie denn? WArum du bist sein Feind. Er kann nicht mit dir Handeln, kein Gold überweisen nichts ... das geht nur am Briefkasten mit Allianz.
Also brauchst du ein Allianzler der dir dann im Neutralen AH Schrott im Wert vom ausgemachten Gold vertickt. Also brauchst du jemand, dem ich dass Gold geben und genau in dem Moment lache ich. Weil ich kann dir das Gold erst geben, wenn wir in einer Stadt sind und dort ist mir egal, was du gesagt hast =) Dein Druckmittel ist weg und wenn du mein Char schlecht redest, ist dass kein Sandbox mehr. Sondern das Problem, dass du keine Option mehr hast.
Sandbox ist aber genau das. Bei Eve Online kann man Leute erpressen und sie Zahlen. Das sie natürlich deswegen sterben ist ne andere Story. Aber es ist halt Eve. Wer sagt aber, dass der Typ der erpresst wird sich nicht rächt. Sagt "Ok ihr Affen ballert, er schießt mich. Ihr seht 0 Isk." Doch du findest sie und erlegst sie eines Tages wieder und dann verlieren sie vielleicht was. 
Doch wie du es machst, liegt völlig bei dir. Ob die sie im Markt erledigst, in dem du ihre angebote Unterbietest, sie mit Kopfgeld durch die Hölle gehen lässt (was man locker setzten kann) oder sie einfach Verräts, im Moment wo sie es nicht glauben. Denn am Ende vergessen sie dich. Aber wer sagt, dass sie nicht mit sowas rechnen etc.?

Bei WOW ... was willst du machen? Was du kannst mir das Gold nicht nehmen und mich erpressen, geht nicht. Du kannst nur Dinge machen, die an sich verboten sind. Ninija looten zum Beispiel.


----------



## OldboyX (23. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, wir werden uns hier nicht einig. Meine Vorstellungen von guten PvP sind eine ganz andere und haben mitnichten damit zu tun, dass es sich nur richtig gut anfühlt, wenn ich auch wahnsinnig viel dabei verlieren kann. Und mit Ganken schon garnicht. Das geht auch bei Wow, wenn ich nen PvP-Server wähle. Da könnte ich jetzt auch zusammen mit einer riesigen Gilde auf den Putz hauen, von Leuten Gold erpressen, nur damit sie weiterlaufen, weiterleveln oder was auch immer dürfen. Dafür brauche ich kein sogenanntes Sandbox-Spiel, die ich bisher eh nur wie folgt definiere: Ne leere, statische Welt. Sandbox wird für mich aber wirklich erst möglich, wenn ich an allen Ecken und Enden mit der Welt interagieren kann. Das würde für mich praktisch bedeuten, dass jedes Objekt in der Welt ein dutzend verschiedene Zustände kennt. Auf gut deutsch: sowas gab es bisher noch nicht und wird es so schnell auch nicht geben. Alles, was Sandbox bisher ausgemacht hat, kam doch allein durch die Leute, die den Server bevölkerten. Das ginge auch in Wow, wenn jeder auf das, was einen vorgegeben ist schlicht scheißt und die Community nur durch eigens initiierte Events für Unterhaltung sorgt. Und juhuu...Sandbox! Sandbox ist für mich bisher mehr Schein als Sein. GTAIV ist im Prinzip auch Sandbox. Dennoch merkt man doch noch zu deutlich, dass alles, was einen umgibt, leblose Fassade ist, auf die man kaum Einfluss hat.



Sandbox hat aber eine völlig andere Definition. Sandbox bedeutet Freiheiten im Gegensatz zu den "an die Hand nehmen" MMOs. Fixe Fraktionen, Fixe Allianzen, Fixe Skillbäume, Questrufezeichen, Questgebietsanzeigen auf der Minimap, genaue Levelquestfolge der man wie ein Schaf folgen kann, abgesteckte Gebiete wo PVP betrieben werden soll (was ja schon per se völlig absurd ist, als würde man im "Krieg" z.b. bei WAR außerhalb der Lakes nicht kämpfen, als würde man bei WoW nur in BGs kämpfen....) usw. ist alles genau das Gegenteil von Sandbox. Und in Bezug auf Freiheiten bedeutet Sandbox natürlich auch Interaktion (bei WoW kannst nichtmal mit der "Gegnerfraktion" interagieren - nichtmal Chatten...). Was du beklagst ist meiner Meinung nach die technische Limitierung aller bisherigen MMOs, dass man in der Welt nicht großartig viel verändern kann. Auch hier haben "ältere" MMOs vorgezeigt was möglich wäre (in Everquest z.b. gab es Sleeper's Tomb, eine Raidzone wo der Endboss ein riesiger - meist unbesiegbarer Drache - war. Wenn man diesen erweckte, tötete er in einem Wutanfall allerlei NPCs in verschiedensten Zonen und kam danach nie wieder und die Raidzone war für immer verloren). Dennoch ist Everquest nicht unbedingt ein Sandbox MMO und genau dieser Sleeper führte natürlich auch zu kontroversen und auf einigen Servern wurde er dann von GMs "zurückgesetzt" etc. Möglich wäre es schon, nur die Entwickler trauen sich meistens nicht drüber, weil Änderungen in der Welt eben alle betreffen würden - genau wie eine Gilde die den Server "tyrannisiert". Du baust ein Haus - ein anderer kommt und "schubst" es um - das wäre ja für dich doch gar nichts und genau in diesem Punkt ist (meiner Meinung nach) deine Argumentation widersprüchlich. Du verlangst Freiheiten und Interaktion - dies kommt aber NIEMALS ohne Konsequenzen (das ist ein systemisches Problem) und genau so ist es auch im PVP. Komplex und interessant > Konsequenzen. Ansonsten bleibt es immer nur ein "nett verpackt, aber seicht" und intelligente Menschen wie du und ich werden das in jedem Fall sehr schnell durchschauen (vlt. bist du ja auch gerade deshalb mit den aktuellen PVP Konzepten eher unzufriden - sie sind so leicht durchschaubar) und ab da wird es auf eine Form des Farmens (Rufrang, Ehre, PVPRang, etc.) reduziert wenn man ein Ziel hat, oder als reine Unterhaltung (mal eben einloggen, paar Gegner moschen, große Crits machen, ist ja ganz "nett"...).

Entweder du hast noch nie ein Sandbox MMO gespielt oder du weichst jetzt einfach dem Argument aus und wirfst "alles in einen Topf". Da gibt es riesige Unterschiede zwischen einem Darkfall und einem WoW was den Grad an "Sandbox" angeht. Dass es natürlich kein Spiel, ohne überhaupt irgendwelche Vorgaben gibt, ist auch klar, aber das ist wohl nicht ernsthaft deine Vorstellung von Sandbox oder? Denn dann gibt es unendlich viele Sandbox spiele, nämlich alle die du dir vorstellen kannst - musst du nur noch programmieren gehn....Bloß alleine spielt sich ein MMO schlecht - in der Folge wirst du andere Leute brauchen und ihr werdet euch auf bestimmte Dinge einigen müssen. Sandbox Spiele lassen Spielraum für diese Einigungen im Spiel unter den Spielern. WoW lässt so gut wie gar keinen Spielraum, da ist vorgegeben wieviele Leute in eine Instanze gehen können (in Everquest war das lange Zeit nicht so und in Raidinstanzen ist man generell mit "so vielen Leuten wie möglich" gegangen, auf einem Server hat man in einem Monsterprojekt sogar den besagten -vermeintlich, und von den Entwicklern auch so konzipierten, unbesiegbaren Sleeper mit über 300 Leuten in einer 24h+ Aktion getötet), es ist vorgegeben, wer gegen wen kämpft, Klassen sind strikt getrennt, usw. usw.

WoW ist das Gegenteil von Sandbox. WoW ist ein Themepark eben aus genau diesen Gründen und mit einer Gilde kannst du auf einem PVP-Server genau Null auf den Putz hauen, was schon am Sterben / Lootsystem / NPC Wachen liegt usw. (Jeder kommt immer zu seiner Leiche bzw. belebt er sich am Geistheiler, kann sich wegporten usw. usw.) Ganz abgesehen davon, dass jeder sich jederzeit für sein PVE in eine Instanz zurückziehen kannst und dann kannst du auch wieder genau Null auf den Putz hauen.

HDRO, WAR, AoC, Aion etc. alles Themepark MMOs. Auch Everquest war kein Sandbox MMO außer in Ansätzen (das PVP war viel mehr in Richtung Sandbox als es bei den genannten der Fall ist, was vor allem daran lag, dass man es nicht speziell vorgesehen hatte oder dafür entwickelt hatte, sondern einfach 4 Server mit der flag "die können sich angreifen" hingeklatscht hat weil Nachfrage bestand - das Spiel hatte auch keine Balance und es war auch kein Schwerpunkt oder Ziel der Entwickler diese Herzustellen, weil PVP nicht relevant war).

PS: Auch auf dem Server wo diese Monstergilde "regierte" war es durchaus möglich ein "normales" Spielerdasein zu fristen. Nur musste man sich eben auch mit der sozialen Komponente des Spiels auseinandersetzen und sich einzig und allein wie in einem Solospiel bewegen bzw. das MMO einfach nur seicht zu "konsumieren" war dort nicht möglich. Man konnte in Everquest nämlich (im Unterschied zu WoW oder WAR) mit allen Spielern jederzeit Chatten und entsprechend Lösungen finden bzw. darauf hinarbeiten.


 	|---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
Themepark --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Sandbox
(Idealfall: MMO-Film, wo man gar nichts entscheidet, nur zusieht) ---- (Idealfall: jeder programmiert sein eigenes MMO, diese werden dann vernetzt)

Komplexität (als Spiel!!)= Null -------------------------------------------------- Komplexität=Unendlich
Konsequenzen für Handeln=Null (kein Handeln!) --------------------------- Konsequenzen=Hoch und jederzeit gegeben

 ----------  | --------------------------------------------------------------------------  |
 	(WoW, WAR, AoC, usw.) ------------------------------------- (Eve, Darkfall, Mortal Online, usw.)


----------



## Klos1 (24. November 2010)

Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ein Sandbox-Spiel keine Vorgaben haben darf, ich sagte, dass es schwer bis unmöglich ist, eine virtuelle Welt zu erschaffen, die sich meiner Meinung wirklich für ein solches Konzept eignen würde. Darkfall hab ich gespielt. Und genauso, wie die anderen Spiele ist diese Welt in meinen Augen auch nur wenig veränderbar. Das meiste rührt von den Spielern selbst her. In einem Warhammer steckt für mich zum Beispiel weitaus mehr Komplexität bezüglich Spielmechanik, als in einem Darkfall. Deswegen sehe ich in meiner Aussage auch keinen Widerspruch. Denn in Warhammer kann man auch nicht viel verlieren. Viel verlieren können, hat in meinen Augen absolut nichts mit Tiefgang zu tun. Du kannst große Auswirkungen von Schlachten in eine Spielwelt integrieren, die weitaus spürbarer sind, als beispielsweise der Verlust von Items in einem Darkfall. Und du kannst auch ganze Städte eroberbar machen und es muss mich dabei dennoch nicht schwer treffen. Weil ich die Stadt zum Beispiel nicht unter wochenlangen Farmeinsatz selbst aufgebaut habe. Da bleibt genug Spielraum, um den Spielern dennoch vermittelbar zu machen, dass Stadt XY gerade in den Händen von Gilde X ist und warum es vorteilhaft wäre, sie sich zu holen. Tiefgang und Komplexität in der Spielmechanik inkludieren für mich absolut nicht, dass es mich bitterböse treffen muss, wenn ich verliere. Und genau da gehen unsere Meinungen völlig auseinander. Für mich bedeutet komplexe Spielmechanik einfach, dass ich anhand der Spielwelt Veränderungen spüre, weil das Spiel und nicht etwa maßgeblich die Spieler, auf Ereignisse reagiert. Und sowas hat auch Darkfall nicht.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. November 2010)

Genau das ist aber der Punkt.

1. Find ich bei Warhammer verändert sich 0. Weiß nicht wo da was sich verändert. Brennt Altdorf und? Ist deswegen alles verloren? Nein nichts passiert. Altdorf brennt und am Ende wieder neu start etc.
Warhammer ist aber auch kein Sandbox. Sondern ein Themenpark, mit open RVR wo man eben etwas Freiraum hat. Nicht ganz wie bei WOW, aber auch nicht völlig anders. Man erobert eben Zone für zone und kämpft am Ende um eine Stadt. Aber Verändert wird 0. Man hat sein Spaß, moscht um die Burgen, kämpft in SC etc. Aber man verändert nichts. Daher WAR hat sein Konzept und mit Sandbox vergleichen ist nicht, weils keins ist. 

Aber was ist der Kern vom Sandbox, warum Verluste? Weil ohne das es 0 Markt gibt und ohne einen Markt, hat der Spieler keinen Einfluss. Nur durch ein Markt, in dem er alles anbieten kann und verkaufen kann, ensteht die Chance alles zu bauen. Nur wenn es keine Verluste gibt, ist es wie bei WOW. Der Preis bestimmt sich nicht daran, was etwas kostet, sondern was die Leute zahlen. Da man kein Gold verliert oder andere Dinge, die man mit Gold bezahlt. Bekommen einige immer mehr und mehr Gold und je länger es dauert, um so teurer werden Rohstoffe. Kupfer konntest doch damals nicht für 15 Gold im AH verticken, wer sollte dass bezahlen. 
Ein Verlust ist wichtig und er muss einen so hart treffen, wie man es gern hätte. Also man geht ein Risiko ein und Verliert diesen Einsatz. Aber man Verliert nicht alles. Was ist aber auch wichtig. Transporte, ohne von einer Stadt zur anderen zu fahren und Rohstoffe zu transportieren, werden Städte nicht so wichtig wie sie sein können!
Auch ist wichtig, dass alles was man brauch der Spieler bauen kann. Je mehr man darauf geht, um so effektiver wird es. So das man mehr Gewinne heraus holt. 

Aber was wichtig ist. Nur durch Verlust, einem Markt und somit auch Produktions und Risiko, gibt es kein wirklich funktionierendes Sandbox. Weil nur so kann man den Spieler die Freiheit geben, die er will. Denn ohne diese Punkte. Gibt es keine Banditen, Haltsabschneider, Groß Händler, Söldner, Armeen usw. Nur dadurch gewinen gewisse Dinge an Bedeutung. Ohne ein Verlust, ist es halt wie bei WOW und WAR. Man zockt wenn man Lust und Spaß hat. Das ist ja auch Sinn und Zweck der Themenparks und auch der Grund der Beliebtheit. Bei einem Sandbox, ist es halt schwerer. Dieses hin zubekommen und wenn man eine Stadt Verliert oder eine Burg, muss dass Spürbar sein. 
Warum sollte man sie denn dann Verteidigen? Denn PVP lebt ja auch davon, dass man die Leute dazu zwingt. Sonst lebt es nicht und zwingen in einem gewissen Grad.
Halt wie bei Eve Online in Abstufungen zum Beispiel.


----------



## OldboyX (24. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> ... Tiefgang und Komplexität in der Spielmechanik inkludieren für mich absolut nicht, dass es mich bitterböse treffen muss, wenn ich verliere. Und genau da gehen unsere Meinungen völlig auseinander. Für mich bedeutet komplexe Spielmechanik einfach, dass ich anhand der Spielwelt Veränderungen spüre, weil das Spiel und nicht etwa maßgeblich die Spieler, auf Ereignisse reagiert. Und sowas hat auch Darkfall nicht.



Da gehen unsere Meinungen tatsächlich völlig auseinander. Wenn die Veränderungen nur die Spielwelt betreffen und nicht die Spieler, dann sind es einfach nur "bessere Animationen" (i.e nur technische Spielereien). Eine Veränderung, die mich nicht betrifft, die kann mir auch gleich gestohlen bleiben und ist eben (wie schon häufiger betont) nur eine seichte Verpackung die ich nach 5 Sekunden durchschaut habe und von der ich dann "gelangweilt bin" weil sie mir etwas vorgaukelt und eben die Motivation (wie du ja selbst sagst) auf eine andere Weise erzeugen muss, als, dass ich eben als Spieler wirklich involviert bin.

"Stadt verteidigen um nicht wochenlang erfarmtes" zu verlieren ist eine völlig andere Motivation als "Stadt verteidigen weil es Ehre bringt". Da kannst du dann noch so ein großes künstliches Drumherum aufbauen - mit Tiefgang hat das nichts zu tun und genau das war in WAR immer schon fad im RVR. Da gibts die Idealisten die aus DAoC kommen (aus welchen Gründen auch immer sich das dort entwickelt hat - Pioniergeist, weil damals nur bestimmte Leute MMOs gespielt haebn usw. sei dahingestellt) und von dort noch dieses Fraktionsdenken mitbringen und dann gibts den ganzen Rest, die WAR aufgrund der integrierten Mechanik spielen > rein für RR/Items und das lief in den allermeisten KTs in denen ich war, dann immer so ab, dass man den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes für die meisten Rufpunkte ging. Tiefgang ist für mich der Grad der Immersion, wo ich wirklich mit Leib und Seele "dabei" bin und nicht das Ausloten der Effizienz eines Belohnungssystems.

PS: Bevor das falsch verstanden wird sei noch gesagt, dass ich keines der beiden als "besser" bewerte und mir auch diese "Optimierung" viel Spaß bereiten kann, aber als tiefgängig und atmosphärisch empfinde ich das weniger. Spannend ist da viel eher eine Waffenquest in Aion (die aber eben auch bei Nicht-Erfolg einen sehr hohen Frustfaktor hat) - was gleichzeitig wieder den Reiz ausmacht > auf richtigen Rift warten > PVP vermeiden oder gewinnen > Quests im Feindgebiet erledigen > gegnerische Ini erreichen etc.


----------



## Klos1 (24. November 2010)

Die Änderungen betreffen natürlich auch die Spieler, denn die bewegen sich ja in der Welt. Aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig einer Bestraffung gleichkommen. Deswegen können doch trotzdem Vorteile für Spieler entstehen, oder eben Nachteile. Ich sag ja garnicht, dass Spiele, wie Eve keine Daseinsberechtigung hätten. Gibt genug Leute, die eben genau darin den Reiz sehen, sehr viel verlieren zu können. Dennoch ist das in meinen Augen eben kein Muss, um überhaupt mehr bieten zu können, als beispielsweise ein Wow. Bestes Beispiel Daoc. Da gab es in meinen Augen genug Motivation, PvP zu betreiben. Es war um längen tiefgänger als irgendwelche BG's. Aber verlieren konnte man da auch nichts, was jetzt irgendwie sonderlich weh getan hätte. Und ein System wie in Daoc wäre doch vor allem mit heutiger Technik stark ausbaubar.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. November 2010)

Moment ähm ja DAoC ist aber auch ne andere Zeit und Generation. Das muss man mal sehen. Ich selbst hab es nie gezogt, Es war aber sehr gut für seine Zeit und enorm inovativ und sehr geschickt gemacht.

Natürlich ist es alt und man merkt es dem System an. Die Leute haben sich auch Verändert.

Aber Verlust ist nicht gleich Verlust richtig. Das meine ich aber und denk Oldboy auch. Es geht nicht zwingend um einen Verlust im Sinne von viel Geld, Rohstoffen etc.
Man kann dies machen udn ein Sandbox lebt genau von diesem Markt. Da dieser Markt ja auch einiges an Optionen und Job Vielfalt bietet. Denn das gehört ja auch zum Sandbox. Das man mehr macht als nur Kampfberufe.

Nur bei einer Idee mit reinen Kampfberufen, ist es wichtig dass man etwas schafft, um dass man kämpft. Also nicht ein sich ständig resetendes Endgame. Sondern ein Lake mit etlichen Tiers. Diese Tiers Kontrolliert man und kann sie Verlieren. Es soll Weh tun und einige Große Tiers sind dann Hauptstädte. Es gibt Passive Bonis so langem an diese Kontrolliert in allen Tiers. 
Aber etwas ist auch hier wichtig, egal wie man es macht. Man muss die Leute zwingen etwas zu machen. Das gelingt nur, wenn man sich dann Gedanken um alles macht. Genau hier kommen aber die Probleme in einem PVP Spiel. Wie macht man es. Man liest es hier heraus und sieht es bei Eve, Darkfall und selbst WOW. Bugs werden brutal genutzt, Leute zocken ab etc. Genau das ist einfach so und genau das gehört zu einem MMO ja leider auch dazu. 
Doch ist bei einem PVP genau das ein Problem. Bugs dürfen nicht sein, sie müssen hart Kontrolliert und Verfolgt werden. Da die sehr viel zerstören können. Ne Burg durch ein Bug verlieren, ist weit aus schlimmer, als sie aufgrund von eigener Dummheit zu verlieren. Denn das hat man sich selbst zu zuschreiben ^^.

Aber man muss selbst bei diesem Tier Konzept, dass Tier wichtig machen. Man kann alles über Questsystem und PQs regeln. Das wäre vollständig Möglich. Man deckt etliche Dinge über PQs ab wie Banidten NSC Überfälle oder Dämonenkulte. Man kann Questt machen, wo man Rohstoffe sammelt, ohne dass man je über Berufe spricht, hat man solche quests die dem nahe kommen und der/dem Burg/Tier Vorteile verschaffen. Man muss aber auch einiges davon über quest und etwas Gold freischalten und erbauen. Damit hat man einen Gewissen Bezug zur Burg und em Tier, es gehört einen und man arbeitet dafür. Genau das ist wichtig, denn nur so kann man Verlust empfinden.
Bei WAR was ist ne Burg? Die hat man mal geclaimed etc. und nu? Es ist kein Wert, dahinter steht nichts. 
Natürlich muss kein Markt wie in Eve dahinter stehen. Aber es muss ein Wert da sein. Ob es nun einige Queststunden und schöne Erlebnisse sind oder ob es halt Details sind, Banner die man für Gold aufgestellt hat oder eine Relikt, was man in einem Heiligtum aufgerichtet hat, dass man eben in solchen Ecken wie Länder der Toten usw. Erobert hat. Aber es ist wichtig, dass man eben dafür etwas machen muss. Natürlich gibt es dann weiter Optionen und Zugang zu was seltenen. Zum Beispiel die Renown Händler muss man erst über ein paar Quests Freischalten. Sagen wir 12h Questen. Aber das allein, wenn jetzt 6 Leute das machen, wären es 2h und bei 12 1h usw. Also so in der Richtung. Das diese Typen recht einfach zu erreichen sind. Aber net sofort da. Das man dann Wertvolle Dinge. Wie Bogenschützen oder zusätzliche Burg Boni oder anders, alles über Queststunden erledigt und diese Queststunden sind von einfachen Killquests, Sammelquest bis hin zu Instanzquest und natürlich viele PVP Quests in anderen Lakes (ihre Anlagen zerstören oder bestimmte Mobs killen etc.) Wichtig. Wenn man das macht, gibt es eben eine Art Debuff für das Gebiet, aber das selbe passiert bei einem auch. Der Debuff enstpricht dem Buff so vom Gedanken, denn man sonst bekommen könnte. 

Aber halt ohne einen Verlust in irgend einer Form, hat man kein Bezug zu etwas. Denn nur wenn einen es am Herzen liegt, kämpft man darum. Warum hören denn einige auf um eine Burg zu kämpfen, weil es für sie nur um Renown und Items geht, niemals um die Burg.
Klaro Leute wie Pymonte und wie sie alle heißen, kämpfen weil es fun macht. Aber es gibt genug die nur um Items kämpfen und diese Fraktion schädigt WAR. Weil diese Leute eben auch aufhören und sagen ... nö die Burg net mehr hat ja 0 Sinn und genau darum geht es halt. Wenn man nichts Verliert, nicht gezwungen wird zu etwas. Dann ist es halt mal kurz spaßig und dann geht man wieder und das kann selbst schönes PVP zerstören. Weil die Gegner weniger werden und dann endet es im Smalle Scale und halt im typischen Kleingruppen kampf so 1 KT gegen eine andere. So das es mal spaß macht, aber am Ende nunja. 
Es muss halt etwas geben um das man kämpft.


----------



## OldboyX (25. November 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Änderungen betreffen natürlich auch die Spieler, denn die bewegen sich ja in der Welt. Aber das muss ja nicht zwangsläufig einer Bestraffung gleichkommen. Deswegen können doch trotzdem Vorteile für Spieler entstehen, oder eben Nachteile. Ich sag ja garnicht, dass Spiele, wie Eve keine Daseinsberechtigung hätten. Gibt genug Leute, die eben genau darin den Reiz sehen, sehr viel verlieren zu können. Dennoch ist das in meinen Augen eben kein Muss, um überhaupt mehr bieten zu können, als beispielsweise ein Wow. Bestes Beispiel Daoc. Da gab es in meinen Augen genug Motivation, PvP zu betreiben. Es war um längen tiefgänger als irgendwelche BG's. Aber verlieren konnte man da auch nichts, was jetzt irgendwie sonderlich weh getan hätte. Und ein System wie in Daoc wäre doch vor allem mit heutiger Technik stark ausbaubar.



Ich verstehe schon, was du meinst. Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass mit dem Tiefgang eben auch die Konsequenzen zunehmen (müssen). Klar gibt es ein "Zwischending" was Eve PVP oder WoW PVP betrifft. Doch der "Tiefgang" ist eben dann auch nur ein Zwischending. Mehr als WoW, aber niemals das, was Eve bietet und gleichzeitig aber auch konsequenzreicher als WoW (und damit schränkt man auch direkt die Zielgruppe ein).

Je mehr Tiefgang du willst, desto mehr Konsequenzen musst du auch akzeptieren und wenn du eben Änderungen haben willst die die Spieler auch *betreffen*, dann ist das eben eine Konsequenz und nicht alle Konsequenzen können positiv sein (das schließt sich auch systemisch aus). Das Wort Bestrafung hingegen legst du jetzt an, weil du glaubst, dass bestimmte Konsequenzen (für dein Empfinden) übermäßig "hart" bzw. ungerechtfertigt sind. Ein Spiel bestraft aber niemals in dem eigentlichen Wortsinne, bestrafen können höchstens andere Spieler (und das auch nur in Sandbox Spielen), was wiederum ein zusätzlicher Aspekt ist, der die soziale Komplexität eines Spiels ungemein erhöht und eben auch Tiefgang erzeugt.

Das Problem mit dem Beispiel DAoC ist dasselbe wieso Everquest mir in der nostalgischen Perspektive oftmals als ein "besseres" Spiel erscheint, als es eigentlich war. Die MMOs der ersten Generation (EQ, DAoC, usw.) hatten einen Vorteil, der mittlerweile unwiderbringlich verloren ist:
Ein sehr großer Teil der Spieler waren damals sehr "aufgeschlossene" Menschen, die das MMO vor allem als Möglichkeit der neuen sozialen Erfahrung, des Miteinanders verschiedener Leute aus unterschiedlichen Ländern usw. gesehen haben. Der Grundgedanke war viel häufiger, was man "miteinander" erreichen kann, als es heutzutage in MMOs der Fall ist. Spieler haben sich ihrer Fraktion zugehörig gefühlt und einen "Sinn" in das Spiel gelegt, den es heute kaum noch gibt, weil die Mehrheit der Spieler in erster Linie "für sich selbst" spielt. Ich glaube aber, es wäre ein großer Fehler anzunehmen, dass Meridian, Ultima, Everquest oder DAoC durch ihre spezielle Mechanik diesen "Spielgeist" erzeugt hätten.

Würde DAoC heute auf den Markt kommen, würde es mit denselben Problemen kämpfen wie WAR: Die Mehrzahl der Spieler im RVR würde ihr Verhalten aussschließlich auf den "maximalen Rufgewinn bzw. die maximale Item/Charverbesserung" auslegen und daran würde auch das Konzept von DAoC schnell zerbrechen bzw. auf eine bestimmte Weise reduziert werden (weil es eben "seicht" ist). Everquest natürlich idem.

Neben den technischen Verbesserungen werden die älteren Themepark MMOs ja gerade deshalb verdrängt, weil sie das "seichte Prinzip" besser verpacken.

DAoC lvln vs. WoW lvln zb.

Das Prinzip ist identisch, aber anstatt nur Monster zu grinden, packt WoW das "grinden" in kleine Questhäppchen. Es ist nach wie vor dieselbe stupide und stumpfe Tätigkeit, aber eben "netter" verpackt. Dabei wird der wirklich Tiefgang (Konsequenzen beim Sterben z.b.) eher sogar noch verringert.

Die Folge ist, dass die meisten "alten Hasen" die neuen MMOs "ganz nett" finden, aber doch keines so richtig spielenswert ist. Wieso genau kann man meist gar nicht sagen (ich glaube, es liegt eben an dieser "Seichtheit").


----------



## Klos1 (24. Dezember 2010)

Wenn dem so wäre, dass es eben an der Seichtheit liegt, dann hätten Spiele wie Eve oder Darkfall ja die reinsten Kassenschlager werden müssen. Aber es sind Randerscheinungen geblieben.
Das kann es also auch nicht sein, wenn sich der unterschied zwischen Seichtheit und Tiefgang deiner Meinung nach einzig durch die Reichweite der Konsequenzen einer Niederlage definiert. Und Daoc-PvP, auch wenn es deiner Meinung nach seicht war, weil es zwar vieles gegeben hatte, um das man kämpfen konnte, aber dennoch kein gravierendes Risiko gegeben war, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht mit Wow-PvP vergleichen. Für mich liegen da Welten dazwischen.

Mag sein, dass es heute aufgrund des Wandels der Spieler gescheitert wäre. So wirklich daran glauben will ich aber auch nicht. Der Drang, seinen Char durch leveln, Items oder auch neue Fähigkeiten ständig zu verbessern, ist meiner Meinung nach schon seit langer Zeit der Motor solcher Spiele. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache und ich seh da nichts schlechtes daran. Ohne diesen Antrieb wären auch früher Rollenspiele nicht das gewesen, was sie nun mal sind. Da kann der Rest noch so geil sein, es würde einfach generell nicht so lange fesseln.


----------



## OldboyX (25. Dezember 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre, dass es eben an der Seichtheit liegt, dann hätten Spiele wie Eve oder Darkfall ja die reinsten Kassenschlager werden müssen. Aber es sind Randerscheinungen geblieben.



Eve und Darkfall kann man kaum auf dieselbe Stufe stellen. Darkfall hat (wenn überhaupt) 10k Abos und Eve hat 500k? Davon mal abgesehen ist das aber nie mein Argument gewesen. Ich behaupte, dass viele MMO-Spieler von "früher" eben als Zielgruppe nicht viel mit den 0815 WoW-Spieler gemeinsam haben und deshalb gebe ich dir auch völlig recht, wenn du sagst, dass heutzutage ein Spiel mit harten Konsequenzen etc. nur eine Randerscheinung bleiben kann. MMOs der ersten Stunde waren generell Randerscheinungen (und die Spieler waren keine 0815-ich lass mich entertainen-Kunden und MMOs hatten eben insgesamt das an Spielern, was heute sogenannte "Nischen-MMOs" haben).



> Das kann es also auch nicht sein, wenn sich der unterschied zwischen Seichtheit und Tiefgang deiner Meinung nach einzig durch die Reichweite der Konsequenzen einer Niederlage definiert. Und Daoc-PvP, auch wenn es deiner Meinung nach seicht war, weil es zwar vieles gegeben hatte, um das man kämpfen konnte, aber dennoch kein gravierendes Risiko gegeben war, lässt sich meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht mit Wow-PvP vergleichen. Für mich liegen da Welten dazwischen.



Versuch es mal so zu sehen: Für ein wirklich prägendes Erlebnis muss man sich im Leben immer anstrengen. Es bedeutet, dass ich auch von mir etwas investieren muss, das in dem Moment wo ich es tue unter Umständen gar nicht so angenehm ist (i.e. die hohen Konsequenzen, der große Aufwand, etc.). Dafür gewinne ich eine intensivere Erfahrung insgesamt, die ich sonst nicht haben kann. Ein anspruchsvoller Film oder ein gutes Buch erschließen sich nicht von selbst während ich faul auf der Couch liege und warte, dass die Unterhaltung in mich "hineinregnet". Genauso ist es mit einer tollen Bergtour oder einem aufregenden Tauchgang usw.

WoW finde ich in dieser Beziehung als MMO sehr seicht (auch wenn Teile davon auch noch diesen Anspruch bieten können - wenn man sie denn nutzt) und der Mehrheit gefällt das eben auch im Schnitt immer besser. Sieh dir das Fernsehprogramm an, sieh dir die Bücher-Bestsellerlisten an, sieh dir die "beliebtesten" Filme an. Die Mehrheit der Leute steht auf seichte Unterhaltung "ohne viel selber denken". Das Problem ist, dass man selbst auch dazu neigt bequem zu werden, wenn man einmal in diesen Trott kommt. Man merkt zwar, dass man irgendwie dieses "besondere Gefühl" nicht mehr hat, aber andererseits sind eben "schwierige" oder "aufwändige" Sachen auch anstrengend.



> Mag sein, dass es heute aufgrund des Wandels der Spieler gescheitert wäre. So wirklich daran glauben will ich aber auch nicht. Der Drang, seinen Char durch leveln, Items oder auch neue Fähigkeiten ständig zu verbessern, ist meiner Meinung nach schon seit langer Zeit der Motor solcher Spiele. Es liegt in der Natur der Sache und ich seh da nichts schlechtes daran. Ohne diesen Antrieb wären auch früher Rollenspiele nicht das gewesen, was sie nun mal sind. Da kann der Rest noch so geil sein, es würde einfach generell nicht so lange fesseln.



Auch hier sehe ich nicht, wie das dem widerspricht was ich gesagt habe (abgesehen davon, dass DAoC eben heute nicht mehr erfolgreich wäre, da es nunmal "einsteigerfreundlichere" Modelle gibt und eben auch sehr viel "bequemere", denn letztlich ist es ja das, was du ja auch zu einem Teil forderst: Bequemlichkeit). Natürlich ist das "Verbessern des Chars" der Motor dieser Spiele, aber es ist eben sehr bedeutsam auf welche Art und Weise dieses Verbessern abläuft und von ganz essentieller Bedeutung sind eben Gleichungen wie 

perceived risk vs. invested time vs. perceived reward

und genau daran lässt sich eben festmachen ob man die Kurve stark ausschlagen lässt (viel Risiko, viel Zeitinvestment, viel Belohnung und natürlich umgekehrt > wenig Risiko = fast keine Belohnung) oder ob man versucht eine möglichst monotone Situation herzustellen in der das sehr kontrolliert, überschaubar und berechenbar abläuft (1 Ini bringt X Marken und für X Marken hol ich mir dann X items - die Frage ob ich die Ini überhaupt schaffe, ob der Boss etwas dropt, welchen Boss man schafft, wer sonst noch dabei ist, wer den Loot bekommt usw. ist völlig nebensächlich geworden oder stellt sich gar nicht).

Auch hier wieder: Die Mehrheit wird es bevorzugen, wenn alles berechenbar ist und man genau weiß wie und wann man was bekommen wird. Man kann genau planen, wird nicht von unbekannten Dingen überrascht usw. Das ist dem Mensch ureigen, dass er so einen Zustand versucht herzustellen. Insofern ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass WoW zb. so erfolgreich ist. Das "besondere Erlebnis" hat der Mensch aber immer in solchen Situationen, wo eben nicht alles genau vorhersehbar und planbar usw. ist, sondern wo es Adrenalin gibt, wo man seine Grenzen findet/überschreitet usw.


----------



## Trojaan (25. Dezember 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Auch hier sehe ich nicht, wie das dem widerspricht was ich gesagt habe (abgesehen davon, dass DAoC eben heute nicht mehr erfolgreich wäre, da es nunmal "einsteigerfreundlichere" Modelle gibt und eben auch sehr viel "bequemere", denn letztlich ist es ja das, was du ja auch zu einem Teil forderst: Bequemlichkeit). Natürlich ist das "Verbessern des Chars" der Motor dieser Spiele, aber es ist eben sehr bedeutsam auf welche Art und Weise dieses Verbessern abläuft und von ganz essentieller Bedeutung sind eben Gleichungen wie
> 
> perceived risk vs. invested time vs. perceived reward
> 
> ...



Sehr schön, besser kann man es nicht beschreiben! Zumindest ist das meine Meinung.
Denn ich finde genau hier liegt heute der Hase für jeden Entwickler im Pfeffer. Genau hier sollte eine Entscheidung bei der Neuentwicklung eines MMORPG´s getroffen werden.
Für wen , oder anders ausgedrückt, welche Fraktion von Online Spielern soll das Game überhaupt ausgelegt werden. Für die Masse ( das bedeutet eventuell viel Geld ) oder eher einem kleineren Kreis von Spielern die eher den Anspruch und die Herausforderung suchen. Ein paar knackige Ini´s zwischendurch im seichten Gameplay allein reichen da nicht mehr aus.

Sollte dieser Punkt sogar dafür verantwortlich sein, das viele MMORPG`s, die in der neueren Vergangenheit auf den Markt gekommen sind.....hinter den Umsatzerwartungen der Publisher zurück blieben?
Eben genau deshalb, weil sich der Entwickler bei der Planung vom Gameplay nicht dazu entscheiden konnte wohin die Reise, hinsichtlich seiner zukünftigen Kundschaft geht?

Wer sich jetzt fragt wie sich so ein anspruchvolles Spiel, welches eben nicht für die Masse konzipiert worden ist, bezahlt machen soll....dem halte ich entgegen. Die Masse derjenigen unter uns, die eben nicht erst seit 5 Jahren ein MMORPG spielen wird von Tag zu Tag immer größer. Somit steigt die Spielerfahrung in virtuellen Welten und auch der Anspruch an das Gameplay.

Ich denke, das es bereits heute schon eine millionenschwere Masse (weltweit) an Spielern gibt, die jenseits der 80 ger Jahre geboren wurden und auf der Suche nach neuen Herausforderungen sind, die eben nicht von heute auf Morgen den max. LvL erreichen wollen. Zugegeben ist das eine sehr egoistische Einschätzung von mir, nur wer denkt an diese erfahrene, anspruchsvolle und kapitalpotente Spielerfraktion.
Wir alle sind nicht ewig 12 - 20 jahre alt und müssen per Knopfdruck ( oder neuerdings per Kreditkarte ) den Imbaskill im Instandverfahren erlangen.

Der Entwickler und Publisher der nur für das hier und jetzt ( Zielgruppe ) auf seine Goldesel setzt und dabei noch seine Qualität ( Kundenbetreuung, Balancing,Gameplay) vernachlässigt, steht für mich bereits beim Release mit einem Strick um den Hals....auf einem Stuhl... genau neben der Kasse im Media Markt.

Schade finde ich.....meine Generation gilt eigentlich als eine sehr treue Spielerfraktion mit langjährigen aktiven Acc`s die, wenn es dann sein muss, liebevoll stillgelegt aber weder gelöscht noch gehandelt werden.


----------



## Klos1 (26. Dezember 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Eve und Darkfall kann man kaum auf dieselbe Stufe stellen. Darkfall hat (wenn überhaupt) 10k Abos und Eve hat 500k? Davon mal abgesehen ist das aber nie mein Argument gewesen. Ich behaupte, dass viele MMO-Spieler von "früher" eben als Zielgruppe nicht viel mit den 0815 WoW-Spieler gemeinsam haben und deshalb gebe ich dir auch völlig recht, wenn du sagst, dass heutzutage ein Spiel mit harten Konsequenzen etc. nur eine Randerscheinung bleiben kann. MMOs der ersten Stunde waren generell Randerscheinungen (und die Spieler waren keine 0815-ich lass mich entertainen-Kunden und MMOs hatten eben insgesamt das an Spielern, was heute sogenannte "Nischen-MMOs" haben).
> 
> *Schon allein, wenn du ein Spiel startest, egal welches, willst du dich entertainen lassen, denn genau dafür und für nichts anderes wurde ein Spiel gemacht.*
> 
> ...



Irgendwie auch verständlich, dass man einen solchen Zustand will, oder nicht? Was hältst du von folgendem Sachverhalt: "Überraschung, sie sind morgen arbeitslos!" Hatte ich schon. Unerwartet? Ja! Adreanlin? Pur!
Spass? Nö! Aber genau das soll ein Spiel machen. Und deswegen brauche ich kein Spiel, wo eben alles, was ich aufgebaut habe und das mit wochen- oder gar monatelangen Zeiteinsatz, von einem Moment zum anderen mit einem Schlag kaputt gehen kann. Das mag für viele Mensch ein besonderer Anreiz sein und daran ist ja nichts verkehrtes.

Das muss für mich aber nicht gezwungener Maßen Zutat eines Spieles sein, dass ein tiefes, dynamisches und unberechenbares und eben nicht seichtes (wie du immer so schön sagst) Spielerlebnis bietet. In diesem Punkt werden wir uns nie einigen, auch wenn wir noch bis zum jüngsten Tag weiter diskutieren.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. Januar 2011)

halt du vergleichst Zeit ansatz von Spielen ohne Verluste, mit Zeitansatz von Spielen mit Verlusten.

Du kannst nicht davon ausgehen, dass du bei einem Spiel mit Verlusten Monate Lang für etwas sparst, was du dann verlierst. Das ist genau der Fehler. Du lebst mit dem Verlust, als rechnest du auch damit! 

Aber viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage wie man Verlust gestaltet und wie stark man Einfluss hat. Man hat Loot taschen und Items die man trägt, alleine mit diesen beiden Unterschieden, kann man enorm viel Anfangen. Alleine mit dem Burg besitzen und verlieren, kann man sehr viel erschaffen. Doch wenn das RVR von WAR wirklich auf dauer mehr anreiz für viele bietet, als on kommen und Items farmen, muss eine Art Zwang her. Klar mag es funktionieren, aber nur weil viele Abspringen und wenige zurück bleiben. Es funktioniert aber nicht, weil die Konzepte fürs PVP ausgelegt sind oder eben auf dauer.

Das Problem ist eben, dass wenn man nichts Verliert so wie bei WAR. Das man auf dauer ja nur gewinnt. Ob man nun wirklich was erreicht oder nur dabei ist, spielt keine Rolle. Weswegen der Erfolg immer an zweiter Stelle steht. Denn Sieg davon zu tragen. Sondern das Ziel, denn effektiven Gewinn zu machen! Das ist halt bei Verlust nicht der Fall.


----------



## MacLag (11. Januar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt, dass das immer schon so war. Der Unterschied ist nur, dass früher die Belohnungen durch die Bank in allen MMOs einfach a) viel geringer und b) viel schwieriger und langwieriger zu erreichen waren. WoW hat die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet und da es keinen Grund gibt sich in einem Spiel unnötig abzuplagen finden die meisten eben diesen Zugang besser. Dabei ist es am Ende auch nur eine Frage von sehr vielen kleineren Schritten und eben, dass WoW begonnen hat in einer Frequenz Content nachzuschieben wie sonst kein MMO (i.e. die Itemspirale nach oben zu drehen). Die Unterschiede gabs aber früher trotzdem auch bzgl. equip/level/rr und rein von der Balance her waren ältere MMOs höchstwahrscheinlich sogar viel unfairer als moderne (daher auch in DAoC hatte z.b. schon ein Char ohne Buffs gegen einen mit Buffs überhaupt keine Chance).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freut mich mal eine differenzierte Meinung zu lesen.

Für mich wurde mit Warhammer Online eine Chance vertan ein Spiel auf dem Markt zu etablieren, welches Freunden von abwechslungsreichem PvP im Fantasy-Ambiente für viele Jahre ein "zu Hause" hätte bieten können.
Es ging nur noch darum ein Stück vom großen Kuchen abzubekommen und darüber wurden wesentliche Dinge schlicht vergessen, oder wegen des Drucks seitens des Publishers einfach weggelassen.

Die nüchternen Fakten sind:

1. Release war deutlich zu früh, das Spiel war nicht fertig.

2. Kommunikation mit der Community war nur sehr eingeschränkt möglich, anscheinend auch gar nicht erwünscht. Es gab lange Zeit nicht einmal ein offizielles Forum.
Nach dem Ausstieg von GOA verschwand das existierende komplett in der Versenkung und damit auch alles konstruktive darin.

3. Nach gutem Start, zumindest was die Verkaufszahlen betraf, ging es mit den Abo's sehr schnell rapide bergab, vor allem weil das RvR im Endcontent fast unspielbar war.
Es folgten Server-Zusammenlegungen, was für viele Spieler ein weiterer Grund war aufzuhören. Bei der letzten konnte man zwar noch spielen, nur über Wochen keinerlei
Fortschritte mehr erzielen, weil die Charaktere alle "eingefroren" wurden. So etwas hat es meines Wissens nach noch in keinem MMO jemals gegeben. Für mich war an 
diesem Punkt auch endgültig Schluss, wobei das nur der Tropfen gewesen ist, welcher das Fass zum Überlaufen brachte.

4. Anstatt auf die Balance zu achten, wurden auf die Schnelle weitere Klassen implementiert, welche die Probleme nur verschlimmerten. 

5. In der Folge wurde permanent an den Symptomen herum gebastelt, weil Mythic anscheinend nicht in der Lage war die Ursachen für erhebliche Probleme zu beheben,
bzw. sie teilweise nicht begriffen hat. Die z.B. auf der Verpackung versprochenen "epischen Schlachten" führten dann auch praktisch immer zum Absturz der betreffenden
Zone. Ein RvR-Großraid konnte sich da schon mal vom frühen Abend bis zum Morgengrauen hinziehen.

6. Die Einführung von "Tokens" war reiner "Timesink" und ein untrügliches Zeichen dafür, dass den Entwicklern entweder nichts mehr einfällt um die Spieler bei Laune zu
halten, sie nicht umsetzen durften, was sie evtl. gerne gemacht hätten, oder durch die Reduzierung der Mitarbeiter schlicht keine Kapazitäten mehr dafür vorhanden 
waren das Spiel auf einen akzeptablen Stand zu bringen.

7. Es wurden vollkommen sinnfreie Änderungen am Spielkomfort (Abschaffung bzw. Verlegung wichtiger NPC) vorgenommen, ohne erkennbaren Grund oder gar Nutzen.

8. Sehr richtig, in einem Spiel wie WAR wäre eine Arena ein MUSS gewesen, vor allem mit der Möglichkeit sich mit Spielern der eigenen Fraktion zu messsen.

9. Das Spiel hieß unter den Spielern, nach über einem Jahr, nur noch "Bughammer", was eigentlich schon alles aussagt.

10. In Warhammer Online wurde, zumindest so lange ich dabei war, massiv gecheatet, dagegen unternommen praktisch nichts und dafür waren viele Spieler nicht
mehr bereit monatlich Geld zu bezahlen. Das ist in einem MMO, erst Recht in einem PvP-Spiel, nicht tolerierbar.


Herzlichst

Mac


----------



## MacLag (11. Januar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Eve und Darkfall kann man kaum auf dieselbe Stufe stellen. Darkfall hat (wenn überhaupt) 10k Abos und Eve hat 500k? Davon mal abgesehen ist das aber nie mein Argument gewesen. Ich behaupte, dass viele MMO-Spieler von "früher" eben als Zielgruppe nicht viel mit den 0815 WoW-Spieler gemeinsam haben und deshalb gebe ich dir auch völlig recht, wenn du sagst, dass heutzutage ein Spiel mit harten Konsequenzen etc. nur eine Randerscheinung bleiben kann. MMOs der ersten Stunde waren generell Randerscheinungen (und die Spieler waren keine 0815-ich lass mich entertainen-Kunden und MMOs hatten eben insgesamt das an Spielern, was heute sogenannte "Nischen-MMOs" haben).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön auf die wesentlichen Punkte gebracht finde ich!

Es hat sich ja nicht nur die Anzahl der Menschen, welche solche Spiele spielen und der verfügbaren MMO's vervielfacht.
Gerade durch den Erfolg von WoW sind sehr viele Menschen überhaupt zum ersten Mal mit dieser Form der "Unterhaltung"
in Berührung gekommen. Ebenso mit der in solchen Spielen eingebauten Möglichkeit zu chatten. 

Damit war die Zeit des Nischendaseins ein für allemal vorüber, allerdings auch die Zeit von eingeschworenen Communities,
in welcher Soziopathen automatisch von allen anderen "geächtet" wurden, wenn sie gegen die "Regeln" verstießen.

Heute sind die meisten Communities, nicht nur in MMO's, Zerrspiegel der realen Welt, in welche viele Menschen ihr
komplettes persönliches "Elend" mit hinein nehmen. Es geht schon lange nicht mehr nur um Unterhaltung, und das
kurzzeitige Ausblenden des Alltages, für viele sind die Communities ein wesentlicher Teil ihres realen Lebens geworden.

"Schuld sind allerdings nicht die Spiele, bzw. deren Entwickler, Betreiber, Publisher, sondern die Spieler selbst.
Denn ihnen werden vielfältige Möglichkeiten geboten, welche sie entweder nicht, falsch, oder sogar auf kriminelle Weise
nutzen. 

In einem muss ich diesem angeblichen Mitarbeiter von Mythic/Bioware Recht geben: Die Spieler haben Warhammer Online
teilweise nicht verstanden. Bei allen Fehlern, welche das Spiel hatte und hat, die Spieler haben etwas ganz anderes
daraus gemacht, als die Entwickler im Sinn hatten. Das war sicherlich teilweise einfach nur naiv, wenn auch gut gemeint.


Herzlichst

Mac


----------



## Makalvian (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brummbör (12. Januar 2011)

und jetzt mal bissl eigenreflektion betreiben und die sätze unter deinem selbstporträt auf deine posts beziehen und du wirst feststellen dass du der sache schon nah kommst.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Januar 2011)

Find auch dieses Schild ruft gerade dannach, dass er es einmal für sich aufstellt und zum anderen, dass dieser Thread weiter benutzt wird ^^

Ich staune sie reduzieren jetzt sogar die Itempreise ^^ von RR75 niedriger, Spürbar. Da frag ich mich, ob man nicht jetzt die Items sogar hinter her geworfen bekommt? Meine für bissel Geld bekommt man ja schneller RR und das richtig schnell und dann noch weniger für die RVR Items bezahlen? Weiß net.
nichts gegen Markensystem, es muss aber auch dementsprechen gehalten werden und nicht erst nach dem man Geld fürs RR verlangt, die Markenpreise reduzieren. Vorher war das ja nicht möglich =), da hatt man ja wichtigeres zu tun gehabt oder sonst was. Aber solche Änderung machen das Spiel ja nicht besser.


----------



## C0ntra (13. Januar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ich staune sie reduzieren jetzt sogar die Itempreise ^^ von RR75 niedriger, Spürbar. Da frag ich mich, ob man nicht jetzt die Items sogar hinter her geworfen bekommt? Meine für bissel Geld bekommt man ja schneller RR und das richtig schnell und dann noch weniger für die RVR Items bezahlen? Weiß net.
> nichts gegen Markensystem, es muss aber auch dementsprechen gehalten werden und nicht erst nach dem man Geld fürs RR verlangt, die Markenpreise reduzieren. Vorher war das ja nicht möglich =), da hatt man ja wichtigeres zu tun gehabt oder sonst was. Aber solche Änderung machen das Spiel ja nicht besser.



Was sinnvoll ist, da Spieler mit 2H Waffen so eher die Chance haben sie die Waffe zu kaufen. Davor war man quasi gezwungen sich die Trophäen zu kaufen um am Ende die 75er Waffe zu kaufen. Man bekommt einfach schneller Ruf als man Marken bekommt, das war vor dem Patch so und mit AAO oder dem RvR Pack geht es nochmals schneller.

Denkt doch mal etwas weiter...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (14. Januar 2011)

Ja aber warum jetzt erst? Wie lange ist denn das mit den Marken Items schon so. Ist doch nicht erst jetzt, dass die Leute sagen. "Mensch die Items sind zu teuer oder ich brauch zu viel Marken, Erst die, dann die usw." Einige farmen ja die hohen Marken, um sie in niedrige um zuwandeln. Weil man so schneller an die Low Items kommt. Obwohl man eigentlich zu 100% das selbe macht wie vorher. Das ist etwas, was ich auch net ganz raus hab. Dieses 1:5 Tauschen. Das es eben zurück geht, ist für mich ein großer Fehler. 

Aber so etwas, kann man viel eher Patchen. Wo die ITems heraus gekommen sind oder paar Wochen/Monate dannach. Aber nicht so ewig hinten dran. So das es eben wie bei WOW ist. DAs man den Leuten schritt für schritt, für weniger Arbeit mehr gibt. Man bekommt für weniger Arbeit jetzt mehr Renown und kann über die Stufe steigern, was einige beim nach Leveln jetzt in Vorteile bringt. Man bekommt jetzt für viel weniger Marken oder für wertloses Gold, Set Items usw. Das hat man bei WOtlk mit WOW an die Spitze getrieben und hat gesehen wohin es führt. Das man eben nichts mehr Wert schätzt. Soll das bei WAR auch passieren? Denn einmal angefangen mit so etwas, gibt es nur schwer ein zurück! Außer man Resetet das Gesamte Marken/Token/Einfluss System und überarbeitet es vollständig. Das ist der einzige Weg, um etwas Gerechter zu machen.

Denn warum gibt es denn Marken im SC und im Open RVR wird man mit Einfluss abgespeißt. Warum eben hier keine Art Reroll und man überarbeitet überhaupt das Gesamte Belohnungssystem, wobei man RR an sich nicht überarbieten muss. Er ist nur eine Art Rang. Das Problem sie machen es sich wieder recht einfach und man wird sehen, wenn es Problem gibt oder die Leute wieder zu starkes EQ haben, müssen sie sich wieder was einfallen lassen, dass man als "Frischling" im hohen RVR, auch bissel schneller Items hat oder mehr aushält usw. Am Ende kommen sie dahin, dass man eh ein Grundset hat an Items fürs PVP, mit Rang 40 oder das man eben alles sehr stark in den Kosten reduziert oder gar neue Marken einführt.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Januar 2011)

Für alle unter RR80 wird es vereinfacht, damit diese Spieler schneller Anschluss und Ausrüstung bekommen. Die Markenpreise für die höheren Waffen bleiben doch gleich.


----------



## DerTingel (14. Januar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ja aber warum jetzt erst? Wie lange ist denn das mit den Marken Items schon so. Ist doch nicht erst jetzt, dass die Leute sagen. "Mensch die Items sind zu teuer oder ich brauch zu viel Marken, Erst die, dann die usw."



ich könnte dir jetzt erklären, dass es sehr wiedersinnig gewesen wäre direkt mit einführung von patch 1.4 und dem rvr-pack die kosten der sz-waffen zu senken.
patch 1.4. war schließlich ein rvr-patch, also ist es nicht so schlau wenn man die spieler in die sz lockt weil sie dort erstmal ihre ausrüstung farmen können.
aber ich lass es lieber...


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. Januar 2011)

Ähm ich redet net vom 1.4, ich rede nach der Einführung der SC Marken. Man hat ja die SC Marken eingeführt, weil kaum wer ins SC gegangen ist. Aber die Marken waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon sehr teuer. Man hatte erst die Idee mit den Waffen gehabt und dann eine zusätzliche Option angeboten, für Leute mit Sandsturmwaffe. DAs war die Änderungen. Die Preise waren aber von Anfang an sehr teuer und gerade die niedrigen waren eben vom Preis sehr hoch und man hat sie sich nur gekauft, um die höheren zu bekommen. Daher haben einige teilweise das günstigste gekauft was es gibt, um die besseren Marken frei zu schalten. 
Doch jetzt mal so spontant, ändert man es. Als würde es erst jetzt so sein.
Das ist was ich so erstaunlich find und SC gehören zum RVR dazu. Sie sind zwar vom Open RVR abgegrenzt wurden, was sehr genial ist und von vielen schon gefordert wurde. Damit eben SC so on ist, anmelden und rein gehen und die SC auch nicht über die Kontrolle entscheiden, was oft dass Problem war.

Aber man hat die ganze Zeit nie die Markenpreise verändert oder darüber nach Gedacht fürs Open RVR alternativen zu haben, die EInfluss Items sind nicht vergleichbar mit den SC Marken Items und da man Set trägt, fallen fast alle anderen Optionen weg =) nur im T1 und T2 nimmt man fast alles Einfluss Items die man bekommen kann. 
Daher ich bin echt verwundert, dass sie es nicht eher gebracht haben. Dazu wenn der Patch das Open RVR stärkt, brauch man keine Angst haben das die Leute wegen Marken ins SC gehen. Wenn das passiert, ist dass Open RVR nicht besser geworden. So eine Angst darf man nicht haben. Dann funktioniert im ganzen RVR Konzept was nicht.
Also man hätte es auch alles mit dem Patch 1.4 machen können oder eben davor.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2011)

Die Markenpreise waren nie zu hoch. Wenn ich eine blaue 51DPS Pistole habe, dann freue ich mich auch über eine lila 61DPS Pistole, auch wenn ich ja eigentlich schon die RR75+ Pistole tragen könnte.

Die Preise wurden 2 mal runterreguliert vor 1.4 und sie waren sehr passend. Einhänder konnte man fast immer kaufen, bei 2händern musste man eben sparen und konnte sich nur alle 2 waffen kaufen. Hatte man schon ein besseres Pendant dann war es eh redundant oder man hat sich halt besseres Sekundärequip geholt.

Die Anpassung jetzt bezieht sich auch nur auf das schnellere RR leveln dank Progression Pack.


----------



## DerTingel (15. Januar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Ähm ich redet net vom 1.4, ich rede nach der Einführung der SC Marken. Man hat ja die SC Marken eingeführt, weil kaum wer ins SC gegangen ist. Aber die Marken waren zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon sehr teuer. Man hatte erst die Idee mit den Waffen gehabt und dann eine zusätzliche Option angeboten, für Leute mit Sandsturmwaffe. DAs war die Änderungen. Die Preise waren aber von Anfang an sehr teuer und gerade die niedrigen waren eben vom Preis sehr hoch und man hat sie sich nur gekauft, um die höheren zu bekommen. Daher haben einige teilweise das günstigste gekauft was es gibt, um die besseren Marken frei zu schalten.
> Doch jetzt mal so spontant, ändert man es. Als würde es erst jetzt so sein.
> Das ist was ich so erstaunlich find und SC gehören zum RVR dazu. Sie sind zwar vom Open RVR abgegrenzt wurden, was sehr genial ist und von vielen schon gefordert wurde. Damit eben SC so on ist, anmelden und rein gehen und die SC auch nicht über die Kontrolle entscheiden, was oft dass Problem war.
> 
> ...



die waffen waren nie zu teuer, ich hatte sie meist lange bevor ich den nötigen rufrang erreicht habe...und das obwohl ich keine sz "gefarmt" habe und eine gute mischung aus rvr und sz gespielt habe.
mfg


----------



## Churchak (15. Januar 2011)

jup man "hing" nur stark hinterher wenn man nen Char spielte der vorm einführen der marken schon nen gewissen rang inne hatte so das man sich da genötigt fühlen konnte BGs zu grinden wenn man den unbedingt die beste erreischbare waffe möglichst morgen haben wollte. 
Ich fand das man mit frischen chars die oRvR marken genau wie die BG Marken eigendlich schon immer eher hinterher geworfen bekommen hat.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Januar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Markenpreise waren nie zu hoch. Wenn ich eine blaue 51DPS Pistole habe, dann freue ich mich auch über eine lila 61DPS Pistole, auch wenn ich ja eigentlich schon die RR75+ Pistole tragen könnte.
> 
> Die Preise wurden 2 mal runterreguliert vor 1.4 und sie waren sehr passend. Einhänder konnte man fast immer kaufen, bei 2händern musste man eben sparen und konnte sich nur alle 2 waffen kaufen. Hatte man schon ein besseres Pendant dann war es eh redundant oder man hat sich halt besseres Sekundärequip geholt.



Also um es deutlich zu machen, es war vorher (inwieweit es jetzt zutrifft weiß ich nicht) nicht möglich mit Erreichen von RR 55,65 oder 75 die passende 2H Waffe zu kaufen - so sollte es aber sein und nicht nur jede 2. Waffe. 
Bei 1H Waffen war es leicht, weil man die abwechselnd aktualisieren konnte. 
Es kann nicht Sinn und Zweck sein sich z.B. beim Erreichen von RR75 den 65er Stab zu kaufen.


----------



## DerTingel (16. Januar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Also um es deutlich zu machen, es war vorher (inwieweit es jetzt zutrifft weiß ich nicht) nicht möglich mit Erreichen von RR 55,65 oder 75 die passende 2H Waffe zu kaufen - so sollte es aber sein und nicht nur jede 2. Waffe.
> Bei 1H Waffen war es leicht, weil man die abwechselnd aktualisieren konnte.
> Es kann nicht Sinn und Zweck sein sich z.B. beim Erreichen von RR75 den 65er Stab zu kaufen.



naja, ich habs geschafft ohne sz zu grinden...ich weiss nicht wo dein problem lag die 2händer rechtzeitig zu bekommen. man muss halt schon ein paar sz gewinnen, um genug offi embleme zu bekommen.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Januar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Also um es deutlich zu machen, es war vorher (inwieweit es jetzt zutrifft weiß ich nicht) nicht möglich mit Erreichen von RR 55,65 oder 75 die passende 2H Waffe zu kaufen - so sollte es aber sein und nicht nur jede 2. Waffe.
> Bei 1H Waffen war es leicht, weil man die abwechselnd aktualisieren konnte.
> Es kann nicht Sinn und Zweck sein sich z.B. beim Erreichen von RR75 den 65er Stab zu kaufen.



sehe ich nicht so. Gearprogression muss nicht immer sofort fertig sein. Wenn ich beide RR65 Waffen will, brauche ich genauso lange, wie jemand, der einen RR65 2händer will. Kaufe ich immer nur eins abwechselnd sind die gesamtstats der Waffen schlechter, als die eines Zweihänders (also RR55 + RR65 Waffe gegen RR65 2händer). Daher sehe ich das schon als gerechtfertigt. Ich sehe aber ein, dass Karrieren, die nur 2händer tragen können, eine gewisse Preisreduktion haben sollte, im Vergleich zu Karrieren, die sowohl einhänder als auch 2händer tragen können.

Aber ich bin ganz ehrlich, Nosimur, ein Schwertmeister und RL Kumpel von mir, hat fast genauso wenig Zeit wie ich zum zocken (haha, er macht ja auch das gleiche wie ich  ) und konnte sich dennoch letztens (noch vor der Preisveränderung) sein RR55 Zweihänder kaufen (er war da RR58). Wenn es halt nicht punkt genau klappt oder man eh schon was besseres hat, dann muss man sich halt die Trophäe kaufen.

Die neuen Preise hingegen sind natürlich verdammt billig. Ich kann mir nun schon fast beide RR75 Waffen kaufen, da die nun auf Invasor Kosten gesenkt wurden. Ist aber gut so


----------



## C0ntra (16. Januar 2011)

DerTingel schrieb:


> naja, ich habs geschafft ohne sz zu grinden...ich weiss nicht wo dein problem lag die 2händer rechtzeitig zu bekommen. man muss halt schon ein paar sz gewinnen, um genug offi embleme zu bekommen.



Um die Offi. Embleme geht es doch gar nicht, die bekommt man doch hinterher geworfen. 
Und bei den Insignien ist es egal, ob man gewinnt oder nicht.

Spieler mit 1H Waffen brauchen aber bloß 2 Waffen kaufen, wenn sie diese des Designs wegen haben wollen, ansonsten reicht es wenn man bis 75 bzw jetzt 81 immer abwechselnd eine Waffe kauft und kommt so schneller an 2x 75/81 als jemand, der für jede Zwischenstufe eine 2H Waffe kaufen muss.

Bei den 1H Waffen hätten die Preise gleich bleiben müssen, das hat gepasst.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Januar 2011)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Um die Offi. Embleme geht es doch gar nicht, die bekommt man doch hinterher geworfen.
> Und bei den Insignien ist es egal, ob man gewinnt oder nicht.
> 
> Spieler mit 1H Waffen brauchen aber bloß 2 Waffen kaufen, wenn sie diese des Designs wegen haben wollen, ansonsten reicht es wenn man bis 75 bzw jetzt 81 immer abwechselnd eine Waffe kauft und kommt so schneller an 2x 75/81 als jemand, der für jede Zwischenstufe eine 2H Waffe kaufen muss.
> ...



wenn ich aber eh nur die hohe waffe brauche, dann kann ich auch die Trophäen kaufen. Kommt auf das gleiche kosten/nutzen Verhältnis.


----------



## C0ntra (16. Januar 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> wenn ich aber eh nur die hohe waffe brauche, dann kann ich auch die Trophäen kaufen. Kommt auf das gleiche kosten/nutzen Verhältnis.



Wieso braucht man nur die hohe Waffe? Während man im RR steigt braucht man doch stetig eine neue Waffe, lediglich bei 2H ist das problematisch und nichts anderes sagte ich die ganze Zeit. 

Vom Tempo wären beide nur gleich, wenn jemand immer beide 1H Waffen kauft aber das macht quasi niemand, weil der Ruf viel zu schnell steigt.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Januar 2011)

Also so schnell kommt man auch erst seit 1.4 durch die Ränge. Ich kenne nun schon einige Leute die es rechtzeitig zum RR up (oder kurz danach) geschafft haben, ihren 2händer zu bekommen. Jetzt wurden die Kosten gesenkt, weil man derzeit zu schnell für die Kosten durch die Ränge kommt.

Es gibt Waffen aus dem PvE, die meist schonmal eine gute Grundlage sind. Waffen übers RvR gibts auch und eben die Waffen aus dem Sc.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (16. Januar 2011)

Genau das mein ich ja Pymonte. Sie passen einfach die Marken an einen Bezahl Content an und damit haben Leute die für so ein Pack Geld bezahlen, einen Vorteil der stärker ist als 1 Rang und genau das ist was ich ja meine. Sie machen es halt so, dass die Leute sehr gern Geld ausgeben. Denn man levelt für Geld schneller RR und bekommt dafür noch etwas. Was vorher ja in der alten Diskussion dadurch zerredet wurde, weil der Vorteil keiner ist. Denn man muss ja noch Marken farmen. Genau das zerstören sie damit.

Ich hab nichts gegen ein Markensystem und nichts gegen, dass sie es reduzieren. Nur löst es nicht das Problem, dass man für diese Items ins SC gezwungen wird, obwohl es kein Bestandteil mehr vom O-RVR ist und vom Procress. Das heißt man muss Zeit opfern, für etwas und hilft niemanden. SC sind gut sie, dass man on geht anmeldet etc. Aber dann sollte man im O-RVR genau so eine selbe Möglichkeit haben gleichwertige Waffen zu bekommen oder Vergleichbare. Mit dem billiger SC Marken, lösen sie indirekt dieses Problem, man muss weniger in SC gehen. Doch am Ende, muss man Dinge kaufen, die man nicht braucht, um bessere Marken zu bekommen und Leute mit dem Pack, bekommen schneller RR und können so auch die nützlichen Waffen sich kaufen und nutzen, wo andere vielleicht bis zu einem gewissen Grad hinter her kommen.

Also in meinen Augen, lösen sie kein Problem. Man levelt sehr schnell im RR, was nicht falsch sein muss. Aber gibt den Leuten nun auch noch die Waffen viel eher, was auch nicht falsch sein muss. Doch was ist, wenn man dann die Items hat? Was vorher noch ein Ziel war, ist jetzt nebenbei geworden. Weil die RR81+ Items ja das neue Ziel sind und RR81+ zu werden, also zwingt man dadurch indirekt die Leute zum Pack kaufen, was eigentlich gar kein Muss sein sollte, weils ja kein Vorteil gibt.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Januar 2011)

Golrik schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich ja Pymonte. Sie passen einfach die Marken an einen Bezahl Content an und damit haben Leute die für so ein Pack Geld bezahlen, einen Vorteil der stärker ist als 1 Rang und genau das ist was ich ja meine.



Das ist Unsinn. Alle Leute bekommen den Preisnachlass, auch die Leute, die das Pack nicht haben. So betrachtet bekommen die sogar einfacher ihre Waffen, da sie nicht so durch die Ränge fliegen. Da der Renownboost aber erst so ab RR60+ richtig auffällig ist, ist das bisher kein Problem. So werden alle Sub 80ger auf ein Niveau gebracht.

]quote]Sie machen es halt so, dass die Leute sehr gern Geld ausgeben. Denn man levelt für Geld schneller RR und bekommt dafür noch etwas. Was vorher ja in der alten Diskussion dadurch zerredet wurde, weil der Vorteil keiner ist. Denn man muss ja noch Marken farmen. Genau das zerstören sie damit.[/QUOTE]

Und man muss immer noch Marken farmen. Man levelt durch das RvR Pack schneller, aber der Vorteil der neuen Waffenpreise kommt allen Spielern zugute. Es gibt keinen Vorteil für Leute, die das RvR Pack haben. So betrachtet stimme ich ja eher Contra zu, dass man dann sogar als Pack Besitzer eher den nachteil hat, da man seine Waffen viel zu langsam bekommt. 



> Ich hab nichts gegen ein Markensystem und nichts gegen, dass sie es reduzieren. Nur löst es nicht das Problem, dass man für diese Items ins SC gezwungen wird, obwohl es kein Bestandteil mehr vom O-RVR ist und vom Procress.


Niemand wird ins Sc gezwungen. EIGENTLICH sollte man ja aus Spaß spielen. Und wenn mir halt grad mehr der geordnete Kampf 12vs12 Spaß macht, dann spiele ich Scs. Ansonsten gehe ich ins RvR. Ob das Sc nun Einfluss fürs RvR gibt oder nicht, ist dabei nicht entscheidend. Eher wurde man früher ins SC gezwungen, da man sonst den Lock nicht bekommen hat. Dann musste man ins Sc, da es sonst nix gab. So ist das ein freiwilliger Spaß. Das nun negativ auszulegen ist naja... 



> Das heißt man muss Zeit opfern, für etwas und hilft niemanden.


 Wenn du Zeit opferst im Spiel, dann solltest du abschalten. Deswegen spielt man nicht. Geholfen hat es bisher auch niemandem.



> SC sind gut sie, dass man on geht anmeldet etc. Aber dann sollte man im O-RVR genau so eine selbe Möglichkeit haben gleichwertige Waffen zu bekommen oder Vergleichbare.



Keepdef. Lila Beutel. Waffen die eine Gewichtung von RR65+ haben und dabei ohne RR Anforderungen sind. Stadtbelagerung das gleiche. Beides oRvR Waffen.



> Mit dem billiger SC Marken, lösen sie indirekt dieses Problem, man muss weniger in SC gehen.


Nicht Sinn der Sache. Man kann sich nun unter RR80 schneller die Waffen kaufen und kann somit schneller zu den höheren RRs aufschließen. Bisher hat man länger gebraucht um die Waffen zu bekommen. Das war nicht nur wegen den verringerten RR Kosten ein Problem, auch weil natürlich Spieler am oberen Limit nun auch wieder besser wurden. So verringert man die Lücke zwischen High RR und Low RR auf Ebene der Bewaffnung.



> Doch am Ende, muss man Dinge kaufen, die man nicht braucht, um bessere Marken zu bekommen und Leute mit dem Pack, bekommen schneller RR und können so auch die nützlichen Waffen sich kaufen und nutzen, wo andere vielleicht bis zu einem gewissen Grad hinter her kommen.


Okay, hier schmeißt du nun 2 unabhängige Fakten ein und versuchst sie als Argument gegen WAR zu verkaufen. Am Ende muss keiner Dinge kaufen, die er nicht braucht, um an bessere Marken zu kommen. DU kaufst dir Waffen/Trophäen um aufzusteigen, wenn du schon einen hohen RR hast. Der Sinn dahinter ist, dass jeder hochrangige Spieler auch eine gewisse Zeit hat, bevor er an besseres Equip kommt und nicht der RR75+ Spieler nach 2 Wochen seine RR75+ Waffe hat, während der RR45+ Spieler nur seine "schlechtere" Waffe bekommt. Durch diesen Faktor Zeit wird die Balance etwas gewahrt, da der niedrig rangige Spieler nun auch noch etwas aufholen kann. Je nach Spielzeit & art bis zu 2 Waffenkostengattungen.
Nun zum anderen. Die nützlichen Waffen können sich beide Spieler kaufen, die mit und die ohne Pack. Die Mit Pack sind etwas schneller in der RR Progression, das heißt aber auch, dass sie in der Zeit weniger Marken bekommen. Der andere Spieler ohne Pack bekommt zwar weniger RP, dafür hat er aber auch mehr Zeit an die Marken zu kommen.
Da der Renown Bonus des Pack erst in den höheren Rängen so richtig greift, fällt dieser Bonus auch erst ab RR60+ so richtig auf. Daher ist es jetzt nicht so, dass ein RR40ger ohne Pack ausgelevelt wird von einem RR40ger mit Pack.




> Also in meinen Augen, lösen sie kein Problem. Man levelt sehr schnell im RR, was nicht falsch sein muss. Aber gibt den Leuten nun auch noch die Waffen viel eher, was auch nicht falsch sein muss. Doch was ist, wenn man dann die Items hat? Was vorher noch ein Ziel war, ist jetzt nebenbei geworden. Weil die RR81+ Items ja das neue Ziel sind und RR81+ zu werden, also zwingt man dadurch indirekt die Leute zum Pack kaufen, was eigentlich gar kein Muss sein sollte, weils ja kein Vorteil gibt.



Man zwingt die Leute gar nicht. Das Pack kostet nicht viel, ist also nun kein wirklicher Kostenfaktor. Wer wegen Gear und den RRs spielt, der muss eben das Pack kaufen. Natürlich, das ist ja Sinn der Sache. Aber WAR ist ebena uch ein PvP Spiel und daher muss auch immer dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Leute kompetetiv bleiben. Aus diesem Grund wurden die Preise gesenkt, nicht weil Mythic will, dass schnell alle die Waffen haben und sich dann das Pack kaufen. Das klappt eh nicht. Die SPieler, die jetzt noch nicht RR80 sind (so wie ich) werden bis dahin auch immer noch einiges an Zeit gebrauchen. Die Spieler, die schon RR80 sind, werden von dieser Änderung nicht betroffen. Es ist schließlich nicht so, dass alle Spieler gleich schnell leveln und daher alle Spieler in den nächsten 3 Wochen RR80 sind. Dieser Schritt von Mythic war gut, denn er erlaubt "kleineren" Spielern aufzuholen. Anstatt abgehängt zu werden.

Aus welchem Grund sonst entwertet Blizzard wohl bei jedem Content Patch die Items des vorigen Contents größtenteils? Doch auch nur, damit Spieler X, der gerade Level 85 geworden ist, mit den anderen Spielern mithalten kann und nicht ewig hinterherhängt.

MfG,
Thorst


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. Januar 2011)

Darum geht es ja, die Leute mit dem Pack haben mehr davon. Klar haben auch die ohne was davon, ist ja bei WOW auch net anders. Klar mit dem Addon kommst erst auf 85, kannst den neuen Job haben und Fliegen im alten Lande. Doch die Quests, die Änderungen von den Marken hat man ja schon bis Level 80 an sich. Man kann also auch bis Level 60 in der alten WElt sehr gut leveln, ohne sich das Addon zu kaufen. 
Klar kostet es mehr als das RVR Pack, es beinhaltet ja auch mehr. Neue Zonen, neue BGs und neuen Job etc. Es wird auch deutlich effektiver an den Klassen gearbeitet usw. 
Auch Eve online bietet mehr mit seinen Content Patches und verlangt dafür nichts.

Das Prob ist aber nicht Mythic. Sondern EA. Die sehen, dass sie selbst aus einem "erfolglosen" Spiel, Geld herausholen, ohne dafür content anzubieten. Denn man schaltet ja nicht wirklich was besonderes frei oder was neues. Klar man bleibt im selben content, ist ja RVR ok. Ist ja in dem Punkt richtig.
Aber es ist falsch zu glauben, dass damit die RVR Packs so toll sind. Sie sind es garnicht, weil sie die Item Spirale enorm verstärken, sonst bräuchte man ja alte Items nicht mehr neu machen.

Denn man hat mit Länder der Toten die Item Spirale gestartet, mit den SC verstärkt. Da die Items dort ja lohend sein müssen, um auch die Sandsturmwaffenträger zu motvieren. Dann hat man die neuen RR100 verfügbar gemacht, damit neue Waffen und Waffen ohne RR im O-RVR (was auch immer ohne RR für Items sein sollen, was ich noch nei gut fand, da es keine reinen PVE Items gibt oder PVP Items). Damit beschleunigt man auch das man RR80 wird und sich das pack kauft. Aber nur damit man im alten Contetet, Konkurenz Fähig bleibt. Klar ändern sie nicht den Content. Ist Logo, weil A wäre es deutlich mehr arbeit das alte aufzubohren und neu aufzubauen und zweites eine neue Zone hätte alles verlagert. Das heißt aber, man bezahlt eigentlich einen Content, der garnicht da alt ist. 

Es ist halt an sich nicht schlecht, Addons auf zuteilen. Doch war der Patch 1.4 vom Umfang kein Addon. Da die Änderungen zwar im Konzept teilweise waren, aber nicht wirklich umsturtz ähnlich. Wie halt die Talentänderungen bei WOW, die eben alle Klassen noch einmal neu gemacht hat. Im Sinne von "WOW neu". 
Auch hat man nicht viel an den Klassen geändert oder die Chancen genutzt eben was zu ändern. Man hat nicht das RVR aufgebrochen. Man hat es so belassen und an sich, nur die Lockmechanik und damit den Progress verändert. Zum Guten natürlich, aber eben nicht wirklich effektiv tiefgreifend. Auch wäre hier die chance gewesen, die Item Spirale zu stoppen und eben über ein neueres Belohnugnssystem und Kistensystem nach zu denken, nein da wurde nichts geändert. Also der am Ende doch einfachere Weg und sie Verlangen dafür kein Geld. Ist ja der alte Content, so ist es auch bei WOW. Sie verlangen für das late nicht mehr. Sie verlangen für das neue was. Ist klar ist halt schon immer so bei WOW.
Nur bei WAR wird an sich kein neuer Content angeboten, aber man bekommt vorteile für Geld und die werden bestärkt. Wie gesagt Eve Online bietet alles für monatliche Gebühren an, die Pelxe sind keine echten Vorteile, wie schneller RR. Da der RR bei einem selbst bleibt! Das Plex wandert und damit auch Geld, zwar bekommt man so Geld. Aber der Vorteil davon ist, ein andere profitiert auch von dem Geld. 

Nein dieser kleine Hotfix zeigt doch nur ihren Weg. Denn sie weiter gehen werden. Klar werden sie bissel Patchen, aber wie vorher. So einfach wie möglich und wenn es nicht so funzt, wie es eigentlich soll wird es verschwiegen und der Patch verkauft als würde es funzen. Ich glaub nicht daran, dass sie ihre Patch Politik verändern. Das was einige hier immer wieder beschrieen haben ist ja ma Ende eingetreten. Item Spirale ist ja enorm verstärkt wurden und der Vorteil, der keine ist, ist am Ende doch einer geworden. Denn wenn man eher an die Waffen kommt schön und gut, aber die anderen können sie einen ja nicht abnehmen oder zerstören. So das der Vorteil nicht von dauer ist. Meine dann dürfte das Zeug nicht so viel kosten, ist ja klar =). Aber damit bleibt der kleine Vorteil immer bestehen.


----------



## Fusie (1. März 2011)

So, nachdem Andy Belford nach CoH entschwunden ist, hat auch nun sein Ersatz James Nichols stillschweigend den Hut genommen und ist bei Rift wieder aufgetaucht - Links dazu findet man im offiziellen WAR Forum.

Frage mich gerade wer da nun noch wirklich für WAR zuständig ist, wenn die Leute nach und nach entfleuchen...


----------



## Amkhar (1. März 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Frage mich gerade wer da nun noch wirklich für WAR zuständig ist, wenn die Leute nach und nach entfleuchen...



Die werden doch wohl eine Putzfrau oder einen Hausmeister haben,wenn nicht dann kann ja der Postbote ab und zu vorbeischauen und nach dem rechten sehen.


----------



## Pymonte (1. März 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> So, nachdem Andy Belford nach CoH entschwunden ist, hat auch nun sein Ersatz James Nichols stillschweigend den Hut genommen und ist bei Rift wieder aufgetaucht - Links dazu findet man im offiziellen WAR Forum.
> 
> Frage mich gerade wer da nun noch wirklich für WAR zuständig ist, wenn die Leute nach und nach entfleuchen...



so stillschweigend (oder unbekannt) war das nicht, aber so wie bei allen Geschäftsentscheidungen wird sowas eben Firmenintern geregelt. NDA sein dank 

Und Ersatz wird ja schon gesucht:



> I am sad that James left. He did a lot of stuff behind the scenes and I'll miss his knowledge of procedures especially in the beginning.
> There are career opportunities one has to take and I wish him all the best.
> 
> Sadly this means, that I'll have to do a lot more work with two people gone and that I won't be able to give the European players some exceptional care, since I now have to deal with all of you.
> ...



kkthxbye


----------



## OldboyX (1. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *Schon allein, wenn du ein Spiel startest, egal welches, willst du dich entertainen lassen, denn genau dafür und für nichts anderes wurde ein Spiel gemacht.*
> 
> ...







> Irgendwie auch verständlich, dass man einen solchen Zustand will, oder nicht? Was hältst du von folgendem Sachverhalt: "Überraschung, sie sind morgen arbeitslos!" Hatte ich schon. Unerwartet? Ja! Adreanlin? Pur!
> Spass? Nö! Aber genau das soll ein Spiel machen. Und deswegen brauche ich kein Spiel, wo eben alles, was ich aufgebaut habe und das mit wochen- oder gar monatelangen Zeiteinsatz, von einem Moment zum anderen mit einem Schlag kaputt gehen kann. Das mag für viele Mensch ein besonderer Anreiz sein und daran ist ja nichts verkehrtes.



Tja, das Problem ist nur, du kannst nicht das beste aus beiden Welten haben. Der "Couch-Potato" wird niemals ein so intensives körperliches Erlebnis haben, wie es ein Free-Solo Kletterer hat. Nur beim Einen kann man eben direkt sterben, beim anderen höchstens langfristig, aber das "perceived risk" ist nunmal beim Free-Solo Klettern unendlich viel größer, und es gibt Filme darüber noch und nöcher und Leute sehen sich das mit Staunen an. Doch selber machen, naja. Da gibts eben dieses Risiko - und diese Konsequenzen und dieser Aufwand - die Anstrengung usw. usw. Und wenn du glaubst der Vergleich sei weit hergeholt. Durchkämme Youtube. Da gibt es einiges an "hardes videogames ever". Die haben unzählige Klicks weil irgendwer sich durch ein unheimlich schweres Spiel gekämpft hat und es (in fast heroischer Manier) bezwungen hat. Bestseller jedoch war das Spiel (oder der entsprechende Leve / Schwierigkeitsgrad) mit Sicherheit keiner....

Warum sind die spannendsten Sportereignisse jene, wo die Entscheidung knapp ausfällt? Warum ist das KO-System so interessant usw. Überall wo Verlust und Gewinn so nah bei einander liegen, wo die "Kurve" sehr schnell und sehr stark ausschlagen kann, da gibt es die großen "Herzklopf-Emotionen". DIE Erlebnisse, an die man sich erinnert, über die man spricht, wovon man erzählt usw. Die meisten Menschen haben wenige dieser Erlebnisse selbst (oder eben in stark abeschwächter Form) und begeistern sich eben dann für die extremenen Erlebnisse anderer.

Auch das unterstreicht wiederum nur das was ich dauernd versuche zu sagen:
WoW: Couch-Potatoes = sehr viele
Darkfall: Free-Solo = wenige




> Das muss für mich aber nicht gezwungener Maßen Zutat eines Spieles sein, dass ein tiefes, dynamisches und unberechenbares und eben nicht seichtes (wie du immer so schön sagst) Spielerlebnis bietet. In diesem Punkt werden wir uns nie einigen, auch wenn wir noch bis zum jüngsten Tag weiter diskutieren.



Ich sage, dass Risiko/Konsequenzen auf jeden Fall UNBEDINGT Zutat eines Spiels sein müssen, das tiefgängig, dynamisch, komplex und unberechenbar ist (auch wenn du immer noch auf der engen Sichtweise beharrst, dass "du verlierst alles was du in X Monaten erarbeitet hast" die einzige mögliche Konsequenz sei, was ich so nie gesagt habe). Der Grund wieso wir uns nicht einigen ist, dass du Tiefgang einfach gleichsetzt mit "was dir am besten gefällt/zusagt". Für mich ist Tiefgang am Ehesten mit Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten oder mit Komplexität gleichzusetzen, beides ist nicht zu erreichen, wenn du einfach eine komplette Variable aus der Gleichung streichst (bzw. ist es dann auf jeden Fall nur noch vermindert vorhanden, das ist einfache Logik).

PS: Ich spiele übrigens auch lieber WoW als Darkfall und bin was meinen persönlichen Geschmack betrifft, durchaus auf deiner Seite. Doch wenn ich mir einreden würde, dass WoW großartig viel Tiefgang hätte, dann würde ich mir in den eigenen Sack lügen. Und wenn ich mir einreden würde, dass man in Eve nicht binnen Sekunden alles verlieren kann, was man in Monaten hart erarbeitet hat (und eben darin auch der Reiz für viele liegt), dann würde ich mir auch in den eigenen Sack lügen... (wobei Eve angeblich auch schon stark entschärft wurde, was wiederum zu Frust bei den "hardcore" Spielern führt, die eben genau diesen "kick" brauchen).


Sieh es einfach Mal so: Sobald auf den Mount Everest eine Seilbahn hochfährt werden 1000000e für 50&#8364; das Ticket dort hochfahren. Das Risiko ist ungleich geringer, die Erfahrung in keinster Weise mit einer "echten Besteigung" zu vergleichen und all jene, die wirklich "Bergsteigen mit Tiefgang wollen" werden sich dafür gar nicht interessieren.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. März 2011)

Der Punkt ist genau diese Abwägung von Verlust. Wie er gestaltet wird und das kann auf so viele Art und weiße. Darkfall hat Full Loot, Eve Online eben kein Full Loot. Andere Spiele lassen Items zerstören etc. Also der Verlust kann in vielen Formen geschehen, doch um wirklich etwas im PVP zu Bewegen, gehört dieser dazu und wenn das Gebiets Kontrolle ist und damit Verlust von einigen Zugangs Möglichkeiten oder Bonis. Dann ist es auch ein Verlust. Daraus kann auch eine Art Zwang enstehen, am PVP mit zu machen. Das ist ja auch ein Problem bei WAR.
Natürlich will man die Leute nicht zwingen on zu kommen und ab ins RVR zu gehen. Aber wenn man halt keinen indirekten Zwang hat und nichts, was die Leute verlieren. Ist es ihnen völlig Gleichgültig. Dann schauen sie, wo sie am meisten Renown bekommen und fertig und wenn es zufällig Open RVR ist, sehr gut dafür und wenn es dann doch eher SC ist, weil man dort halt zusatz Marken bekommt, dann ist es eben SC. Aber wenn es eine Art indirekten Zwang, durch einen Verlust gibt. Denn man verhindern kann, ersetzten müsste oder ähnliches, dann wäre es ein Anreiz. 

Verlust ist ein Allgemeiner Begriff, der eben sehr stark sein kann, aber auch nicht. Nur sollte er Spürbar sein und damit eine Art interesse am RVR wecken. So das man es nicht ignon kann, weil man halt kein Bock auf den Gegner hat oder ihn halt ins Leere laufen lassen will. Man brauch einen anreiz und keinen künstlichen wie es Mythic ja immer wieder gemach hat. Mehr Renown, neue Items, neue Marken, weniger Voraussetzung, höheren Renownrang etc. Bei Eve funktioniert es ohne diese Dinge. Sie ändern zwar auch einiges und haben ihre Probleme. Aber sie führen nicht immer wieder neue Dinge ein, damit im 0.0 die Leute Krieg führen. Das machen die von ganz alleine.

Also muss es doch etwas geben, was die Leute bei Eve antreibt. Warum sie Miner suchen, PVPler, Missionrunner etc. während bei WAR, einige Leute sagen. Es ist halt ein PVP Siel und hier gibt es kein PVE, es hat Fokus auf PVP. Aber sobald mal Widerstand da ist, hauen sie ab oder haben kein Bock mehr oder keine Zeit oder gehen in SC etc. Das ist denk ich auch ein Punkt den Oldboy mit ansprechen will. 
Es muss doch einen anreiz bei Eve geben, warum dass PVP sich dort selbst dreht und bei WAR brauch es immer wieder eingriffe von Seiten Mythic (mehr Renown, höheren Renown Rang und neue Items, Renown Voraussetzungen senken, neue Marken, Ingame Events etc.) Klar gibt es auch Situationen wo man echt kein Bock mehr hat oder dann doch ein anderes ziel aussucht. 

Aber dennoch Verlust muss nicht zur Folge haben, alles zu verlieren was man über Monate erarbeitet hat. Verlust kann auch sein, Gebiete zu verlieren die einem wirklich gehört haben und an den man mit seiner Gilde gearbeitet hat. So das man sie erst zurück erobern muss. Das aber gern macht, weil man eingie nette Optionen bekommt etc.


----------



## Lari (2. März 2011)

@ Server-Down:
In Rift gehen die Server auch zur Prime-Time runter. Zuletzt vorgestern 21.30 und auch gerne generell am Wochenende


----------



## Makalvian (2. März 2011)

Danke Golrik zu geil 

Edit: Das zählte noch zu der Aussage mit der Wand, ich hatte die Seite länger offen da ich erst später zum lesen kam und mittlerweile sieht es so als hätte ein Mod aufgeräumt.


----------



## Pymonte (2. März 2011)

Was hat er denn tolles gesagt?^^


----------



## Bellae (2. März 2011)

Ich zeige das immer wieder gerne an Beispielen was gerade WoW am Anfang ausgemacht hat.

Wir haben uns Zusammen in UC getroffen und sind "zusammen" ins Kloster gelaufen/geritten, wir sind zusammen nach feralas und nach dm geritten. Wir haben zusammen gecraftet,Resi gefarmt oder wir haben zusammen Elitequests, normale Quests gemacht, wir haben uns eben Zusammen abends verabredet..

Einige Bsp.
Es war episch Ubrs zu 8 zu machen, es war episch scholo ohne wipe zu bestehen,es war episch Alterac 8h zu verbringen und am nächsten Morgen noch die gleichen Leute zu treffen, es war episch Molten Core und BWL zu bewältigen, Lady Vashj umzuhauen, es war episch BT zu betreten, es war episch Sunwell zu sehen und und und.. Die Die das verstehen können sich den Teil weiterdenken.. abgesehen von schon einigen heftigen Klassennervs Ende BC, lt. Blizzard elementär wichtig für Arena etc. war bis hier alles noch in Ordnung. (für Spieler die schon 4 Jahre Gebühren zahlten wohlgemerkt

Dann kam WotlK :
Ok, WoW wurde populärer und die Mehrheit verlangte schreiend irgendwelche hirnfreien nervs, weil ja alles so "lange" dauert oder weil nicht jeder alles sehen konnte, die Anfangsphilosophie Blizzards wurde durch eingehende Gebühren und Gebühren sowie Schreie des kommerzes in den Schatten gestellt. Oh stop da gab es die Einführung des heroischen Raids für "hardcorespieler", geniaaaaaal nachdem man die 10er Version und 25er Version gespielt hat, konnte man die ganze Kacke nochmal auf Heroic spielen.. No Comment. Mit Naxx und Ony kamen nur aufgeschwemmte Redesigns ohne Scharm früherer PVE Begegnungen. Wobei man dabei sagen muss, es ist seit WotlK so das man sobald der nächste Contentpatch auf die Betaserver geht es Zwanzigmillionen Guides gibt wie die Bosse + Trash zu legen sind, wo Spieler A hinlaufen soll und Spieler B nicht wenn das und das passiert. Bosse sind schon lange nichts "besonderes" mehr. Besonders waren Bosse in Classic und BC da wurde sich bei fast allen Begegnungen Mühe gegeben etwas rüberzubringen.


----------



## Churchak (2. März 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Was hat er denn tolles gesagt?^^



Er hatte dem Troll der hier meinte extremstänkern betreiben zu müssen,recht gut abgewatscht und ihm geraten seine Probleme doch einen seiner 4 Wände zu erzählen. ^^

@Bellae ich versteh deinen post nicht bzw nicht was er mit WAR und/oder EA zu tun hat.


----------



## Ascalonier (2. März 2011)

Wie auch immer ,bei swtor hat blizz. grund zu sorge. Allein der Titel wird die Massen ziehen.Alles was da aus den Foren kommt ist nur spekulation.Ich glaube nicht das sie die selben fehler wie bei warhammmer machen, dazu sind die Spiel zu verschieden. Die Leute wollen kein wow Klon das haben die Entwickler endlich kapiert.


----------



## L0wki (3. März 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Wie auch immer ,bei swtor hat blizz. grund zu sorge. Allein der Titel wird die Massen ziehen.Alles was da aus den Foren kommt ist nur spekulation.Ich glaube nicht das sie die selben fehler wie bei warhammmer machen, dazu sind die Spiel zu verschieden. Die Leute wollen kein wow Klon das haben die Entwickler endlich kapiert.




Öhm Sorry aber EA macht immer noch die selben völlig bekloppten Fehler wie eh und je. Und ich fürchte SWTOR wird höllisch floppen. Selbst SOE stellt sich besser an als EA und das will schon was heißen  Entweder EA riskiert endlich mal was bei MMORPG´s und damit mein ich nicht nur sinnlos Kohle rauswerfen sondern endlich mal wirklich was riskieren oder es floppt wie jedwedes MMORPG was EA bisher angefasst hat. UO? Ham se kaputt gemacht (und das ist immer noch das erfolgreichste EA MMORPG) UO2 Eingestellt UOX? Eingestellt! Sims Online? Flop Harry Potter MMO? Nie über Konzeptionsphase hinaus gekommen Motor City online? Nach ein paar Wochen vom Netz genommen Genauso wie das Weltraum MMORPG dessen Name mir schon wieder entfallen ist. Sorry aber wenn eine Firma weiß wie man MMORPGS so richtig und gründlich in den Sand setzt führt kein Weg an EA vorbei. Und die Vollpfosten lernen es nicht. Die glauben immer noch man müsse nur das entsprechende Team kaufen nen Einpeitscher vorsetzen und dann fließt das Geld in Strömen.


----------



## Pymonte (3. März 2011)

EA stellt sich nicht so blöd an, sonst wäre es kein Milliarden $ Publisher


----------



## Churchak (3. März 2011)

Naja aber zumindest steuern sie (EA und Bioware) mit ihren "RPG"s in eine Richtung die mir persönlich so garnicht schmecken will (neustes Beispiel DA2) und mich doch eher abstösst.Wenn man dann noch die neusten Aussagen von Bioware Entwicklern liest wo die einem erzählen sie wollen den Spieler nicht überfordern und deswegen packen sie nen kleineres Packet aber gleichzeitig schon kaufbares Extrazeug im Laden steht bevor das Spiel rausgekommen ist dann ist das schon verarsche.


----------



## Ascalonier (3. März 2011)

L0wki schrieb:


> Öhm Sorry aber EA macht immer noch die selben völlig bekloppten Fehler wie eh und je. Und ich fürchte SWTOR wird höllisch floppen. Selbst SOE stellt sich besser an als EA und das will schon was heißen  Entweder EA riskiert endlich mal was bei MMORPG´s und damit mein ich nicht nur sinnlos Kohle rauswerfen sondern endlich mal wirklich was riskieren oder es floppt wie jedwedes MMORPG was EA bisher angefasst hat. UO? Ham se kaputt gemacht (und das ist immer noch das erfolgreichste EA MMORPG) UO2 Eingestellt UOX? Eingestellt! Sims Online? Flop Harry Potter MMO? Nie über Konzeptionsphase hinaus gekommen Motor City online? Nach ein paar Wochen vom Netz genommen Genauso wie das Weltraum MMORPG dessen Name mir schon wieder entfallen ist. Sorry aber wenn eine Firma weiß wie man MMORPGS so richtig und gründlich in den Sand setzt führt kein Weg an EA vorbei. Und die Vollpfosten lernen es nicht. Die glauben immer noch man müsse nur das entsprechende Team kaufen nen Einpeitscher vorsetzen und dann fließt das Geld in Strömen.



Du hast APB vergessen, die halten den Rekord, so schnell wie die wieder weg waren. Jetzt sol es wieder ein Comeback geben für APB, siehe Rift  ex War Mitarbeiter.
EA ist ein Gewinn Unternehmen und Spiele die nicht laufen sind da schnell weg. Das ist besser als mit WoW  10 Jähriges Jubiläum der Smaragdgrüner Traum zu feiern.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (3. März 2011)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> EA ist ein Gewinn Unternehmen und Spiele die nicht laufen sind da schnell weg.



EA ist vor allem ein extrem großes Unternehmen bei dem Warhammer dann doch eher ein Spiel und verdammt vielen ist. Leider ist der aktuelle Jahresbericht noch nicht draußen, aber der letzte sollte eigentlich schon die Dimensionen zeigen:



> Im abgelaufenen Geschäftsjahr (1. April 2009 bis 31. März 2010) erwirtschaftete Electronic Arts einen Umsatz von 3,654 Mrd. Dollar - deutlich weniger als im Vorjahr, als der Umsatz 4,212 Mrd. Dollar betrug. Immerhin: Das Minus in der Bilanz betrug 'nur' noch 677 Mio. Dollar, nachdem man im Vorjahr einen Verlust von 1,088 Mrd. Dollar hinnehmen musste.



Verlust von nur noch 677 Millionen Dollar...was interessiert da Warhammer?


> In Sachen Qualität sei EA führend, heißt es im Bericht. 20 Spiele hätten einen Metacritic-Wert von 80 oder höher erreicht.



Hätte Warhammer bei Release auch zu diesen Spielen gezählt wären wohl nicht so viele Abonenten gleich wieder abgesprungen, nur so am Rande ^^

Und noch ganz interessant, aber Vorjahreszahlen:



> _System: Umsatzanteil (Vorjahreswert)_
> 
> 
> Xbox 360: 28% (15%)
> ...



EA ist hauptsächlich im Konsolenmarkt unterwegs, der PC mit seinen 18% gesunken von 21% ist nicht gerade das Steckenpferd..

Quelle:
http://www.4players.de/4players.php/spielinfonews/Allgemein/3941/2013483/

Bin mal gespannt wie es aussieht wenn im Mai die neuen Zahlen veröffentlicht werden. Immer diese abweichenden Wirtschaftsjahre ^^


----------



## Makalvian (3. März 2011)

Nett anzusehen wäre die Hochrechnung des Anteils der Konsolenspielverkäufe aber auf Europa und Amerika, da soweit mir bekannt gerade in USA wesentlich mehr Sport Spiele an den Konsolen gespielt werden, womit bekanntermaßen Ea ja auch sein Hauptgeld verdient. Also Nhl,Nfl,Fifa,Nba,Need for Speed, Skate und eventuell noch Burnout. Wovon auch bei allen fast jedes Jahr 1 neuer Teil rauskommt...


----------



## Lilrolille (3. März 2011)

Eines darf man bei Bioware derzeit nicht vergessen, sie gehören zwar zu EA, aber sind auch das stärkste Entwicklerstudio im Konzern. Mit DA2 werden sie voll auf die Fresse fliegen, allerdings wird ME3 das wahrscheinlich wieder wett machen, SWTOR ist ein anderes Thema. Zu EA kann man stehn wie man will, aber allein wenn man sich jetzt Dead Space 2, Bulletstorm und das kommende BF3 anschaut, das sind Top Titel, genau wie es auch DA1 und MA2, BFBC2 waren. EA besitzt jetzt immerhin die stärksten IPs mit Warhammer Fantasy und Star Wars, was sie daraus machen wird die Zeit zeigen ... will BF3 spielen 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (4. März 2011)

[DM schrieb:
			
		

> Zottel' date='03 March 2011 - 13:03' timestamp='1299155835' post='3027953']
> EA ist vor allem ein extrem großes Unternehmen bei dem Warhammer dann doch eher ein Spiel und verdammt vielen ist. Leider ist der aktuelle Jahresbericht noch nicht draußen, aber der letzte sollte eigentlich schon die Dimensionen zeigen:
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber warum zitierst du Sachen ohne Quellenangabe?


----------



## Lilrolille (4. März 2011)

Bellae schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Einige Bsp.
> Es war episch Ubrs zu 8 zu machen, es war episch scholo ohne wipe zu bestehen,es war episch Alterac 8h zu verbringen und am nächsten Morgen noch die gleichen Leute zu treffen, es war episch Molten Core und BWL zu bewältigen, Lady Vashj umzuhauen, es war episch BT zu betreten, es war episch Sunwell zu sehen und und und.. Die Die das verstehen können sich den Teil weiterdenken.. abgesehen von schon einigen heftigen Klassennervs Ende BC, lt. Blizzard elementär wichtig für Arena etc. war bis hier alles noch in Ordnung. (für Spieler die schon 4 Jahre Gebühren zahlten wohlgemerkt ...



Da du ja hier im Warhammer Forum bist, es war episch mit ein paar 100 Mann vor der Festung zu stehen und dann nochmal dieselbe Anzahl an Gegner gegenüner zu haben (und da haben wir uns im 500 vs 500 Bereich bewegt), das da der Server in die Knie geht ok, aber allein das "Wir greifen jetzt die Festung an"-Gefühl und du drehst dich um und siehst nur noch genauso motivierte Mitspieler, das hatte schon was episches. Sowas hab ich bis jetzt noch in keinem Spiel erlebt!

LG,
Lilro

P.S. ach wie gern würd ich mich mal wieder durch die Festungen schnetzeln  und Churchak würd ich auch mal wieder gern mit seinem HJ sehen 

P.P.S. Pymonte ist Thorss nen Twink von dir?


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2011)

Thorst ist mein Main


----------



## Churchak (4. März 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> und Churchak würd ich auch mal wieder gern mit seinem HJ sehen



du willst doch nur nen Opfer haben *wein* 
Naja der HJ langweilt mich immo, dank Gossenläufer kann man ja inzwichen auch super Schleichäääääkschääään mit nem Erzi (z haben und das wegspringen selbigen liiiiiiieb ich einfach. ^^
Nur schade das Mythic nicht hinbekommen hat daraus ne art Monsterplay 3. Fraktion zu basteln.Es wär bestimmt lustig geworden da mal mit paar Destrosen zusammen Ordler UND Destros als Rattenschwarm aufzumischen.
Und vorallen hät man so mal diversen Chatnervtötern in den eigenen Reihen eine reinwuseln können.*g*


----------



## Peloquin (4. März 2011)

Membaris schrieb:


> Kann jemand in kurzen Sätzen schreiben wobei es in diese Brief geht? Mein
> Englisch läßt doch sehr zu wünschen übrig. Wäre echt nett wenn das jemand
> tun könnte




sind ja etwas mehr als nur 2 Sätze. Aber im Grunde geht es um das Gleiche was in vielen großen Firmen stattfindet. Kompetente Mitarbeiter werden gekündigt und zurück bleiben die Leute die nach dem Lied tanzen was gerade gespielt wird (kurz gesagt die Schleimer und Arschkriecher). Er läßt sich darüber sehr intensiv aus.

*HIER KANNST DU AUFHÖREN ZU LESEN der Rest sind Details aus der Firma oder Vorraussagen das neue Spiele auch scheiße sein werden <-- welch ein Nostradamus diese Mann xD
*
Ich möchte aber mal eine Gegenfrage stellen. Seid den Zeiten von The Bards Tale Adventure sind die Grafiken der Spiele immer besser geworden, jedoch die inhalte immer schwächer. Auf der einen Seite gibt es ein paar führende Genres natürlich von führenden Herstellern und auf der anderen Seite eine Masse an Spielern die NIEMALS aber wirklich NIEMALS zufrieden ist. Ist die Story gut ist die Grafik zu scheiße ist die Grafik super ist das Spiel zu kurz immer das selbe gejammer. Deshalb gegen die Konzerne wie Electronic Arts den einzig gangbaren weg.

IHR ALS COMMUNITY seid an dieser Miesere einfach selbst schuld. EA und andere bauen garnicht mehr auf Dauerhaften Spielspaß. Ein kleiner Schuß (in Form eines neuen SPiels) entwickelt von irgendwelchen Subunternehmen die in Fernost sitzen und für 2,5 Euro die Stunde programmieren und wenn der in die Hose geht WAYNE. Die Papis und die Mamis der Europäischen und Amerikanischen Bälger zahlen schon sonst wird eben wieder rumgemeckert und Pappi braucht die 3. Mami und Mami ist so genervt von dem Kind das sie den 4. Papi heratet. Anstatt einfach mal zufrieden zu sein und nicht ständig nach der nächsten Penisverlängerung zu suchen - wird hier ständig immer so getan als wäre jeder von diesen (den Markt steuernden) Drecksblagen der nächste Justin Bieber der direkt ein Handy und einen Ferrari haben muss. Das nutzen die EAs dieser welt natürlich schamlos aus und bringen Spielinhalte die solche Lowbrainer sind, das man auch Ali und Mura vom Dönerstand mit der Erfindung der Spielidee beauftragen können. 

Ja ja ich mecker nur und ich hab ja soooo keine Ahnung und bla bla und natürlich sind das nicht die Spieler schuld neieeeein auf gar keinen Fall. Dann bringt doch jetzt mal ein Spiel heraus wo man z. B. ein richtiges Rätsel knacken muss um z. B. einen Loot in einer Instanz zu bekommen oder noch besser generell Rätsel lösen muß einfach mehr denken. Glaubt ihr sowas würde EA machen, wenn es doch weiss das es mehrere Millionen User gibt die wirklich jeden Scheiß (siehe Grand Tourismo 90 und Need 4 Speed 200) kaufen.

Ich finds lustig das der Typ rumheult. Traurig finde ich das ein Mensch mehrere Jahre braucht um festzustellen das er in einer Industrie tätig ist, die seinem wunsch nach Idealismus (Kreativität) so garnicht entspricht, weil sie vom Mainstream (jap damit seid ihr gemeint) gesteuert wird.

In der Spieleindustrie ist kein Platz für kreative Indealisten die entgegen aller Unkenrufe das entwickeln was sie wollen auch auf die Gefahr hin damit vor die Wand zu fahren.

Warum? Weil sie für eine total verdummte Gesellschaft programmieren.

Es gibt ja hier immer noch Leute die Justin Bieber doof finden (gleichzeitig aber Bushido und Sido Platten im Schrank haben)

Erklärt mir doch bitte jemand mal den Unterschied zwischen 

Justin Bieber
Sido
Bushido
50 Cent
Mariane Rosenberg
Rex Gildo
und Ramstein

Die Musik mag zwar anders klingen, aber sie ist auf den einzelnen Interpreten bezogen nicht mehr so kreativ wie sie zu den Anfangszeiten war.

Bezogen auf die Spieleindustrie?

Was gibts denn heute noch

Shooter
Fussball
Autorennen
MMOs
Offline RPGs

Sonst nix - Die Spiele haben in den letzten 15 Jahren storytechnisch so dermaßen abgebaut, das es jetzt schon verrückte WoW Fans gibt die sich gegenseitig am liebsten meucheln würden weil der eine Behaupte Arthas wäre ein Blutelf wärend der andere meint er wäre ein Mensch. Dann werden Bücher rangezogen die gerade mal 10 Jahre alt sind oder Echtzeitstrategiespiele die 20 Jahre alt sind und keiner von den Streithähnen weiß aber wie lange der 30 jährige Krieg gedauert hat. Dabei ist klar das der Vater aller Fantasyliteratur Tolkien die Orks und Elfen erfunden hat und jeder Spacko danach nichts weiter ist als ein Plagiator der auf den Zug aufgesprungen ist. WoW hat die Dr. Arbeit bei Tolkien abgeschrieben so siehts aus.

Aber wie eine Masse hungriger Lowbrainer wird jeder Fetzen Geschichte in Foren von rechts auf links gedreht NEEEEEINNNN wir sind nicht so albern wie die Freundin die sich dafür interessiert ob David bei GZSZ mit Ramona schluß gemacht hat oder nicht - aber auf gar keinen Fall sind wird das  

Einfach mal in den Spiegel schauen und sich die Frage stellen, wann hatte ich denn zuletzt einen eigenen vollkommen kreativen Gedanken der nicht auf irgend eine Vorgekaute Fernseh, Video, Hollywood oder Computerspielscheiße basiert.

Danke fürs durchhalten ;-)

Gruß

Peloquin


----------



## Pymonte (4. März 2011)

Zum Glück gibts ja noch RTS, da ist grad mit Retribution ein richtig gutes Spiel Addon rausgekommen  Und nicht zu vergessen, dass auch Tolkien nicht der Vater von mythischen Wesen ist, sondern der alte europäisch-nordische Glaube.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (4. März 2011)

Äh du Git, da Orkze von GW sind nät Gamlig, die sind da stärkstän und größtän =)

Ja aber eim Kopieren, sollte man sich dennoch mühe geben. Das ist doch wenigstens zu erwarten und Kampfsysteme, Charakter Entwicklung, Items, Level, Skills, Questsline, Open PVP, Battleground PVP, Sandbox, Themenpark etc. Da kann man doch was machen. Daher, man muss net alles neu machen. Aber man kann in einigne Dingen weiter gehen.


----------



## Zylenia (5. März 2011)

Was macht das alte Thema denn noch hier?
Ist doch längst bekannt das der Beitrag von EALouse ein Fake ist.
300 Millionen Dollar für ein Spiel,da fällt doch schon auf das es totaler Humbug ist.
Was wollen die machen jeden Käufer des Spiels ein Ferrari dazugeben ,oder wie?
Fast eine halbe Milliarde Dollar,lol -
Was bitte soll an den Spiel so teuer sein?
Sprecher,weil es vertont ist?
Die haben für jede Klasse nur eine weibliche und eine männliche Stimme,das wars.
300 Millionen Dollar,von was wollen die denn dann noch Werbung schalten,wenn das Spiel rauskommt und wieviele Spieler muss dann das Game haben ,damit es überhaupt Gewinn bringt?
Es ist teuer,aber nicht 300 Millionen Dollar,vollkommen Überzogen.
Da merkt man das die Meldung Fake ist.


----------



## Lari (5. März 2011)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Ist doch längst bekannt das der Beitrag von EALouse ein Fake ist.
> 300 Millionen Dollar für ein Spiel,da fällt doch schon auf das es totaler Humbug ist.
> Was wollen die machen jeden Käufer des Spiels ein Ferrari dazugeben ,oder wie?



Naja, Trion hat mit Rift als unbekanntes Entwicklerstudio auch mal flott 50 Millionen Dollar ins Spiel gepumpt.
300 Millionen für SWTOR sind weiterhin nicht unrealistisch.


----------



## Lilrolille (5. März 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Thorst ist mein Main



Was hatte das mit meiner Frage zu tun 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (5. März 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> du willst doch nur nen Opfer haben *wein*
> Naja der HJ langweilt mich immo, dank Gossenläufer kann man ja inzwichen auch super Schleichäääääkschääään mit nem Erzi (z haben und das wegspringen selbigen liiiiiiieb ich einfach. ^^
> Nur schade das Mythic nicht hinbekommen hat daraus ne art Monsterplay 3. Fraktion zu basteln.Es wär bestimmt lustig geworden da mal mit paar Destrosen zusammen Ordler UND Destros als Rattenschwarm aufzumischen.
> Und vorallen hät man so mal diversen Chatnervtötern in den eigenen Reihen eine reinwuseln können.*g*



Also Opfer warst du sicher keines  Aber du haust mich ja sicher immer mit irgendnen "Twink" um 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Lilrolille (5. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Naja, Trion hat mit Rift als unbekanntes Entwicklerstudio auch mal flott 50 Millionen Dollar ins Spiel gepumpt.
> 300 Millionen für SWTOR sind weiterhin nicht unrealistisch.



Seh ich auch so. Wär ja interessant was SOE für Christian Bale & Co als Sprecher für DCUO gezahlt hat 

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Pymonte (5. März 2011)

Lilrolille schrieb:


> Was hatte das mit meiner Frage zu tun
> 
> LG,
> Lilro



ich dachte, du hast dich nur verschrieben  Nein, Thorss kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Lilrolille (5. März 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ich dachte, du hast dich nur verschrieben  Nein, Thorss kenne ich nicht.



Ah ok, dachte das ist nen Twink von dir, hätt ja gepasst  

LG,
Lilro


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (5. März 2011)

Jap Vertonung kostet viel Geld. Das ist ja etwas, was an sich nichts macht und nicht wirklich Tiefgang hat oder ein content bestreitet, aber viel kostet.
Die Frage ist halt =) wie viel Sprachen haben sie denn? Das wird echt teuer. Dazu denk ich pumpen sie auch viel rein, damit es eben viel am Anfang gibt und vieles funktioniert. 
300 Mio sind nicht ganz undenkbar, aber ich denk dass ist eben das Gesamte Volumen. Alles was sie so einplanen. Was da alles reinzählt, ist ihr ding =).
Ist doch wie mit Bund und Länern, da wird auch hin und her geschoben, damit die einen weniger Schulden haben =). Das kann auch dort sein, die Frage ist was alles in die 300 Mio. rein zälht ... recht ... naja =).
Die Frage ist halt wirklich, ob sie je ihre Erwartungen erreichen =)


----------



## Zylenia (6. März 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Naja, Trion hat mit Rift als unbekanntes Entwicklerstudio auch mal flott 50 Millionen Dollar ins Spiel gepumpt.
> 300 Millionen für SWTOR sind weiterhin nicht unrealistisch.




Klar,SWTOR kostet sogar bestimmt mehr als 50 Millionen,aber niemals 300 Millionen.
GTA ( Das teuerste Spiel bisher) hat 100 Millionen gekostet,der Grund war wegen den hunderten Songs die man im Radio hören konnte.
Die Rechte das ins Spiel zu bringen haben Unmengen an Geld gekostet.
SWTOR ist vertont in 3 Sprachen.
Die Story jeder Klasse soll ca. 200 h sein und sag mir mal in wievielen der 200 Std, geredet wird?
Wie gesagt hat jede Klasse auch nur eine weibliche und eine männliche Stimme,sind also gerade mal 16 Sprecher. ( je Land )
Die quasseln auch nicht die 200 Std ununterbrochen,bleiben wenn es hochkommt 50-100 Std. Sprache.
Musik brauchen die auch keine Rechte für zu holen,die kommt aus ihren eigenen Spiel ( KOTOR ) und von LucasArts,die haben selber die Rechte dadrauf.
Was bitte soll nun 300 Millionen kosten,so das es das teuerste Spiel allerzeiten werden soll,sogar soweit vor GTA?
Die Meldung ist Fake !


----------



## Todeswolf (6. März 2011)

> Naja, Trion hat mit Rift als unbekanntes Entwicklerstudio auch mal flott 50 Millionen Dollar ins Spiel gepumpt.
> 300 Millionen für SWTOR sind weiterhin nicht unrealistisch.



ist ja fast das gleiche 50Mil ..300Mil .... Oo

nun im Schnitt kosten die Spiele um die 60Mil , das SWtor um die 100Mil kostet ist für mich gut vorstellbar , aber 300Mil ist mal sowas von unRealistisch !!

Nur weil er bei EA arbeitet (sollte das überhaupt stimmen) muss er noch lange nicht über alles bestens Informiert sein !! 
genaue Zahlen kennen sicher nur Leute der Führungsebene bei EA , und dazu zählt dieser Mitarbeiter sicher nicht , den dann hätte er genauere Aussagen machen können !

und die Vertonung kostet ja kein Vermögen ^^ 50-120Euro/h ca. dafür werden meist 3Klassige Schauspieler genommen wenn ich das nun mit ca.30h Sprechzeit rechne sind wir bei ca. 3000Euro das mal 5 Sprachen evtl. also 15k Euro....


----------



## Pymonte (6. März 2011)

Bevor jetzt kommt das WAR 100mio USD gekostet hat, das stimmt auch nicht. Es waren ca 50+ mio USD und Mythic hat sich von EA nochmal eine Rücklage auf Gesamt 100mio USD geben lassen für die erste Entwicklermonate.

Die teuersten MMOs kosteten bisher also so bis 50mio USD, 300mio USD (selbst wenn hier auch eine Rücklage drin ist), wäre 5-6 mal mehr


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (6. März 2011)

Die frage ist doch wsa in den 300 Mio drin ist. 
Klar können auch nur 100 Mio sein oder 200. Aber wenn man Server rein rechnet etc. Also nach dem Motto ... das ist alles für das Spiel geplant und bis dahin gehen wir.
Meine die haben ja mal was von 500k Abos geredet, dass es sich auszahlt. 300 Mio wird sich selbst mit 500k Abos und selbst mit 1 Mio net auszahlen.
Aber ob nun 300 oder 200. wo ist da der unterschied? Es kann doch wirklich sein und das reden kostet schon einiges mehr als bloss X Sprechstunden * Klasse * Geschlecht. Man muss ja sehen, dass man dieses ganze noch öfters macht und fehler dabei sind. Das aufnahmen recht lange dauern können etc. 
Wer weiß wie teuer das Spiel am Ende wirklich wird. Aber sie können doch pauschal 300 Mio einplanen. Über Abos wird das Spiel eh nicht bezahlt, sondern über Bezahlbaren Zusatz. Anders wird es eh nichts werden. Selbst bei 100 Mio, ist es nicht bezahlbar mit 500k Abos.


----------



## Lari (8. März 2011)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 soll mit Werbung etc. 200 Millionen verschlungen haben. Mal so als kleine Randnotiz 
Ob man es zu den Entwicklungskosten zählt ist jedem selbst überlassen, aber dazu zählen würde ich es schon.

SWTOR ist auf Messen präsent, die ganze Web-Werbung, Videos etc.
Ich glaube immer noch, dass 300 Millionen realistisch sind, wenn man alles drum und dran zusammenrechnet


----------



## Boccanegra (8. März 2011)

Die Kosten für ein MMO sind heute sehr viel höher als noch zu Zeiten des WOW-Release. Damals gab's ein poppeliges Forum, das kaum betreut wurde, nach Release ein paar GMs die gleich für etliche Server zuständig waren ... heute ist alleine in diesem Bereich der Personalaufwand richtig explodiert. 2007, las ich unlängst, hatte WOW bereits ~ 500 Gamemaster, und an die 50 Community-Betreuer. Und die Spieler erwarten sich so etwas mittlerweile bei einem Spiel, und zwar vom Start weg. Einer der Gründe, warum Aion von der Spielerschaft so schnell abgestraft wurde, war die relativ schlechte Betreuung der Spieler in- wie outgame. Was bedeutet, dass heutzutage neben den reinen Entwicklerkosten bei Spielstart auch gleich ein relativ hoher Betreuuungsaufwand bzw. Betreuuungskosten der Spielerschaft einzukalkulieren sind. 

Dann kommen noch Werbungskosten hinzu, und das ist heute auch mehr als nur ein paar Inserate in einer Spielezeitschrift; wir reden hier von angekaufter TV-Zeit, Werbespots zur Prime-Time auf allen relevanten Märkten bzw. Ländern bzw. Sendern. WOW spannt dafür Promis ein, zb. van Damme oder Mr. T, die auch nicht gerade für einen Apfel und ein Ei zu haben sind ... wobei deren Gage vermutlich im Vergleich zu den anderen Kosten eines solchen Spots tatsächlich nur Peanuts sind. Natürlich sind da auch noch Teilnahme bzw. Veranstaltung an Events auf Messen rund um den Globus und und und ... die Zeiten haben sich geändert. Ein gutes Spiel zu programmieren ist heute längst nicht mehr genug. Man muss es auch auf dem Massenmarkt verkaufen. Und das geht richtig ins Geld.


----------



## dedennis (8. März 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Bevor jetzt kommt das WAR 100mio USD gekostet hat, das stimmt auch nicht. Es waren ca 50+ mio USD und Mythic hat sich von EA nochmal eine Rücklage auf Gesamt 100mio USD geben lassen für die erste Entwicklermonate.
> 
> Die teuersten MMOs kosteten bisher also so bis 50mio USD, 300mio USD (selbst wenn hier auch eine Rücklage drin ist), wäre 5-6 mal mehr



also mit deiner rechnung kommst du im leben nicht hin. alleine die entwicklungskosten belaufen sich auf ca. 15 Millionen US-Dollar dann kommen noch die anderen kosten dazu dann werden 50 mio im leben nicht reichen


----------



## Pymonte (8. März 2011)

ja und, wir reden auch nur von entiwcklungskosten. Natürlich kostet die Werbung, etc mehr. Aber die ist nicht notwendig, damit das Spiel fertig wird.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. März 2011)

Aber Darum geht es 300 Mio sind möglich, die Frage ist halt nur was da alles rein zählt. Genau hier kommt eben das Problem auf.

Mit Monats Gebühren werden sie nicht reich. Der Ansturm im Laden bringt ihn auch nicht so viel, die wollen an sich direkt Downloads. Da bekommen sie am meisten raus =). Aber sagen wir bei 30 Euro im Schnitt pro Verkauften Spiel, werden es vielleicht bei 3 Millionen. Ja schon 90 Mio sein. Dann wird die hälfte davon 1 Monat kaufen und 1/4 3 Monate und der Rest wird dann abspringen. Von dem 1 Monat verlänger nicht viele etc. So das am Ende 300k Bleiben werden.
Das Problem ist halt nur, dass damit 100 Mio Euro recht sicher verdient werden können, wenn es solche Zahlen gibt. Die Frage ist, wird es diese Zahlen geben ^^. Genau das ist eben ein Problem und so etwa wie Vertonung ist zwar schön und gut, aber in einem MMO störend. Ich find es passender schöne Events zu vertonen, wie bei GW1 oder halt derzeit auch in Cata. So das diese Dinge eben bissel in Erinnerung bleiben und was besonderes sind. Das ist billiger und kann viel intensiver sein, als wenn die ganze Zeit alles und jeder wirklich quatscht. 
Davon wird das SPiel ja nicht besser ^^. Das Spiel wird nur durch Inhalt, Kampfsystem, Content, Wirtschaftssystem, PVP/PVE Umsetzungen und Optionen neben dem Hauptcontent. Damit lebt ein Spiel. Warhammer ist eine sehr gute Lore gewesen und hat kaum erfolg gehabt, für diese Lore. Star Wars denk ich kann genau das selbe passieren, muss aber halt nicht =). 

Daher 300 Mio für alles, was man so einplant. Kann doch zusammen kommen. Man kann es auch einfahren. Nur müssen die Zahlen stimmen und daher sind natürlich 300 Mio ein deutlich höheres Risiko als 50 Mio. . Denn ein MMO entwickelt sich ja auch und wenn bei den 300 Mio am Anfang genau so viel Probleme enstehen, wie bei 50 Mio ... taja dann hat man bissel mehr Probleme ^^. Die 50 Mio können länger laufen und dadurch sich eines Tages sogar wieder rechnen, wenn man ein Weg findet noch bissel was raus zu ziehen. Während bei den 300 Mio muss man schneller ein Weg finden ^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. März 2011)

Da bin ich anderer Meinung. Wenn immer und überall alles vertont ist, dann wirkt das viel echter und intensiver, als nur hier und da mal bei irgendwelchen Events.
Und von den Questgebern kommt dann mal bestenfalls ein "Grüße" raus. Ne, also Komplettvertonung ist hier schon um Längen geiler. Das es allein noch kein gutes Spiel ausmacht, ist natürlich klar.


----------



## Wolfner (1. April 2011)

Eines würde mich nun aber doch mal interessieren:

Wenn die Meldung damals ein Fake war, wie konnte hiervon wissen:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das auf dem Bild ist Paul Barnett. Das hinter Paul Barnett ist Paul Barnetts geheimes Ultima Projekt.
Ich darf erinnern:



> _Oh yeah, and he needed Paul Barnett. You know him as the crazy British dude that appears in random videos at EA to promote his latest bullshittery. We know him as the crazy British dude who we have no idea of how he still has a job. This man was supposed to be the savior of Warhammer's vision and design. Now all he can do is promote his strange ideas about his little secret project web Ultima game that's been almost universally criticized by all of us and focus groups. What's that? You didn"t know Paul loves one of those old Ultima games sooooo much he's making a literal copy of it for Facebook? Well, the cats outta the bag. Too bad it sucks ass._



Wie konnte er das wissen?
Wie konnte er wissen, dass Barnett daran arbeitet?
Wie konnte er wissen, dass es ein web-basiertes Remake sein soll? (in den letzten Wochen sind diverse webbasierende Ports zu Ultima von EA dichtgemacht worden, was das quasi bestätigt)
Wie konnte er vor allem wissen, dass es ein Ultima-Spiel ist? (es war genau _einmal _per Twitter seitens Barnett von einem _Geheim_projekt die Rede und das noch dazu lange nachdem der Post rauskam)

Vor dem Mitarbeiter-Post gab es zu dem Projekt nichts. Ja rein gar nichts. Nichteinmal den Ansatz einer Vermutung. Dieser Post ist die _erste _Erwähnung dieses Projekts. Und jetzt ist es ja quasi bestätigt.

Ich sage nicht, dass die Sache nicht stellenweise weit übertrieben ist (300 Mio. etc) aber für mich steht ab heute fest, dass dieser Post damals *definitiv* von einem Insider kam und kein einfacher Troll war.
(und nein, es ist kein Aprilscherz... die domäne ultima4ever.com lässt sich bereits per dns-lookup abfragen)



Edit:

Hier das Bild nocheinmal größer und mit besser lesbarer Schrift:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich glaube ich brauche nicht erwähnen, dass es sich bei den Ortsnamen um Ortschaften aus der Ultima-Serie handelt.


----------



## Pymonte (1. April 2011)

Wolfner... das mit dem "geheimen" UO Projekt war schon vor dem Beitrag bekannt. Außerdem gab es auch keine Entlassungswelle, wie angekündigt, stattdessen wurden ein neuer CM und 2 Coder bei Mythic eingestellt.


----------



## Wolfner (1. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Wolfner... das mit dem "geheimen" UO Projekt war schon vor dem Beitrag bekannt. Außerdem gab es auch keine Entlassungswelle, wie angekündigt, stattdessen wurden ein neuer CM und 2 Coder bei Mythic eingestellt.



Naja es gab schon Entlassungen. Nur halt hauptsächlich bei EA Canada und im Rahmen jährlicher Ablegungen (denke zumindest dass es Canada war - gegen Ende Oktober wenn ich mich nicht irre)

Aber darum gehts auch gar nicht:
Die Quelle bzgl. des "vor dem Beitrag bekannt" würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Pymonte (1. April 2011)

Es wurde schon im alten Forum mal erwähnt, dass Paul an einem anderen Projekt arbeitet. Damals war es nur eine Vermutung. Den Post finde ich nicht, wurde vermutlich nicht übertragen. Ist aber nun auch egal, ich weiß nicht, was es nun bringen soll, dieses Posting zu bestätigen? Es könnte ja Andy Belford sein, der ist ja zu nem anderem MMO (DC Universe oder so) als CM gewechselt 

Hier ist mal was aktuelles zum spekulieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (1. April 2011)

FB denk ich steht für Facebook und deren Zahlen, sind ja bei 6 Tausend Friends, bissel wenig. Aber naja.
Ihr tollen billigen Servertransfer ist eh so ein Ding. Das find ich sehr sehr lustig, da man ja gelobt hat, dass die Leute fein dieses PAck gekauft haben, was ja klar war =). Es ist kein Inhalt, aber bringt Vorteile. Dafür gibt es einen Servertransfer billiger? Wohin ... da können einige wohl auf den Amy server naja ... 25% Rabatt ... naja. Kein Inhalts Patch oder sonst was =), sondern Rabatt auf andere Produkte ist echt frech.
Denkmal irgend eine Dungeon mit Skaven soll es geben, wobei man gegen Rattendämon ziehen wird. Vielleicht klein zu groß, ist halt nur fürs Endgame. 

Das Kalender Blatt ist vielleicht ein Termin. Aber 7.1 geht es vielleicht auf die Test Server. Für 1.7, wie die Amys es ja auch nennen, wäre es bissel arg spät für einen Patch, obwohl sie mehr bekommen als nur Gebühr. Daher denk ich 7.1 ist Testserver Termin.

Naja aber am Ende, scheinen sie weder für einen Aprilscherz wirklich Zeit zu haben.


----------



## Pymonte (2. April 2011)

7.1.12 ist ja wohl noch ein bisschen später als 1.7.11 oder? Dabei gehts vermutlich auch um ein größeren Patch.

Ansonsten ist es nicht "frech" Spielern ein Angebot zu machen. Wo leben wir denn? Du kaufst dir ein Auto und weil der Händler dir noch eine Vollkasko mit 25% off anbietet sagst du zu dem doch auch nicht, dass es frech sei.

Kommt endlich mal von dem Trip runter, dass ihr mit euren hochgeschätzen 11-13€ Investoren seid. Das sind Nutzungsgebühren und ihr habt keinen Anspruch auf irgendwas außer, dass die Server bereit stehen zum spielen.

Genauso wenig muss man dir nun als Spieler was besonderes bieten, weil du ein oder beide RvR Packs gekauft hast. Du bezahlst für den Inhalt und kannst dann nicht weitere Forderungen stellen. Das Angebot ist ziemlich fair für Leute dir transferieren wollen. Für alle Anderen entsteht kein Schaden.

Es gibt definitiv eine Anspielung auf die Grovod Caverns und Skaven, wurde ja auch gesagt, dass es mehr zu dem Thema geben wird. P1.4.2 ist in den nächsten Tagen auf dem PTS


----------



## Fusie (2. April 2011)

Du kaufst dir ein Auto und ab dem ersten Tag verlieren die Reifen kontinuierlich Luft, der Verkäufer hält dich nur hin und kommt dann irgendwann mit einem neuen Satz Reifen den du bezahlen darfst und einem 25% Rabatt darauf an.

Frag mal was die Franzosen von diesem Angebot halten, wette da kommen sich einige nun richtig verarscht vor, zuerst werden die hingehalten, dann mit ein oder sogar zwei Umfragen genervt und nun hängt man denen einen verbilligten Transfer vor die Nase.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (2. April 2011)

Die Firma CCP verlangt ja auch ne monatliche Gebühr. Aber komischen das deren größeren Patch keine Zusatzkosten beansprucht haben. Man bekommt sogar Teilweise Kostenlos Event Schifflein. Die eigentlich nichts bringen =), aber halt stil sind. Die arbeiten an Walking on Station ja nun langsam deutlich Zielstrebiger, haben ihre Grafik enorm aufgebohrt, haben PI weiter entwickelt und etliche Dinge erschaffen. Dafür verlangen sie nur monatliche Gebühren. Da ist der USer auch nur ein Nutzungszahler und bekommt etwas dafür zurück. Das Prinzip ist doch auch, die Leute bleiben nur bei der Stange, wenn man auch was bekommt. Natürlich hat man keine Garantie darauf. Aber die meisen machen es. Weil Service sich bezahlt macht.

Ja du bezahlt das Freichschalten. Aber das kostet die 0 und Aufwand war ja net RR100 oder mehr RR bis 80. Sondern das man die Welt ausbaut. Doch dafür werden ja auch die Monats Gebühren genutzt. Wenn man nur im Monat den Server bezahlt und das man Online darf. Was haben die dann für Server? So teuer ist das Zeug nun nicht. Es ist nicht billig, aber bei genug Kunden, sind die Kosten des Servers das geringste. 
Aber das mit dem Trip, find ich erstaunlich. Klar in den Nutzbedingungen gibt es wenige Garantien. Ist j auch klar.
Aber warum bieten dann andere Firmen dafür Mehrsprachigen Service an? Warum Patchen sie dann regelmässiger oder größer. Warum bieten sie dann Content an, Entwickeln bestehendes weiter (Grafik, KI etc.) oder verändern tiefgreifende Dinge? RVR ist ihr Fokus, also müssen sie auch bissel Patchen und wenn man am Ende glaubt. Das Geld was man ihn gibt, ist wegen dem Hochtechnischen Service des RVR Pack Freischaltens ... naja. 

Das mit dem Auto ist aber auch ein seltsames Beispiel. Weil Vollkasko direkt mit dem Auto was gemein hat. Was hat aber Servertransfer, mit RVR pack und Facebook gemein? Wäre nicht nett man sagt ihr bekommt 10 Tage Kostenlos? Wäre das nicht eine deutlich netter Botschaft. Als danke für die Treue ist doch so etwas ein deutlich Wirksamer und vorallem ehrlicher. Also ihr bekommt Rabatt auf Server Transfer, weil wir nicht mehr Lust haben euch diesen Kostenlos anzubieten.

Edit: Nein du hast net mal Recht auf den Server, an sich hast du bei den Nutzungs Bedingung immer eine eigentlich erlaubte Zeit. Also so nach dem Motto 30 Tage hat der Monat und davon müssen wir dir 15 Tage oder so Garantieren etc. Musst mal schauen. Wenn man als nach Nutzerbedingung geht, steht dir nich mal so etwas voll zu =). Da man ja nie weiß wann du On kannst etc.


----------



## Pymonte (2. April 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Du kaufst dir ein Auto und ab dem ersten Tag verlieren die Reifen kontinuierlich Luft, der Verkäufer hält dich nur hin und kommt dann irgendwann mit einem neuen Satz Reifen den du bezahlen darfst und einem 25% Rabatt darauf an.
> 
> Frag mal was die Franzosen von diesem Angebot halten, wette da kommen sich einige nun richtig verarscht vor, zuerst werden die hingehalten, dann mit ein oder sogar zwei Umfragen genervt und nun hängt man denen einen verbilligten Transfer vor die Nase.



Nur das deine Aussage nicht stimmt. Das Produkt hat sich nämlich kontinuierlich verbessert im Vergleich zum Start  Und selbst dann ist es deine Pflicht als Kunde dich zu informieren. Aber es ist natürlich immer schön einfach die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen. Was reg ich mich eigentlich auf? Ist doch typisch für die Gesellschaft. Da wird gepöbelt und Leute angemacht, wenn man Änderungen will. Da kommt sich jeder Idiot mit nem Hauptschulabschluss von 4,0 noch super toll und besser vor als jeder andere Mensch. Die Gesellschaft ist schon ganz schön für den Arsch.

@ Transfer für Athel Loren: Die Franzosen kriegen ihren kostenlosen Transfer auch, der verbilligte Transfer hat nichts mit denen zu tun. Wer natürlich schnell weg will kann seine Chance nun nutzen. Das gilt aber für jeden Server. Wers halt kostenlos will muss halt warten, bis die letzte Entscheidung gefällt wurde.

@Golrik EvE bietet keinen Content außer Player Content. Du siehst den Unterschied? Bzw die Gemeinsamkeit? Ein Spiel wie HdRO und WoW (und zum Teil auch WAR) muss neuen Content bringen, damit die Leute mal wieder was Neues haben. EvE braucht sowas nicht. Statt Leute zu beschäftigen, die sich Konzepte für PvP/PvP/PvPvE usw entwerfen, braucht man hier nur ein paar Grafiker, ein paar Coder und schon hat man immer mal irgendwas "Neues" für die User. Würde CCP nun anfangen für den WoW Kunden zu entwickeln, das heißt PvE ins Spiel bringen mit allem drum und dran, naja... dann würde das auch nicht klappen, da zu wenig Leute bei CCP arbeiten und dafür keine Ressourcen da sind.

Das gleiche hat man doch bei WAR auch. 1.4 hat die gesamte RvR Kampagne überarbeitet. Es gab KOSTENLOS Scenariowaffen (vergleichbar mit neuen Schiffstypen in EvE) und eine Zonenerweiterung. Ansonsten verlangt CCP ja auch Geld für die Expansions und macht damit das gleiche wie bei den RvR Packs.
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass irgendwie alle denken, dass WAR unbedingt wie WoW entwickelt werden muss, mit einem vertikalen Addon alle 1-2 Jahre, anstatt wie EvE mit kleinen Zusatzinhalten und primär Anpassung der Gamemechanik. 

Der Rest deines Postings zeigt einfach nur, dass du wieder nciht verstanden hast, worum es geht. Bei jedem Betreiber geht es nur um Gewinn. P2P oder F2P machen da keinen Unterschied. Bei P2P bezahlt man laut AGB dafür, dass man auf dem Server spielen darf und die Dienste des Betreibers nutzen darf. 13€ sind damit aber nicht nur Lebenserhaltungskosten für Server und Staff, sondern natürlich auch mit Gewinneinrechnung. Denn dafür ist das Spiel da, um Geld zu machen.
Mit diesem Geld wird wiederum gewirtschaftet. Blizzard bringt eben 0-8-15 Instanz/Raid alle 3-8 Monate, die bis auf den Designaufwand meist schon copy&paste sind. Das müssen sie auch, da das Spiel ja derzeit schon nach 1-2 Monaten Conten clear ist mit allen Nebensachen erledigt. Würde Blizz nicht jedes Quartal (+- Monate) Content nachschieben, dann wär das Spiel nach einem Jahr tot, da durchgespielt. Daher auch die vertikalen Erweiterungen. Alles nur, damit der Spieler dabei bleibt.

Deswegen gibt es auch nix geschenkt, macht in der normalen Wirtschaft doch auch keiner. Wenn dann bekommst du was günstiger. Und wie schon oben egschrieben, kostenlsoe Transfers für Athel Loren werden kommen.

CCP kann das ganz anders angehen (Mythic mit UO btw auch und Mojang mit Minecraft auch), dort geht es um Player driven Content. Primär PvP und Craften/Traden. Dazu brauch ich kaum Programmierer. Ich setze die Rahmenbedingungen und muss mir einmal ein möglichst komplexes System ausdenken und überwachen. Der Rest sind Upgrades/Gimmicks. Und das gleiche macht WAR lustigerweise auch. Upgraden und Gimmicks reichen. Da WAR kein Sandbox Spiel ist, kann man natürlich auch mal neuen "Content" erwarten. Der muss aber auf einer Ebene mit dem bisherigen sein und sinnvoll implementiert werden. Bevor jetzt wieder kommt, das DAoC das auch geschafft hat: NEIN, eben nicht. Viele DAoC Addons brachten vertikalen Progress und PvE, haben Spieler abgezogen vom Hauptaspekt usw. Aus diesen Fehlern hat Mythic gelernt. Mit P1.4.2 werden z.B. die neuen RR und Sets generft, da sie zu starken vertikalen Fortschritt zeigen. Das geht halt in einem PvP Spiel nicht. In einem PvE SPiel ist es okay, wenn der Level 85er 10mal so hohe Werte hat wie der Level 80er 

Hinzu kommt natürlich noch, das WAR nicht der Erfolg ist, den EA sich erhofft hat. Also wird weniger Investiert. Außerdem werden (wie nun auch im Forum bestätigt) Leute an SW:ToR geliehen um dort auszuhelfen. Also noch weniger Leute, die sich derzeit um WAR kümmern können. Nach einem Jahr hat man mit Gewalt LdT veröffentlicht. Danach kam der Führungswechsel und man hat sich aufs Polieren verlegt. Das ist nun mit 1.4. abgeschlossen wurden. Am Spiel hat sich seit Release viel verbessert. Mit 1.4.1 und 1.4.2 werden jetzt neue Probleme von 1.4. ausgebessert. Danach steht die Sigmarzeit an, Grovod Cavernen und noch irgendwas mit dem Zonen (1. Newsletter dieses Jahres) sowie 1 Projekt, über das man noch nicht sprechen darf.

Was soll Mythic denn sonst bringen? Neue Kampagne? Neue Zonen? Neue Level? Und das, ohne dabei das Bisherige nutzlos zu machen? Erscheint mir recht schwierig. Eine neue Zone pro Paarung ist schon ganz gut, würde aber neben RvR auch nicht viel neues bieten, denn PvE ist nunmal nicht Ziel des Spiels


----------



## Wolfner (2. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> CCP kann das ganz anders angehen (Mythic mit UO btw auch und Mojang mit Minecraft auch), dort geht es um Player driven Content.



Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das letzte große UO-Add On (vor High Seas) ein großer PvE Dungeon der Teile von Ultima Underworld (auch ein nicht unbedingt kleines Spiel) bzw. auch Teile von Ultima 6 quasi maßstabsgetreu für UO umgesetzt hat.
Ich frag mich immer noch wo Mythic die Leute dafür her hatte...


----------



## Pymonte (2. April 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das letzte große UO-Add On (vor High Seas) ein großer PvE Dungeon der Teile von Ultima Underworld (auch ein nicht unbedingt kleines Spiel) bzw. auch Teile von Ultima 6 quasi maßstabsgetreu für UO umgesetzt hat.
> Ich frag mich immer noch wo Mythic die Leute dafür her hatte...



Ich sage ja nicht, dass sie keine Leute haben, nur dass sie für WAR anders an Erweiterungen ran gehen müssen und zumindest seit einigen Monaten leute für ToR abgestellt sind (die hoffentlich nach Release wieder zurück kommen)


----------



## Churchak (2. April 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann war das letzte große UO-Add On (vor High Seas) ein großer PvE Dungeon der Teile von Ultima Underworld (auch ein nicht unbedingt kleines Spiel) bzw. auch Teile von Ultima 6 quasi maßstabsgetreu für UO umgesetzt hat.
> Ich frag mich immer noch wo Mythic die Leute dafür her hatte...



Die Frage sollte wohl lieber lauten wie lange man dafür Zeit hatte selbiges umzusetzen.Mit genug Zeit und ohne ständigen Druck von oben schaffen das wohl auch 2-3 Leute.
Man kann ja immer wieder an der Moderscene sehn was 1-3 Leute vollbringen können wenn sie motiviert sind.


----------



## Fusie (3. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Nur das deine Aussage nicht stimmt. Das Produkt hat sich nämlich kontinuierlich verbessert im Vergleich zum Start  Und selbst dann ist es deine Pflicht als Kunde dich zu informieren. Aber es ist natürlich immer schön einfach die Schuld bei anderen zu suchen. Was reg ich mich eigentlich auf? Ist doch typisch für die Gesellschaft. Da wird gepöbelt und Leute angemacht, wenn man Änderungen will. Da kommt sich jeder Idiot mit nem Hauptschulabschluss von 4,0 noch super toll und besser vor als jeder andere Mensch. Die Gesellschaft ist schon ganz schön für den Arsch.



Ach wirklich... daher gibt es inzwischen auch nur noch 2 US, 2 UK, 1 DE und 1 FR Server plus x russische Server... da alles besser wurde sind die Spielerzahlen (= Luft in den Reifen...) stetig gesunken.
Und wie genau soll man sich da als Spieler nun vorher informieren, gab es irgendwo einen Schlussverkauf von Kristallkugeln? Irgendwie mal wieder das typische Nachreden der Standard Antworten von Herstellern, die mit ihren Spielen auf der Nase landen, "... der Markt/die Spieler sind schuld".



Pymonte schrieb:


> @ Transfer für Athel Loren: Die Franzosen kriegen ihren kostenlosen Transfer auch, der verbilligte Transfer hat nichts mit denen zu tun. Wer natürlich schnell weg will kann seine Chance nun nutzen. Das gilt aber für jeden Server. Wers halt kostenlos will muss halt warten, bis die letzte Entscheidung gefällt wurde.



*Wann?*

Wie viele Wochen oder sogar Monate werden die nun schon mit dieser ach so schwierigen Entscheidung hin gehalten? Es gibt doch inzwischen nur _*1*_ wirkliche Option.

_Transfer auf die UK Server._

Da brauch man nicht groß überlegen, alles andere ist doch nur weiteres hin halten um die letzten Spieler doch noch zu einem kostenpflichtigen Transfer zu bewegen.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (3. April 2011)

Die Pflicht zu Informieren ist gut. Was soll man sich Informieren? Das die einen sagen, wir kümmern uns drum oder wir haben eine Lösung. Die Briefe sind doch immer der selbe Text. Immer dieses, wir blicken auf tolle Zeiten zurück und sehen ne super Zukunft. Da ist sogar Blizzard ehrlicher und die sind ja schon bekannt, für ihre Ideen. Auch CCP geht ehrlicher mit der Community um. Es geht nicht um dieses, vollständige 100%. Aber ein gewisses Mass. Dieses, wir planen dass ja aus diesem Grund oder haben sowas noch nicht in Angriff genohmen. Sie haben ewig für ihre Stabilität gebraucht und das obwohl, ihr Konzept von Anfang auf RVR, größere Schlachten und Kolison ausgelegt war. Daran hat man ja gesehen, dass es nicht lief. Ihr Konzept ging ja nicht auf.
Jetzt haben sie viel gemacht und viel Verloren, von dem was sie mal wollten. Zwar haben sie das PVP jetzt in eine Richtung geschoben, was die Leute schon immer mal wollten, aber bringen extra noch die Skaven. Damit man irgendwie einen Content hat. Die Skaven passen aber 0 zur Ordnung vom Konzept her und Hintergrund. Klar sind sie stilisch, die Einheiten. Aber dat hätte man mit Oger, Waldelfen etc. zusätz Völker auch hin bekommen. Bei destro ein Troll und bei Ordnung ein Ogre, schon hätte man nicht das gleich gemache und stil. Etwas was ja auch groß geschrieben wird bei WAR, da sie ja X Klassen haben. 

Aber es ist klassich. Der Kunde ist Schuld und die Firma. Die Frage ist immer nur, wie man es sieht.
Der Kunde ist schuld, weil einige ein WOW wollten und es nicht bekommen haben. Die sind abgehauen und die wollte Mythic aber durch Item/Marken/Belohnungen/PVE COntent haben und ködern. Das PVP war ihn nicht wichtig. Jetzt haben sie gemerkt, dass die Leute abgesprungen sind und das PVP recht langweilig war, also haben sie sich auf das konzentriert, was die LEute von ihnen wollten! PVP. Das machen sie aber auch nur Halbherzig, da es wenige Kunden gibt. Aber es ist Mythic schuld, dass sie von Anfang an Konzepte hatten und die nicht wirklich durch dacht waren. Das man eben was wollte, was nicht ging. Es erst kurz vor der Angst gesagt hat und Altdorf ist ja wie ausgestorben von NSC. Da gibt es kaum noch Händler etc. Dachte so was war der GRund für die anderen Hauptstädte, dass sie nicht eingebaut wurden oder war es damals nur Fehl Planung. 

Nein der Kunde hat Ideen gebracht über Jahre, hat im Forum gepostet, hat Mails geschrieben etc. Hat den Testserver Besucht und Mythic hat immer mal was gepatcht und selten wieder angepasst. So Holzhammer, friss oder stirbt. Die Community hat immer das gemacht, was sie soll. Ihr Geld gegeben, ihr Vertrauen und dann noch IDeen gebracht. Das Konzept mit den Burgen und Rohstoffen, hab sogar ich in andere Form hier mal vorgeschlagen und andere Leute natürlich auch. Das ist eine Community Idee, die aber alt ist. Nichts neues also und die Idee der Community, sind meistens net Komplex. Sondern einfache Vorschläge, nach dem Motto so könnte es laufen. Das Komplexe erwartet man von Mythic und sie haben diese Idee umgesetzt, ohne an ihrem Realse (der Chance für viele neue Kunden). Ihre alten Probleme zu Bedenken, die damit hinfällig geworden sind! ÜBerzahl/Unterzahl, Server stabilität und Zonen Größe. Das sind alles Probleme, die ihnen die Community, die ja voll schuld ist, schon gesagt hat. Eure Zonen sind für große Battles zu klein, die Enginee zu schwach für heutige Zeiten und Menge der Leute etc. Das alles wurde ihn gesagt, durch die Community sind die Burgen enstanden etc. Also die haben ihren Teil geleistet und selbst für sehr treue, gibt es ein Rabatt auf etwas, was kaum wer nutzt und das am Ende sogar schädlich sein kann.
So als würde man im Resturant einen Rabatt bekommen, wenn man sich den Magen verdribt. Aber nicht aufs Essen, sondern auf fahrt zum Krankenhaus.


----------



## Pymonte (3. April 2011)

Fusie schrieb:


> Ach wirklich... daher gibt es inzwischen auch nur noch 2 US, 2 UK, 1 DE und 1 FR Server plus x russische Server... da alles besser wurde sind die Spielerzahlen (= Luft in den Reifen...) stetig gesunken.
> Und wie genau soll man sich da als Spieler nun vorher informieren, gab es irgendwo einen Schlussverkauf von Kristallkugeln? Irgendwie mal wieder das typische Nachreden der Standard Antworten von Herstellern, die mit ihren Spielen auf der Nase landen, "... der Markt/die Spieler sind schuld".



Kennst du denn irgendein P2P MMO neben WoW das weltweit mehr als 10 Server besitzt. Und wieviele PvP MMOs laufen erfolgreicher als WAR?

WAR ist ein Nischenprodukt und das wird es auch immer sein. Man kann immer schön behaupten, dass WAR von x Servern auf 6 oder 7 zusammengeschrumpft ist. Das ändert nichts ander Tatsache, dass sich das Spiel verbessert hat. Nur wenn der Ruf einmal zerstört ist, dann bleibt er das auch. Siehe AoC, siehe Aion, siehe WAR. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft sagen, dass sich das Spiel seit Release verschlechtert hat?
Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Firmenpolitik am anfang halt darauf bestand, dass ja keine Server geschlossen werden. Man hat halt einfach zu viele Server geöffnet. Hätte man einfach abgewartet, dann wären nach dem 1. Monat eben statt 60+ Servern nur 15 oder so online gewesen. Hätte man noch rechtzeitig gemerged wären nach 3 Monaten noch 10 da gewesen. So war der Verfall nur langsamer zu sehen, lief auf den Servern aber schneller ab. Dann kann man immer schön behaupten, Mythic hatte ja mal 60+ Server gehabt. Die waren aber nie ausgelastet. Das war wohl die größte Fehlentscheidung und daran leidet das Spiel bis heute.

Wenn die sinkende Luft in den Reifen die sinkende Spielerzahl darstellen soll (die btw seit ca 9 Monaten nicht mehr wirklich sinkt  ), dann ist dein Beispiel mit den Reifen totaler Mist und geht voll am Thema vorbei. 



> *Wann?*
> 
> 
> Wie viele Wochen oder sogar Monate werden die nun schon mit dieser ach so schwierigen Entscheidung hin gehalten? Es gibt doch inzwischen nur _*1*_ wirkliche Option.
> ...



Derzeit sind 4 Wochen vergangen seit beginn der Umfrage. Es wurden grad erst die letzten Servertransfers abgeschlossen und die Option für KN oder KA steht nicht, da dort keine Spieler benötigt werden.

Man kann es sich immer leicht machen. Als kleiner, unbedeutender Außenstehender kann man immer schön sagen, dass etwas ja offensichtlich nur so oder so getan werden kann und muss. Dass die Probleme viel diffiziler sind, dass es viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Probleme zu beachten gibt, daran denkt man immer schön nicht.

Was bringt es den UK Spielern, dort die Franzosen hin abzuschieben, nur damit die Server dann überfüllt sind? Stattdessen sollte man die Spieler doch lieber auf die bevölkerungsschwächeren Server verteilen? nur weil die Lösung für eine Seite vorteilhaft erscheint, muss sie das noch nicht für die andere Seite sein (geschweige denn, dass der Vorteil wirklich real sein muss).

Ich persönlich fände die Lösung, AL und DW zu mergen viel sinnvoller und dann einen internationalen Server draus zu machen. Das spart Support, das ermöglicht mehreren Spielergruppen dort aktiv zu sein und der Server behält ein sinnvoll hohes Maß an Spielern.

Es gibt sowas wie vergiftetes Denken, dass sind Leute die zwanghaft versuchen schlechtes zu finden und irgendjemanden oder in diesem Falle etwas schlecht zu reden. Daraus bildet sich dein ein notorischer Hass, der wiederum alle anderen Lebensbereiche verseuchen kann. Ich würd also in deinem eigenen Interesse mal einen Gang zurückschalten bei deinem eifrigen Kampf um zu beweisen wie schlecht WAR doch ist. Das fällt einem auch immer mehr in den offiziellen Foren auf. Wenn da die verbitterten 5 wieder schreiben und egal was kommt, es ist natürlich alles böse und schlecht (und natürlich weiß Bob der Baumeister auch besser wie man ein MMORPG managed als die Devs), dann wird natürlich noch maximal provokativ geschrieben, damit dann auch gleich jeder noch eins reingedrückt bekommen hat.

Keine Ahnung, wie solche Leute im echten Leben Freunde finden können...


----------



## OldboyX (3. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Kennst du denn irgendein P2P MMO neben WoW das weltweit mehr als 10 Server besitzt. Und wieviele PvP MMOs laufen erfolgreicher als WAR?



Weltweit? Aion hat doch weltweit mehr als 10 Server und es ist ein PVP MMO.



> WAR ist ein Nischenprodukt und das wird es auch immer sein. Man kann immer schön behaupten, dass WAR von x Servern auf 6 oder 7 zusammengeschrumpft ist. Das ändert nichts ander Tatsache, dass sich das Spiel verbessert hat. Nur wenn der Ruf einmal zerstört ist, dann bleibt er das auch. Siehe AoC, siehe Aion, siehe WAR. Oder willst du mir ernsthaft sagen, dass sich das Spiel seit Release verschlechtert hat?
> Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Firmenpolitik am anfang halt darauf bestand, dass ja keine Server geschlossen werden. Man hat halt einfach zu viele Server geöffnet. Hätte man einfach abgewartet, dann wären nach dem 1. Monat eben statt 60+ Servern nur 15 oder so online gewesen. Hätte man noch rechtzeitig gemerged wären nach 3 Monaten noch 10 da gewesen. So war der Verfall nur langsamer zu sehen, lief auf den Servern aber schneller ab. Dann kann man immer schön behaupten, Mythic hatte ja mal 60+ Server gehabt. Die waren aber nie ausgelastet. Das war wohl die größte Fehlentscheidung und daran leidet das Spiel bis heute.



Und? Wen interessiert das alles. Die Fakten sind und bleiben immer dieselben und die Schuld hat auch Mythic ganz alleine. Alles deren Entscheidungen und die Folgen tragen sie noch immer. Es werden immer noch Server geschlossen.



> Wenn die sinkende Luft in den Reifen die sinkende Spielerzahl darstellen soll (die btw seit ca 9 Monaten nicht mehr wirklich sinkt  ), dann ist dein Beispiel mit den Reifen totaler Mist und geht voll am Thema vorbei.



Das ist deine Traumwelt. Die Realität sagt, dass nach wie vor Server gemerged werden. Du behauptest schon seit über einem Jahr (oder gar länger) die Zahlen würden sich "stabilisieren". Da gabs sogar noch einen spanischen und italienischen Server, 4 deutsche usw. Ich hab damals schon gesagt, dass Spanien und Italien demnächst verschwinden werden. Als nächstes ist Frankreich dran. Wie lange es dann lohnt den deutschen Client zu erhalten mit Übersetzung etc. wird sich zeigen. Ich glaube, dass es dann auch bald nicht mehr lohnt bei größeren Patches (falls es sowas noch geben sollte) alles ins Deutsche zu übersetzen und somit wird auch der deutsche Server verschwinden.

Aber is schon klar. Es sind immer gleichviele Spieler, nur die Server werden weniger und man hat 24/7 Aktion in allen Tiers usw. Alle PUMPVOLL - wie damals als man auf 4 deutsche reduziert hatte und als man auf 2 deutsche reduziert hat usw. 




> Derzeit sind 4 Wochen vergangen seit beginn der Umfrage. Es wurden grad erst die letzten Servertransfers abgeschlossen und die Option für KN oder KA steht nicht, da dort keine Spieler benötigt werden.



Und? Der Kunde ist König. Kümmert der Betreiber sich nicht in einem angemessenen Zeitrahmen um jene Kunden, die unter einem schlechten Spielerlebnis leiden, dann laufen die davon.



> Man kann es sich immer leicht machen. Als kleiner, unbedeutender Außenstehender kann man immer schön sagen, dass etwas ja offensichtlich nur so oder so getan werden kann und muss. Dass die Probleme viel diffiziler sind, dass es viel mehr Möglichkeiten und Probleme zu beachten gibt, daran denkt man immer schön nicht.



Es ist nicht Aufgabe des Kunden, diese "diffizilen" Probleme zu lösen. Der Kunde wählt mit seinem Geld. Bei WAR hat er das immer und immer wieder getan. Das Ergebnis kennen wir.



> Was bringt es den UK Spielern, dort die Franzosen hin abzuschieben, nur damit die Server dann überfüllt sind? Stattdessen sollte man die Spieler doch lieber auf die bevölkerungsschwächeren Server verteilen? nur weil die Lösung für eine Seite vorteilhaft erscheint, muss sie das noch nicht für die andere Seite sein (geschweige denn, dass der Vorteil wirklich real sein muss).



Nichts, aber den Franzosen auf dem Geisterserver bringt es eine ganze Menge - und um die geht es....



> Ich persönlich fände die Lösung, AL und DW zu mergen viel sinnvoller und dann einen internationalen Server draus zu machen. Das spart Support, das ermöglicht mehreren Spielergruppen dort aktiv zu sein und der Server behält ein sinnvoll hohes Maß an Spielern.



Sicher auch eine mögliche Lösung. Das nimmt sich im Detail aber nix. Fakt ist, dass Leute aufhören, wenn rumgewartet wird und NICHTS geändert wird.



> Es gibt sowas wie vergiftetes Denken, dass sind Leute die zwanghaft versuchen schlechtes zu finden und irgendjemanden oder in diesem Falle etwas schlecht zu reden. Daraus bildet sich dein ein notorischer Hass, der wiederum alle anderen Lebensbereiche verseuchen kann. Ich würd also in deinem eigenen Interesse mal einen Gang zurückschalten bei deinem eifrigen Kampf um zu beweisen wie schlecht WAR doch ist. Das fällt einem auch immer mehr in den offiziellen Foren auf. Wenn da die verbitterten 5 wieder schreiben und egal was kommt, es ist natürlich alles böse und schlecht (und natürlich weiß Bob der Baumeister auch besser wie man ein MMORPG managed als die Devs), dann wird natürlich noch maximal provokativ geschrieben, damit dann auch gleich jeder noch eins reingedrückt bekommen hat.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie solche Leute im echten Leben Freunde finden können...



Völlig uninteressant und unangebracht. Es ist doch wohl komplett daneben, dass du dir anmaßt, womit und wann andere Leute Freunde im echten Leben finden, oder dass jemand "vergiftetes Denken" hat bloß weil er von Mythics vorgehen (seit Jahren) einfach genervt ist. Machst du jetzt demnächst eine Sekte auf um alle "vom vergifteten Denken zu befreien und zum Schrein des Mythic-WAR-Lichts zu führen"?

Erde an Pymonte:

Das ist nur ein Produkt am Markt und wird von Kunden auch genauso behandelt wie jedes andere Produkt am Markt. Ob der Chef von Mythic grad den Husten hatte und sonstwie Pech und beim Release 10 Server zu viel bestellt hat und es ihm jetzt urleid tut usw. ist doch völlig egal. Über die Pflicht des Kunden sich zu informieren, die du gerne herbeizitierst kann man nur noch müde lächeln...


----------



## iffs (3. April 2011)

Ich glaube hier schreiben zuviele Leute die WAR schon eine ewigkeit nicht mehr getestet haben. Ich persoenlich finde das sich in WAR sehr viel getan hat. 

Und hoert doch bitte mit dem F2P auf, F2P wird WAR sowieso nicht, daoc und uo wurden auch nicht F2P, also warum sollten sie WAR F2P machen? Es hat ja deutlich mehr Spieler als daoc und uo. Ich persoenlich finde F2P sowieso ein mist, weil die dan keine neuen grossen Patches mehr rausbringen oder nur noch sehr wenige.

Noch was mit WoW find ich soll nicht verglichen werden da WoW fuer mich keine normales MMOPG mehr ist wie Aion, Rift usw. Bilzzard hat einfach zuviel Geld die koennen alles leisten, also vergleicht WAR mit MMORPGs auf gleicher wellen laenge. Da hat WAR auch bessere Karten und kann nicht nur verlieren.


P.S: hatt vieleicht viele Schreibfehler war auch sehr muehsam auf dem iPhone zuschreiben.


MfG iffs


----------



## Churchak (3. April 2011)

@Iffs och sind ned viele Leute sind immer die selben 2-3 die seit 2 Jahren gegen WAR schreiben und nicht davon loskommen. 

@Pymonte tststs musstest du unbedingt Steine umdrehn? Schau an wenn du nun wieder aufgescheucht hast. ^^


----------



## iffs (4. April 2011)

@ OldboyX also wen ich das richtig verstehe spielst du WAR aber mozt gegen das Spiel, frage was bringt es dir? man kann gut mal schreiben was einem nicht gefällt aber dauernd und das ganz bringt dir ja nix, du willst bestimmt weiter WAR spielen und so schadest du nur dem Ruf von WAR also ist es schluss endlich auch für dich nicht gut.


----------



## Wolfner (4. April 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> @ OldboyX also wen ich das richtig verstehe spielst du WAR aber mozt gegen das Spiel, frage was bringt es dir? man kann gut mal schreiben was einem nicht gefällt aber dauernd und das ganz bringt dir ja nix, du willst bestimmt weiter WAR spielen und so schadest du nur dem Ruf von WAR also ist es schluss endlich auch für dich nicht gut.



Hoho, ich will gar nicht anfangen aufzuzählen welche historisch gesehen miserablen Situationen sich aus so einer Geisteshaltung ergeben haben ^^


----------



## Pymonte (4. April 2011)

Aion ist kein PvP Spiel. Es wird von Patch zu Patch mehr PvEisiert. Damit wurde nur dick geworben. Wie bei RIFT. Auch bei RIFT kreischen sich die PvE Carebears nun die Hälse wund, dass sich Trion hüten soll, mehr PvP ins Spiel zu bringen.



> Und? Wen interessiert das alles. Die Fakten sind und bleiben immer dieselben und die Schuld hat auch Mythic ganz alleine. Alles deren Entscheidungen und die Folgen tragen sie noch immer. Es werden immer noch Server geschlossen.



Wolltest du nochmal bestätigen was ich gesagt habe, oder warum fasst du meinen Text zusammen?

Bezüglich der Serve (ich kürz das mal ab): Die sind seit mehr als einem halben Jahr schon auf dem derzeitigen Status. Es wurde nur noch schon im August gemerged, weil im Nov noch 1.4 und die RvR Packs (mit einigen Wiederkehrern!) kamen. Und eh man 5 durchs mergen und 1.4 nun übervolle Server hat, so hatte man sich halt entschieden die Ressourcen offen zu lassen und abzuwarten. Die Spielerzahlen sind aber seit August/September ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level. Ähnliches läuft wohl nun auch bei Athel Loren, nur kommt hier noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es der letzte FR Server ist und es natürlich kein gutes Bild macht, eine komplette Lokalisierung abzuschaffen. Wobei die Frage natürlich besteht, ob ein MMO überhaupt eine Lokalisierung braucht... Multilinguale Server mit entsprechenden Channels tuns ja auch.



> Völlig uninteressant und unangebracht. Es ist doch wohl komplett daneben, dass du dir anmaßt, womit und wann andere Leute Freunde im echten Leben finden, oder dass jemand "vergiftetes Denken" hat bloß weil er von Mythics vorgehen (seit Jahren) einfach genervt ist.



Es tut mir ja leid, aber das ist nunmal eine wissenscgaftliche Tatsache. Negatives Denken ändert auch die Verhaltensweise. Und dabei geht es mir hier eher um den Grundtenor, der im Forum angeschlagen wird, als die Ausprägung an sich. Natürlich wird keiner zum soziopathischen Xenofobiker, der sich in seinem Zimmer einschließt, nur weil er in irgendeinem Forum schreibt. Aber beschweren und auf Teufel komm raus das Schlechte finden ist der erste Schritt. Und lässt btw auch schon einige Rückschlüsse zu. Ich rede hier btw nicht von Fusie, sondern eher von einigen leuten im offiziellen Forum. Das sind auch die Leute, die sofort agressiv reagieren, wenn man mal nicht ihrer Meinung ist.



> Machst du jetzt demnächst eine Sekte auf um alle "vom vergifteten Denken zu befreien und zum Schrein des Mythic-WAR-Lichts zu führen"?
> 
> Erde an Pymonte:


 
Ich würde solche Leute eher zu mir ins Labor einladen und dann Langzeituntersuchungen bei ihnen durchführen. Das halte ich für viel sinnvoller. 



> Das ist nur ein Produkt am Markt und wird von Kunden auch genauso behandelt wie jedes andere Produkt am Markt. Ob der Chef von Mythic grad den Husten hatte und sonstwie Pech und beim Release 10 Server zu viel bestellt hat und es ihm jetzt urleid tut usw. ist doch völlig egal. Über die Pflicht des Kunden sich zu informieren, die du gerne herbeizitierst kann man nur noch müde lächeln...



Dann lächele mal, ich weiß nicht wie du durchs Leben kommst. Jeder Mensch hat die Pflicht sich zu informieren. Das betrifft den Kauf, das Gesetz und auch alle anderen Aspekte des Lebens. Schließlich hat nicht die Polizei/der Arbeitgeber/Mythic/etc Schuld, wenn ich völlig falsche Erwartungen und Vorstellungen von einer Sache habe.
Unwissenheit schützt nunmal vor Strafe nicht und so ist das auch beim Spielekauf. Wenn ich nunmal Himmel was erwarte, mich nicht informiere und dann enttäuscht bin, dann sollte ich danach nicht wie ein Affe mit Exkrementen um mich werfen, weil ich enttäuscht bin. Und das über Jahre hinweg.

Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, das entschuldigt Mythics Fehler nicht. Aber viele Spieler sind selbst bis vor einem Jahr noch sehr PvE fixiert gewesen. Es gibt sogar viele Rezensionen, die sich darüber beschweren, dass WAR ja nur PvP ist... nicht, dass das nicht schon früher bekannt war 

PS: Der vorletzte Absatz beschäftigt sich primär mit Flamern und den Leuten, die eigentlich nur in Foren schreiben, um ihren Frust abzulassen. Und das halt auch nach 3 Jahren.
Man kann gerne Kritik äußern und von mir aus auch mal Dampf ablassen, wenn es unbedingt sein muss. Aber wenn ich nach 2 oder mehr Jahren immer wieder in diesen Forumsteil komme, nur um mich über WAR zu beschweren, dann ist das schon arg gestört.


----------



## Lari (5. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aion ist kein PvP Spiel. Es wird von Patch zu Patch mehr PvEisiert. Damit wurde nur dick geworben. Wie bei RIFT. Auch bei RIFT kreischen sich die PvE Carebears nun die Hälse wund, dass sich Trion hüten soll, mehr PvP ins Spiel zu bringen.



Rift wurde als PvP-Spiel beworben? Ist mir gänzlich entgangen 
Und natürlich schreien die PvE Spieler, wenn ständig aufgrund des PvPs rumgefixt wird und somit Klassen plötzlich total im Eimer sind.
Aus der PvE Ecke hat sich niemand beschwert, das kam alles aus der PvP Ecke. Dann kam der Fix und die heile PvE Welt war erschüttert. Machen halt Krieger mehr DPS an der Puppe, dafür sind die Bosse meleefeindlich und es gleicht sich aus. Jetzt kannst du kaum noch mit Kriegern in Instanzen, weil sie vom Schaden her nicht mehr mithalten können.

Wohin noch mehr PvP Inhalt führt kann man sich ja denken. Vor allem bei den massig, aus meiner Sicht unbalancierbaren Seelen.


----------



## OldboyX (5. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aion ist kein PvP Spiel. Es wird von Patch zu Patch mehr PvEisiert. Damit wurde nur dick geworben. Wie bei RIFT. Auch bei RIFT kreischen sich die PvE Carebears nun die Hälse wund, dass sich Trion hüten soll, mehr PvP ins Spiel zu bringen.



Trotzdem isses noch ein P2P MMO mit deutlich mehr als 10 Servern... Über "PVP oder NICHT PVP" kann man ewig streiten. Fakt ist, dass es auch in Aion ordentlich PVP gibt inklusive Festungsraids usw. mit allem drum und dran (Massenschlachten etc.).



> Bezüglich der Serve (ich kürz das mal ab): Die sind seit mehr als einem halben Jahr schon auf dem derzeitigen Status. Es wurde nur noch schon im August gemerged, weil im Nov noch 1.4 und die RvR Packs (mit einigen Wiederkehrern!) kamen. Und eh man 5 durchs mergen und 1.4 nun übervolle Server hat, so hatte man sich halt entschieden die Ressourcen offen zu lassen und abzuwarten. Die Spielerzahlen sind aber seit August/September ungefähr auf dem gleichen Level. Ähnliches läuft wohl nun auch bei Athel Loren, nur kommt hier noch erschwerend hinzu, dass es der letzte FR Server ist und es natürlich kein gutes Bild macht, eine komplette Lokalisierung abzuschaffen. Wobei die Frage natürlich besteht, ob ein MMO überhaupt eine Lokalisierung braucht... Multilinguale Server mit entsprechenden Channels tuns ja auch.



Wieder 5 Zeilen die versuchen sollen irgendwie die Fakten zu kaschieren mit allerlei Ausreden usw.

Es werden seit Release konstant weniger Server. Punkt.

Deine Märchen der großen "Wiederkehrer" und der "übervollen Server" usw. kannst du stecken lassen. Ich hab immer wieder reingeschaut. Übervoll war es nie - auf keinem Server (was nicht ausschließt, dass es ab und zu mal zur Überfüllung an bestimmten Orten kommt weil alle "dort hin" rennen - das ist noch lange kein übervoller Server).




> Es tut mir ja leid, aber das ist nunmal eine wissenscgaftliche Tatsache. Negatives Denken ändert auch die Verhaltensweise. Und dabei geht es mir hier eher um den Grundtenor, der im Forum angeschlagen wird, als die Ausprägung an sich. Natürlich wird keiner zum soziopathischen Xenofobiker, der sich in seinem Zimmer einschließt, nur weil er in irgendeinem Forum schreibt. Aber beschweren und auf Teufel komm raus das Schlechte finden ist der erste Schritt. Und lässt btw auch schon einige Rückschlüsse zu. Ich rede hier btw nicht von Fusie, sondern eher von einigen leuten im offiziellen Forum. Das sind auch die Leute, die sofort agressiv reagieren, wenn man mal nicht ihrer Meinung ist.
> ...
> Ich würde solche Leute eher zu mir ins Labor einladen und dann Langzeituntersuchungen bei ihnen durchführen. Das halte ich für viel sinnvoller.



Nur weil du auf der Uni mal in einer VO eine Theorie gehört hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass Leute die Kritik üben "vergiftetes Denken haben". Was soll die wissenschaftliche Tatsache sein?

Da wäre es auch angebracht zu untersuchen was mit Leuten wie dir nicht stimmt, die ständig die Augen vor der Realität verschließen und partout nicht einsehen wollen, dass WAR von Release weg Spieler verloren hat und allen Indizien nach (Zahlen gibts ja schon lange keine mehr... warum nur warum....) immer noch verliert. Oder hast du dann "aphrodisiertes Denken" und siehst alles nur noch positiv und wenn dir jemand 100 € stiehlt dann gratulierst du ihm auch noch und freust dich für ihn? 




> Dann lächele mal, ich weiß nicht wie du durchs Leben kommst. Jeder Mensch hat die Pflicht sich zu informieren. Das betrifft den Kauf, das Gesetz und auch alle anderen Aspekte des Lebens. Schließlich hat nicht die Polizei/der Arbeitgeber/Mythic/etc Schuld, wenn ich völlig falsche Erwartungen und Vorstellungen von einer Sache habe.
> Unwissenheit schützt nunmal vor Strafe nicht und so ist das auch beim Spielekauf. *Wenn ich nunmal Himmel was erwarte, mich nicht informiere und dann enttäuscht bin, dann sollte ich danach nicht wie ein Affe mit Exkrementen um mich werfen, weil ich enttäuscht bin. Und das über Jahre hinweg.*



Du vergleichst Äpfel und Birnen. Klar hat man die Pflicht sich zu informieren über bestimmte Dinge im Leben, da man sonst keinerlei Anspruch auf Ersatz/Nachsicht hat. Wer sich WAR kauft und dann Mythic klagt, weil er glaubte man könne das Offline spielen, der ist natürlich selbst Schuld. Nur was du immer beschreibst ist etwas völlig anderes, da es nunmal Geschmacksfragen involviert und dabei hat man nunmal keinerlei Pflichen - ganz abgesehen davon, dass man vorab (egal wie sehr man sich informiert) nicht wissen kann ob einem etwas gefällt oder nicht. Wenn jemand sich WAR kauft und es ihm nicht gefällt, hat er jedes Recht zu äußern warum es ihm nicht gefällt und wieso er es Scheiße findet. Sogar 30 Jahre später kann er noch erzählen "vor 30 Jahren hab ich mir ein Spiel gekauft, das war sooo schlecht usw.". Das ist völlig normal und geschieht ständig so mit allen Produkten.

Der fett markierte Teil ist genauso sinnvoll, wie zu sagen

"Wenn ich nunmal nichts erwarte, mich sehr gut informiere und dann total begeistert bin, dann sollte ich danach nicht wie ein Affe mit Lob um mich werfen weil ich so begeistert bin. Und das über Jahre hinweg."

Du kannst einfach keine anderen Meinungen als deine akzeptieren oder tolerieren, denn jeder der von WAR enttäuscht wurde oder ist, der ist ja ein "Affe der mit Exkrementen wirft". Gratulation, du bist ja soo erwachsen.



> Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, das entschuldigt Mythics Fehler nicht. Aber viele Spieler sind selbst bis vor einem Jahr noch sehr PvE fixiert gewesen. Es gibt sogar viele Rezensionen, die sich darüber beschweren, dass WAR ja nur PvP ist... nicht, dass das nicht schon früher bekannt war



Alles Mythics eigene Schuld. Sie haben einen riesigen PVE Part integriert (Pro Fraktion 3 Queststränge mit dazugehörigen Zonen, unendlich viele Quests und öffentliche Quests, Instanzen etc. GdG war ein einziger PVE-Contentpatch- der Entwicklungsaufwand bei WAR zu Release war sicher mit einem großen Übergewicht in Richtung PVE zu bewerten. Was da an Arbeit hineingeflossen ist (Zonen, Quests, ÖQ, Story, etc. etc.) steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den wenigen meist leeren RVR Lakes und den paar Szenarien) und zur genüge damit geworben, dass man auch PVE betreiben könne (es aber im Unterschied zu WoW nicht müsse) etc. etc. Bitte verlinke mir die "vielen Rezensionen" die sich darüber beschweren, dass WAR ja nur PVP ist...
Wenn überhaupt, dann wurde in allen Rezensionen zu Beginn der furchtbare Zustand des Spiels bemängelt (alpha Release, Bugs, Performance, etc.) und darüber hinaus, dass man zwar offensichtlich PVE integriert hatte, aber dieses einfach schlecht war (an dieser Stelle erinnere ich gern an meinen ersten Instanzen Run im Live-Spiel, wo es leider noch keine Erfahrung oder Loots gab - die hatte man schlicht noch nicht "integriert").



> PS: Der vorletzte Absatz beschäftigt sich primär mit Flamern und den Leuten, die eigentlich nur in Foren schreiben, um ihren Frust abzulassen. Und das halt auch nach 3 Jahren.
> Man kann gerne Kritik äußern und von mir aus auch mal Dampf ablassen, wenn es unbedingt sein muss. Aber wenn ich nach 2 oder mehr Jahren immer wieder in diesen Forumsteil komme, nur um mich über WAR zu beschweren, dann ist das schon arg gestört.



Genauso gestört, wie wenn man nach 2 oder mehr Jahren und ständig sinkenden Serverzahlen immer wieder ins Forum kommt um allen mitzuteilen, dass
a) die Spielerzahlen schon ewig stabil sind (man munkelt gar von WIEDERKEHRERN)
b) WAR ein (aufgrund der Veränderungen) super Spiel geworden ist nur die Leute merken es nicht weil sie IHRE PFLICHT SICH ZU INFORMIEREN vernachlässigen 
c) keine Server (mehr)) geschlossen werden (wurden?) seit (Ewigkeiten?) und wenn ja, dann gibts dafür 1000 Gründe die alle nichts damit zu tun haben, dass die Spielerzahlen sinken


----------



## floppydrive (5. April 2011)

Hab ich was verpasst oder seid wann kommen zu Warhammer die Leute zurück   







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (5. April 2011)

Also ich sehe bei Warhammer eine Explosion an Accounts bei Release, danach nur noch abnehmend. 


Wo siehst du denn einen Anstieg? :/



Das


----------



## DerTingel (5. April 2011)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe bei Warhammer eine Explosion an Accounts bei Release, danach nur noch abnehmend.
> 
> 
> Wo siehst du denn einen Anstieg? :/
> ...



ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, aber der zeitraum, über den Pymonte spricht, ist in der tabelle nicht verzeichnet...sprich 4.quartal `10.


----------



## floppydrive (5. April 2011)

DerTingel schrieb:


> ohne jetzt alles gelesen zu haben, aber der zeitraum, über den Pymonte spricht, ist in der tabelle nicht verzeichnet...sprich 4.quartal `10.


Die Statistik geht bis um 01.12.2010


----------



## DerTingel (5. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Die Statistik geht bis um 01.12.2010



hmmm...dann stelle ich dir mal eine frage:
wann war der letzte eintrag für subs von WAR?


----------



## Churchak (5. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> GdG war ein einziger PVE-Contentpatch-


Falsch nen Aionit würd Gdg (und die 4 Mini Inis+ die ÖQ in der Zone) PvEvP nennen.


----------



## iffs (5. April 2011)

Bei WAR ist anfangs 2010 der letzte Eintrag und meiner meinung nach ist seit Patch 1.4 wieder ein leichte anstiegt geschehen da viele Spieler vom Patch gehört haben, aber ich denk nicht das alle die ihren Accaunt reaktiviert haben weiter spielen aber ein teil wird  bestimmt bei WAR bleiben, so wie ich es im Chat gehört habe.


----------



## Makalvian (5. April 2011)

Warhammer Online
Abbreviation = WAR
_Accuracy Rating C_


----------



## Pymonte (5. April 2011)

Das man dieser Statistik eh nicht trauen kann, da sie auf Vermutungen basiert (cool, dürfte ich Paper doch auch nur so rausbringen), sollte wohl jedem klar sein.

Ansonsten ist es nur bezeichnend, wer sich hier meldet und vor allem WARUM 

@Lari: Schau dir mal die Beta Podcasts an und das große Gelaber über das tollste PvP und dass Rift ja ein so tolles PvP Spiel ist. Ich sage nicht, dass es nur als PvP Spiel angekündigt wurde, aber es wurde stark damit geworben. Im Endeffekt ist es aber auch nur Light PvP.

@ Oldboy: Dich regt doch grad mehr auf, dass ich mich über die Art der Leute aufrege als über das eigentliche Thema. Zum einen herrscht zum Teil Konsens (bezüglich der Schuld Mythics), zum Anderen ist es hier nur Haarspalterei die du betreibst. Ja die Spielerzahlen/Serverzahlen sind gesunken, zum xten Mal die Erklärung, dass auch wenn 1,2 mio Spiele verkauft werden dass noch lange nicht heißt, dass da auch alle Spieler wirklich mit dem Spiel zufrieden sein können (Und da spielt nicht nur schlechte Qualität sondern primär auch soziales Gefüge und persönliche Vorlieben (PvE > PvP) rein. Dann gabs halt die leeren Server usw. Bla bla, alles schon x mal durchgekauft. Das mit dem Affen war übrigens (mal wieder) bewusst übertrieben gewählt und auch nicht auf dich oder sonst wen hier im Board bezogen, sondern es ging wirklich nur um die Dreckschleudern im offi. Forum.

Du musst dich jetzt auch nicht an dieser Sache mit dem Spielerzahlen aufhängen oder mir einen Kreuzzug pro WAR vermarkten (genauso gut kann man dir auch einen Kreuzzug con WAR nachlesen). Ich akzeptiere negative Meinungen über WAR, ich schreibe auch nie oder höchstens mal sarkastisch in einem Abschiedsthread (von denen es btw lange keine mehr gab...), weil mir herzlich egal ist wer WAR spielt und warum bzw warum nicht. ich reagiere eigentlich nur auf diese Zwischenrufe, in denen einfach mal Nachgetreten wird, weils so viel Spaß macht oder auf Leute, die unbegründet schreiben, dass WAR einfach schlecht ist.

Auslöser der diesigen Diskussion war ja mein Statement zu Fusie/Golrik und das Beschweren über einen Rabatt. Was in meinen Augen ziemlich sinnbefreit ist. Ja, natürlich könnte man auch jedem Spieler 10 tage gratis schenken. Das machen sie aber eh schon und man kann WAR nun fast nen Monat kostenlos voll spielen, wenn man es richtig anstellt, dass sowas nciht sein muss. mal abgesehen davon, dass Bioware-Mythic da auch irgendwo gewinn machen muss. Man kann nicht bei jedem Pups Zeug verschenken. EIgentlich hätte es auch gar ncihts geben müssen, die 25% waren nur eine nette Dreingabe zu den vergünstigten RvR Packs. Einem Spieler auf AL mag das jetzt wie Hohn erscheinen, aber man findet immer irgendwas zum Meckern, das ist aber nicht die Intension der Veranstalter (hoffe ich zumindest nicht ).

Daher ist die Diskussion für mich an dieser Stelle beendet. Ich muss nicht mit jemanden streiten, der die selben Ansichten wie ich hat, nur weil er andere Schlüsse daraus zieht.


----------



## iffs (5. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das man dieser Statistik eh nicht trauen kann, da sie auf Vermutungen basiert (cool, dürfte ich Paper doch auch nur so rausbringen), sollte wohl jedem klar sein.




Ja genau nur vermutungen die letzten Spielerzahlen die sie bekannt gaben waren 300'000 zahlende Spieler (Stand: Ende März 2009) der rest ist nur geschätzt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das WAR unter 100'000 abonnomenten hat.


----------



## Wolfner (6. April 2011)

Waren die letzten offiziellen Zahlen nicht mal irgendwas mit 125k? (war irgendwann kurz bevor Rise of the Godslayer für AoC rauskam).


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Waren die letzten offiziellen Zahlen nicht mal irgendwas mit 125k? (war irgendwann kurz bevor Rise of the Godslayer für AoC rauskam).



Nein, die letzten veroefentlichen Spielerzahlen waren 300k, steht nirgends etwas von 125k.


----------



## Lari (6. April 2011)

iffs schrieb:


> Nein, die letzten veroefentlichen Spielerzahlen waren 300k, steht nirgends etwas von 125k.



Kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass sie unter 100.000 liegen.
Und stabile Spielerzahlen sind auch was anderes. Der Mythos hält sich seit den letzten bekannt gegeben Zahlen immer wieder mal hier im Forum. Nur sprechen die immer weniger werdenden Server ihre eigene Sprache.
Ich denke mit 60.000 - 80.000 liegt man noch ganz gut in der Schätzung.


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass sie unter 100.000 liegen.
> Und stabile Spielerzahlen sind auch was anderes. Der Mythos hält sich seit den letzten bekannt gegeben Zahlen immer wieder mal hier im Forum. Nur sprechen die immer weniger werdenden Server ihre eigene Sprache.
> Ich denke mit 60.000 - 80.000 liegt man noch ganz gut in der Schätzung.



wie gesagt nur schätzungen ich schätze das es nich unter 100k sind  =)


----------



## floppydrive (6. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Das man dieser Statistik eh nicht trauen kann, da sie auf Vermutungen basiert (cool, dürfte ich Paper doch auch nur so rausbringen), sollte wohl jedem klar sein.



Schon komisch das die Zahlen natürlich nur auf Vermutungen basieren und dazu noch das es bei allen Spielen stimmt, ausser bei WAR was?


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Schon komisch das die Zahlen natürlich nur auf Vermutungen basieren und dazu noch das es bei allen Spielen stimmt, ausser bei WAR was?



Stimmt es bei allen anderen Spielen? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen . Bei WAR koennen es ja nur vermutungen sein da das WAR Team keine weiteren Spielerzahlen bekannt gaben ausser die 300k.


----------



## Pymonte (6. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Schon komisch das die Zahlen natürlich nur auf Vermutungen basieren und dazu noch das es bei allen Spielen stimmt, ausser bei WAR was?



Na dann Beweise es mir doch mal für alle Spiele? Lege mal deine Quellen offen, die statistischen Erhebungen und die Auswahlkriterien, die natürlich für alle Spiele identisch sein sollten. Ich weise nur nochmal darauf hin das höchststände und Mittelwerte ohne SEM keine gültigen Daten darstellen.

@Lari: Ich kanns ja nochmal erklären. WAR hat seit Juli letzten Jahres ungefähr die gleiche Spielerzahl. Natürlich schwankt sie. Stabil im Sinne des Wortes ist sie bei keinem MMO. Im August/September wurde dann bekannt dass das RvR Pack kommt. Daher war es eine logische Entscheidung, die vorhanden Server, die man zu diesem Zeiptunkt auch schon hätte zusammenschließen können, erstmal offen zu lassen.
1. weil die gemergten Server immer sehr voll sind.
2. weil mit 1.4 Rückkehrer zu erwarten waren (und ja @OldboyX, da waren viel mehr Spieler online als in den Wochen davor)
3. um auf vorhandene Ressourcen zurückgreifen zu können

1.4 kam, einige Spieler kamen wieder und einige Spieler gingen auch wieder. Am Zustand der Gesamtspielermenge hat sich kaum was geändert. Also hat man dann nachträglich, NACHDEM das Event eingetreten war (1.4), die Server gemerged, anstatt dies davor zu tun.
Man kann Mythic ja viel Blödheit vorwerfen. Aber diese Handlungsweise war logisch und sinnvoll. Ein vorzeitiges Zusammenlegen hätte zu Warteschlangen (gerade auf Gorfang mit nun 3 Serverpopulationen und entsprechenden Rückkehrern gelegt) und natürlich kurz vor dem "großen Release" nochmal schlechte Presse gemacht.

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Spielerzahlen seit Mitte des letzten Jahres relativ stabil. Durch das Powergap sinken sie vermutlich gerade, das bestreite ich nicht, aber der Fix dafür steht in den Startlöchern und wird das Problem zu 90% aus der Welt schaffen (und ja, es kommen deswegen auch Spieler weider, was zum Status quo beiträgt).

Um es mal anders zu formulieren, welches Spiel baut denn seit 2 Jahren irgendwo Spielerzahlen auf?

HdRO hatte so wenig Spieler, dass man lieber F2P gegangen ist. Auch hier hätte es schon längst Servermerges geben können, doch in einem PvE Spiel ist das nicht so wichtig. Kurz nach F2P waren die Spielerzahlen natürlich hoch, nun sind sie fast wieder auf normales Niveau abgesunken (=stabil, nicht steigend).

Bei AoC fast das gleiche mit Rise of the Godslayer. Das Spiel hat seine Fanbase, wie WAR, und es wird immer mal wieder Spieler dazugewinnen und verlieren. Aber an sich ist es stabil.

Aion hat Server gemerged. Das ist natürlich zum Teil auch dem PvP Aspekt zu schulden. An sich ist die Spielerzahl nun aber stabil. Und ja, ich werte keine asiatischen Server mehr für Aion, da die Spiele sich nun schon sehr stark unterscheiden vom XP-gain etc.

EvE wird immer so als Musterbeispiel genannt mit 300k Subs steigend. Aber auch hier wird gemauschelt. Die aktuelle Spielerzahl pendelt auch immer bei 60-75k Usern.

Zu guterletzt noch WoW. WoW mit seinen 12mio Abos. Wers glaubt. Mal abgesehen von den Verkaufszahlen von Cata (ca. 4,7mio weltweit) und den niedrigen Endcontentspielwerten (und damit einer erhöhten Abbrecherrate) gibt es noch andere Faktoren die darauf hinweisen, dass WoW nicht 12mio Spieler hat.
Zum einen wurden die Realmpools vergößert, sodass das Dungeon Tool und das BG Tool auch genug Leute findet. Zum anderen gibt es nun demnächst auch gewertete BGs gegen die eigene Fraktion. Das sind alles Aktionen die man unternimmt, wenn auf den Servern alleine nicht mehr genug Spieler sind. Das sieht man auch schön an der allgemeinen Auslastung. Aber Blizzard wird niemals einen Server mergen. Die Betriebskosten dafür sind gering, vor allem da ja alle wichtigen Dinge (= viel Andrang) wie Instanzen und BGs auf seperaten Servern laufen, GMs arbeiten eh schon nur noch realpoolweise und ein Abbau von Servern würde ja für Stagnation stehen. Da viele Leute ja wie blinde Schafe den "12 mio Abos" folgen, so wird man nichts unternehmen, um sie in die Realität zurück zu holen.
Auch das ständige: "Wir wollen, dass MMO XY ein Erfolg wird, damit mehr Spieler ins Genre kommen." Ist die, zwar zucker-gesüßte, Aufforderung, endlich mehr Spieler ins Genre zu holen, da WoW das nicht mehr kann.

Einer noch unveröffentlichten Studie zu folge sind übrigens die Spiele am erfolgreichsten (= steigende Spielerzahlen), die den höchsten Suchtfaktor aufweisen. Das heißt Belohungen fürs eingeloggt bleiben, viel Grind und Erfolg ist allein mit viel Zeitaufwand erreichbar. Das sind primär die F2P MMOs aus dem asiatischen Raum (dazu zähle ich auch das asiatische Aion, das europäische hingegen nicht).
Westliche MMOs hingegen verzeichnen kein Wachstum. Sie sind halt nur Spiele und der Pro-Casual Ansatz erlaubt halt viel Zeit zu verbingen, ohne das MMO zu spielen, und dennoch erfolgreich zu sein (= wenig Suchtfaktor). Finde ich persönlich gut, läuft den Interessen der Wirtschaft natürlich zuwider. Andererseits sind viele Onlinesüchtige natürlich ein Stigma, dass keine Firma haben möchte.


----------



## DerTingel (6. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Schon komisch das die Zahlen natürlich nur auf Vermutungen basieren und dazu noch das es bei allen Spielen stimmt, ausser bei WAR was?



Ich warte übrigens noch auf die Antwort auf meine Frage, wann der letzte Wert für WAR angegeben wurde!


----------



## floppydrive (6. April 2011)

@DerTingel
Keine Ahnung da musst du dich direkt an MMODATA wenden oder wir warten einfach noch bis Mitte des Jahres und gucken uns dann die Zahlen an. 


@Pymonte
Es gibt genug Spiele die gerade im Bereich F2P massiven Zuwachs an Spielerzahlen haben. Das Problem ist einfach das Spiele wie WAR und AoC am anfang richtig auf den Arsch fallen und sich dann aber nur schwer erholen. 
Was gab es nicht alles für Versprechungen dieser beiden Spiele (gibt noch genug andere bei denen das zutrifft ich nehme diese beiden jetzt aber nur als Beispiel) es soll alles so gut werden und besser und wir machen das und das und dann war die Ernüchterung groß. Es gab hier und da Probleme, man bedenke nur in AoC das Loch vor dem Endlevel wo das Grinden einfach nur der Hass war. Leider erholt sich ein Spiel nur sehr schwer davon und das wird auch bei WAR nicht anders, AoC hat vielleicht einen kleinen Sprung gemacht aber man hat sich doch viel versaut.
Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist einfach nur Vanguard wie ich dieses Spiel vergöttert habe, es war die große Hoffnung das ganze Spielsystem war so genial durchdacht und so super, aber was hat SOE gemacht, nichts es gab nur Probleme ob im Bereich Performance oder Ingame, einfach nur schade sowas. 


Wieso sollte WoW keine 12 Millionen haben? Es gibt genug Leute die ihren Account laufen haben und einfach nicht spielen und das ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender kleiner Teil, was aber auch stimmt das WoW seit Cata einfach nur verloren hat die Leute sind in einfach nur Weg weil WoW nicht das geboten hat was man Versprochen hat, das wird neuen Spielen sowie Addons immer zum Verhängnis (und das passierte auch beim Release bei WAR) und die Leute dann wieder zurückzuholen wird sehr schwer.


Ein gutes Gegenbespiel ist hier trotzdem RIFT, die Entwickler haben nie Große Töne gespuck in der Hinsicht "Wir wollen WoW mal wachrütteln" das Spiel hat sich von ganze alleine eine Community aufgebaut die auch spielt und das sehr aktiv. RIFT ist sicherlich nur eine Kopie aktueller Spiele aber dafür eine sehr sehr Gute, es geht hier vorallem um die vielen kleinen Funktionen die den Spieler vieles erleichtern oder einfach einen lockeren Spielfluss geben.


Abschliessend kann man sagen das WAR sicher ein gutes Spiel ist das für Leute denen das Universum liegt und die Spaß am Spielprinzip haben, aber man kann sicher nicht behaupten das WAR mit seinem aktuellen System/Content Spieler zu sich zieht.


----------



## Pymonte (6. April 2011)

@floppy, nichts anderes habe ich gesagt 
Trotzdem steht die Frage nach den korrekten Quellen der Statistik noch offen.
Btw ist der Teil an nicht-Spielern mit aktiven WoW Account doch eher gering. Wenn sich die Leute schon so sehr darüber beschweren, dass sie 13€ im Monat "verschwenden" wenn sie MMO XY spielen, dann finde ich es arg unwahrscheinlich, dass sie dann aber 13€ pro Monat in ein Spiel pumpen, dass sie gar nicht mehr bedienen. So eine Kundenloyalität würde natürlich WoW immer an der Spitze halten^^ aber nicht unbedingt fürs Produkt stehen.


----------



## floppydrive (6. April 2011)

Da haben wir dann wohl etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet 


Wie gesagt muss man sich an MMOData wende die machen machen schon seit Jahren diese Erhebung.

Und ich kann es nur persönlich sagen aus meinem Freundeskreis kann ich mal gleich 15 Leute nennen die ihren Account noch laufen habe, wenn ich dann frage warum kommt dann meist "naja manchmal guck ich halt nochmal rein"


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Da haben wir dann wohl etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt muss man sich an MMOData wende die machen machen schon seit Jahren diese Erhebung.
> ...




Hat ja auch jeder zweite Mensch nen WoW Account am laufen und zockt nich.


----------



## floppydrive (6. April 2011)

Darum geht es doch gar nicht es sind nur sicher mehr Leute die ihren Account mal so laufen haben als in anderen MMORPG's, du musst auch immer gleich anfangen zu meckern was?


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Darum geht es doch gar nicht es sind nur sicher mehr Leute die ihren Account mal so laufen haben als in anderen MMORPG's, du musst auch immer gleich anfangen zu meckern was?




Wieso mehr?


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

Na keine Antwort floppydrive?


----------



## floppydrive (6. April 2011)

Sorry Wortstellung fail 

Also, es gibt in WoW sicher mehr Leute die ihren Account bezahlen obwohl sie nicht spielen als in anderen MMORPG's, kommt sicher auch dadruch das es mehr Leute sind, aber auch das hier unterschiedliche Gruppen angesprochen werden, im Gegensatz zu AION,WAR,AoC,HDRO werden die Leute da mal eher sagen, naja die 13€ hab ich halt ich zock ja ey nicht anderes hingegen (Vorsicht VERMUTUNG) bei den kleinen MMORPG's zocken die Leute auch mal was anderen und überlegen sich 2 mal ob sie sich nebenbei noch einen Account leisten können, für viele ist WoW ihr erstes und einziges PC Spiel und gerade dort ist die Rückkehrer Quote doch sehr hoch. 


&#8364;dit: Man ey gib mir doch mal Zeit zu antworten, ich muss hier auch nochmal arbeiten nebenbei, man man man


----------



## iffs (6. April 2011)

da komme ich nich so ganz draus floppy


----------



## floppydrive (7. April 2011)

Was verstehts du den nicht?


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (7. April 2011)

Acc Daten sind eh so ein Ding. Einige Firmen geben sie wirklich offen Preis und stehen dazu und andere werden Ermittelt und das ist so ein Ding. Denn bei den Ermittelten Daten, ist es glaub ich oft ne Rechnung. Also man ermittelt die Quartals Berichte und darüber schließt man auf die ACC Daten oder andere Wege. Je nach Weg muss man auch sehen, wie Trial ACCs, Liegende ACC (6 Monate Abo oder sowas und nach 2 Monaten keine Lust mehr oder in einem Monat 6 Monate Abo abgeschlossen, wird bei der Rechnung dann vielleicht als 6 ACC gewertet usw. )
Also es ist halt sehr wichtig, wie die Daten ermittelt werden. Ansonsten sieht man halt einen Trent =)


----------



## OldboyX (7. April 2011)

Bei jedem MMO, das keine Zahlen rausrückt ist es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht(auch aus wissenschaftlicher/statistischer Sicht) vernünftig anzunehmen, dass:

a) Wenn Server geschlossen / zusammengelegt werden, dann sinken die Spielerzahlen
b) Wenn die Anzahl der Server gleich bleibt, dann sind die Spielerzahlen konstant (einigermaßen - Schwankungen inbegriffen)
c) Wenn neue Server aufgemacht werden, dann steigen die Spielerzahlen

Alle anderen Faktoren sind als Begleiterscheinungen zu werten und können vernachlässigt werden. Die Trial Accs haben vlt. kurzzeitig die Server im T1 voller erscheinen lassen, aber das sind kurzzeitige Phänomene. Die paar motivierten Perma-T1 gratis Spieler fallen unterm Strich wohl nicht ins Gewicht.

Und natürlich zeigen diese Statistiken nur einen Trend, doch das ist alles was man braucht und auch alles was z.b. bei Aktienkursen wichtig ist...

Und weil immer gern allerlei Verschwörungstheorien zu den WoW Accountzahlen herausgekramt werden:

Die von Blizzard veröffentlichten Zahlen entsprechen der Realität und spiegeln das wieder, was Blizzard angibt. Meist sind das aktive Accounts in einem bestimmten Zeitraum (dazu gehören auch alle asiatischen Accounts die in diesem Zeitraum per micropayment 1x eingeloggt sind und alle Goldfarmer Accounts, die 1 Monat bezahlt haben, aber nach 3 Tagen gebannt wurden usw.). Ausgeschlossen von der Zählung sind inaktive Accounts und Trial Accounts.

Das steht alles in den entsprechenden Berichten, unterliegt gesetzlichen Bestimmungen und da wird nicht geschummelt, weil da gibt es Leute mit sehr viel Geld und Interessen, die Blizzard sofort auf den Kopf kacken würden, wenn rauskommt, dass die Zahlen falsch sind.

Da es aber nach wie vor Leute gibt, die diese Zahlen anzweifeln kann ich nur empfehlen, dass sie die Augen aufmachen sollen und sich anschauen sollen wieviel Geld Blizzard in die Entwicklung von WoW stecken kann. Wie nach belieben in jedem Addon weitreichende und grundlegende Dinge verändert werden inklusive kompletter Kampfmechaniken Itemsets usw. die erfordern, dass der (riesige) alte Content teils komplett umgekrempelt wird (was auch gemacht wird). Da gibt es dann T1 für Todesritter in der 60er Raidinstanz Molten Core und T2 Sets etc.

Wer es trotzdem nicht glaubt, dem empfehle ich weitere sinnvolle Verschwörungstheorien wie:
a) es gab gar keine Mondlandung ( da gibts lustiges dazu im Internet)
b) es gibt keinen Klimawandel (und schon gar nicht durch den Menschen verursachten)
c) Kreationismus
usw.

Der Rest von uns lebt in der realen Welt.


----------



## Pymonte (7. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die von Blizzard veröffentlichten Zahlen entsprechen der Realität und spiegeln das wieder, was Blizzard angibt. Meist sind das *aktive Accounts in einem bestimmten Zeitraum* (*dazu gehören auch alle asiatischen Accounts die in diesem Zeitraum per micropayment 1x eingeloggt sind und alle Goldfarmer Accounts, die 1 Monat bezahlt haben, aber nach 3 Tagen gebannt wurden usw.)*. Ausgeschlossen von der Zählung sind inaktive Accounts und Trial Accounts.



Der dick markierte Teil sollte klar machen, das die angegebenen Spielerzahlen eben nur einen Peak darstellen. Ausgewählt, damit es halt besonders positiv aussieht. Entspricht dennoch nicht der Realität. Dafür müsste man einen Mittelwert bilden über die diverseb Quartale.


----------



## Cyberpuma (7. April 2011)

Da vor einger zeit War ein paar server abgeschalten wurden daruten auch corraburg, ist es sehr sehr warscheinlich das es weit weniger als 100.000 accunts sind in War und die zahl wird wohl noch weiter sinken da mmos auf den markt sind und kommen die weit mehr zubieten haben als warhammer online.


----------



## OldboyX (7. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Der dick markierte Teil sollte klar machen, das die angegebenen Spielerzahlen eben nur einen Peak darstellen. Ausgewählt, damit es halt besonders positiv aussieht. *Entspricht dennoch nicht der Realität*. Dafür müsste man einen Mittelwert bilden über die diverseb Quartale.



Für den fett markierten Teil bekommst einen Darwinaward für DAA. 
Aus dem unterstrichenen Teil geht mal wieder hervor, dass du alle möglichen (lächerlichen) Unterstellungen triffst um überhaupt ein Argument zu haben.

Wer behauptet man müßte einen Mittelwert bilden und über wieviele Quartale?
Wer behauptet, Blizzard hätte gesagt sie hätten X Subscriber über den Zeitraum eines gesamten Jahres?

Natürlich entspricht es der Realität unter genau den Bedingungen, die da stehen. Dass Blizzard eventuell einen Zeitraum direkt nach Addon Release wählt wo die Zahlen höher sind mag gut sein (kannst du aber auch alles genau nachlesen, aus welchem Zeitraum die Zahlen stammen), doch das kann jeder aus den gegebenen Rahmenbedingungen ablesen. Nichtsdestrotrotz stimmen die Zahlen - sie entsprechen der Realität.

Sorry, aber was du so von dir gibst sinkt zunehmend in Qualität, Sinn und Nachvollziehbarkeit. Geteilter Meinung sein ist eine Sache, aber wie war das mit 'Affen die mit Exkrementen werfen'?

Wenn Blizzard sagt "subscriber base exceeds 12 Mio" dann entspricht das der Realität. Da gibt es genügend Kontrollmechanismen, die schon lange gegriffen hätten, wenn Blizzard hier Zahlen erfindet oder im großen Stil beschönigt und sie in Wahrheit nur 5 Mio subscriber hätten.

Und wie schon erwähnt können alle, die dann "WoW hat gar keine 12 Mio sondern nur X Mio mimimi etc. und überhaupt verlieren sie dauernd weil mein Kumpel hat aufgehört und ich kenne noch 3 Leute die das Spiel schlecht finden und die Zahlen sind alle gefaked usw." sich gern beim Rest der völlig abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien anmelden.


----------



## Pymonte (7. April 2011)

Oldboy, informier dich erstmal über relevante Datenerhebungen, bevor du überhaupt daran denkst, dem Impuls des Schreibens nachzugeben bei dem Thema.
Ich kann immer schön behaupten dass ich so und so viele tolle Subscriber habe, dass meine Zellen nach dem Treatment so und so groß geworden sind oder das die höchste Durchfallrate des Produkts bei 2% lag.

Aber so wird nur in den Medien mit Daten umgegangen. Das sind Vorzeigezahlen. Damit z.B. OldboyX schön daran glaubt, dass es WoW gut geht und daher weiter subscribed. Anhand dieser "einmal" Daten kann ich aber nicht bestimmen, ob es einen Aufschwung, einen Abschwung oder eine Stagnation gibt, da der Zeitpunkt der Datenauswahl und alle Begleitumstände willkürlich gewählt sind. (Oh, wie toll, die eine Zelle, besser gesagt die Einzige, ist super groß geworden durch das Treatment... die nehme ich jetzt als Beweis dafür, dass das Treatment zum Zellwachstum führt ... fail)

Der Firmen wissen das sehr genau und fertigen daher auch Zeitraumstatistiken an. Da wird ständig überprüft, wieviele Spieler in den letzten 3, 6, 9 und 12 Monaten ein Abo hatten, wieviele davon wie lange online waren, wie viele neue Abos entstanden sind und wieviele Abos gekündigt wurden. Und nur DIESE Zahlen, die btw niemals an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, sind von Relevanz und geben das wahre Bild der Userzahlen wieder.

Als kleines Gegenbeispiel: Warum hat Blizzard Realmpools eingeführt und nun auch noch vergrößert, wenn die Zahlen der Subscriber doch scheinbar nur steigen? Dafür ist doch dann gar kein Bedarf. Oder warum gibt es demnächst auch gewertete BGs gegen die eigene Fraktion, wenn doch so viele millionen Leute das Spiel spielen und die Anzahl der Spieler quasi täglich steigt? Selbst der unbeliebte PvP Part in WoW kann auf einem vollen Server eigentlich genug Population aufweisen.
Oder warum wurde mit Cataclysm das komplette Leveln überarbeitet, damit die Spieler schneller und einfacher hochkommen? Weil so viele neue Spieler zu dem Spiel kommen? Weil es 12 mio Spieler gibt? 

Ja, es gab mal 12 mio Spieler. An einem verregneten Tag irgendwann 2009 (oder 10, ka). Aber dieser Tag war dann auch gut gewählt und es war klar, das die Anzahl der Spieler danach nicht mehr so sein würde. Und nicht, weil sie steigt, denn sonst wäre ja schon längst die nächste Erfolgsmeldung gekommen.

Diese ganzen "Wir haben so und so viele Subs" Posereien sind nur Bauernfängerei. Da wird halt ein Hochwert genommen und dann publik gemacht. Der ist soweit korrekt, gibt aber keinerlei Aussage über den wahren Zustand des Spiels.

Würde Mythic morgen sagen, dass sie jetzt endlich wieder über 100k Subs haben, dann wär das zwar nette PR, aber in Wirklichkeit war das vermutlich nur der Fall nach nem tollen Patch mit irgendwelchen Boni, nem Rückkehrerwochenende und kurz vor Ende von möglicherweise auslaufenden Subs. Es könnte schon am nächsten Tag nichtmal mehr 75k User geben (okay, der Abfall wäre schon sehr extrem, aber möglich wäre es). Wo willst du dann bitte sagen, dass die 100k von irgendeiner Relevanz sind?

Oder denkst du wirklich das Blizzards Devs und Firmenvorstände nun in ihren Konferenzräumen sitzen und sich gegenseitig die Schulter klopfen, weil sie 12mio Spieler haben und so toll sind? Wohl kaum. Eher sehen die die marginalen Einkünfte von WoW Asia (im Vergleich zu WoW EU/US durch den minimalen Gewinnfaktor in Asien) mit WotLK und die gewaltige Umbauarbeit die darein gesteckt wurde + das Anbandeln eines Vertrags mit einem neuen Anbieter (der wiederum gar nicht billig war). Dann hat man noch die Zahlen von Cataclysm. Oh weltweit (also alles bis auf China) wurde es 4,6mio mal verkauft. Aber schon jetzt gibt es eine stärkere Regression durch Mangel an Endcontent, denn die Überarbeitung der alten Welt hat eben nicht das Zielpublikum getroffen. Und so super viele neue Spieler gibt es nun doch nicht, sonst würde nicht bei jeder 2. Konferenz die Phrase "macht eure MMOs gut, damit mehr Leute ins Boot geholt werden" fallen.

Naja, versteif dich ruhig auf Verschwörungstheorien, so kann man sich auch ganz gut ohne Argumente die Welt schönreden. Die Wahrheit sieht bekanntlich ja doch anders aus.


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard sagt "subscriber base exceeds 12 Mio" dann entspricht das der Realität.



Das sind Daten vom Oktober 2010 ........ im Euro/Amiraum ist in der Zwichenzeit Rift eingeschlagen welches gerade bei WoW extrem Spieler "gewildert" haben dürfte.

Wie dem auch sei,da wir hier ja (immer) noch (*seufz*) in nem (von WARhassern immer wieder ausgegrabenen) Thread sind welchen es ja eigendlich nur gibt weil jemand nen Bolg schrieb und hier nen gewisser jemand unbedingt über WoW schreiben will hier mal nen Link zu nem Bolg in dem es um WoW und Quartalszahlen geht *klick* .


----------



## Dakirah (8. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und wie schon erwähnt können alle, die dann "WoW hat gar keine 12 Mio sondern nur X Mio mimimi etc. und überhaupt verlieren sie dauernd weil mein Kumpel hat aufgehört und ich kenne noch 3 Leute die das Spiel schlecht finden und die Zahlen sind alle gefaked usw." sich gern beim Rest der völlig abstrusen Verschwörungstheorien anmelden.



Es gibt eine Grundsatz und der heisst : Lüge nie mit einer Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.

Auf welcher Basis Blizzard seine Daten erhebt, kannst du gar nicht wissen, da du Dinge benutzt, die sicher vor 3-4 Jahren mal gesagt wurden. Nach welchen Kriterien HEUTE diese Zahlen zusammen kommen, weiss man nicht. Ausserdem interessiert ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob in China 500.000 Leute mehr in einem Online-Cafe mal eben eingeloggt haben und das für 10 Cent in 3 Monaten. Für Nordamerika und Europa rückt Blizzard seit sehr langer zeit keine Zahlen raus. Trotzdem kannst du auf Grund der Realmliste herraus finden , was los ist. Ich habe mal paar mal drauf geschaut. Ca. 1/3 aller deutschen Server stehen immer auf niedrig. Selbst zu Zeiten mit der höchsten Onlineaktivität. Ausserdem kansnt ja mal die Umsatzzahlen von AB dir anschauen - Bereich Europa.


----------



## Lari (8. April 2011)

Ich denke es geht OldboyX um die Art, wie mit der Zahl umgegangen wird 
Wenn Blizzard sagt, sie hatten 12.000.000 gleichzeitig aktive Accounts, dann war das auch so. Und natürlich nennt Blizzard die Peakzahl, was anderes interessiert nicht.

Und dann werden haarsträubende Theorien ausgedacht um diese Zahl in ein anderes Licht zu rücken. Zum Beispiel Realmpools und serverübergreifende BGs/Arenen/Instanzen. Ein Zeichen für leerer werdende Server? Bei weitem nicht, das nennt man Fortschritt. Eine offene MMO-Welt ist nunmal kapazitativ begrenzt, da kann man nicht 100.000 deutsche Spieler in eine Hauptstadt stecken oder frei auf dem Server rumlaufen lassen. Es spricht aber nichts dagegen, diese 100.000 in Instanzen oder BGs oder Arenen miteinander/gegeneinander spielen zu lassen. Zum einen verbessert sich das Spielerlebnis von Spielern auf weniger bevölkerten Servern beziehungsweise auf Servern mit starkem Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen (bestimmt prickelnd nur serverintern spielen zu können auf einem Server mit 80:20 Verteilung) und zum anderen ist die Technik wegweisend.
Ich frag mich einfach wie man die Erweiterung eines Playerpools um die Spielerfahrung aller zu verbessern als Spielerschwund deuten kann. Server Zusammenlegungen sind da was ganz anderes. Denn trotz der Realmpools läuft ein Großteil des Spieles immer noch serverintern ab, denn die Raids sind nicht serverübergreifend. Also deutlich leerer sind die Server bestimmt nicht.

Und zu guter letzt: auch ich gehe davon aus, dass die Spielerzahl momentan unter 12.000.000 liegt, wahrscheinlich auch ein gutes Stückchen. Aber bei solchen Theorien sträuben sich mir die Haare  Zumal die Realmpools kamen, als es immer noch mehr Spieler wurden


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Und dann werden haarsträubende Theorien ausgedacht um diese Zahl in ein anderes Licht zu rücken. Zum Beispiel Realmpools und serverübergreifende BGs/Arenen/Instanzen. Ein Zeichen für leerer werdende Server?



Nur das Pymonte nicht schrieb das die Serverpools nen indiz sind sondern die vergrösserung/zusammengelegt der pools welche es wohl in letzter Zeit gab.


----------



## Lari (8. April 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Nur das Pymonte nicht schrieb das die Serverpools nen indiz sind sondern die vergrösserung/zusammengelegt der pools welche es wohl in letzter Zeit gab.



Das kommt aufs gleiche raus.
Wenn es technisch nun möglich ist mehr Server in einen Realmpool zu packen spricht doch nichts dagegen es zu tun.

Als Beispiel mal die BG/Arena/Dungeon Situation zu unmöglichen Zeiten innerhalb der Woche, etwa 3 Uhr nachts Mittwochs.
Während innerhalb eines Servers wohl kaum was zu finden ist steigt die Wahrscheinlichkeit, je höher die Zahl der Server in einem Realmpool ist, da auch die Zahl der Spieler, die zu dieser Zeit ein BG machen wollen, steigt.
Es gibt halt einige Vorteile, die solche Realmpools mit sich bringen. Und je größer, desto besser.


----------



## iffs (8. April 2011)

Cyberpuma schrieb:


> Da vor einger zeit War ein paar server abgeschalten wurden daruten auch corraburg, ist es sehr sehr warscheinlich das es weit weniger als 100.000 accunts sind in War und die zahl wird wohl noch weiter sinken da mmos auf den markt sind und kommen die weit mehr zubieten haben als warhammer online.



Das ist doch alles nur ansichts sache, und viele neue mmorpg sind auch nicht gekommt mit PvP inhalten und Fantasy sind. Aion und Rift sind die einzigen grossen, und Rift ist PvE, also ist WAR noch gut im rennen. Das die Spielerzahlen weiter sinken hm. seit Patch 1.4 sind neue Spieler gekommt ein teil wird wieder gehen aber auch einige werde bleiben. So weit unter 100k kann es jetzt auch nicht sein.


----------



## Pymonte (8. April 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Das kommt aufs gleiche raus.
> Wenn es technisch nun möglich ist mehr Server in einen Realmpool zu packen spricht doch nichts dagegen es zu tun.
> 
> Als Beispiel mal die BG/Arena/Dungeon Situation zu unmöglichen Zeiten innerhalb der Woche, etwa 3 Uhr nachts Mittwochs.
> ...



Natürlich ist es eine Komfortfunktion. Die Idee dafür wurde aber nicht gelegt, weil die Entwicker vollkommen zufrieden waren mit den BG Pops, sondern weil man damals teilweise 1h und länger auf ein offenes BG warten konnte. Plötzlich kamen die Realmpools und das Problem mit den zu geringen Anmeldungen war dahin. Auch das Fraktionsungleichgewicht. Es gibt heute noch (oder besser: mehr denn je) Geisterserver und Server wo eine Fraktion mehr als 2/3 der Spielerschaft ausmacht. Durch die Realmpools und das Dungeonfindertool hat man eine gute Option geschaffen um Masse zu simulieren. Denn wer sich darüber anmeldet der greift halt auf Gesamtdeutschland zu und nicht nur auf seinen Server. Würde man dieses System nicht brauchen, da ja alle Server knacke voll sind, dann wäre es auch nicht entwickelt wurden, denn der Aufwand wäre dem Nutzen nicht gerecht geworden.

Oder andersrum gesagt: Glaubst du wirklich, dass dieses System nur eine Komfortoption ist? Denn wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste das Spiel ja dennoch noch gut ohne sie funktionieren können (also immer noch BG und Dungeon Pops unter 10min usw).


----------



## Lari (8. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Oder andersrum gesagt: Glaubst du wirklich, dass dieses System nur eine Komfortoption ist? Denn wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste das Spiel ja dennoch noch gut ohne sie funktionieren können (also immer noch BG und Dungeon Pops unter 10min usw).



Das ist eben ein Trugschluss.
Du selbst sagst, dass die Realmpools als Konter genutzt werden, um Fraktionsunterschiede und leerere Server auszugleichen. Dementsprechend ist dies eine Komfortfunktion, die es Spielern auf diesen Servern ermöglicht dennoch fast alles machen zu können, ohne den Heimatserver zu verlassen.
Ohne die Funktion würde auf Hoch besiedelten Servern mit ausgeglichenem Fraktionsverhältnis alles wunderbar funktionieren, aber eben auf den ungleichen und leeren Servern nicht. Und für die Server sowie Fraktionswahl der Spieler kann Blizzard nunmal nichts.

Es ist natürlich richtig, dass auch bei sinkenden Spielerzahlen Realmpools das Spielerlebnis aufrecht erhalten, aber sinkende Spielerzahlen sind mit Sicherheit nicht der Grund, warum Realmpools vergrößert werden.


----------



## Pymonte (8. April 2011)

Öhm, den letzten Satz revidierst du hoffentlich. Natürlich sind Realmpools alleine keine Anzeige für sinkende Spielerzahlen, aber spätestens wenn man sie vergrößern muss um gleich bleibenden Komfort zu erhalten, dann deutet das schon sehr offensichtlich darauf hin, dass die Gesamtspielerzahl gesunken sein muss. Natürlich kann das Blizzard auch aus reiner Lust am Spaß gemacht haben, das ist nun aber echt unwahrscheinlich. Du musst es immer so sehen: Wo kein Bedarf, da keine Änderung.

Wenn die Realmpools laufen würden wie geplant, dann würde man keine Ressourcen verschwenden um sie zu vergößern, solange man dafür nicht auch einen Effekt erwartet. D.h. würden die Spielerzahlen konstant sein, dann wäre es ein ziemlich redundantes Unterfangen die Realmpools zu erweitern, ohne das ein nennenswerter Vorteil besteht, außer das nun eben mehr Server im gleichen Pool sind...

Außer natürlich Blizzard macht es Spaß Arbeitskraft in etwas zu invesierten, dass keinen Einfluss auf das Spielerlebnis hat


----------



## Lari (8. April 2011)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Öhm, den letzten Satz revidierst du hoffentlich. Natürlich sind Realmpools alleine keine Anzeige für sinkende Spielerzahlen, aber spätestens wenn man sie vergrößern muss um gleich bleibenden Komfort zu erhalten, dann deutet das schon sehr offensichtlich darauf hin, dass die Gesamtspielerzahl gesunken sein muss.


Und wer sagt, dass sie den Komfort erhalten wollten und nicht sogar noch steigern? Denn als ich spielte, und das war zum Zeitpunkt der Vergrößerung der Pools, war alles wie immer. Lediglich noch mehr BGs in der Liste in Folge der Pool Vergrößerung.



> Wenn die Realmpools laufen würden wie geplant, dann würde man keine Ressourcen verschwenden um sie zu vergößern, solange man dafür nicht auch einen Effekt erwartet. D.h. würden die Spielerzahlen konstant sein, dann wäre es ein ziemlich redundantes Unterfangen die Realmpools zu erweitern, ohne das ein nennenswerter Vorteil besteht, außer das nun eben mehr Server im gleichen Pool sind...
> 
> Außer natürlich Blizzard macht es Spaß Arbeitskraft in etwas zu invesierten, dass keinen Einfluss auf das Spielerlebnis hat


Hat es doch. Je mehr Spieler zum Matchmaking zur Verfügung stehen, desto kürzer ist die Wartezeit. Auch zu Hauptzeiten gibts die Invites für ein BG nicht instant. Aber durch größere Realmpools geht es eben schneller. Und wenn man sie noch größer macht, dann geht es noch schneller, wenn mir mal davon ausgehen, dass die Ungleichgewichte sich einigermaßen ausgleichen.
Rift ist direkt mit Realmpools gestartet, die Community will einen großen Realmpool, da man trotz Realmpool je nach Fraktion und Server lange wartet. Wenn die das jetzt machen, dann ist das mit Sicherheit auch kein Hinweis auf sinkende Spielerzahlen, sondern eine Komfortsteigerung


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

Hihi ok nennen wir es einfach Komfortlösung und nicht mehr Serverzusammenlegung. *g*


----------



## Lari (8. April 2011)

Den Unterschied zwischen einer Serverzusammenlegung und einer Realmpoolvergrößerung solltest sogar du verstehen


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

ja der Unterschied ist das beim ersteren sichtbare Fakten geschaffen werden und bei Zweiteren vom Hersteller Sand in die Augen gestreut wird damit von Fanboys von Komfort geredet werden kann.^^


----------



## Pymonte (8. April 2011)

Blizzard instanziert nicht umsonst jegliches PvP, sonst müsste man schließlich auch anfangen die ganzen Serverleichen zu entfernen


----------



## floppydrive (8. April 2011)

Du laberst vielleicht ein Müll wenn der Tag lang ist   

Genau Blizzard muss sich über leere Server beklagen nur deswegen haben die das ganze Zeug eingeführt, es ging bei dem ganzen doch einfach darum die riesigen unausgeglichenen Server zu entlasten, ich Spreche mal nur von Alexstrasza wo ich damals gespielt haben dort kommen 12.000 Allianzler auf 4000 Hordler da weißte Bescheid wie die BG's etc aussehen und wie dort das "Open PvP" abläuft genau für Dungeons, die einen haben einfach zu wenig Leute online die anderen ein Überschuss, der Griff zu den Realmspools war der einzig richtige Schritt.


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Blizzard ............. "Open PvP".


----------



## floppydrive (8. April 2011)

Rate mal warum da " " sind


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

damit du im thread hocken kannst um auf ne antwort auf deine frage zu warten zu können?


----------



## OldboyX (8. April 2011)

Churchak schrieb:


> Das sind Daten vom Oktober 2010 ........ im Euro/Amiraum ist in der Zwichenzeit Rift eingeschlagen welches gerade bei WoW extrem Spieler "gewildert" haben dürfte.



Und? Habe ich bestritten, dass WoW aktuell eventuell weniger Abos hat? Nein.
Ist Oktober 2010 jetzt "ewig her"? Nein. Die Zahlen sind deutlich "jünger" als die letzten offiziellen die man zu WAR hat....



> Wie dem auch sei,da wir hier ja (immer) noch (*seufz*) in nem (von WARhassern immer wieder ausgegrabenen) Thread sind welchen es ja eigendlich nur gibt weil jemand nen Bolg schrieb und hier nen gewisser jemand unbedingt über WoW schreiben will hier mal nen Link zu nem Bolg in dem es um WoW und Quartalszahlen geht *klick* .



Ich hasse WAR nicht und die ganze WoW - Story kam nur auf, weil hier im Thread wieder irgendeiner das übliche "Blizzard lügt doch, die zählen alle Accounts die jemals erstellt wurden in den letzten 10 Jahren und sagen dann 12 Mio und in Wirklichkeit sinds nur 4 MIMIMIMI" etc. Gefasel ausgepackt hat.

Das ist schlicht nicht wahr. Die Zahlen die Blizzard in financial reports veröffentlicht, sind absolut korrekt unter den gegebenen Kriterien. Wer das nicht einsehen will ist einfach nur noch blöd.



Pymonte schrieb:


> Oldboy, informier dich erstmal über relevante Datenerhebungen, bevor du überhaupt daran denkst, dem Impuls des Schreibens nachzugeben bei dem Thema.
> Ich kann immer schön behaupten dass ich so und so viele tolle Subscriber habe, dass meine Zellen nach dem Treatment so und so groß geworden sind oder das die höchste Durchfallrate des Produkts bei 2% lag.



Informier du dich mal über "Angaben die nicht der Realität entsprechen".

Da gabs ein gutes Beispiel:
50% aller Studentinnen an der Universität Zürich heiraten einen Professor.
(Rahmenbedingungen: Zu der Zeit gab es insgesamt 2 Studentinnen und 1 davon hat einen Professor geheiratet...)

Da ist nichts daran falsch und Blizzard liefert bei jedem financial Report die GENAUEN Rahmenbedingungen für die Zählung. Natürlich wählen sie keine Bedingungen, damit sie möglichst schlecht dastehen - das ist ihr gutes Recht.



> Aber so wird nur in den Medien mit Daten umgegangen. Das sind Vorzeigezahlen. Damit z.B. OldboyX schön daran glaubt, dass es WoW gut geht und daher weiter subscribed. Anhand dieser "einmal" Daten kann ich aber nicht bestimmen, ob es einen Aufschwung, einen Abschwung oder eine Stagnation gibt, da der Zeitpunkt der Datenauswahl und alle Begleitumstände willkürlich gewählt sind. (Oh, wie toll, die eine Zelle, besser gesagt die Einzige, ist super groß geworden durch das Treatment... die nehme ich jetzt als Beweis dafür, dass das Treatment zum Zellwachstum führt ... fail)



Wieder ein Haufen Bullshit mit einem Vergleich aus deinem Biologie-Studium der einfach nicht passt. Wenn WoW es schafft zu bestimmten Anlässen immer wieder vorherige Peaks zu toppen, dann zeigt das eben genau den Trend, der für so etwas wichtig ist. Insgesamt ist eine Steigerung gegeben.



> Der Firmen wissen das sehr genau und fertigen daher auch Zeitraumstatistiken an. Da wird ständig überprüft, wieviele Spieler in den letzten 3, 6, 9 und 12 Monaten ein Abo hatten, wieviele davon wie lange online waren, wie viele neue Abos entstanden sind und wieviele Abos gekündigt wurden. Und nur DIESE Zahlen, die btw niemals an die Öffentlichkeit gelangen, sind von Relevanz und geben das wahre Bild der Userzahlen wieder.



Sagt dir wer? Deine Glaskugel? Natürlich gibt Blizzard nicht alle Zahlen heraus, aber mehr als zb Mythic (wieso nur ... hmm... vlt. weil egal wie sehr man bei Mythic versuchen würde den "3 Wochen Zeitraum" möglichst günstig zu legen - es wäre unterm Strich unklug die Zahlen zu veröffentlichen) und auch Zahlen wie zb. wer nach der Trialphase dabei bleibt etc.



> Als kleines Gegenbeispiel: Warum hat Blizzard Realmpools eingeführt und nun auch noch vergrößert, wenn die Zahlen der Subscriber doch scheinbar nur steigen? Dafür ist doch dann gar kein Bedarf. Oder warum gibt es demnächst auch gewertete BGs gegen die eigene Fraktion, wenn doch so viele millionen Leute das Spiel spielen und die Anzahl der Spieler quasi täglich steigt? Selbst der unbeliebte PvP Part in WoW kann auf einem vollen Server eigentlich genug Population aufweisen.
> Oder warum wurde mit Cataclysm das komplette Leveln überarbeitet, damit die Spieler schneller und einfacher hochkommen? Weil so viele neue Spieler zu dem Spiel kommen? Weil es 12 mio Spieler gibt?



Fail. Nur weil ein Produkt erfolgreich ist heißt das nicht, dass man aufhören muss es zu verbessern, genau dann versinkt man nämlich in der Versenkung. 

Realmpools sind die Zukunft, das übliche 2 Fraktionen PVP hat IMMER den Nachteil, dass eine Seite länger auf Bgs wartet als die andere. Realmpools verschaffen da etwas Linderung (aber lösen können sie das Problem auch nicht) und das ist auch einer der Punkte wo ich von Rift furchtbar enttäuscht bin. Auf der einen Seite 15 Min Wartezeiten, auf der anderen dauernd instant invite - natürlich je nach Server unterschiedlich. DAS kann nicht die Zukunft sein.

Leveln wurde übrigens deshalb überarbeitet, weil die Einstiegserfahrung schlicht "alt" und im Verhältnis zu anderen MMOs "schlecht" geworden war (und man zb. zahlenmäßig festgestellt hat, dass von 10 Trialspielern nur 1er oder so sein Abo verlängert - dazu gabs mal zahlen von Blizzard). Aion, AoC, HDRO sind am Anfang viel packender mit mehr story, kleinen Zwischensequenzen usw. als es das "alte" WoW war. Darum hat Blizzard hier deutlich nachgelegt. Die neuen Questreihen für Goblins und Worgen sind super, und die Überarbeitung der alten finde ich auch klasse (manche mehr manche weniger). 



> Ja, es gab mal 12 mio Spieler. An einem verregneten Tag irgendwann 2009 (oder 10, ka). Aber dieser Tag war dann auch gut gewählt und es war klar, das die Anzahl der Spieler danach nicht mehr so sein würde. Und nicht, weil sie steigt, denn sonst wäre ja schon längst die nächste Erfolgsmeldung gekommen.



Tja und genau da liegst du falsch. Du informierst dich nicht. Selbst wenn es nur an einem Tag wäre, wäre das immer noch "die Realität" (ganz abgesehen davon, dass es rein statistisch unwahrscheinlich ist, dass dann an nur einem Tag 12 Mio Abos gibt und sonst im Schnitt nur 4 Mio....)



> Activision Blizzard was the #1 publisher in North America on the Xbox® 360, PlayStation® 3 and PC collectively for the calendar year.(4)
> Blizzard Entertainment&#8217;s World of Warcraft: Cataclysm, which was launched on December 7, 2010 , sold through more than 3.3 million copies worldwide during its first 24 hours of release, making it the fastest-selling PC game of all time. It continued to sell through more than 4.7 million copies in its first month.(5)
> As of December 31, 2010 , more than 12 million gamers worldwide are subscribed to play Blizzard Entertainment&#8217;s World of Warcraft.(6)
> For the December quarter, in North America and Europe, Call of Duty: Black Ops was the #1 best-selling console title in dollars ever during a single quarter and the Call of Duty franchise was the #1 franchise overall.(3)



http://www.blizzplanet.com/blog/comments/transcript-activision-blizzard-q4-2010-financial-results-conference
Das ist der "aktuellste" Report.

Zudem sind alle Financial Reports einzusehen usw.

Mit dem was du da oben gesagt hast, kannst dich gleich ins unseriöse Eck der "die Amis waren gar nie am Mond"-Schreier begeben. Höchstens 1x - beim "peak"....




> Diese ganzen "Wir haben so und so viele Subs" Posereien sind nur Bauernfängerei. Da wird halt ein Hochwert genommen und dann publik gemacht. Der ist soweit korrekt, gibt aber keinerlei Aussage über den wahren Zustand des Spiels.



Klar gibt er eine Aussage über den Zustand des Spiels. Oder du unterstellst wieder, dass 
a) aus völlig unerfindlichen Gründen nur 1x im Jahr 12 Mio Leute für 1 Tag ein WoW Abo abschließen und sonst spielen das ganze Jahr über kaum Leute (lass dich auslachen)
b) Blizzard erfindet die Zahlen frei (lass dich auslachen)

Du liegst einfach daneben (bzw. bist du eigentlich wahrscheinlich klug genug aber willst einfach daneben liegen, WoW und alles was dort gemacht wird IRGENDWIE kleinreden um - wen auch immer - zu überzeugen, dass es eh nicht so gut ist - inklusive Realmpools, WoWs "Open PVP", Dungeon Finder, Komfortfunktionen, 40er BGs, Arena usw.) ... WEIT.



> Würde Mythic morgen sagen, dass sie jetzt endlich wieder über 100k Subs haben, dann wär das zwar nette PR, aber in Wirklichkeit war das vermutlich nur der Fall nach nem tollen Patch mit irgendwelchen Boni, nem Rückkehrerwochenende und kurz vor Ende von möglicherweise auslaufenden Subs. Es könnte schon am nächsten Tag nichtmal mehr 75k User geben (okay, der Abfall wäre schon sehr extrem, aber möglich wäre es). Wo willst du dann bitte sagen, dass die 100k von irgendeiner Relevanz sind?



a) ein Abfall von 25% von einem Tag auf den anderen ist sicherlich zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt unmöglich - da müßte es schon ein sehr tragisches Press-Release geben (i.e. Mythic verkündet den Support komplett einzustellen)
b) Die 100k Subs werden nicht veröffentlicht, weils nicht stimmt und weil es immer noch deutlich weniger wäre (1 Drittel) als die letzte Veröffentlichung - man müsste 1x in den sauren Apfel beißen und dann mit der 2. Veröffentlichung eine Steigerung verbuchen können, dann wärs sinnvoll. Nur das ist sehr unsicher beim aktuellen Zustand von WAR



> Oder denkst du wirklich das Blizzards Devs und Firmenvorstände nun in ihren Konferenzräumen sitzen und sich gegenseitig die Schulter klopfen, weil sie 12mio Spieler haben und so toll sind? Wohl kaum. Eher sehen die die marginalen Einkünfte von WoW Asia (im Vergleich zu WoW EU/US durch den minimalen Gewinnfaktor in Asien) mit WotLK und die gewaltige Umbauarbeit die darein gesteckt wurde + das Anbandeln eines Vertrags mit einem neuen Anbieter (der wiederum gar nicht billig war). Dann hat man noch die Zahlen von Cataclysm. Oh weltweit (also alles bis auf China) wurde es 4,6mio mal verkauft. Aber schon jetzt gibt es eine stärkere Regression durch Mangel an Endcontent, denn die Überarbeitung der alten Welt hat eben nicht das Zielpublikum getroffen. Und so super viele neue Spieler gibt es nun doch nicht, sonst würde nicht bei jeder 2. Konferenz die Phrase "macht eure MMOs gut, damit mehr Leute ins Boot geholt werden" fallen.



Nein - sie sitzen dort und heulen weil sie das erfolgreichste MMO weltweit haben. Spinnst du komplett? Lies ma nochmal durch was du da schreibst. Klar freuen die sich über den Erfolg und NATÜRLICH versuchen sie stetig diesen auszuweiten, zu verbessern usw. DAS macht sie doch erst so erfolgreich und sorgt dafür, dass selbst nach 6 Jahren WoW weiter Spieler dazugewinnt, sich Cataclysm NOCHMAL besser verkauft hat als WoTLK usw. 



> Naja, versteif dich ruhig auf Verschwörungstheorien, so kann man sich auch ganz gut ohne Argumente die Welt schönreden. Die Wahrheit sieht bekanntlich ja doch anders aus.



Die Wahrheit kannst du überall sehen / nachlesen. Nur du willst sie nicht wahrhaben, das ist ein großer Unterschied.

Man kann WAR mögen, man kann WoW mögen, man kann Darkfall mögen. Unabhängig davon sollte jeder mit Hirn erwachsen genug sein um einschätzen zu können, dass WoW mit 12 Mio Abos peaked und vlt. 11 Mio (give or take) konstant hat, dass WAR einst mit vlt. 800k Abos gepeaked hat und jetzt bei ~100k (give or take) rumdümpelt und Darkfall vlt bei ~20k (give or take).

Aber nein lieber 100 Ausreden suchen, wieso WoW womöglich nur 11 Mio und 900k Abos hat und die 100k sind dazuerfunden etc. und alle Möglichkeiten auspacken um irgendwie diese große Zahl so klein wie möglich zu kriegen, weil man sich (aus welchem Grund auch immer) dadurch bedroht fühlt.

BTW, aktuell (die letzten 2-3 Wochen) hat WoW auf jeden Fall den "Rift - hit". Wie lange sich das hält - mal schaun. Sind schon die ersten zurück in WoW, die in Rift "alles down haben". Vlt. wird auch Rift das neue WoW? Wer weiß.

Gibts Spielraum um WoW noch zu verbessern? Genügend, das würde ein sehr sehr langer Post werden.
Möchte ich zurück in ein Spiel ohne Realmpools, ohne Dungeonfinder, ohne Dualspec, ohne ...... Eher nicht. Die Komfortfunktionen sind zu angenehm. Rift ist auch deshalb so erfolgreich, weil es sehr sehr viele (und sogar noch ein paar nette kleine mehr als WoW) auch hat.

Was wünschen sich die Spieler in Rift am meisten und woran wird schon gearbeitet? 
Richtig..... ein Dungeonfinder... wieso bloß....
Über den Chat Stundenlang nach Gruppen suchen war einfach gestern....


----------



## Churchak (8. April 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Und? Habe ich bestritten, dass WoW aktuell eventuell weniger Abos hat? Nein.


Bestritten? nö ? Leute als Bekloppte dargestellt welche sagten das sie bezweifeln das es im Moment 12 mille sind? Eindeutig Ja.



OldboyX schrieb:


> die ganze WoW - Story kam nur auf, weil hier im Thread wieder irgendeiner das übliche "Blizzard lügt doch, die zählen alle Accounts die jemals erstellt wurden in den letzten 10 Jahren und sagen dann 12 Mio und in Wirklichkeit sinds nur 4 MIMIMIMI" etc. Gefasel ausgepackt hat.


Nö die ganze Story ist wieder mal aufgetaucht weil mal wieder wer (lustigerweise wieder einer der kein WAR spielt) diesen Thread (wiedermal) ausgraben musste um zu sticheln und das ganze dann (wiedermal) dankbar von deinesgleichen aufgenommen wurde um sich aufzupusten.


----------



## Casp (9. April 2011)

Wieso macht ihr euch eigentlich so viel Mühe für so eine lächerliche Diskussion?


----------



## Pymonte (9. April 2011)

Casp schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr euch eigentlich so viel Mühe für so eine lächerliche Diskussion?



Das Frage ich mich grad auch, nachdem ich Oldboys lächerliche Antwort gelesen habe. Ich bin schon froh, das OldboyX nicht irgendeine Führungsposition hat, das wäre echt Schade für seine Angestellten und die Wirtschaft insgesamt. Z.B. bei seinen Aussagen hier im Forum


----------



## spectrumizer (9. April 2011)

Euch ist klar, dass sich der Thread im Moment grad nur noch darum dreht, wer den größeren ... hat?


----------



## Vintar (9. April 2011)

Ich habe glaube ich noch nie ein MMO gesehen was so dermaßen seine Comm. mit irgendwelcher Augenwischerei veräppelt hat, wie Blizzard mit WoW. Realmpools, DF und so weiter sind nette Ideen. Aber sie sind längst nicht einfach nur Komfortfunktionen. Sie sind dafür da schwächer bevölkerte Server zu unterstützen, damit eben blizzard nicht den Schritt zu Serverzusammenlegungen machen muss. Was das bedeuten würde in der MMO Welt käme einem Erdbeben gleich. Ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge schon die News von Buffed, WoW Szene und Co.:

- Blizzard legt Server zusammen. Hat Deathwing zuviel Randale gemacht?
- Serverzusammenlegung beschlossen. Ist WoW am Ende?
- Millionen haben Angst um ihre Accounts. Erste Server verschwinden.

Sorry. Das kann Blizzard nicht zulassen, bzw. haben sie kein Interesse daran. Dieser Schritt wird wenn irgendwie möglich so lange hinausgezögert wie es geht. Und da ist es nunmal so dass durch solche "Komfortfunktionen" sich zwar Verbesserungen einstellen für den einzelnen, aber ansich die WoW Community dadurch gehörig zum negativen entwickelt hat. Wo keine Gesetze herrschen, herrscht auch kein vernünftiger Umgang miteinander. Man siehts jeden Tag live im Spiel. Man hat ein vernünftiges Miteinander dafür geopfert den Leuten vorzulügen WoW ginge es gut. Und die 12 Mio. Accounts hören sich auch toll an. Kein Wunder, ich vermarkte Mein Spiel einfach in neue Länder, neue Spieler kommen hinzu (auch wenn wir hier in .de garnichts davon haben dass nun 5 Mio Chinesen WoW zocken) aber hauptsache hier wird einer auf "hey, wow is voll erfolgreich unso !!11 einself" gemacht. Das ist definitiv nicht der Fall.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (9. April 2011)

Also ich sehe hier nur "bekloppt", "bullshit", "du laberst Müll"... Nur, weil unser Forum keine Altersbeschränkung hat, muss man hier nicht diskutieren wie auf dem Schulhof. Ich bin so frei und mache hier zu.


----------

